#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-05
<foreste> baya
<lisu> re
<anemus> re
<lisu> nie lubie poniedziałków ;/
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> a kto lubi, lisu?
<AaaA> trzeba tydzien zaczynac w niedziele to szok jest mniejszy
<m477> ja lubpie
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłłłłłłł
<Black_Hat> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Lakii> ;]
<Wizard> kuwa, nienawidzę svna
<Peter2223> witam, mam potrzebę wystawiania plików na zewnątrz klientom (zakładanie użytkowników, uprawnienia do ich plików itd..), serwerek postawiony na Ubuntu, jest Apache więc pierwsze co pomyślałem to jakiś web-based manager plików typu http://www.ajaxplorer.info/ ale może możecie polecić inne lepsze rozwiązanie ew. inny manager plików?
<Peter2223> zarządzać użytkonwikami miałby pracownik działu handlowego więc nie musi być proste czyli admin ma uprawnienia do założenia katalogu i nadania odpowiedniemu userowi praw
<Peter2223> * musi być proste znaczy
<Peter2223> :)
<Wizard> Peter2223, proftpd z własną bazą użytkowników
<Peter2223> Wizard  dzięki, zaraz poczytam... a czy wytyczony administrator będzie mógł jakimś opartym np. o przeglądarkę narzędziem zarządzać użytkownikami?
<Wizard> jak je napiszesz
<Wizard> chociaż pewnie są jakieś badziewia do konfiguracji proftpd
<Wizard> ale ja tam nie wiem
<Peter2223> aaa ok, bo musiałbym mieć coś takiego żeby mi głowy nie zawracał przy zakładaniu usera i nadawaniu mu praw do katalogu
<Peter2223> ok, poczytam dzięki
<Wizard> no pewnie będzie zakładał
<Wizard> zawracał*
<Wizard> przemyślałem, sprawę, proftpd się do tego nie nadaje
<Wizard> jak jakiś bałwan ma zarządzać kontami, to lepiej sobie dać spokój
<Peter2223> chcę jakoś pogodzić bezpieczeństwo (troche nie ufam gotowcom we-based ) z wygodą :)
<Peter2223> szyfrowany FTP bezpieczny  ale mało wygodny do współdzielenia plików
<Peter2223> dział handlowy wymienia kupę dużych plików z klientami, chciałbym żeby sobie mogli wrzucać na serwer pliki i nadawać prawa, mailem tylko przesyłac dostęp klientowi
<Wizard> no tak, wysyłanie haseł mailem rzeczywiście zwiększy bezpieczeństwo
<Admc`> ale windows ma gówniany menadżer ogien
<Admc`> okien*
<Peter2223> eee, to nie są żadne super tajne pliki , na dobra sprawę mogłoby to leżeć w jakimś katalogu Public, zakładanie użytkowników ma tylko odseparować te kartalogi żebyt user A nie widział plików usera B ale tylko dla czytelności żeby po zbędnych olderach nie biegali
<Admc`> a tak btw. jest puterm dla windows?
<Peter2223> folderach*
<Peter2223> jakby to było super-tajne to faktycznie sam bym się pofatygował zarządzać dostępem przez jakiś sftp
<Wizard> Peter2223, w sumie, to nawet za bardzo nie wiem co ci poradzić
<Wizard> ja bym postawił ftp i dopisał stronkę do zarządzania użytkownikami
<Wizard> dwa dni roboty
<Wizard> może nawet nie
<Peter2223> Wizard, dzięki za porady, wiem, ciężko pogodzić jedno z drugim, muszę na coś podtawić... zabieram się do roboty :)
<Peter2223> postawić* kurr... paluchy mi zgrabiały po weekendzie coś
<lisu> http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/10/28/fun-chuck-norris-vs-linus-torvalds/
<m477> zal :(
<qrq> Witam
<qrq> Potrzebuję jakiegoś dobrego menadżera pobierania ale nie w terminalu :D
 * Azraelus is back (gone 01:06:44)
<Wizard> qrq, lol
<Wizard> qrq, kiedyś używałem downloader for x
<Wizard> nie wiem, czy to jeszcze istnieje
<qrq> Lipny trochę :)
<julek> qrq: jdownloader byl
<qrq> Już wget lepszy
<julek> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> cześć julek
<qrq> Ostatnio pobierałem 8 gb obraz przez Internet Download Manager
<Wizard> qrq, cóż, mi niepotrzebny taki chłam
<qrq> Może i szybko się pobrał
<qrq> Ale po scaleniu
<Wizard> czy tam nie potrzebny
<julek> Wizard: jdownloader to straszny syf... java...
<qrq> MD5 się nie zgadzał
<julek> ;)
<qrq> Także..
<qrq> Zapewne jdownloader niezle obciąża pamięć
<Wizard> ch mnie to obchodzi, jakby to powiedział człowiek sk**wiel
<Wizard> ja ściągam firefoksem ;)
<Wizard> też ram żre
<julek> uzywa ktos z was moonlight?
<julek> to ten silverlight na linuksa
<julek> kiedys to dzialalo, a teraz nie chce...
<dzezz> julek, potwierdzam - nie działa
<qrq> Microshit opłaca developerów wersji Linuxowej :D
<julek> moze zainstaluje firefoksa na wine i tam pojdzie;)
<qrq> Nie ma tak dobrze :)
<julek> ?
<qrq> Raczej mało prawdopodobne
<qrq> Na VirtualBoxie szybciej
<julek> heh... tak dziala silverlight na linuksie...
<qrq> TVP chcesz oglądać? :)
<julek> no wlasnie pare razy juz cos chcialem
<czesmir> wczesniej moonlight dzialal na wersji 3 firefoxa
<czesmir> kiedy wyszla 4 i 5 i 6 jest lipa
<czesmir> a moonlight'a robi novell
<czesmir> pewnie na ich distro dziala to ;)
<Quintasan> bry
<BlessJah> czesmir: pewnie skonczyli prace nad FF4 kiedy wyszedl FF5 i juz im sie nie chcialo
<qrq> Mówiłem że Microshit macza w tym palce :D
<BlessJah> qrq: w FF?
<BlessJah> :>
<BlessJah> 1
<qrq> w Moonlight :)
<Wizard> na cholerę komu takie gówno?
<qrq> Żeby TVP przez internet oglądać :)
<qrq> :D
<m477> TVP >> all
<qrq> To możliwe żeby sprawny dvdrom rysował płyty kiepskiej jakości? :D
<qrq> Nagrywałem na wysokiej prędkości
<qrq> Shivaki
<qrq> I nagle zaczeło coś drapać :D
<qrq> I płyta ma wyrysowany okrąg :D
<BlessJah> kot sierść zostawił w napędzie
<julek> moze masz analogowa nagrywarke
<julek> i nagrywa winyle:)
<qrq> W sumie...
<qrq> Ciekawe ile taki vinyl pomieściłby danych
<julek> na 12-calowym longpleju to tak zwykle cos ponad 20 minut z jednej strony;)
<BlessJah> julek: analogowych!
<BlessJah> z analogowego nośnika dowolne bitrate osiągniesz
<BlessJah> :D
<qrq> ImgBurn przez Wine szybciej tworzy obrazy płyt niż Brasero -_-
<qrq> Zaraz się okaże czy z błędami :D
<qrq> Jak narazie 34X
<BlessJah> qrq: dd tworzy szybciej obraz płyty niz ImgBurn przez wine
<LukaszST> Witam.
<qrq> Terminal zaprasza :)
<BlessJah> qrq: dd if=/dev/sr0 of=~/img.iso
<BlessJah> straszne
<qrq> Już sprawdzam :D
<BlessJah> możliwe, że ubuntu inaczej nazywa napędy
<qrq> Debian :)
<BlessJah> możesz przed tym dopisać time
<BlessJah> debian nic nie zmienia
<BlessJah> time przed komenda na koniec powie ci ile sie wykonywało
<qrq> -t
<qrq> ?
<BlessJah> time dd if=...
<qrq> Zasuwa :D
<BlessJah> kto tutaj zna się na rowerach lepiej ode mnie?
<BlessJah> nową oponę założyć na przednie czy tylne koło?
<qrq> Chyba raczej na tylnie
<qrq> Bo nie siedzisz na kierownicy :)
<qrq> A nie wiem jak jest rozłożony ciężar na konstrukcję roweru
<BlessJah> "góral" do jazdy po mieście i polnych drogach
<BlessJah> myślę, że raczej o zużycie chodzi
<BlessJah> rozciąłem i wymieniam kompletnie łysą oponę, druga jeszcze nie wyłysiała
<qrq> Coś mi dysk stuka :D
<BlessJah> najpierw dvd
<BlessJah> teraz dysk
<BlessJah> moze krzeslo trzeszczy po prostu
 * m477 zastanawia sie co bedzie dzis jadl
<Wizard> BlessJah, załóż nową na tył
<Wizard> w końcu tam masz napęd
<Wizard> i hamulec
<BlessJah> Wizard: goral, hamulce sa dwa, tyl jest mniej skuteczny
<BlessJah> tlny*
<BlessJah> tlyny*
<BlessJah> ten drugi
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> no to rób jak uważasz
<BlessJah> zrobie jak mowisz najpewniej
<BlessJah> bo mi sie nie bedzie chcialo przekladac
<BlessJah> to wspaniale, ze linistwo rozwiazuje za mnie tyle dylematow
<Wizard> :D
 * Wizard ziawa
<suitch> czesc Wizard
<qermit> suitch: czesc suitch
 * suitch gryzie kermita
 * qermit ucieka z lozka
<suitch> gdzie ty tu masz lozko
 * suitch i kermit w centrum handlowyn
<suitch> *m
<qermit> nie mam bo ucieklem
<suitch> pod nieczynnym burger kingiem
<qermit> suitch: ej nie wydawaj nas ze siedzimy przy jednym stoliku
<suitch> :(
<suitch> czemu?
<qermit> bo chce dzemu
<suitch> to idz na dol do marketu
<qermit> glodny sie zrobilem od tego piwa
<suitch> \o/
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> jesteście dziwni
<Wizard> ircujecie do siebie siedząc razem?
<suitch> on zaczal
<suitch> Wizard zapoznales sie ze slowakami?
<qermit> Wizard: ty nigdy tak nie robiles?
<suitch> bo deszcz pada :(
<rayden> witam
<rayden> jak ustawic modeline na DVI ?
<rayden> po przejsciu z VGA na DVI modeline nie reaguja
<BlessJah> Wizard: dziewczyna chcial sie pochwalic
<Wizard> żoną
<BlessJah> Wizard: też
<rayden> jak zmienic parametry odswiezania dla xrandr na DVI ?
<rayden> dodac rozdzielczoci
<rayden> po dodaniu rozdzielczosci w xrandr pojawia sie ona jako S-Video po wydaniu polecenia xrandr. Jak skonfigurowac xrandr,modeline ,odswierzanie dla DVI?
<qrq> Witam
<Wizard> cześć qrq
<Wizard> w ogóle, dobry wieczór ;)
<Wizard> rayden się nie doczekał :D
<qrq> Może wiecie jaka jest długość ciszy w plikach mp3?
<qrq> W sensie przerwy
<BlessJah> przerwy w plikach mp3???
<qrq> Tak
<qrq> Pod koniec każdej ścieżki
<qrq> Jest cisza
<Trojanin> od urządzenia/programu zależy chyba
<qrq> Mniej niż pół sekundy
<qrq> Właśnie nie.
<Wizard> nie?
<qrq> Na końcu są zapisywane dane ID3 itd
<qrq> Są albumy gdzie utwory są połączone
<qrq> Spróbuj sobie zgrać taki album do mp3
<qrq> A pózniej przekonwertuj na jeden plik wav
<qrq> I usłyszysz :)
<Wizard> nie konwertuję albumów do mp3
<qrq> Ja do 320 kbps
<qrq> W jeden plik
<qrq> Żeby nie było przerw :D
<BlessJah> IDv3 nie sa jako metadane przeskakiwane przy czytaniu pliku?
<qrq> Niewiem
<qrq> Wiem że jest cisza na końcu
<qrq> Zawsze
<qrq> Teraz już nie mogą tego naprawić
<qrq> Nie w ramach MP3 :)
<BlessJah> ogg!!!
 * Tyczek is playing: Ravin [2007-04-16 Buddha-Bar IX (disc 2: Barons Court) #02/16] Djuma Soundsystem - Les Djinns (Trentemøller remix) [00:55/04:56] (898kbps) (31.67MB) (FLAC) 
<qrq> Mam starego dobrego panasonica :)
<qrq> A on czyta tylko wav i mp3
<BlessJah> kasuj id3
<qrq> Ale :D
<qrq> Co to da skoro discman potrzebuje trochę czasu żeby wczytać kolejny plik
<qrq> Nie buforuje go w trakcie słuchania wcześniejszego
<BlessJah> no to stad ta przerwa
<qrq> Nie :D
<BlessJah> qrq: sprawdz sobie jakims lmms jak wyglada to
<qrq> To są dwie różne rzeczy
<qrq> The popular MP3 standard, for example, defines no way to record the amount of delay or padding for later removal.[notes 1] Also, the encoder delay may vary from encoder to encoder, making automatic removal difficult.
<qrq> Even if two tracks are decompressed and merged into a single track, a gap will usually remain between them.
<Wilczek> -.-
<qrq> Także :D
<qrq> W sumie to trochę bezmyślne z ich strony
<qrq> Developerów
<qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1J6TFHCevg&hd=0
<Aleksander> Witajcie. Co może być przyczyną niesamowitej niestabilności x/l/ubuntu 64-bit? co kilka minut mam kilkasekundowe zwiechy, różne DE ciągle się restartują, flash niesamowicie spowalnia komputer...
<qrq> Jaki masz procesor?
<BlessJah> przegrzany proc, ram, szcur przegryzajacy kable z glodu
<qrq> Generalnie lepiej zainstalować wersję 32-bit
<qrq> Oczywiście za to stwierdzenie ktoś mnie tu zaraz zbiczuje
<BlessJah> bo?
<qrq> Bo zaraz znajdzie się jakiś linuxowy purysta :D
<BlessJah> w czym ograniczone 32 bitowski ciemnogród jest lepszy od oswieconej 64 bitowej potegi
 * Aleksander is back
<Aleksander> przepraszam za chwilę przerwy
<Aleksander> 32 bity są aż o tyle stabilniejsze?
<Aleksander> mam niby 32 na netbooku i nie mam z nim problemów, ale nie wiem, może to procesor tutaj
<qermit> qrq: nie ma czegos takiego w plikach mp3
<Aleksander> jak mogę zbadać jego stan?
<qrq> qermit Nie ma przerw? :)
<BlessJah> Aleksander: przede wszystkim, masz cos w logach
<qermit> qrq: nie ma, to zalezy wylacznie od oprogramowania
<Aleksander> BlessJah, mam odpalić logi absolutnie każdej aplikacji i przeglądać po każdej zwieszce?
<qrq> qermit Od encodera :)
<BlessJah> aplikacji?
<BlessJah> nie lepiej systemu?
<qermit> qrq: generalnie masz 2 rodzaje plut CD, z przerwami i bez
<Aleksander> BlessJah, to na którego loga powinienem patrzeć?
<BlessJah> wszystkie
<BlessJah> /var/log
<qrq> qermit Nie o to mi chodzi
<qermit> qrq: zreszta pobaw sie mp3 cut/join
<qermit> czy jak sie te programy nazywaly
<Aleksander> BlessJah, od któregoś konkretnego zacząć?
<qrq> qermit Mnie to jest niepotrzebne bo mój sprzęt i tak potrzebuje czasu żeby wczytać poszczególne pliki
<qrq> Więc zgrywam wszystko w setach
<BlessJah> kernel? messages?
<BlessJah> tego nie ma wiele
<qermit> qrq: btw co to za sprzet?
<Aleksander> BlessJah, ok, dzięki
<Aleksander> a ja na razie znikam
<Aleksander> do zobaczenia
<qermit> cholercia, musze sobie zrobić autoprzebindowanie w rissi zaleznie od tego czy uzywam pc czy ipaqa
<qrq> panasonic sl ct710
<qrq> + Sennheise CX300II
<qrq> Sennheiser :)
<qrq> Generalnie discman :D
<qermit> qrq: nie lepiej kupic sobie jakiegosplayera z ogg?
<suitch> czesc
<qrq> qermit Ten odtwarzacz ma bardzo dobry procesor dzwięku :)
<qermit> suitch: czesc
<qermit> qrq: co z tego skoro masz mp3 :E
<qrq> Zresztą mam do niego sentyment
<qermit> a to chyba ze tak
<qermit> suitch: czesc, gdzie jestes, nie widze cie
<BlessJah> qermit: w kuchni
<BlessJah> Wizard: jestes?
<qermit> BlessJah: nie pytalem sie ciebie gdzie cie zeslali
<Szatan> ble
<suitch> qermit co burakujesz
<BlessJah> qermit: wlasnie mialem Wizarda o kopa za trolling prosic
<BlessJah> suitch: nie przeszkadzaja ci seksistowskie uwagi czy juz przywyklas?
<qrq> qermit Kupiłem go w 2004 :D
<qermit> BlessJah: nie troling tylko laming
<BlessJah> jakkolwiek to nazwiesz
<suitch> BlessJah jakie
<qrq> Na dobrą sprawę nie wiem kto tu jest kobietą a kto mężczyzną :D
<qermit> BlessJah: naucz sie, bo jestes jak gej bez maka, najnowszego merca i willi z basenem
<BlessJah> suitch: w kuchni
<qermit> naucz sie trollowac
<BlessJah> qermit: staram sie oduczyc
<qermit> jak mozna sie oduczyc czegos co sie niegdy nie umialo
<BlessJah> lamingu?
<qrq> Zna ktoś 3 Symfonię Góreckiego?
<suitch> eee
<qrq> Beethovena IX Symfonię wszyscy znają :D
<qrq> Ale swojego Góreckiego to prawie nikt
<BlessJah> qrq: daj linki to ci powiem
<qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED8HuC16IB8
<BlessJah> bo sa melodie ktore zna kazdy
<qrq> A gość stworzył nową jakość
<BlessJah> ale malo kto poda tytul
<qrq> By the way ona śpiewa po Polsku :)
<BlessJah> qrq: nie ma na komorke
<BlessJah> zaraz sobie mp3 wysmaze
<qrq> Tylko wykonanie Kilanowicz
<qrq> Bo te amerykańskie shity to szkoda gadać
<qrq> Dla mnie to niezrozumiałe jak osoba nie znająca języka Polskiego może śpiewać po Polsku :)
<kasztan85> jak goscilem kiedys kumpla z wegier to jak popil polskiej wodki to spiewal zadziwiajaco dobrze po polsku :D
<BlessJah> ech nie sciagne
<BlessJah> clive sie wyklada
<qrq> A grooveshark?
<BlessJah> pisze z komorki
<BlessJah> chce sciagnac na shella i ffmpegiem pocisnac
<qrq> http://grooveshark.com/s/G+recki+Symphony+number+3+Lento+E+Largo+Tranquillissimo/ku78l?src=5
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3rbucyv> (at grooveshark.com)
<qrq> Spróbuj
<BlessJah> adobe flash
<BlessJah> powinni sie zorientowac ze mam flash lite
<qrq> Czyli lipa? :)
<BlessJah> nom
<qrq> m.grooveshark.com
<BlessJah> opera nie ma strony mobilnej?
<BlessJah> nah
<BlessJah> tylko download
<BlessJah> to sie nie dziwie ze mnie nie przekierowalo
<kamil> czesc
<kamil> jaki antywir na system debiano podobny?
<BlessJah> qrq: zabawne, m.grooveshark.com to strona dla desktopa z downloadem appsow mobilnych
<BlessJah> kamil: zaden
<kamil> nie do uzytkowania na linuxie, tylko do przeskanowania plikow z windowsa
<BlessJah> clamav
<kamil> jest w repo ofc?
<BlessJah> nie wiem
<BlessJah> ale s
<BlessJah> musz byc deby
<kamil> jest
<BlessJah> nie ma rezydentnej ochrony na linuksa
<kamil> oooo
<BlessJah> jest tylko skaner na zadanie
<kamil> jest nawet pakiet nautilus-clamscan
<Aleksander> Jeszcze jedno pytanie - czy można zmienić architekturę systemu z jego wnętrza, czy trzeba z płytką instalacyjną?
<BlessJah> Aleksander: plytka
<Aleksander> :/
<Aleksander> dobra, dzięki
<kamil> BlessJah: sciaga sie, dzieki
<BlessJah> na pytanie: czy mozna - tak mozna
<kamil> BlessJah: z jakiego os korzystasz na codzien?:P
<BlessJah> linux
<BlessJah> ArchLinux
<matti> ech
<qrq> BlessJah I jak? :D
<BlessJah> qrq: jestem bardzo zadowolony
<qrq> Ale miałem na myśli tą muzykę :D
<qermit> Stirlitz: czy mam miotać kopniakami za używanie nazw Arch, Gentoo, czy Aurox?
<BlessJah> nie odsluchalem
<BlessJah> qermit: pisalem co uzywam
<BlessJah> nie co polecam
<kamil> jak czytam to linux dla hardkorow do codziennego uzytku
<kamil> ale nie wiem czy to nie utrudnianie sobie zycia niepotrzebnie:P
<BlessJah> nie, nie utrudnianie
<qrq> 5 Pazdziernika Symfoniaa Varsovia pod batutą Pendereckiego wykona w Bielsku Białej tą symfonię
<qermit> kamil: a do czego chcesz używać?
<macer1> BlessJah: używasz archa powiadasz?
<BlessJah> tak
<qermit> parhca
<qermit> parcha
<BlessJah> qermit: uzywales, zeby kpic?
<kamil> qermit: przegladarka, odtwarzacz muzyczny, filmowy, lamp
<matti> qrq: symfonia BlessJah?
<qermit> BlessJah: uzywalem
<qrq> Jest genialna
<qermit> kamil: a jaka masz karte graficzna?
<kamil> pewnie arch jest super wydajny
<kamil> gt520m
<qrq> Żadnych instrumentów perkusyjnych ani dętych
<macer1> BlessJah: KDE czy gnome na Archu?
<kamil> do niedawna mialem gf2 64mb:D
<BlessJah> kamil: nie jest super wydajny
<qrq> Czysta muzyka
<qermit> kam	no to spokojnie mozna uzywac
<BlessJah> ale nie jest tak przeladowany jak ubu
<qermit> kamil: tyko bedziesz mial problem z VOD przeważnie
<kamil> mi sie podobal debian
<qrq> Debian lepszy :P
<kamil> szybciej chodzil od ubu
<matti> kamil: szczegolnie z KDE
<kamil> ale od tygodnia mam szybszego kompa to jakos moge przebolec to ubu
<BlessJah> macer1: kde bez zadnego problemu
<qrq> KDE to lipa teraz
<BlessJah> macer1: gnome uzywalem bardzo krotko
<qermit> kamil: tez uzywam debiana, ale ubuntu ma czesto wiecej paczek
<macer1> jedyna przydatna wersja gnome3 to unity w ubuntu
<BlessJah> bo nie lubie PulseAudio, a jest w zaleznosciach Gnome3
<kamil> qermit: sources.list :P
<qermit> ludzie bardzo czesto robia paczki teraz na launchpadzie czy jakos tak
<BlessJah> gnome3 != unity
<matti> qrq: wcale nie uważam że jest bardzo sympatyczne i wyglada mniej plastikowo przynajmniej od domyslnego motywu z trojki
<macer1> blessjah: no wiem
<macer1> wiem wiem
<macer1> ale shell jest okropny
<qrq> Ale jest ciężkie :D
<Wilczek> Takie jak poprzedni i prapoprzedni :D
<qermit> kamil: jak mi znajdziesz odpowiednie mirrory do sources.list do ci postawie browar
<Wilczek> Sry
<Wilczek> Nie o to okno :D
<kamil> qermit: jak na tej karcie gta4 smiga na med, to moze nie bedzie tak zle
<qermit> kamil: potrzebuje spice-space.org na debianie squeeze dzialajace out of box
<kamil> jak kupowalem kompa to pare groszy drozej mialbym 540m, ale darowalem sobie
<matti> qrq: ciężkie nie ciężkie obecne sprzęt spokojnie ciągną KDE
<qrq> No tak
<qrq> Ale stary Thinkpad już nie :D
<BlessJah> mam geforce 9100G M i kde smiga
<qermit> kde srd
<BlessJah> qermit++
<qrq> Ja wciąż żyje w poprzedniej dekadzie
<qermit> BlessJah: waznezeby porno w fullhd sie nie cielo
<qermit> ważne
<macer1> BJ: mam trochę doświadczenia z Archem. dość fajny jest :)
<Wilczek> qermit++
<macer1> wrzuciłem archa na netbooka z kde ale muliło strasznie
<BlessJah> qermit: monitor 1366x768
<matti> qrq:  chyba że  ale jak się przeniesiesz to chyba nie na Gnome 3?
<BlessJah> macer1: mulilo kde nie arch
<macer1> nie szkodzi
<qermit> Wilczek: gupi jestes. porno w fullhd jest obleśne. to była podpucha
<qrq> Obecnie korzystam z Debiana Squeeze
<matti> BlessJah: ja mam domyślnie w rozdzielczości full hd monitor nowy sprzęt to się chwalę ;P
<Wilczek> qermit: Nie jest
<kamil> no ja wlasnie jak kupowalem lapka to patrzylem zeby mial 1600x900
<qermit> Wilczek: branża porno dlatego zanotowała ostatnio takie spadki
<kamil> troche na tym stracilem jeslichodzi o srpzet
<macer1> oprócz tego mam gnome3 fallback na archu na pentium4 i chodzi dość ładnie :D
<Wilczek> Chociaż...
<BlessJah> kamil: to nie fullHD
<kamil> ale na stacji mialem 1600x1200 i malo mi bylo
<qrq> A planują wdrożyć Gnome 3 do nowego release'u?
<Wilczek> Może straight jest obleśne ;D
<Wilczek> W HD
<Wilczek> O o
<BlessJah> beda kicki!
<matti> Wilczek: w HD jest HDobleśne
<Wilczek> Żegnajcie!
<kamil> na 1366x768 nawet sie okienko gg nie miesci na ekranie:D
<BlessJah> qermit: popsules atmosfere
<qermit> Wilczek: nie zaczynajbo ci przefasonuję orientacę
<matti> enticzek pentliczek czerwony stoliczek
<Wilczek> qermit chyba się skapnął o czym mówiłem
<BlessJah> kamil: miesci sie wszystko
<qermit> orientację
<Wilczek> :<
<Wilczek> Bye!
<qrq> W nowym Debian Stable będzie Gnome 3?
<BlessJah> Wilczek: nie dramatyzuj
<BlessJah> qrq: #debian
<qrq> Geeeee
<matti> qrq: w stable pewnie nie
<macer1> Muszę iść, pa...ale arch dość fajny ;]
<qrq> BlessJah Czułem że to napiszesz
<qermit> Wilczek: tutaj są małe dzieci. mogl bys chociaż nie deprawować BlessJah
<kamil> w koncu znalazlem ten ranking na notebookcheck
<Wilczek> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa no tak
<BlessJah> qermit: ale ja juz jesem dorosly
<Wilczek> Dobra
<Wilczek> :3
<matti> BlessJah: nie myl pełnoletności z dorosłością ;)
<qermit> kamil: ja bym sobie tego z tegrą wiziął
<qermit> kamil: albo eepada transformera
<BlessJah> matti: mezczyzni nie dorastaja
<BlessJah> jedynie przezucaja sie na drozsze zabawki
<kamil> qermit: nie wiem co to za koszta;p
<kamil> :)
<qrq> http://www.gnome3.org/img/overview-big.png
<qrq> No nie mówcie mi ze to tak wygląda :D
<BlessJah> zawsze pozostaje ci openbox
<kamil> qrq: co to?
<qrq> Gnum :D
<qrq> 3
<qermit> qrq: polecam dwm/awesome/wmii
<kamil> jak ogladalem screeny to troche inaczej wygladal;p
<BlessJah> qrq: awesome!
<BlessJah> qermit++
<BlessJah> za awesome
<qrq> http://www.gnome3.org/index.html.pl
<BlessJah> qrq: jak sie awesome przestraszysz, to openboksa sproboj
<kamil> ten panel boczny to opcja skierowana bezposrednio do uzytkownikow duzych monitorow
<BlessJah> kamil: malych monitorow
<qrq> Myślę że developerom Unity spodobał się G3 :D
<BlessJah> oraz panoram
<BlessJah> kamil: i dotykowych
<BlessJah> kamil: na duzym musisz myszka sie namachac
<kamil> no jak masz parkinsona, to nie mozna ustawic czulosci, ale jesli nie masz to mozna mozna ustawic czulosc jak w strzelankach i daje sie korzystac
<qrq> I jest już wersja stable -_-
<kamil> jak masz na tyle duzy monitor, ze nie musisz maksymalizowac okien, to mozna uzywac jakich bajerow
<kamil> ja wole jednak wszystko miec na gornym pasku, jak w gnome2
<qermit> kamil: czy widziales kogos kto ma duzy monitor i nie maksymalizuje okien?
<BlessJah> kamil: czulosc ustawia sie pod zadania jakie sie wykonuje, nie klikanie w menu
<BlessJah> qermit: ja mam 16" i nie maksymalizuje
<BlessJah> terminale sie licza do okien?
<kamil> no ja mma 1600x900 i teraz mam niezmaksymalizowana przegladarke
<kamil> ale na rozdzialce 2000+ moglbym ustawic dwie strony obok siebie i jeszcze irssi obok;p
<BlessJah> kamil: poogladaj tilingi np awesome
<kamil> sciagam fedore i obczaje gnome3
<qrq> Nie ma paczek Gnome 3 na Debiana Squeeze
<qermit> i nie bedzie
<qrq> Można jedynie skompilować :D
<qrq> W sumie to nawet dobrze :)
 * qermit slaps Stirlitz 
<qermit> kurde nie ta reka
 * qermit slaps suitch 
<BlessJah> kobiet sie nie bije
<qrq> Wogóle jak się ma Fedora do Debiana jeżeli chodzi o stabilność?
<kamil> z czego utrzymuja sie serwery debiana z ktorych kazdy codziennie ciagnie jak mu sie podoba i to jeszcze z dobrym transferem?
<suitch> z uczelni
<suitch> czyli z podatkow
<suitch> \o/
<BlessJah> suitch: zgrabnie wyjasnione
<BlessJah> kamil: uczelnie, prywatne serwery za prywatne pieniadze, dotacje
<kamil> ladnie to jest zgrane, trzeba przyznac
<kamil> czasem mnie nachodzi taka mysl, ze powinienem przekazac jakis datek na debiana:D
<BlessJah> oni poradza sobie bez twoich datkow
<kamil> nie watpie
<BlessJah> lepiej postaw piwo osobom ktore pomagaja tu na kanale
<suitch> w czym
<suitch> pomagaja
<qrq1> :D
<kamil> wysle po lanie;p chyba, ze robicie jakies spotkania userow tego kanalu
<kamil> :D
<BlessJah> suitch: odnalezieniu powodow dla instalacji archa, poradach prawnych dot pogryzienia prze psa, radzeniu sobie z odrzuceniem przez dziewczyne i takimi tam
<suitch> jest taki serwis internetowy
<kamil> :D
<suitch> do stawiania piwa na odleglosv
<kamil> piwo sie stawia osobiscie:)
<BlessJah> suitch+i
<BlessJah> suitch+i
<BlessJah> az dwa razy zaplusuje
<suitch> BlessJah a kogo dziewczyna rzucila
<suitch> ?
<BlessJah> suitch: nie pamietam nicka
<BlessJah> piotrek
<suitch> nie znam
<BlessJah> byl w sobote
<kamil> ubu 11.10 bedzie z gnome3 juz?
<BlessJah> i sie zmyl
<kamil> zastanawiam sie czy czekac na ubu, czy pociagnac fedore
<BlessJah> fedora wez
<BlessJah> livecd najlepiej
<kamil> lol
<kamil> 184mb
<kamil> czyli sporo pociagnie podczas instalacji
<kamil> i czas instalacji wydluzy sie niepotrzebnie
<kamil> znaczy wzialem zwykla i chcialem przez unetbootin
<kamil> ale poszukam live
<qermit> kamil: no ja bylem na piwie w gdansku, poznaniu, lodzi, warszawie, pradze
<qermit> pewnie gdzies jeszcze
<qermit> w krakowie nie bylem
<kamil> do lublina dawaj;p
<BlessJah> kamil: on pojedzie
<qermit> bylem ostatnio jakos
<kamil> kutwa, nie ta strona
<kamil> archa zaczalem sciagac
<kamil> nie fedore
<kamil> ja dzisiaj bylem
<kamil> na piwie przed lekcjami;p
<qermit> lekcjami?
<BlessJah> nie wiem czy to powod do dumy
<kamil> qermit: no ja mlody jestem:)
<kamil> dobra, idzie fedora
<kamil> tylko 567mb
<kamil> ubu 11.04 1.1gb zajmowalo
<kamil> ale moze bedzie dobrze
<Wilczek> O.o
<Wilczek> o.O
<Wilczek> O.O
<BlessJah> kamil: ciekawostka, nie spakujesz tego obrazu gzipem zipem bzipem ani xz
<BlessJah> bo ci wyjdzie plik wiekszy niz prze pakowaniem
<Wilczek> kamil: Ubu 11.04 685MB
<kamil> heh
<kamil> hm
<kamil> mam wersje dvd
<kamil> nie wiem z jakiego powodu
<Wilczek> Niebiańska Nimfa?
<Wilczek> ...
<kamil> nom
<kamil> Ty mowisz o org?
<kamil> nie o pl remixie?
<Wilczek> Nom
<kamil> no to moze, ja zawsze polski remix sciagalem
<Wilczek> Ja nigdy...
<jacekowski> ktory to mowil ze ma rovera?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ja
<BlessJah> tylko detka mi strzelila
<BlessJah> no i w sumie powinienem opone wymienic, na lysej, jak na lysej ale ta jest dodatkowo rozcieta
<jacekowski> no mi tez guma strzelila
<jacekowski> rozcieta jest
<jacekowski> czy tam przetarta
<BlessJah> hehe
<BlessJah> ladnie
<BlessJah> najlepsze ze ja nie jechalem a prowadzilem
<BlessJah> wzluz torow
<jacekowski> taka guma co z intercoolera idzie do silnika
<BlessJah> i napatoczylem sie na szklo
<jacekowski> i cale powietrze bokiem ucieka
<BlessJah> hum?
<jacekowski> bo to turbo jest
<BlessJah> czterokolowy?
<jacekowski> ta
<BlessJah> ja mam taki inny
<BlessJah> dwu
<BlessJah> :D
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> mam dziwne pytanie
<foreste> jak na ten kanal
<foreste> gdzie moge kupic windows xp he oem ?
<foreste> bo sasiad chce
<foreste> nie obchodzi mnie visya swista ani 7
<m477> na targu u ruskich
<qrq> :D
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-06
<bikstopa2> hiho
<bikstopa2> zyje tu ktos? jest tak wczesna pora xd
<lisu> powitać
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<scx> Dzien dobry
<scx> Posiada tutaj ktos Windows 7 x84_64?
<dKc> scx, pewnie nie
<dKc> jest tu kto?
<Azraelus> yhy
<Azraelus> jets
<Azraelus>  ktos
<dKc> znasz sie na ajaxie Azrealus?
<Lakii> ;]
 * Azraelus is away: Jestem zajęty 
<abbus> hi
<abbus> pamieta ktos jak sie nadaje nazwy do PID?
<abbus> o shella chodzi
<abbus> jakis parametr sie wpisywali
<BlessJah> process ID?
<abbus> tak
<abbus> wiec?
<BlessJah> nie wiem nic o nadawaniu
<abbus> hmm
<abbus> a wiesz o co mi chodzi? :D
<BlessJah> nie
<abbus> jesli logujesz sie na konto shell i masz wiuecej niz jeden proces uruchomiony w tle to zeby otworzyc ten proces trzeba wpisac numer PID
<BlessJah> screen?
<abbus> i zeby bylo latwiej to mozna wprowadzic nazwy
<abbus> tak jak irc ekg etc
<abbus> zamiast numerow
<abbus> tak przy screenie
<IRCroom> nadanie screenowi mazwy
<abbus> dokladnie
<BlessJah> jak przywracasz proces?
<BlessJah> screen -r nazwa?
<abbus> screen -rd
<abbus> tak
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> to nie pidowi
<BlessJah> tylko sesji screena nazwe
<abbus> no to moze
<BlessJah> -S
<BlessJah> man screen tez mozesz sprawdzic
<abbus> hmm
<abbus> a w ktorym momencie to -S sie stawia?
<abbus> bo cos nie idzie ;P
<IRCroom> screen -ls
<IRCroom> screen -S nazwa
<BlessJah> abbus: w momencie uruchamiania
<IRCroom> proces sie zbija kill
<BlessJah> bedac w sesji mozesz chyba ^a:sessionname
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> dziala
<BlessJah> abbus: ctrl+a i wpisujesz :sessionname nazwa
<abbus> to akurat wiem wszystko
<abbus> tylko sluchaj mam dwie sesje
<abbus> irc i gg
<BlessJah> nom
<BlessJah> to tak jak ja
<abbus> i zeby wbic sie na sesje musze wpisac np screen -rd irc
<BlessJah> i?
<IRCroom> ctrl
<abbus> bo nadalem wczesniej nazwe dla sesji o nazwie irc
<abbus> i chodzi mi o to ze zapomnialem jak ja to zrobilem ze nadalem nazwe
<abbus> bo jsli nei nadam nazwy to musze wpisywac numer sesji
<abbus> czyli musialbym, wpisac screen -rd 10925
<BlessJah> abbus: nazwe mozesz nadac na dwa sposoby
<abbus> no?
<IRCroom> ctrl+a+c nowe okno screena na tej samej sesji
<BlessJah> abbus: uruchamiajac nowa sesje dodajesz -S nazwa
<abbus> dobra pokaz mi jak ma wygladac to
<BlessJah> jesli sesja juz dziala i chcesz zmienic nazwe
<abbus> nie dziala uruchamiam nowa
<BlessJah> to ctrl+a i wpisujesz :sessionname nazwa
<BlessJah> mi dzialaja obydwie opcje
<abbus> o no dobra smiga
<abbus> dzieki
<abbus> :)
<BlessJah> IRCroom: jak sie przelaczac miedzy oknami i czy mozna jedna sesje wywolac dwa razy ale z roznymi oknami?
<abbus> to w takim razie tak przy okazji jeszcze jedna rzecz: lacze sie z jednym serwerem irc przec ipv6, czemu nie moge olaczyc sie z drugim po ipv4?
<BlessJah> a jak z pierwszym sie nie polaczysz, to mozesz polaczyc z drugim?
<abbus> nie
<abbus> tak jakby polaczenie ipv6 blokowalo ipv4
<BlessJah> nie wiem
<abbus> nawet jesli wybieram ze to ma byc serwer v4 to i tak chce laczyc przez v6
<BlessJah> sproboj nakpierw po ipv4 sie polaczyc
<IRCroom> ctrl+a
<BlessJah> a potem przez 6
<BlessJah> IRCroom: jesli nie wiesz, to nie szukaj, sam moge znalezc
<IRCroom> przełączanie sie między oknami
<BlessJah> ^AA
<IRCroom> na screenie
<BlessJah> samo ^A przelacza na komendy
<BlessJah> a przelacza
<IRCroom> z/w
<BlessJah> ja za to bbl
<abbus> ok wszystko teraz dziala
<abbus> dzieki wielkie
<KiFka> hi
<BlessJah> hihi
<Wizard> bu
<AdmcMobile> Are you a wizard?
<lorpio> Bawil sie tu ktos moze serwerami TS3?
<Wizard> one of Istari
<Wizard> jakiej to firmy?
<Tyczek> Stirlitz: jesteś?
<LukaszST> witam
<morfeusz888> cześć
<nosferathoo> wiecie jak zmusic firefoxa zeby otwieral mi pliki php jako html? bo mi wget dziadowsko zmirorowal i nie pozamienial na .html
<nosferathoo> i skryptu mi sie nie chce pisac ktory to zamieni badz nie :)
<macer1> Kurde, robią mi się klony. Coś z xchatem jest nie tak. Loguje się po kilka razy chyba -_-
<ziroux> nosferathoo: find . -iname '*.php' -exec prename -n 's/(.*).php$/$1.htm/g' {} \;
<ziroux> a jak zadziala to usun -n
<nosferathoo> ziroux, to zadziala rekurencyjnie dla podkatalogow?
<ziroux> nosferathoo: tak
<nosferathoo> fajno
<ziroux> nosferathoo: sprawdz, -n to tylko dry-run
<nosferathoo> aha czyli nic nie nadpisze?
<ziroux> no-act wlasciwie
<ziroux> napisze
<ziroux> ale nie nadpisze
<nosferathoo> ziroux, ale to tylko zmieni nazwy a nie linki w tych .htmlach?
<ziroux> nosferathoo: tylko nazwy
<ziroux> nosferathoo: a chcesza zeby zmienic tez linki w srodku?
<nosferathoo> niom
<nosferathoo> sed czy cos sobie chyba z tym poradzi
<ziroux> a linki masz tam wszystkie tak <a href="plik"> ?
<nosferathoo> ziroux, niom
<ziroux> to bym zrobil cos w style find . -type f -iname '*.php' | while read PLIK; do sed -i 's/\(.?*\).php\1.htm/g' "${PLIK}"; done # ale pewnie regexp w sedzie jest za naiwny i moze nie pasowac. nie chce mi sie kombinowac bo ide na obiad :]
<ziroux> /style/stylu/
<nosferathoo> smacznego :)
<BlessJah> ziroux: for PLIK in *.php; do rm "$PLIK"; done?
<BlessJah> ziroux: jeśli struktura katalogów jest bardziej skomplikowana, to for PLIK in $(find . -type...)
<ziroux> BlessJah: ale jaki for?
<BlessJah> a są w bashu inne?
<ziroux> BlessJah: inne co? struktury sterujace?
<BlessJah> inne for-y
<ziroux> BlessJah: ale czy ja cos mowilem o for-ach? i jak tym swoim forem obsluzysz nazwy ze spacjami?
<BlessJah> do rm "$PLIK"
<ziroux> touch ala\ ma\ kota; for i in $(find . -type f); do echo "$i"; done
<ziroux> find . -type f | while read i; do echo "$i"; done
<ziroux> widzisz roznice?
<BlessJah> masz racje, find rozkraczył
<ziroux> :]
<BlessJah> *.php poprawnie by przemieliło
<Enlik> o nazwach zawierających zupełnie „losowe” znaki nie wspomnę
<BlessJah> musisz $(find ...) w cudzysłowie
<Enlik> …
<BlessJah> $ for i in "$(find . -type f)"; do echo "$i";done
<BlessJah> ./ala ma kota
<BlessJah> jak dasz *, to bash sam ucieczkuje spację, z $() trzeba wziąć w cudzysłów
<BlessJah> ziroux: btw, co robi find -exec?
<BlessJah> :]
<en0x> find . -type f -exec rm -rf {};
<en0x> :D
<BlessJah> en0x: głupio
<Enlik> to o czym BlessJah piszesz, ale POPRAWNIE (uwierz)
<en0x> oj tam :(
<BlessJah> bo jak ktoś nie wie o co chodzi
<BlessJah> to się dowie
<ziroux> BlessJah: uruchamia polecenie
<en0x> nauczy sie ze wczesniej przed kazda komenda co ktos poda na ircu trzeba przeczytac mana
<en0x> :D
<BlessJah> Enlik: poprawnie czyli? chodzi ci o możliwość pominięcia magii bashowej i konstrukcji sterujacych?
<ziroux> a dokladnie -exec polecenie {} \; uruchamia polecenie <nazwa_pliku> dla kazdego znalezionego
<BlessJah> en0x: nie, niewiele to zmienia
<Enlik> BlessJah: chodzi mi o to, że Twoj sposob jest do d. :P
<ziroux> natomaist -exec command {} \+ podobnie, tylko dokleja nazwy plikow do polecenia
<BlessJah> Enlik: który, bo dwa podałem
<Enlik> może zadziała, ale dla jednego pliku i nie mającego szczególnie brzydkiej nazwy
<BlessJah> trzy w sumie
<Enlik> BlessJah: oba
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> Enlik: wklej mi tutaj brzydką nazwę
<Enlik> co do 1., już ziroux wspomniał
<Enlik> ;-)
<Enlik> BlessJah: \n
<Enlik> chemia leczy, żywi, broni, truje i ubiera
<BlessJah> Enlik: hm... dobra a jak utworzyć plik z tym znakiem?
<Enlik> taczem
<BlessJah> touch "ebebe\nebebe" ?
<Enlik> w poł. z echo -e może zadziała
<BlessJah> ebebe\nebebe
<BlessJah> to mi ls zwrócił, nie jestem pewien czy dobrze plik utworzyło
<Enlik> ale nawet nie to, bo spróbowałem i jak masz więcej plików z "$(find …)", to się zlepiają w jedno
<BlessJah> ebebe?ebebeb
<BlessJah> to jest ten plik
<Enlik> co w sumie nie dziwota
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> Enlik: podaj mi komende, ktora utworzy plik z \n w nazwie
<BlessJah> zrobie 3 takie pliki i sprawdze jak sobie moje komendy z nimi poradza
<Enlik> już użyłeś tej „techniki”:
<Enlik> 18:53 < BlessJah> touch "ebebe\nebebe" ?
<Enlik> 18:53 < Enlik> w poł. z echo -e może zadziała
<BlessJah> touch "$(echo -e "ebebe\nebebeb")"
<BlessJah> tak to trzeba było
<BlessJah> $ ls
<BlessJah> ebebe?ebebeb  ebebe?ebebeb2  ebebe?ebebeb3
<BlessJah> a to jest wynik, trzy pliki z \n w nazwie
<Enlik> :)
<BlessJah> $ for file in *; do mv "$file" "${file}.tzt"; done
<BlessJah> forma pierwsza, poradziła sobie bez zająknięcia
<Enlik> tak, to jest ok
<Enlik> pętla i cudzysłowy
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> for file in "$(find . -type f)"; do mv "$file" "${file}.tzt"; done
<BlessJah> mv: cannot stat `./ebebe\nebebeb3.tzt\n./ebebe\nebebeb.tzt\n./ebebe\nebebeb2.tzt': No such file or directory
<BlessJah> masz rację
<BlessJah> $ find . -type f -exec mv {} {}.ttt \;
<BlessJah> to sie wykonalo bez zajakniecia
<BlessJah> choc dosyc dlugo nie moglem dojsc do tego, ze zapomnialem ucieknac ;
<Enlik> nom
<BlessJah> tzn 2/3 moich komend działało
<BlessJah> Enlik: tak btw, jaki jest cel trzymania na dysku pliku z \n w nazwie???
<Enlik> żaden
<Enlik> ale mogą się zdarzyć
<Wilczek> 19:02 -!- Irssi: Error in script nicklist:
<Wilczek> 19:02 Missing $ on loop variable at /homex/wilczek/.irssi/scripts/nicklist.pl line 3.
<Wilczek> Tfu
<Wilczek> Nie tu
<Wilczek> -.-
<BlessJah> Enlik: wobec czego istnieje koniecznosc trzymania na dysku katalogu z roznymi dziwnymi plikami, celem testowania skryptow
<Enlik> można też RTFM i robić je porządnie :)
<BlessJah> co rownoczesnie zwieksza ryzyko, ze jakis skrypt, np backup home wciegnie te pliki w tryby
<BlessJah> ale skrypt backupu bedzie ofc wczesniej sprawdzony
<BlessJah> Enlik: ktory manual mowi o naprawde dziwnych nazwach, bo \n jest naprawde dziwne
<Enlik> BlessJah: to jest prawda niepisana, która przechodzi z pokolenia na pokolenie
<BlessJah> $ man bash|wc -l
<BlessJah> 5439
<BlessJah> :D
<Enlik> ano
<BlessJah> jak sie bede nudził w pociagu
<BlessJah> to wyciagne
<BlessJah> i bede czytał
<Wilczek> Wie ktoś, gdzie w: use vars qw($VERSION %IRSSI);
<Wilczek> $VERSION = '0.4.6';
<Wilczek> %IRSSI = (
<Wilczek> brakuje $ ?
<BlessJah> $IRSSI???
<BlessJah> Enlik: z trudem nauczylem ojca gdzie dwuklik a gdzie wystarczy raz kliknac
<BlessJah> Enlik: jestem samoukiem, szukam mentora
<Wilczek> BlessJah: Sprawdzę :>
 * Enlik zrobił IRC-bota w bashu
<Enlik> :D
<BlessJah> ładnie
<BlessJah> mi by sie nie chciało
<BlessJah> Enlik: jakiś libek ircowy jest do basha?
<Enlik> nie
<Enlik> Wilczek: mam to samo w skrypcie, i dziala
<Ashiren24> telnet?
<BlessJah> Ashiren24: netcat
<Enlik> tak, telnet się nie nadaje
<ziroux> /dev/tcp :>
<Wizard> uh
<Wizard> 19:15:04 up 27 min,  4 users,  load average: 5,53, 5,22, 4,03
<Enlik> /dev/tcp 404 Not Found
<ziroux> Enlik: http://thesmithfam.org/blog/2006/05/23/bash-socket-programming-with-devtcp-2/
<Enlik> Wilczek: nawet mam tę samą wersję skryptu
<Enlik> Wizard: ładny uptime
<Wizard> no to laptop jest
<Wizard> przed chwilą włączyłem i przerzucam pliki na kartę sd
<Enlik> ziroux: nich no spr. - 2006 r., więc w b3 powinno też banglać
<en0x> moj laptop ma z 20 dni ;p
<Wizard> ja wyłączam
<en0x> po co?
<Wizard> no żeby wyłączyć
<Wizard> no po co się wyłącza
<Enlik> ziroux: dobre :)
<Wizard> w pracy to se tak mierze ile już jestem ;)
<en0x> lol
<ziroux> Enlik: :)
<Wizard> a teraz eksperymentuję z bootowaniem z karty sd, więc restartuję często
<BlessJah> Enlik: gnu czy openbsd i czym się one różnią?
<Enlik> BlessJah: ???
<BlessJah> netcat
<Wizard> BlessJah, opcjami
<BlessJah> na czym tego bota napisałeś?
<Wizard> w sensie przełącznikami
<Wizard> en0x, z resztą, co to za pytanie
<BlessJah> Wizard: jedyna różnica, jaką widziałem, to to że openbsd kończy połączenie, jak mu się input skończy
<BlessJah> w przeciwieństwie do gnu, który je trzyma
<Wizard> czy ja cię pytam po co wyłączasz prostownicę?
<BlessJah> Wizard: żeby wyprostować kudly, to proste
<Wizard> *wyłączasz*
 * KiFka hi
<Wizard> cześć KiFka
<Enlik> BlessJah: nie pamiętam, kojarzę, że były co najmniej 2 wersje, niemniej działa to na Linuksie - ktory konkretnie to chyba nie ma takiego znaczenia w sumie
<en0x> no kurde coz a glupie porownanie Wizard
<bastetmilo> KiFka: !!! :)
<KiFka> bastetmilo, !!!!!
<KiFka> :*
<bastetmilo> :* :* !!!
<Enlik> albo jakby to powiedziala większa połowa: „wyłańczasz”
<Enlik> mnie nikt nie cmoknie? :(
<Wizard> en0x, czemu głupie?
<Wizard> po mojemu komputer to zwykły sprzęt
<BlessJah> Wizard: mój błąd
<bastetmilo> Enlik: zasłużyłeś? :)
<Wizard> Enlik, :*
<BlessJah> Enlik: openbsd jest przeciez paczkowane na linuksa, mam obydwie, pisalem na openbsd
<BlessJah> bo mi wygodne bylo to zrywanie polaczen
<Enlik> aż mnie rozłączyło
<Enlik> bastetmilo: pewnie!
<Enlik> Wizard: :*
<Wizard> :D
<bastetmilo> Enlik: czym?
<Wizard> dobra, starczy, bo gejowo się zrobiło
<Enlik> bastetmilo: edukowaniem BlessJah w dziedzinie basha
<Wizard> \o/
<Enlik> mam nadzieję, że się opłaciło!
<bastetmilo> Enlik:  to niech ci BlessJah da całusa.
<KiFka> hihihih
<Wizard> lol
<Enlik> bastetmilo: obydwoje macie nicka na małelubduże b
 * Enlik argumentujący
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: żeby nie było gejowsko, mogłabyś pośredniczyć w wymianie całusów
<BlessJah> a nie nas tutaj swatać
<en0x> bo to tak jak mowic ze wylaczasz laptopa zeby naladowac baterie Wizard
<bastetmilo> BlessJah....... chciałbyś.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: raczej Enlik by chciał, bo ja ci a ty mu
<BlessJah> nie na odwrót
<KiFka> bastetmilo, jestem w szoku ....
<Enlik> zero i brak serca
<Enlik> dla dobrych ludzi
<KiFka> z obcymi facetami sie calowac! fu.
<Enlik> KiFka: wlaśnie że nie chce!
<BlessJah> KiFka: nie taki ja ci obcy
<KiFka> BlessJah, oczywiscie ze obcy....
<KiFka> wiem przeciez komu "przysiegalam" ;)
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> en0x, dobra dobra
<bastetmilo> KiFka: czy ja powiedzialam, ze to ja bym cos chciala od nich? to oni chca. Ja nie.
<KiFka> bastetmilo, dobrze ze przyszlam... bo jeszcze by cie namowili ;>
<Wizard> poka foto!
<bastetmilo> KiFka: przyjaciółko małej wiary, jak mozesz we mnie wątpić ;)
<KiFka> bastetmilo, lol .... leze pod stolem
<bastetmilo> hyhyhy
<Enlik> Wizard dobrze mówi, słuchać po należy
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> zapiszę sobie
<Enlik> hehehe
<Wizard> coś jest z tą moją kartą/czytnikiem/sterownikiem nie tak
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> do 3GB się kopiowało szybko
<Wizard> od 3GB idzie jak krew z nosa
<Wizard> kopiuję dd
<KiFka> pytanie: probowal ktos PS lub PSE uzywac/instalowac pod ubu ?
<Enlik> Wizard: a dużo Ci zostało?
<Wizard> jeśli to jakiś windziany program, to Wizard nie próbował
<Wizard> Enlik, do 4,4G
<Enlik> Wizard: popa w dmesga, czy jakichś błędów nie wypisuje
<Wizard> patrzyłem, nie ma
<KiFka> ok PS- Photoshop .... PSE - Photoshop Elements
<KiFka> dla nieswiadomych
<KiFka> ;>
<Wizard> trzymam się z dala od grafiki komputerowej, jeśli coś już robię, to starcza mi Gimp+DuckDuckGo, bo się w nim gubię
<Wizard> albo imagemagick
<KiFka> Wizard, no ja troche fotografuje i potrzebuje 2 programow
<KiFka> a ze aktualny system m$ doprowadzil mnie ostatnio do szewskiej pasji
<Wizard> KiFka, rozumiem, a Gimp się nie nadaje do obróbki zdjęć?
<Wizard> (wybacz pytanie, nie znam się)
<Wizard> albo krita?
<KiFka> a mozesz wywolywac w nim RAWy?
<KiFka> szybko i przyjemnie...
<Enlik> o, są programy k'temu
<Wizard> są
<KiFka> oczywiscie ze sa
<KiFka> tyle ze ... peeeeeeeeeeeeeep ... peeeeeeeep
<KiFka> sa
<KiFka> ;D
<Wizard> aha
<Wizard> no cóż, rozumiem
<Enlik> niewygodne czy mało funkcjonalne?
<Wizard> ale mówię, nie znam tematu
<KiFka> Enlik, trafiles w 10tke
<Wizard> Enlik, czyli jedno i drugie :D
<KiFka> ehhh to bede musiala kupic iMaca :(
<Wizard> heh
<Enlik> KiFka: no przedstawiłem 2 możliwości, zastanawiam się: a, b czy a i b :)
<Wizard> Enlik, a lub b
<KiFka> a i b
<bastetmilo> KiFka: ja uzywalam ponad rok photoshopa pod Ubuntu. da sie.
<bastetmilo> a rawy mozna w picasie :)
<KiFka> bastetmilo, zdradzisz mi swa wiedze tajemna co do pierwszej wypowiedzi?
<KiFka> a co do picasy ... udam ze nie widze :D
<Wizard> :D
<Enlik> a to nie wiem, ponoć Shotwell friendly i chyba obsługuje, ale skoro też to drugie, to łączę się z Wizard w smudze niewiedzy
<Enlik> s/Wizard/Wizardem/
<bastetmilo> KiFka: w sensie ze oprogramowania od adobe mozna uzywac prze wine.
<Wizard> Enlik, co my tu, maluczcy, pomożemy
<Enlik> tak :(
<KiFka> nie no gimp jest super
<bastetmilo> A shotwell tez wywoluje rawy
<KiFka> nic mu nie ujmujac
<KiFka> kocham GIMPA
<KiFka> zeby nie bylo niedomowiem
<KiFka> n
<bastetmilo> Wiesz KiFka ja swoje zdjęcia tylko picasą :)
<KiFka> ja swoje lightrommen ... i podostrzanie + postprod ostatnio PS/PSE
<KiFka> ale ty to przeciez wiesz...
<bastetmilo> wiem :)
<bastetmilo> ale mnie sie bardziej podoba wyostrzanie picasy niż Photoshopa
<bastetmilo> ligtróm mi chodził jak muł.
<Wizard> no jak to Rom
<Wizard> :>
<KiFka> Wizard, chcesz zobaczyc?
<Wizard> co zobaczyć?
<KiFka> ;P
<BlessJah> wtf, kde w kdetoys ma kteatime??? program do parzenia herbaty???
<Wizard> tak
<Wizard> jest od wersji 1 kde
<BlessJah> Wizard: ok, mow dalej
<Wizard> nie ma dalej
<BlessJah> podrecznik parzenia herbaty
<BlessJah> ktux
<Wizard> nie używałem nigdy takiego prgramu
<BlessJah> amor
<BlessJah> Wizard: pociagnalem cala grupe kde i teraz zaluje
<Wizard> grupę?
<Wizard> w ubuntu?
<BlessJah> pacman
<BlessJah> niewazne
<Wizard> ]:->
<BlessJah> kde stanowi 2/3 pakietow zainstalowanych w systemie (pomijajac libki i zaleznosci)
<foreste> gdzie kupie windows xp he oem ?
<BlessJah> biały kruk :?
<bastetmilo> foreste: tego już nie ma w hurtowniach. więc bardzo cieżko będzie.
<foreste> potrzebny na teraz :)
<ziroux> allegro
<Wilczek>  
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Ach ta modularność pakietów Archa
<BlessJah> Quintasan: modularnosc nie jest zla
<BlessJah> Quintasan: zle jest to, ze zainstalowalem cala grupe ze smieciami typu kteatime
<Quintasan> no jak Ci wciąga teatime to pozdrowienia
<BlessJah> wciaga, bo jest w grupie
<Quintasan> KTeaTime - smoec?
 * Quintasan tego uzywa jak robi herbate
<BlessJah> na co mi program do parzenia herbaty
<BlessJah> albo ktux
<BlessJah> albo amor
<Quintasan> zapominam wyjac czasami a tak to mi powiadomienie wyskakuje :P
<BlessJah> tia
<BlessJah> Quintasan: wiesz kiedy zaczyna sie uzaleznienie?
<BlessJah> kiedy nie jestes w stanie zaparzyc herbaty bez komputera
<Quintasan> Coz, ja na to patrze w inny sposob
<Quintasan> nie musze sie zajmowac herbata tylko moge robic cos innego a jak juz bedzie gotowe to mi komputer przypomni ze juz mozna pic
<BlessJah> kup sobie minutnik do jajek
<Quintasan> >kup
<BlessJah> jak sama nazwa wskazuje, zadzwoni kiedy herbata bedzie gotowa
<Quintasan> po co mam kupowac to jak mam to samo tylko ze na komputrze
<Quintasan> w ogole, o czym my tu gadamy
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Jakby Arch był taki fajny jak ponoć jest to byś miał metapakiet kde-minimal i by było po kłopocie
<BlessJah> $ pacman -Sg|grep kde|wc -l
<BlessJah> 21
<BlessJah> mam 21 grup z kde
<BlessJah> nie ma kde-minimal, jest po prostu kde
<Quintasan> brrr
<BlessJah> ja zassalem wiekszosc
<BlessJah> zasadniczo zassanie kde-meta w calosci zassalo
<Quintasan> PROTIP: kdelibs i kde-workspace i kde-runtime sa wymagane do odpalenia gołego KDE
<BlessJah> to sie tak da? bez plasmy i kwin?
 * Quintasan idzie po herbatkę i do zadań z fizyki
<Quintasan> kwin i plasma sa w kde-workspace
<Quintasan> albo plasma jest w kdelibs
<Quintasan> juz nie pamietam dokladnie
<BlessJah> Quintasan: zadań?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: ty w tym roku matury nie piszesz?
<Quintasan> piszę
<BlessJah> :D
<BlessJah> gdzie potem?
<Quintasan> polibuda wroclawska prawdopodobnie
<BlessJah> to sie na piwie mam nadzieje kiedys spotkamy
<BlessJah> Quintasan: poprawka, jest grupa kdebase
<krisss117> siema, jak uruchamiam jdownloadera z konsoli sudo jdownloader to ładnie sie uruchamia i pojawia w pasku, ale jak dodam aktywator to już nie chce sie uruchomic
<krisss117> jakieś pomysły ?
<BlessJah> do paska dodajesz "sudo jdownloader"?
<bastetmilo> krisss117: to nie bedzie działać.
<BlessJah> musi byc uruchamiany z sudo?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ćśśś
<qrq> Witam
<BlessJah> krisss117: gksu jdownloader
<bastetmilo> Nie cśśś, tylko nie bedzie dzialać, bo to jest _zepsuty_ program
<Quintasan> błąd na błędzie supporcie
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Waszmość niech nie sieje fałszywych informacji
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: z konsoli działa, więc nie jest zepsuty
<BlessJah> nie działą, bo sudo a nie gksu
<krisss117> gksu nie pomaga
<Quintasan> moment panowie, moment
<krisss117> pyta o hasło i nic
<BlessJah> gksudo?
<Quintasan> kriss117: po co Ci sudo?
<krisss117> już działa, dłużej mu to zajęło
<Quintasan> krisss117: jak masz zainstalowana Jave to sie robi tak
<Quintasan> java -jar /sciezka/do/JDownloader.jar
<Quintasan> jdownloader nie wymga roota do dzialania :)
<BlessJah> Quintasan: nie uwazasz ze ubuntu jest user friendly i dlatego ma binarke jdownloader, ktora prawdopodobnie bedzie twoim skryptem?
<krisss117> co dziwne po uruchomieniu gksu jdownloader zachowuje sie tak, jak by konfiguracje zgubił
<Quintasan> calkiem mozliwe
<krisss117> pobiera wszystko na nowo
<Quintasan> ale jd nie ma paczki w ubutu
<Quintasan> krisss117: bo odpalasz go z roota
<Quintasan> wtedy on szuka konfiguracji pod /root/.jd
<Quintasan> a nie /home/nazwauzytkownika/.jd
<krisss117> skopiuję :)
<Quintasan> odpal to bez gksu
<krisss117> nie uruchamia się bez gksu
<qrq>  BlessJah Piszesz z telefonu?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> aaa
<BlessJah> masz racje
<Quintasan> kriss117: nie mozliwe :O przeciez sam uruchamiam go bez roota
<BlessJah> 09-05.log:2116< qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED8HuC16IB8
<BlessJah> czy 09-05.log:2048< qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1J6TFHCevg&hd=0
<BlessJah> pierwsze
<qrq> Nie
<BlessJah> nie?
<qrq> http://grooveshark.com/s/G+recki+Symphony+number+3+Lento+E+Largo+Tranquillissimo/ku78l?src=5
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3rbucyv> (at grooveshark.com)
<Quintasan> kriss117: jd na bank nie wymaga roota, sprobuj odpalic bez roota tak jak ja napisalem i wklej to co sie w konsoli wypluwa na paste.ubuntu.com
<BlessJah> obejrze bez konta?
<qrq> Jakośc z yt jest lipna
<qrq> Tak
<BlessJah> musze kupic sluchawki
<BlessJah> qrq: dobrze sie zaczyna
<BlessJah> qrq: jest dobre, ale musialbym byc w nastroju zeby tego sluchac
<qrq> Do jest 3 część całej symfonii
<qrq> Całości słucha się zupełnie inaczej
<qrq> Bo od początku jest budowany klimat :)
<qrq> Zero instrumentów dętych i perkusyjnych
<qrq> Druga część
<qrq> Pierwsza ma 27 minut :D
<qrq> I dosyć powoli buduje nastrój
<qrq> Za miesiąc idę na koncert gdzie Penderecki z orkiestrą będzie wykonywał całą symfonię.
<qrq> Także będzie rozpierdol
<qrq> Emocjonalny
<qrq> Rzecz jasna :D
<BlessJah> qrq: zero rac i demolowania ławek?
<qrq> Nie tym razem :D
<qrq> Wogóle medialnie cicho o tym koncercie
<qrq1> Jak dla mnie najlepszy kompozytor :)
<qrq1> Bo klasykami żygam
<Ashiren24> szczesny the best
<qrq1> Nasłuchałem się już tyle tego w życiu że...
<m477> http://i.imgur.com/ZIy0C.jpg :D
<BlessJah> grupa mozarta
<bastetmilo> qrq1: świetne. Właśnie słucham, bardzo mi sie podoba.
<qrq1> Niecierpię pompatyczności
<qrq1> A klasycy albo przynudzali albo byli pompatyczni
<qrq1> Albo gubili się w zasadach które ich ograniczały twórczo
<qermit> witam
<qermit> bede banował
<suitch> za co
<qermit> za (dez)orientację
<qrq1> http://grooveshark.com/s/Eternity+s+Sunrise/14eVMC?src=5
<BlessJah> qermit: no to mamy juz pierwszego chetnego, en0x nowe rm -rf /* wymyslil
<Wizard> Arrfab> [21:20:59] UNIX' Russian Roulette: sudo [ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && rm -rf / || echo “You live”
<Wizard> :>
<ziroux> mam podobne: sleep ${1}m; sb-beep; notify-send WODA-HERBATA-WODA
<ziroux> ha znowu gadam z logiem
<BlessJah> ziroux: Quintasan ma o tym cos do powiedzenia
<ziroux> BlessJah: tak; wydawało mi się, że piszę w okolicach 21:00
<BlessJah> .5
<KiFka> hyhy
<KiFka> polacy prowdza 1:0
<Wilku> 1:0 dla nas :D
<KiFka> uff chociaz jedna
<Quintasan> prawie zawału przez ojca dostałem
<KiFka> heheh
<KiFka> teraz wylazi ze mam polskich sasiadow
<Wilku> :D
<Quintasan> ja tu termodynamikę sobie liczę a nagle
<Quintasan> JEEEEEEEST!
<KiFka> oj tam oj tam
<KiFka> jedna musi byc
<KiFka> zeby wstydu nie bylo
<Filar> czy ja śnię?
<Filar> ludzie czy ja śnię?
<Wilku> Nie
<KiFka> a poldi kopie po kostach
<Quintasan> że co, sport na #ubuntu-pl?
<Wilku> :>
<Quintasan> czy że 1 0 dla nas
<Ashiren24> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Świadomy_sen
<qrq1> Ashiren24 Polecam album Somnium
<qrq1> Do pobudzania pracy mózgu podczas snu
<Wilku> Ashiren24: nigdy ld mi nie wyszło, więc zbiorowe napewno nie :D
<qrq1> Roberta Richa
<Quintasan> i tak przegramy pewnie
<KiFka> Quintasan, ale przynajmniej jedna
<KiFka> strzelili
<KiFka> i ladnie daja rade
<KiFka> od poczatku
<Wilku> Po 31 latach
<Quintasan> no też prawda
<Filar> 30 lat!
<KiFka> auuuua
<KiFka> biedny bramkarz
<BlessJah> KiFka: moze sasiedzi po prostu nie rozrozniaja kto jest kim?
<Quintasan> dobra spadam bo próbna matura
<BlessJah> KiFka: wpadnij z piwem, i sie dowiesz
<BlessJah> Quintasan: probna mozesz olac
<Quintasan> no w sumie
<BlessJah> Quintasan: napiszesz ich jeszcze kilka w zyciu
<KiFka> no nie wydaje mi sie ze ktos krzyczy "kur*a jesssssst o kur*aaaaaaa"
<Quintasan> :O
 * BlessJah wychodzil z zalozenia, ze napisze probna z marszu, zeby sprawdzic czy musi duzo powtarzac
<Filar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv-3UdG-Z4I
<BlessJah> KiFka: no to wpadnij z piwem
 * Quintasan zastanawia się czy kopać
<BlessJah> Quintasan: ocenzurowala
<Quintasan> cenzurowane czy nie
<Quintasan> ale swieto narodowe niech bedzie
<Quintasan> pozatym to cytat
<BlessJah> Quintasan: mnie wizard za cytowanie wykopal
<BlessJah> Quintasan: a osoby cytowanej nie :|
<BlessJah> nie ma sprawiedliwosci na tym swiecie
<Quintasan> A była obecna?
<BlessJah> nikt mi nie przeczytal moich praw
<BlessJah> ja chce poznac swoje prawa!
<Quintasan> Też powinna kopa dostać :P
<BlessJah> Quintasan: :>
<Quintasan> yy, że ja?
<qrq1> Ale się niemiecki komentator na ZDF-ie podnieca  :D
<bastetmilo> KiFka: weź go wykop za zamach na władze :)
<BlessJah> Quintasan: cytowalem wypowiedz sprzed kilkunastu linijek, z timestampem
<BlessJah> qrq1: znaczy niemiaszkom idzie lepiej?
<KiFka> wolny!
<KiFka> cichajcie
<BlessJah> KiFka: bedzie komentarz na ircu na zywo?
<KiFka> lol
<KiFka> komentator niemiecki nie umie wymowic nazwisk polskich
<Quintasan> BlessJah: gdzie co kogo?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: kiedy mnie Wizard wykopal, czlowiek o refleksie emerytowanego szachisty
<BlessJah> Wizard: :>
<qrq1> KiFka A byś się zdziwił :)
<KiFka> qrq1, jesli juz  to zdziwilA
<BlessJah> qrq1: oj, brachu, jeszcze sie duzo musisz nauczyc
<Wizard> BlessJah, kabel :/
<KiFka> oh
<BlessJah> Wizard: skladam oficjalna skarge!
<BlessJah> i odwolanie od decyzji admina!
<KiFka> 1:1
<BlessJah> zadam zadoscuczynienia poniesionych strat moralnych!
<Quintasan> Wizard: za cytowanie nie kopmy, ale za notryczne cytowania juz powszem
<BlessJah> KiFka: dla kogo?
<BlessJah> Wizard: za cytowanie nie kopmy, ale za notryczne cytowania juz powszem
<BlessJah> Wizard: ^
<Wizard> powszem
<Ashiren24> i uj
<Ashiren24> 1:1
<qermit> KiFka: o/
<BlessJah> kogo?
 * qermit slaps KiFka 
<Wizard> BlessJah, mógłbyś teraz zacytować, jak cytujesz?
<KiFka> qermit, kum kum
<Wizard> bo nie pamiętam akcji
<BlessJah> Wizard: mógłbym, ale bym za notoryczne cytowanie powszem wyleciał
<KiFka> czyzbym cie nie zauwazyla
<Wizard> kablu :D
<Wizard> dobra tam
<KiFka> wybac ferwor walki :D
<Wizard> wklejaj
<Wizard> nie jestem aż tak porypany
<BlessJah> nie :>
<qermit> Wizard: jak uważasz czy BlessJahowi należy sie +q?
<Wizard> :|
<Wizard> nie
<BlessJah> qermit: +v bym wolal
<qermit> q jest obok v. co za różnica
<BlessJah> qermit: nie takie obok
<KiFka> ;P
<Wizard> qermit, masz fajną klawiaturę :D
<Enlik> i jest bliżej w alfabecie
<qermit> może jeszcze u byśchciał
<Wizard> +x
<Wizard> ;)
<Enlik> chmod 755 BlessJah
<KiFka> dziala jeszcze .. ok
<qermit> KiFka: ja mam większego
<BlessJah> KiFka: bezpiecznik jest z lewej strony, odbezbieczasz kciukiem, ale palec na spuscie dopiero jak chcesz strzelac
<KiFka> qermit, sprawdzalam czy nie usuneli mnie z listy
<BlessJah> qermit: takiego ze jak kladziesz na klawiaturze, to siega od A do Z?
<KiFka> przez obrone ... wcielo mnie nieco
<qermit> BlessJah: i tak jest wiekszy niz KiFki
<firemark> czyzby tylko ja tutaj nie miał opa?
<KiFka> firemark, ty tak czy siak .... jestesmy na nie ;)
<BlessJah> qermit: mysle ze KiFka ci nie zazdrosci
<BlessJah> firemark: hm... w sumie chyba tylko ty i jacek zostaliscie tu bez opa
<KiFka> BlessJah, moglbys przestac se mna pyszcza wycierac?
<BlessJah> firemark: tylko mielismy sie nie chwalic
<BlessJah> KiFka: qermitowi odpowiadam
<qermit> ja mam czasem taką ochotę +q dać
<qermit> na zachętę
<KiFka> to dawaj
<KiFka> czasem lepsze to to niz ban
<qermit> chyba że teraz nie da się dać +q
<KiFka> powinno
<qermit> BlessJah: a przetestuję
<BlessJah> jak przesadzam, to czujcie sie upowaznieni do kopania bez ostrzezenia
<qermit> BlessJah: za godzine ci zdejme
<qermit> a moze za 15 minut
<Quintasan> Teraz będzie się każdy lansował kto to nie ma opa
<blessjah_> dziala?
<blessjah_> nah
<KiFka> ej ale 1:1 byloby ladnie nie?
<blessjah_> qermit: nieskuteczne
<blessjah_> qermit: ale nie zdejmuj
<Quintasan> 2:1 lepsze
<blessjah_> wbilem tylko powiedziec, ze spadam, milego ogladania meczu
<Wilku> Quintasan: zmień dilera
<Quintasan> Chciałbym
<KiFka> no pieknie by bylo
<qermit> kurcze jak bym chciałżeby było skutecznie to bym zrobił skutecznie
<KiFka> bender :D
<KiFka> hahhaha
<Wizard> BENDER!
<KiFka> jacys fani Futuramy oprocz mnie?
<qermit> bender?
 * Wizard !
<Wizard> go Bender! go Bender!
<Wizard> bite my shiny, metal ass ;P
<Ashiren24> no ostatni odcinek byl zajebiaszczy
<KiFka> qermit, nie znasz futuramy?
<qermit> nie
<qermit> tzn moze znam ale nie pamietam
<KiFka> qermit, http://www.comedycentral.com/shows/futurama/index.jhtml
<qermit> KiFka: wole chyba jednak Piseka Leszka albo Kapitan Bombę
<qermit> oo głowacki ma czerwoną kartkę?
<KiFka> no
<qermit> pewnie i tak inaczej sie nazywa
<Quintasan> o Diablo 3
<KiFka> qermit, no nazwy nic mi nie mowia
<KiFka> 4min do konca
<KiFka> chyba bedzie 1:1
<qermit> albo 1:2
<Trojanin> 1:2, w doliczonym strzelą :p
<KiFka> ale ta reklama biedronki
<KiFka> ehhh
<KiFka> :P
<KiFka> 2:1
<KiFka> sie rozplacze
<Wilku> Juhu!!!
<Wizard> lol
<bastetmilo> wygralismy?
<Wilku> Tak!!!!
<KiFka> chyba
<bastetmilo> Tak?
<bastetmilo> serio?
<KiFka> jeszcze nie bylo gwizdu
<bastetmilo> nic nie slysze?
<KiFka> koncowego
<Wilku> No :D
<KiFka> gwizdka
<KiFka> ile przedluzaja?
<qermit> nie ma co sie cieszyc
<qermit> niemcy sa pewnie 2 albo 3 skladem
<KiFka> 2:2
<Wizard> rotfl
<Ashiren24> meow
<KiFka> qermit, nie sa....
<qermit> czwartym?
<Wizard> ósmym
<KiFka> normalnym
<qrq> Jaki zonk
 * Trojanin zgadł w połowie :p
<Wizard> ja tam się nie znam, ale nie był taki zły mecz
<Wizard> Niemcy trochę słabo grali
<qrq> Polska ma zawsze pecha :D
<qermit> KiFka: a gdzie kloze i podolsku?
<qermit> podolsky?
<Wizard> qermit, obaj grali
<Trojanin> wywaleni
<KiFka> grali w pierwszej polowie
<bastetmilo> remis?
<KiFka> wymienil ich
<qrq> Yep
<KiFka> bastetmilo, no 2:2
<Admc`> HAHAHAHA :D
<KiFka> ale ok jest
<qrq> W ostatniej minucie
<Trojanin> *ostatnich sekundach
<Admc`> normalnie tak się uśmialem jak nam wyrównali
<KiFka> byla szansa ale bywa
<KiFka> mirus komentuje
<Wizard> Admc`, ja się nie uśmiałem
<Wizard> bo wiedziałem, żę tak będzie
<termi> po pierwsze to niemcy nie grali w podstawowym skladzie
<KiFka> termi, grali.
<qermit> termi: o/
<KiFka> jedynym problemem byl jakis tam system czworkowy ktory oni testowali
<Aleksander> Witajcie
<Aleksander> Krótkie pytanie: da się odszyfrować partycję home zaszyfrowaną przy instalacji?
<Ashiren24> jak podasz haslo
<qermit> da
<Aleksander> a powiecie mi, pod czym mogę tego szukać?
<termi> Kifka bez ozila i hummelsa i neuera to nie jest podstawowy sklad
<termi> i szchwanistangera czy jak mu tam
<KiFka> a wiesz ze oni moze juz w ogole nie bede grac
<qermit> Aleksander: pamietasz hasło?
<Aleksander> qermit, swoje hasło czy passphrase?
<KiFka> ale co ja bede
<qermit> passphrase
<KiFka> ja sie nie znam
<KiFka> tylko slucham co mowia
<Aleksander> nie, ale wiem, gdzie szukać
<termi> Kifka poppieram nie znasz sie :)
<Aleksander> tylko co mam zrobić mając je?
<qermit> Aleksander: to znajdz i potem przyjdz
<KiFka> termi, problemem jest to ze ja mam dostep do wiadomosci bezposrednio...
<Aleksander> qermit, znalazłem
<termi> ta ta ta :)
<qermit> to teraz wróć
<Aleksander> qermit, gdzie wrócić?
<qermit> tutaj
<Aleksander> no to jestem >.<
<qermit> używałeś dm-czegostam?
<Aleksander> qermit, zaznaczyłem "zaszyfruj home" przy instalacji i nie wiem, czego to użyło
<Aleksander> gdybym sam szyfrował, nie miałbym problemu
<qermit> jakie ubuntu?
<jacekowski> luks
<Aleksander> qermit, najnowsze 11.04
<jacekowski> Aleksander: lepiej nie dotykaj
<Aleksander> jacekowski, czyli skopiować dane i sformatować?
<qermit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto3
<jacekowski> Aleksander: ta
<qermit> Aleksander: pomin wszelkie mkfsy zwiazane z partycją szyfrowaną
<qermit> właściwie to zacznij od setup the device mapper a potem cp -ar
<qermit> czy jakośtak
<Aleksander> wiadomo, kiedy będzie publiczna beta 11.10?
<Aleksander> dobranoc
<michal1> czesc
<michal1> potrzebuje pomocy, mam problem z zamontowaniem dysku 1t z ntfs
<qermit> a jaki masz problem dokladnie?
<michal1> podczas montowania kod beled 'error code 2'
<qermit> a uzywasz ntfs3g czy ntfs z jądra?
<michal1> ntfs
<michal1> zawsze to z automatu robilem
<michal1> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 2:
<qermit> `g ntfs mount exit code 2
<Przekliniak> qermit: [SOLVED] fail to check or mount ntfs partition in ubuntu - Ubuntu ...: <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1606427>
<qermit> michal1: odpal windowsa i zrobi sie checkdisk albo ściągnih hiren boot cd  jezeli nie masz windowsa
<michal1> dzieki to na dluzsza robote sie zbiera - a myslalem ze bedzie prosciej dzinks
<qermit> co tak ostatnio tym locobotem tak miota jak szatan
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-07
<m477> witam
<LukaszST> czesc
<lisu> powitać
<lisu> ma kto nagryware blue-ray i odpalał ją pod debianem/ubuntu?
<qermit> lisu: nikt
<qermit> po co komu blueray
<lisu> qermit: a chociazby na kopie zapasowe
<qermit> kup sobie drugi dysk
<qermit> jacekowski: ile może kosztować agregat prądotwórczy?
<qermit> taki w kontenerze?
<matti> qermit: przygorowania do armagedonu w trakcie?
<qermit> powiedzmy
<qermit> zastanawiam sie nad kosztami zrobienia serwerowni
<shpaq> mornin'
<jacekowski> qermit: zalezy od mocy
<jacekowski> qermit: i tego co chcesz dodatkowo
<qermit> taki żeby 100 komputerów podtrzymać
<jacekowski> qermit: czy 11kV generacja czy 230V
<jacekowski> czy tam 400V
<qermit> 230V
<jacekowski> 100kW czyli
<jacekowski> zapytam
<jacekowski> bo nie pamietam cennika juz
<jacekowski> powiem ci za godzine
<jacekowski> jak bede w pracy
<qermit> spoko
<qermit> nie spieszy sie
<jacekowski> qermit: a klima i te sprawy?
<jacekowski> qermit: i czy to sie ma synchronizowac
<jacekowski> qermit: czy upsy sie zajma przelaczaniem
<jacekowski> bo w sumie z klima i reszta to 100kW moze byc malo
<slawekebi> whois slawekebi
<jacekowski> qermit: 250kVa £23k za otwarty na samej ramie
<jacekowski> qermit: £26k za to samo w kontenerze
<jacekowski> 250kVA*
<m477> volto ampery, czyli poprostu waty?
<jacekowski> m477: nie
<jacekowski> m477: volto ampery * wspolczynnik mocy = waty
<jacekowski> m477: ale wspolczynnik mocy moze byc od 0 do 1
<jacekowski> m477: i zalezy tylko od urzadzenia
<BlessJah> wspolczynnik mocy?
<BlessJah> chodzi o sparwnosc?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> o przesuniecie w fazie pomiedzy pradem a napieciem
<BlessJah> cos w rodzaju sprawnosci
<BlessJah> aaa
<jacekowski> nie
<BlessJah> lapie
<jacekowski> podlaczasz kondensator do kontaktu
<jacekowski> prad plynie
<jacekowski> duzo
<jacekowski> ale mocy nie pobiera
<BlessJah> zawada pojemnosciowa
<jacekowski> dlatego masz 0W i xVA i xVAr
<jacekowski> x>0
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie
<BlessJah> pod warunkiem ze przebicia nie bedzie
<jacekowski> jest to czesciowo powiazane z impedancja
<jacekowski> ale to nie jest az tak proste
<BlessJah> ie ma upgrejdu mutta? zaczal ostatnio segfaultami rzucac, nie wiem czemu
<Azraelus> hi
<Wizard> cześć wszystkim
<julek> czesc Wizard
<Wizard> cześć julek
<Wizard> :/
<julek> fajna tapeta: http://nik.bot.nu/o646409.png :)
<julek> szkoda, ze nie lubie beatlesow;)
<Wizard> znajdź sobie taką z katem
<Wizard> in nomine del nostri Satanus Luciferi excelsis!
<Wizard> chyba zostanę szatanistą
<julek> heh...
<julek> moj kolega wynajmowal kiedys kawalerke od jednej staruchy
<Wizard> i była szatanistką?
<julek> baba miala w zwyczaju czasem tam wpadac... i jak sie pozniej okazalo wpadac bez wiedzy lokatora...
<Wizard> :D
<julek> no i pewnego dnia kazala mu sie wyniesc, "won ty szatanisto jeden!"
<Wizard> nie to, że to jest przestępstwo
<julek> kolega mial czaszke w domu
<Wizard> prawdziwą? :D
<julek> ta
<julek> anatomii sie uczyl
<julek> a baba byla widocznie z tych "moherowych"...
<julek> btw, ja mam w domu nie tylko czaszke;)
<julek> nawet cale komplety gnatow;)
<julek> leza na strychu, nawet nie wiem ile, kilka...
<julek> u mojej matki w pracy kiedys kasowali z inwentarza...:) no i moja matka jakies pooddawala, jakies jeszcze leza
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> wolałbym, żeby z mojej czaszki żaden julek sobie nie robił popiołki
<julek> heh...
<Wizard> a z resztą, co mnie to będzie wtedy obchodziło?
<julek> wlasnie;)
<Wizard> w sumie nareszcie się do czegoś komuś przydam
<Wizard> ;P
<julek> no... i to w dodatku bez wysilku i zaangazowania;)
<m477> jacekowski: dzieki za info
<suitch> czesc Wizard
<m477> czemu, time firefox wyswietla mi cputime do uruchomienia sie a nie do zakonczenia procesu?
<pawelwiejkut> Hahahhahah!
<pawelwiejkut> łą
<pawelwiejkut> ;D
<pawelwiejkut> nick
<wiejkucik> ;D
<namruf> entuzjazm ;)
<Wizard> m477, bo może firefox to skrypt?
<m477> a nie przegladarka
<wiejkucik> wiedziałem,że tu będziesz :D
<wiejkucik> Więc szybko cygwin,logowanie na ssh i też jestem :D
 * wiejkucik Śpiewa,tańczy i je pomarańcze
 * julek slucha swojej nowej starej plyty
<Wizard> wiejkucik, nudzi wam się na lekcjach?
<Wizard> lepiej się uczcie
<julek> wlasnie mi listonosz przed chwila przyniosl nowa plyte;)
<Wizard> wiórową?
<julek> nie, pcv;)
<julek> musze to opic;)
<julek> zaraz skocze po piwko;)
<Wizard> już cię rodzina z domu wygania, już cię fryzjer z nożycami gania.. ;P
<julek> heh...
<Wizard> ten się w USC bawi ;)
<Wizard> aje
<Ashiren24> nyan
<qermit> jacekowski: dzieki za info
<Wizard> Ashiren24, a w domu wszyscy zdrowi?
<Ashiren24> Wizard: nie wiem jeszcze z pokoju nie wychodzilem
<keNzi> Programista Python/Django poszukiwany
<keNzi> Zna ktoś takiego? :)
<jacekowski> keNzi: zacznij uzywac PHP
<jacekowski> keNzi: bedzie wiecej programistow
<keNzi> Powoli się do tego zbieram
<keNzi> Ale mam projekty w django stare ;f
<Ashiren24> moze ror
<keNzi> Podobna sytuacja będzie co z django
<keNzi> mało specjalistów
<Ashiren24> brainfuck for webs :?
<LukaszST> czesc
<Wizard> Ashiren24, 8080asmWebFramework
<ksx4system> jest w Polsce jakiś mirror kernel.org?
<ksx4system> niestety sama strona (jak i archiwa łatek/źródeł kernela) leży :-(
 * |B|enedyktXVI mysli ze to dzielo szatana
<arek77> czyżby znowu włam
<ksx4system> arek77: włam był, teraz mieli zrobić reinstalkę na wszystkich maszynach... domyślam się, że to robią
<arek77> a to tego nie wiedziałem
<ksx4system> problem w tym, że chyba nie mają outsource'owanego DNS bo mirrory podane na stronie (dzięki Google cache mogłem przeczytać) są nieosiągalne :(
<ksx4system> sęk w tym, że nawet nie wiem czego dokładnie szukam (2.6.25.cośtam ale nie wiem jaki jest najwyższy numerek dla cośtam)
<ksx4system> got it ftp://ftp.task.gda.pl/pub/linux/kernel/
<BlessJah> firefox 6.0.2???
<BlessJah> to oni nie wydają major zamiast minor?
<ksx4system> BlessJah: stara wersja ;) 8.x mam u siebie
<BlessJah> ksx4system: jaki status ma 8?
<BlessJah> ksx4system: bo widze w AUR nightly 8 i 9, obydwa alpha
<BlessJah> a nie chce mi sie wierzyc, ze rownolegle dwie alfy testuja
<en0x> 9 to alpha
<en0x> 8 to beta chyba?
<BlessJah> en0x: w AUR jeszcze beta 4 siedzi, nikomu sie widac nie chce skasowac
<en0x> heh
<TheNumb> Jak myślicie, Fedora będzie lepsza na serwer niż debian? <:
<TheNumb> Może inaczej, jak długo jest wspierana fedora 15?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: gorsza
<TheNumb> No i kolejne pytanko... Systemy x86_64 wpierdzielają więcej pamięci? (nie mam doświadczenia)
<lisu> TheNumb: nieprawda.
<jacekowski> TheNumb: wpierdalaja wiecej
<jacekowski> ale nieznacznie
<TheNumb> lisu: dla mnie megabajty robią różnicę (vps)
<TheNumb> Tak się zastanawiam czy nie przeinstalować na x86
<BlessJah> ile mega ramu masz?
<lisu> jak nie masz 4GB RAM, to nie ma sensu _64 stosować.
<TheNumb> lisu: na początek był tylko template do x86_64 ;]
<TheNumb> Nie miałem innego wyboru...
<jacekowski> lisu: ma sens
<jacekowski> lisu: dla wielu aplikacji
<lisu> warum?
<jacekowski> lisu: mysql jak masz wlaczone zeby sobie mmapowal pliki i jestes na 64bitach
<jacekowski> lisu: to dostajesz 10-20% wydajnosci wiecej
<TheNumb> Ja tam mam tylko nginx, php, mysql bez innodb
<Ashiren24> :O
<lisu> jacekowski: z kolei oracle chyba kwasi się na 64 bitach
<BlessJah> lisu: PAE
<TheNumb> BlessJah: pae ssie
<lisu> źle napisałem
<BlessJah> TheNumb: nigdy nie stosowalem, wiem jedynie ze ma mozliwosc
<lisu> nie kwasi, tylko z tego co wiem pojawiają się błędy i nie chodzi stabilnie
<lisu> w ogole chyba oracl nie wspiera 64, ale to tylko ze slyszenia wiem
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jabbu?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: restartuje
<BlessJah> ok
<jacekowski> bo mysqla restartowalem
<BlessJah> mrugałeś intensywnie ostatnio
<jacekowski> bo 1024 limit na otwarte pliki mu nie wystarczal
<BlessJah> jacekowski: w miare szybko i logicznie szyfrowany backup, z mozliwoscia przejrzenia i pobrania pojedynczych plikow - duplicity?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: chce swobodnie przegladac z domu jak nieszyfrowane (przynajmniej liste plikow z rozmiarami etc), ale miec to zaszyfrowane
<qrq> Witam
<TheNumb> <:
<m477> czemu jak otwieram nowe okno konsoli to mi sie spawnuje w randomowym miejscu, da sie to jakos ustawic stricte?
<BlessJah> wm?
<m477> huh?
<BlessJah> window manager
<Ashiren24> windows media
<Enlik> bo napisałeś to za mało po angielsku
<m477> BlessJah: jezeli chodzi o system ->pref.-> okna, to nie ma tam
<BlessJah> Enlik: kto, ja?
<BlessJah> spieprzyłem
<BlessJah> grr
<Enlik> BlessJah: on
<BlessJah> Enlik: wrzucilem w google translate, i mi przetlumaczylo do konca na angielski
<BlessJah> pamietaj, my jestesmy dla nich, nie oni dla nas
<Enlik> BlessJah: co wrzuciłeś, to z randomowym stricte spawnowaniem?
<BlessJah> Enlik: kombinuje jak by cos poprawic bez przepisywania od nowa
<julek> ctrl+alt+F1 uruchamia zawsze w tym samym miejscu
<BlessJah> sam zgadnij
<BlessJah> julek++
<Enlik> aż zgłupiałem i sprawdziłem, co to robi, chociaż używam często
<julek> heh...
<BlessJah> jedna bardzo spieprzyłem sprawę
<office>  /msg nickserv identify it2LiA
<BlessJah> office: po tobie
<BlessJah> chyba że chciałeś nasz refleks
<BlessJah> office: /msg nickserv help setpass
<julek> heh...
<BlessJah> on się zorientował???
<BlessJah> office: mówię do ciebie
<BlessJah> office: musimy wiedzieć, jaki masz alternatywny nick zarejestrowany
<BlessJah> bo office_ nie działa... :D
<Enlik> julek: powtarzaszsja
<macer1> cześć
<grappas> siema
<m477> ;]
<Quintasan> kklimonda: ping
<macer1> przekliniaka pinguj :P
<Quintasan> Po co?
<Quintasan> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<macer1> Tzn zastanawiam się po co pingujesz kklimonda
<Quintasan> A, mam sprawę :P
<macer1> do kklimonda, i dlatego go pingujesz :P?
<macer1> bo nie mogę zrozumieć po co go pingujesz...
<macer1> hmm
<Wizard> macer1, co w tym dziwnego?
<Wizard> dobry wieczór, btw :)
 * Wizard napiłby się piwa
<Wizard> ale nie ma :(
 * macer1 wysyła Wizard wirtualne piwo
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> nie pomagasz
<BlessJah> Wizard: ble, ciepłe
<BlessJah> wezmę następne
<m477> sklepy sa czynne
<macer1> Wizard: a nic nic, tylko się zastanawiałem po co go pinguje. Doszedłem jednak do pewnych wniosków, pewnie po to żeby sprawdzić czy tu jest :P
<BlessJah> z lodówki, to odłożę żeby się schłodziło
<Wizard> macer1, jak przyjdzie, to odpisze pong
<Wizard> proste
<Wizard> jak inaczej chciałbyś się z idlującym złapać?
<macer1> aaa. genialne w swojej prostocie.
<macer1> :)
<Wizard> umi ktoś manipulować xinputem?
<Wizard> touchscreen mi klika zawsze w lewym górnym rogu, bo przy ruszaniu dziwne rzeczy się dzieją
<Wizard> aktualizuje nie te współrzędne co potrzeba
<Wizard> zastanawiam się, czy da się to jakoś zamienić
<Wizard> o_O
<macer1-zlyklon> nosz 'gupi' xchat
<macer1-zlyklon> ruter mi się rozłącza co pół godziny :/ co za badziew
<macer1-zlyklon> jeszcze nie wykryło że mnie odłączyło.
<macer1-zlyklon> i nick jest zajęty
<kklimonda> Quintasan: słucham cię
<Quintasan> kklimonda: Na UDS się wybierasz?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: nie, nie mam czasu w ogóle
<macer1> gdzie się USD odbywa w tym roku?
<macer1> *UDS
<kklimonda> Orlando, FL
<Wizard> FL?
<Wizard> co to za kraj?
<macer1> floryda
<bdfhjk> Floryda
<bdfhjk> dokładnie
<bdfhjk> kklimonda: proszę odezwij się :-)
<macer1> to jest chociaż w europie?
<Wizard> macer1, ghost
<bdfhjk> w USA
<Wizard> macer1, co jest w Europie?
<Wizard> Floryda? :D
<macer1> yhy LD
<Wizard> rotfl
<macer1> *:D
<macer1> to było pytanie
<macer1> leniwy jestem
<macer1> dobra, już widzę
<macer1> stany zjednoczone
<macer1> "<Wizard> macer1, ghost" - duch? gdzie?
<Wizard> w nickservie
<macer1> użyłem
<macer1> ;)
<bdfhjk> ktoś z Polski jedzie na UDS?
<macer1> Wizard:mam ustawione że jak macer1 jest zajęte, to bierze macer1-zlyklon żeby było widać że trzeba ghosta użyć :D A nie wyświetliło macer1 has been ghosted?
<BlessJah> macer1: ja nic nie widzialem, ale jak mozna nie wiedziec gdzie jest floryda?
<macer1> leniwy jestem, przyznaję :D
<BlessJah> lenistwo lenistwem
<BlessJah> ale sa pewne granice
<macer1> tam oj tam oj
<macer1> ubuntu 11.10 jest strasznie niestabilne. nie wyrobią się z czasem
<macer1> z łateniem bugów
<macer1> ja restart, bo na ubuntu 11.10 kursor się zamroził a poza tym kernel się sypie
<Wizard> BlessJah, a wiesz gdzie jest Fryzja?
<bastetmilo> Z Fryzji pochodzą konie fryzyjskie...
<m477> kazde ubuntu jest niestabilne :)
<macer1> coraz lepiej działa ten oneiric
<macer1> zbliża się do windows 95, i jego 95 błędów na minute
<macer1> update spowodował wywalanie się kernel oopsem przy starcie
<macer1> i ciągle się wywalają 3 programy, więc jak zamknę okienko że program się wywalił to znowu się wywala, i tak w kółko
<macer1> w sumie program do raportowania bugów też się wywalił
<macer1> *4
<Quintasan> macer1: Polecam używanie stabilnego wydania jak Ci to przeszkadza
<macer1> Wiem wiem :D
<macer1> ale no risk no fun
<macer1> Muszę iść, prawdopodobnie wpadnę jutro :P
<macer1> żegnam wszystkich ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-08
<lisu> powitać
<lisu> nie ma to jak kawa z rana
<qermit> nie ma
<shpaq> mornin'
<tar-gz> o/
<Wizard> cześć
<tar-gz> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> o, tar-gz
<Wizard> dawno cię nie widziałem
<tar-gz> bo od 2tygodni morduje się z tym głupim komputerem.
<qermit> tar-gz: kup nowy
<tar-gz> daj pieniądza
<Wizard> heh
<qermit> tar-gz: sprzedaj sie
<tar-gz> albo pracę daj to sbie zarobie
<tar-gz> qermit: nie, nie ja sie nie sprzedaje ;]
<Wizard> e tam, fajnie jest
<tar-gz> jak się sprzedajasz, to fajnie? o.O
<Wizard> tar-gz, no
<Wizard> stać mnie na wódzię
<suitch> nie lepiej sie bogato ozenic
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> i bzykać potwora? nie dzięki
<suitch> to z ladna
<jacekowski> qermit: to budujesz serwerownie?
<qermit> jacekowski: moze bede budował
<qermit> ale raczej pod dedykowane zastosowania
<Lakii> suitch: bogato i z ladna to jak 6 w lotto ;P
<Wizard> ta, bogata, ładna, inteligentna: wybierz jedno :D
<Lakii> medycyna plastyczna cuda czyni ;p
<grek> czesc
<grek> flashplugin-installer zależy od nspluginwrapper (>= 0.9.91.4-2ubuntu1); jednakże:
<grek>   Pakiet nspluginwrapper nie jest jeszcze skonfigurowany.
<grek> co poczac
<grek> ubuntu 11.04
<Wizard> dpkg-reconfigure nspluginwrapper
<Wizard> a potem DuckDuckGo.com i szukamy podstawy apt
<Wizard> grek, przede wszystkim - nie panikuj!
<Wizard> zachowaj spokój, opuść pomieszczenie, powiadom straż pożarną
<Wizard> upewnij się, że wszyscy użytkownicy znajdują się w bezpiecznej odległości od komputera
<jacekowski> qermit: bo wiesz ze chlodzenie potrzebujesz w zapasie
<jacekowski> qermit: i to sporym zapasie zeby takie 50C w cieniu dalo rade
<Wizard> hmm, kojarzy ktoś jak to jest ze wsparciem (poprawkami) w różnych wersjach firefoksa?
<Wizard> zarzucają od razu?
<qermit> jacekowski: zanim zaczne budowe to troche czasu minie
<grek> ok dziala
<grek> flash
<Wizard> grek, co zrobiłeś?
<grek> oinstalowalem google talk plugin
<grek> znalalzme ze on moze robi problem i zeczywiscie po odistalowaniu od razu sam flash sie doinstalowal
<grek> choc dziwne bo wczesniej mialem i to i to i dzialalo
<grek> ogolnie cos dziwnego sie dzieje z tym flahem
<grek> na innym kompie nie instaluje mi sie sam
<grek> jest zainstalowany ale anie w ff aniw chrome nie dziala
<grek> zawsze dzialalo to bez problemu nawet wersj x64 dzialala
<LukaszST> cześć
<grek> a wie ktos moze co odpowiada w kde za poświate za oknem
<grek> takie glow czy cos mam niebieski cien
<grek> podejzewam ze to mi tak grafe ciagnie
<grek> bo wetylator caly czas na max obrotach a nie chce wylaczac wsyzstkich efektow
<grek> to jest raczej od dekoracji okien czy efektow pulpitu
<grek> mam menagera okien kwin z efektami jak compiz (te przelaczniki aplikacji, szescian pulpitu itd)
<grek> ok w dekoracjach jednak nie efektach znalazlem i wylaczylem
<Wizard> grek, i jest lepiej?
<grek> tak
<grek> duzo
<grek> zszedl na nizsze obroty
<grek> compiz dziala wydajniej ale cos mi sie krzxaczy
<grek> przezroczyste gradienty nakladane w locie musza kosztowac grafike do przeliczenia - szybkosc duzo lepsza
<grek> ale ogolnie te copmpaq laptopy sie dosc mocno grzeja
<grek> i na win i na lin
<Wizard> nie miałem do czynienia
<Wizard> może na szczęście
<Wizard> cześć lisu
<lisu> re
<suitch> hmm
<abbus> hi
<abbus> ja z glupim pytaniem :)
<abbus> albo w sumie nie bo odpowiedz jest oczywista :D
<BlessJah> nie ma glupich pytan
<abbus> no dobra
<lisu> działa wam allegro?
<dzezz> niet
<lisu> x] coś znowu poknocili
<lisu> thx za sprawdzenie, bo myslalem ze cos u mnie z dnsem
<dzezz> no problem
<abbus> pol godziny temu jescze chodzilo
<abbus> hmm chcialem odpalic shella na swoim serwerze,
<abbus> nie znam sie na tym do konca ale kombinuje
<abbus> poprzerzucalem pliki z serwera znajomego
<abbus> znaczy caly swoj katalog profilowy
<abbus> cos jeszcze powinienem miec? bo niby wszystko pieknie ladnie ale jak podaje haslo to cos nie dziala
<BlessJah> konto shellowe powinienes miec
<BlessJah> to po pierwsze
<BlessJah> pliki sa niewazne
<abbus> aha
<abbus> myslalem ze na kazdym serwie mozna shella odpalic :)
<Wizard> co masz na myśli pod pojęciem shell?
<abbus> konto shell
<abbus> z ktorego moge laczyc sie z irc postawic sesje etc
<Azraelus> shell Powłoka systemowa ?
<abbus> tak
<Wizard> w sensie komputer ze zdalnym dostępem?
<abbus> tak
<Wizard> z każdego linuksa można zrobić coś takiego
<Wizard> musisz tylko serwer ssh zainstalować
<abbus> tyle to wiem
<Wizard> i możesz się już na niego logować zdalnie
<abbus> czekaj czekaj
<BlessJah> Wizard: o ile zalozyl konto
<BlessJah> Wizard: bez /bin/false
<abbus> mam przestrzen dyskowa w hostingu 1&1 czy na tym cos mozna wykombinowac?
<BlessJah> na 90% nie
<abbus> aha
<Wizard> abbus, spytaj dostawcy
<Wizard> czy oferuje wjazd po ssh
<abbus> pewnie oferuje tylko trzeba placic :P
<abbus> a ja mam konto promocyjne na dwa lata za free
<abbus> jak wchodzili na rynek
<Wizard> najlepiej to popytaj na kanale, wiele osób ma swoje serwerki jakieś gdzieś
<Wizard> może ktoś się zlituje
<Wizard> ;)
<abbus> nie nie nie chodzi o to czy sie zlituje czy nie
<abbus> mam u kumpla wiec luz ale zastanawiam sie czy na moim serwerze daloby rade
<BlessJah> Wizard: ooo, Wizard! słyszałem że ostatnio shellownie zakładasz?
<Wizard> nie zakładam
<Wizard> mam konto na uczelni
<Wizard> o wątpliwej przyszłości, ale jest ;)
<BlessJah> konto czy uczelnia?
<abbus> hehe
<Wizard> konto
<Wizard> w akademiku
<Azraelus> na debian-pl wejdz husar sie spytaj jak jest
<Wizard> no, widzisz, abbus
<Wizard> konto shellowe to dziś za piwo można mieć ;)
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie mów o tym jackowi, ok?
<Azraelus> oooooooooo
<BlessJah> :]
<Wizard> BlessJah, on sprzedaje?
<abbus> ok dzieki :)
<BlessJah> no wlasnie nie
<BlessJah> i niech tak zostanie
<Lakii> ;]
<jacekowski> BlessJah: piwo co miesiac albo userdel
<BlessJah> dupa
<BlessJah> Wizard: mówiłem?
<Wizard> pewnie ma hilight na jacek
<BlessJah> tia
<jacekowski> na wszystko mam
<Wizard> dupa
<BlessJah> to samo chciałem powiedzieć
<Azraelus> a da sie odpalic server na onet na koncie shell
<Wizard> że co?
<BlessJah> Wizard: odpalić server na onet na koncie shell
<Wizard> i wszystko jasne
<Wizard> ;)
<Azraelus> tunel zeby sie łaczyc z czatem przez irssi
<BlessJah> cieszę się
<Wizard> Azraelus, ta, podobno onet umi irc
<Wizard> znc se postaw
<BlessJah> Wizard: niedawno był tutaj ktos, kto z polskimi znakami w nazwie kanału nie mogl spod irssi wejsc
<BlessJah> Wizard: na zalaczonym screenie byl fail z #gorące-laski na czacie onetu
<Wizard> a, pamiętam
<Wizard> ale nie przyglądałem się zrzutom
<Wizard> hehe
<Wizard> na takim kanale to sam pryszczate grubasy siedzą
<Azraelus> onet czat to siec irc tylko zmodyfikowana
<Wizard> tak jak tu, niby #ubuntu-pl, a kto tu ma ubuntu? :P
<BlessJah> Wizard: skąd wiesz że pryszczate?
<BlessJah> cofam, nie chce wiedzieć
<Wizard> nastolatki zazwyczaj są pryszczate
<BlessJah> Azraelus: a nktalk to jabber tylko ze nei ma mozliwosci polaczenia z normalnego klienta
<BlessJah> hm... chwila
<BlessJah> nktalk ma klienta w JS mam racje?
<Wizard> hmm, swoją drogą, jak na kanał -pl, to ten jest całkiem nieźle zaludniony
<Wizard> #fedora-pl ma kilku idlujących, wiekszość nie wie co to fedora
<Wizard> #debian-pl to pustelnia
<Wizard> a na #centos-pl siedzę sam ;D
<abbus> :)
<Azraelus> ja siedzę na ubuntu
<abbus> ja tez czasami jak mi sie winda znudzi :P
<Azraelus> no i debian
<abbus> ale ostatnio nie chce mi sie nawet w domu kompa wlaczac a w pracy z przymysu mam xp
<Azraelus> windy nie używam
<Azraelus> kto się zna na scryptach w perl
<Azraelus> ?
<BlessJah> Azraelus: musisz je odszyfrowac AESem
<Azraelus> chodzi mi oto czy ktoś pisze w perl
<BlessJah> pisze tak, ale niekoniecznie czyta
 * BlessJah gonna hate
<Enlik> Azraelus: co nieco, a co?
<Azraelus> use Irssi;
<Azraelus> use strict;
<Azraelus> use LWP::UserAgent;
<Azraelus> use locale;
<Azraelus> sub msg_public {
<Azraelus> 	my ($server, $msg, $nick, $address, $channel) = @_;
<Azraelus> 	$msg =~ s/\x03\d?\d?(,\d?\d?)?|\x02|\x1f|\x16|\x06|\x07//g;
<Azraelus> 		if ($msg =~ /^!find (\w+)/i) {
<Azraelus> 		my $oktet = $1;
<Azraelus> 		if (length($oktet) < 3) {
<Azraelus> 		$server->command("MSG $channel $nick wpisz więcej znaków");
<Enlik> wklej.org
<Azraelus> 		return;
<Azraelus> 		}
<Azraelus> 	my $ua = new LWP::UserAgent;
<Azraelus> 	my $response
<Azraelus> 	= $ua->post('http://czat.onet.pl/szukaj.html'),
<Azraelus> 	{ search => $oktet,
<Azraelus> 	});
<Azraelus> 	if ($response->is_success) {
<Azraelus> 	my $content = $response->content;
<Enlik> warto było spytać :>
<Azraelus> 		if ($content =~ /Znaleziono <strong>0<\/strong> osób<\/span><\/div>/) {
<Azraelus> 		$server->command("MSG $channel $nick nie znaleziono żadnej osoby");
<abbus> zaraz poleci za flood :D
<Azraelus> 		return;
<Azraelus> 		}
<Azraelus> 		if ($content =~ /Znaleziono <strong>(\d+)<\/strong> osób<\/span><\/div>/) {
<Azraelus> 		$server->command("MSG $channel $nick znaleziono $1 osób");
<Azraelus> 		}
<Azraelus> 		if ($content =~ /Znaleziono <strong>(\d+)<\/strong> osoby<\/span><\/div>/) {
<Azraelus> 		$server->command("MSG $channel $nick znaleziono $1 osoby");
<Enlik> licz ktoś linie
<Azraelus> 		}
<Azraelus> 		if ($content =~ /Znaleziono <strong>(\d+)<\/strong> osobę<\/span><\/div>/) {
<Azraelus> 		$server->command("MSG $channel $nick znaleziono $1 osobę");
<Azraelus> 		}
<Azraelus> 		$content =~ s/\n//g;
<Azraelus> 		$content =~ s/%//g;
<Azraelus> 		$content =~ s/<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC(.*)osób//;
<Azraelus> 		$content =~ s/<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC(.*)<\/strong> osoby//;
<Azraelus> 		$content =~ s/<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC(.*)<\/strong> osobę//;
<Azraelus> 		$content =~ s/<\/span><\/div><strong>//g;
<Azraelus> 		$content =~ s/<\/strong><br\/><span style="">/\n/g;
<Azraelus> 		$content =~ s/<a href="(\w+),chat.html" class="room">//g;
<Azraelus> # po liscie pokoi
<Azraelus> 		$content =~ s/<\/span><br\/><br\/><strong>/&/g;
<Azraelus> 		$content =~ s/<\/span><br\/><br\/><\/div><!--google_ad_section_end-->(.+)//;
<Azraelus> 		$content =~ s/<\/strong><br\/><br\/><br\/><\/div><!--google_ad_section_end-->(.+)/ - przebywa poza pokojami&/;
<grek> :)
<Azraelus> 		$content =~ s/<\/strong><br\/><br\/><br\/><strong>/\ - przebywa poza pokojami&/g;
<Azraelus> 		$content =~ s/<\/a>/,/g;
<Azraelus> 		$content =~ s/Jest/ - jest/g;
<Azraelus> 		if ($content =~ /<div>/) {
<Azraelus> 		$server->command("MSG $channel $nick wyst±pił nieznany bł±d, skontaktuj się z autorem skryptu");
<Azraelus> 		retur
<Azraelus> wali mi bład
<Azraelus> http://wklej.org/id/591329/
<abbus> lol
<abbus> a nie prosciej bylo dac najpierw link?> :D
<Enlik> byłoby smutniej
<abbus> :)
<h3li4r> Jaki blad?
<Enlik> Azraelus: dobra, to wiemy, że wali blad i że to skrypt irssi, ale jaki błąd? Po drugie, mam skrypt, co mi ten skrypt działa, w irssi, a komu innemu nie działal, więc to może nie być skryptu wina - ale jako się rzekło, jaki blad?
<Azraelus> to skrypt pod irssi działa na onet czat do szukania ludzi po masce
<Enlik> linia 9 i 12 już mnie niepokoją, ustawia coś a potem spr. czy pasuje…
<Enlik> a, sory
<Enlik> ślepym
<h3li4r> Azraelus: jaki blad?
<Azraelus> 11:29 -!- Irssi: Error in script cos:
<Azraelus> 11:29 syntax error at /home/piotr/.irssi/scripts/autorun/cos.pl line 25, near "})"
<Azraelus> 11:29 Can't use global $. in "my" at /home/piotr/.irssi/scripts/autorun/cos.pl line 71, near "my $."
<Azraelus> 11:29 syntax error at /home/piotr/.irssi/scripts/autorun/cos.pl line 71, near "$...."
<Azraelus> 11:29 syntax error at /home/piotr/.irssi/scripts/autorun/cos.pl line 77, near "}
<Azraelus> 11:29 }"
<Enlik> Azraelus: na kanał się nie wkleja.
<Azraelus> oki
<Azraelus> sorki
<h3li4r> Azraelus: co Ci otwiera zamykajacy nawias w 25 linii?
<Enlik> linia 23, nie powinno być `)'
<Azraelus> sprawdzałem tak i tez lipa wakli to samo
<Azraelus> = $ua->post('http://czat.onet.pl/szukaj.html',
<BlessJah> Wizard: ?
<BlessJah> Wizard: zmyłeś się?
<Enlik> tak
<Azraelus> tak miałem
<Enlik> linia 71 też z tyłka jakaś wyjęta, albo czegoś nie wiem (nie ma strict to co się dziwić)
<Enlik> dokłądnie identycznie taki sam błąd?
<Wizard> BlessJah, nie
<Azraelus> oki moze jutro spadam do pracy
<Enlik> jest strict nawet, o
<Azraelus> narka
<Enlik> całuski
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> BlessJah, czemu uciekłeś? :D
<Wizard> ja tam nie mam opa
<Wizard> a nudno samemu
<tar-gz> o/
<tar-gz> W jaki sposób najlepiej robić liveusb z pliku iso?
<BlessJah> masz tam cośtam w menu ubuntu od tego
<tar-gz> BlessJah: unetbootin? Nie widzi usb
<BlessJah> a powinien?
<BlessJah> Ja bym oczekiwał, że wygeneruje obraz .img który sobie dd przegrasz
<tar-gz> ;D
<tar-gz> Będziesz wszystko kopiowal?
<BlessJah> tak
<tar-gz> ;-)
<tar-gz> Oni tam tworzą jakąś tajemną magiczną miksturę, więc wole ubuntowych fachowców ;p
<BlessJah> my tam tworzymy sortowanie bąbelkowe i naśmiewamy się z cudzego kodu, nie umiejąc napisać własnego
<tar-gz> ;]
<tar-gz> to ładnie. Co nie zmienia faktu, że KDE widzi pendraka a unetbootin nie...
<abbus> tar-gz: probowales LinuxLive USB Creator?
<tar-gz> abbus: ta kiedyś- nie działało
<abbus> dawno to kiedys bylo?
<jacekowski> tak
<abbus> ok
<abbus> postaram sie zapamietac
<Wizard> lol
<julek> misja edukacyjna kanalu
<Tatunio> czołem
<Tatunio> siema lucas71
<Tatunio> jak zdrowie?
<lucas71> czy ktoś wie jak opóźnić start modułu dźwięku karty tv??
<lucas71> cześć wszystkim
<Tatunio> lucas71 google?
<lucas71> przeszukane
<Tatunio> no to pomyślmy
<lucas71> na #ubuntu cisza :(
<Tatunio> timeout próbowałeś?
<Tatunio> oni to się znają tam...
<lucas71> ale o co mi dokładnie chodzi:
<Tatunio> no żeby dźwięk był później
<Tatunio> jak wyświetlasz na tv
<Tatunio> to pewnie masz niezsynchronizowany dzwięk z obrazem filmu
<lucas71> przy starcie systemu słyszę straszny szum pochodzący z karty dźwiękowej karty TV
<lucas71> nie nie
<Tatunio> aaaa
<Tatunio> no to raczej odpalanie dźwięku później nic nie da
<Tatunio> to wina karty
<lucas71> start systemu - ekran logowania - szum jak diabli - wejście do systemu - dźwięk logowania - szum jak diabli - normalna praca
<lucas71> tak to mniej więcej wygląda
<Tatunio> no to jak opóźnisz uruchomienie karty to i tak będziesz miał szum
<lucas71> jak wyciągnąłem kartę TV to tego nie było...
<Tatunio> no nic dziwnego - nie był podłączony tv z głośnikami
<lucas71> nie nie, chodziło mi, żeby opóźnić start modułu dźwięku tego "ogólnego"
<Tatunio> chyba że to głośniki od komputera szumią
<lucas71> nie nie
<lucas71> na 100% karta
<Tatunio> no ja wiem o co ci chodzi
<lucas71> gdyby to nic nie dało, to ten szum w ogóle by nie ustawał...
<lucas71> więc może gdyby dźwięk/alsa/Pulse startowa później to może uniknąłbym tego szumu
<Tatunio> wiem
<phalcore> mhm
<phalcore> mhm
<Tatunio> możesz w configu jej nie włączać
<phalcore> mhm
<Tatunio> i ustawić komendę do włączania tuż po załadowaniu pulpitu
<julek> omg...
<lucas71> właśnie nie za bardzo wiem gdzie tego configu szukać.. :(
<Tatunio> no w foldere karty
<lucas71> trochę cienki jestem mimo, że już parę lat na Ubu jestem... :|
<Tatunio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<Tatunio> przeglądałeś to?
<lucas71> ups... nie
<julek> lucas71: a ten szum to jak cos zaczynasz ogladac, ta?
<Tatunio> julek nie obczaj wyżej
<Tatunio> [15:55] <lucas71> start systemu - ekran logowania - szum jak diabli - wejście do systemu - dźwięk logowania - szum jak diabli - normalna praca
<lucas71> julek, nie nie,jak już oglądam to jest ok - TYLKO przy starcie systemu go słychać...
<julek> lucas71: mozesz popatrzec w lsmod co tam jest i ewentualnie nie ladowac tego modulu przy starcie, tylko jakos pozniej
<lucas71> julek, no włąśnie o to mi chodzi, ale za cienki jestem w tych "lsmodach" :(
<julek> lsmod |grep snd
<Tatunio> lucas71 tutaj chyba jest ta sytuacja https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=noise%20ubuntu&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CBcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntugeek.com%2Fubuntu-tip-how-to-fix-crackling-noise-on-hda-audio-cards-in-ubuntu-9-10.html&ei=yspoTsWiOq3O4QS77t21DA&usg=AFQjCNG6PuSsm0i0pA-67AXFzcrq_65B1w
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3n58kmq> (at encrypted.google.com)
<lucas71> przeglądałem to, ale to chyba nie taki sam problem niestety...
<Tatunio> a testowałeś?
<lucas71> poza tym trochę to dla mnie zbyt zagmatwane i się boję cokolwiek robić z tym plikiem...
<Tatunio> no to zrób backup
<Tatunio> tak jak piszą
<Tatunio> jakby to nic nie dało
<Tatunio> odpalisz system z ppoziomu choćby jakiegoś livecd i wgrasz na tamten zmodyfikowany config ten skopiowany backup
<lucas71> ale nawet nie mam co skasować, bo w moim pliku nie występuje power-save
<Tatunio> lol
<lucas71> Now you have to delete last two lines where you see power-save option
<lucas71> Save and exit the file.
<Tatunio> no to faktycznie przewalone
<lucas71> nie wiem co TO oznacza:
<lucas71> # Load saa7134-alsa instead of saa7134 (which gets dragged in by it anyway)
<lucas71> install saa7134 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install saa7134 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist saa7134-alsa ; : ; }# Load saa7134-alsa instead of saa7134 (which gets dragged in by it anyway)
<lucas71> install saa7134 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install saa7134 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist saa7134-alsa ; : ; }
<lucas71> to jest w mom plikui odnosi się do karty TV
<Tatunio> lucas71 "One solution is to disable the sound at the login screen. Open gdmsetup (System-->Administration-->Login Screen, or type "gksudo gdmsetup" in a terminal).
<Tatunio>  Under the "Accessibility" tab, uncheck all sounds."
<Tatunio> spróbuj tego
<lucas71> odtwarzanie dźwięku podczas logowanie mam odhaczone - to dziwne, bo dźwięk mam ...
<Tatunio> lol
<Tatunio> no ot może któryś z haczyków innych niż odtwarzanie podczas logowania
<Tatunio> spróbuj odznaczyć wszystkie
<Tatunio> i reboot
<Tatunio> jak nie pomoże to pomyślimy nad czymś innym
<lucas71> nie, tutaj NIC więcej odnośnie dźwięków nie ma :(
<Tatunio> aha
<Tatunio> hmm
<Tatunio> a system>preferences>sound to jest to samo okno?
<lucas71> mam Unity więc gdzie indziej muszę poszukać - moment...
<lucas71> tutaj otwiera mi się okno z ustawieniami dźwięku, gdzie mogę wybrać efekty, dźwięki i głośność programów...
<lucas71> szukałem już i tutaj opcji, które mogłyby być odpowiedzialne za to, ale niestety nic nie znalazłem...
<Tatunio> masz pola log out log in?
<Tatunio> a nie ma
<lucas71> w "Ekranie logowania" miałem "Odtwarzaj dźwięk przy starcie systemu" i tyle...
<lucas71> jeszcze jedno przyszło mi do głowy..
<lucas71> zaraz sprawdzę...
<lucas71> za chwilę będę
<nick> jestem
<nick> mam dodatkowe informacje i pomysł :)
<Guest9495> oo zmieniło mi nick z lucas71 na jakiegoś gościa :(
<Guest9495> jak to zmienić?
<Guest9495> Tatunio, jesteś? zmieniło mi nick z lucas71 ale to ja :0
<Guest9495> nick lucas71
<Guest9495> qrcze, jak mam zmienić swój nick ????
<lucas71> udało mi się
<lucas71> ...ale tylko zmienić nick...
<lucas71> teraz doszedłem do tego, że tę kartę mam podłączoną pod Line-In, więc może jakby się udało opóźnić start "nasłuchiwania" Line-in to uniknąłbym tego nieznośnego szumu na początku startu systemu...
<lucas71> bo jak wyciszyłem to wejście to po reboocie było ok
<lucas71> ale oczywiście dźwięku nie mam z TV teraz...
<lucas71> ale tu cisza, ludzie...
<foreste> czesc
<lucas71> witam
<lucas71> Tatunio, widziałeś moje powyższe wypowiedzi??
<Tatunio> nie
<Tatunio> problemy z netem
<lucas71>  teraz doszedłem do tego, że tę kartę mam podłączoną pod Line-In, więc może jakby się udało opóźnić start "nasłuchiwania" Line-in to uniknąłbym tego nieznośnego szumu na początku startu systemu...
<lucas71> <lucas71> bo jak wyciszyłem to wejście to po reboocie było ok
<lucas71> <lucas71> ale oczywiście dźwięku nie mam z TV teraz...
<foreste> cholera ;/
<foreste> jak ustawic lirc ;/
<lucas71> a nie możesz z XChat'a korzystać?
<phalcore> albo irssi
<phalcore> ;)
<foreste> lirc to do pilota jest ;p
<lucas71> UPS, ale gafa...
<Wizard> ride ride ride!
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> Cześć Wizard
<Wilczek> Ale przeciąg...
<Wizard> przeciąg?
<Wilczek> Nom
<Wizard> zamknij windows ;)
<Wilczek> I ktoś się pod Krzysztofa podszywał chyba...
<Wizard> ?
<m477> specyfincze poczucie humoru
<abbus> edytowal ktos pliki PDF>
<abbus> ?
<BlessJah> abbus: nie da sie, trzeba importowac
<abbus> wszystko sie da :)
<bastetmilo> abbus: musisz miec ten program od adobe do edytowania pdf :)
<abbus> mam problem tyko z autoksztaltami
<abbus> taki mam
<abbus> ale spiepszyly sie autoksztalty
<Wizard> niech mnie ktoś pingnie
<macer1> cześć :D
<mati75> allegro padło
<BlessJah> znowu?
<Wizard> jeszcze?
<BlessJah> Wizard: już się podnieśli
<Wizard> :)
<BlessJah> z pół godziny temu COŚ działało
<BlessJah> nie mam konta, więc nie sprawdzałem co i jak działa
<bastetmilo> Cześć serwisów działała np. otomoto, działały strony informacyjne.
<bastetmilo> ale teraz sie dorobili komuitaktu o awarii
<bastetmilo> komunikatu*
<BlessJah> włamaniu*
<BlessJah> ot tak sobie nie padli
<bastetmilo> skąd wiesz? źródło
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: FUD
<macer1> tylko mi padł git.kernel.org?
<macer1> w sumie cały kernel.org
<macer1> :~$ ping kernel.org
<macer1> ping: unknown host kernel.org
<macer1> może ktoś u siebie sprawdzić czy działa?
<tar-gz> o/ jak nazywa się ubuntowa aplikacja do instalacji sterowników?
<macer1> tar-gz: jockey
<macer1> jockey-text
<macer1> jockey-kde
<macer1> jockey-gtk
<tar-gz> Bóg zapłać
<macer1> tar-gz: ;)
<tar-gz> Bodhi sobie zainstalowałem
<fi9o> Juz na ubuntu?
<fi9o> Ostatnio suse. Teraz ubuntu.
<tar-gz> suse się spsuło, mówilem
<macer1> tar-gz: jak już tu jesteś, to mógłbyś pingnąć kernel.org i sprawdzić czy działa? Mi nie...może znowu serwer zhackowali...
<fi9o> macer1: Chyba lezy.
<fi9o> Razem z allegro ;]
<tar-gz> nie działa
<macer1> łeeeee
<macer1> teraz jak go potrzebuję
<BlessJah> fi9o: allgero kernel.org czy kernel.org allegro, kto kogo hostował?
<macer1> pewnie OS reinstalują
<macer1> mieli to robić
<BlessJah> macer1: kernel czy allegro?
<macer1> kernel
<fi9o> ;f
<BlessJah> nie mozesz z ktoregos z distr sciagnac sources?
<macer1> nie o to chodzi
<BlessJah> a o co?
<macer1> akurat się bugiem z launchpada zajmuję i chciałem przejrzeć patche podlinkowane...
<BlessJah> rozumiem
<BlessJah> git jest mocno rozproszony
<BlessJah> ktos gdzies powinien miec to
<pechowiec> o/
<tar-gz> dpkg: brak dostępu do sekcjii stanu dpkg: Read-only file system.
<tar-gz> ktoś miał z tym do czyenienia?
<pechowiec> Wizard: o/
<m477> kurde usunal mi sie przez przypadek gorny pasek jak go przywrocic
<tar-gz> jaki pasek?
<m477> tar-gz: no ten u gory nie wiem jak to sie nazywa
<m477> co jest menu
<m477> itp
<tar-gz> unity masz?
<m477> nie
<tar-gz> gnome?
<m477> gnome 2cos
<tar-gz> a na dole pasek masz?
<m477> tak
<m477> wziolem dodaj to sie pojawil ale pusty
<tar-gz> to pododawaj potrzebne pierdoły
<m477> troche tego mialem ...
<m477> a ten z czasem itp to jakos sie nazywalo
<m477> po lewej stronie
<Wizard> pechowiec, o/
<foreste> czesc
<firemark> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<firemark> padlo gg?
<Wizard> mam to ggdzieś
<pechowiec> foreste: laguje strasznie
<m477> czym najprosciej sklece 1000 jpgow w film?
<qermit> m477: mencoder albo mplayer
<qermit> nie pamietam
<m477> mplayer? Oo
 * pechowiec hides
<namruf> mamy nowy dzień !
<m477> :)
<namruf> Irssi 0.8.15 (20100403) - http://irssi.org/
<Azraelus> hi
<m477> :(
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-09
<Wizard> cześć
<shpaq> mornin'
<Lakii> [;
<Ashiren24> :<
<kalwin> dzien dobry ;]
<kalwin> jak moge zrobic aktualizacje w kubuntu..
<kalwin> bo nie chce mi zaktualizowac ;/
<Azraelus> spytaj na kanale #ubuntu-pomoc.org
 * Azraelus is away: Jestem zajęty 
<Wizard> Azraelus, konkurencja? :D
<Azraelus> e tam
<Azraelus> myślałem że tam im pomogą
<Wizard> :)
<Azraelus> sudo apt-get update
<Wizard> no ta, ale widzisz
<Azraelus> to mu zapodałem i mu poszło
<Wizard> kalwin, nawet nie napisał co mu nie działa ;)
<Azraelus> każdy jest tam gdzie chce prawda
<kalwin> hmm w sumie poszlo ..
<Azraelus> ja jestem na debian-pl ubuntu-pl
<Azraelus> i tak wolę gnome
<kalwin> ale dalej mi wyskakuje akutualizacja kolo zegarka klikam zastosuj ale mi pisze ze mam sprawdzic hasla bac ustawienia ..
<kalwin> jestem po notce .. piszcie do mnie na priw .. z pomyslami jak to zrobic pozniej sprawdze ide spac .. z gory dziekuje :)
<Wizard> kalwin, ping
<Azraelus> Wizard jesteś w stanie to poprawić http://wklej.org/id/591703/
<Wizard> niekoniecznie, dawno nic w perlu nie robiłem
<Wizard> poza tym nie znam skryptowania irssi w ogóle
<Azraelus> wizard opanowałem
<grek> czesc
<grek> jak w kubuntu ustawic dns dla polaczenia , niedawno ktos mi pomugl ustawic stale ip - na pozimie rutera - po mac adresie
<grek> ale potrzebuje jeszcze wymusic inny dns
<grek> tzn zeby pierwsze uzywal swojego dnsa bo ma zainstalowany
<grek> i lokalne kopie stron z domenami
<grek> chodzio o to ze niby da sie to ustwic ustawieniach polaczen ale neistety zawsze samo uruchamia mi sie automatyczne polaczenie
<Wizard> cześć grek
<grek> a nie inne utworzone choc ma polacz automatycznie - mowie o lan
<grek> z wifo uzywa polaczen ktore maja polacz automatycznie
<grek> cze
<grek> wiesz moze jak to ustawic
<Wizard> tak
<grek> :)
<Wizard> /etc/networking
<Wizard> czy jakoś tak
<Wizard> nie mam ubu pod ręką
<Wizard> i wyłącz NetworkManager
<Wizard> jak to ma być jedna sieć, to jest zbędny
<grek> w /etc/networking nic nie mam
<grek> ten network menager super wyglada (ten z kde) ale realnie czegos tak niedopracowanego to ciezko znalesc :)
<grek> to co dac do /etc/networking
<grek> ?
<grek> chodzi mi ze ip se moze brac z rutera bo mam przydzielony po mac jak pisalem poprawny staly
<grek> tylko chodzi  mi o dsn zeby uzywal samego siebie czyli ip 192.168.1.7
<grek> tzn nie wiem czy to bedzie dzialalo - mam dns w nim zainstalowany - laptop uzywa jego jako dns i dziala
<grek> ale nie wiem czy jak jemu dam samego siebie to czy ten dns bedzie poberal dane skas inad
<grek> to co tam wpisac ?
<Wizard> grek, ja nie pamiętam po prostu gdzie są te pliki konfiguracyjne
<grek> acha
<Wizard> a co tam wpisać - przeczytasz w manach
<grek> "_\
<grek> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<Wizard> /etc/network/interfaces
<Wizard> i man interfaces
<Wizard> powinno ci wystarczyć
<grek> tak znalazlem ale ten plik tez jest pusty
<Wizard> http://documents.made-it.com/Debian_Internet_Server/Debian_Internet_Server-5.html
<grek> ok dam to
<grek> iface eth0 inet static
<grek> address 192.168.1.5
<grek> netmask 255.255.255.0
<grek> gateway 192.168.1.254
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3pelh> (at documents.made-it.com)
<Wizard> tu masz przykład
<Wizard> nie wklejaj na kanał
<grek> ok sorki
<grek> netmask 255.255.255. ma kropke na koncu ? bo raz pisza tak a raz normalnie
<grek> acha ze 0
<grek> ok
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> czytaj mana
<grek> ok zrestartuje i zobaczymy
<Wizard> po co restartować?
<Wizard> eh
<Wizard> windziarze
<lisu> re
<Wizard> sup lisu
<lisu> Wizard: kto chce cos restartowac?
<lisu> nowe jajo ma? czy cos doinstalowywa ze sprzetu?
<Wizard> grek, zmieniał ustawienia sieci w interfaces ;P
<lisu> o0
<lisu> lol
<Wizard> ale windziarzowi nie przetłumaczysz
<Wizard> on musi po swojemu
<AaaA> to nie ma demonów/usług trzeba wszystko razem na twardo z kopa?
<Wizard> kolejny
<Wizard> czytać many!
<lisu> matko skad oni sie biora?
<Wizard> nie wiem
<lisu> ja wiem, ze nie kazdy jest orłem, ale na litosc boska 'podstawy'!
<Wizard> lisu, jak sobie pomyślę, jak ja zaczynałem, internet przez modem 56k
<Wizard> się siedziało z nosem w /usr/share/doc
<lisu> Wizard: 56k to luksus był wtedy
<Wizard> i tam było czarno na białym napisane
<Wizard> a teraz?
<Wizard> zero myślenia, tylko roszczeniowa postawa
<lisu> Wizard: teraz na tacy podane i tak nie chce sie czytac
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> o, właśnie
<AaaA> teraz każdy może zainstalować ubuntu:)
<grek> czesc
<AaaA> :X
<lisu> czesc
<Wizard> "Today, Linux distros are so idiot-proof that you can put their install CDs into the floppy drive upside-down and the fucker will still work"
<Wizard> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Gentoo
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> grek, po jakiego wała restartowałeś system?
<lisu> dobre, hehe ide cos sprzatnac bo taki burdel ze wstyd
<AaaA> a mi się ta blaszka zaklinowała jak włożyłem floppy do napędu CD
<AaaA> jednak nie ma tak różowo
<lisu> AaaA: ty mózgu czasem sobie nie włożyłeś w inne miejsce x)
<AaaA> lisu: sprzątaj burdel
<lisu> AaaA: bez urazy, taki zart, no wlasnie ide
<lisu> czołem
<grek> jestem i to nie jeden tylko 2  :)
<AaaA> olaboga
<grek> laptop sie zwiesil bo mam zamontowany sftp z tego kompa a tamten chyba nie dziala po zmianie w tym pliku juz mowie
<grek> tka pisze w netwoerk menager - umanaged interface
<grek> acah ok blad dalem mu gateway tez na siebie samego wiec nie moze dzialac
<AaaA> dziala ale tylko dla siebie;D
<grek> ok teraz dalem tak
<grek> http://wklejto.pl/104616
<grek> to jak zrestartowac siec bez kompa
<Wizard> service networking restart
<Wizard> albo service network restart
<Wizard> nie pamiętam ;P
<grek> ok mam
<grek> http://wklejto.pl/104617
<grek> ale nie dziala
<grek> nadal
<grek> o dziala www sie wgrala
<Wizard> no widzisz, jak chcesz, to potrafisz
<grek> a jak sprawdzic jakiego uzywa dns - bo niestety w tym slicznym kde network manager nie ma takiej informacji - sa za to bajeranckie wykresy :)
<AaaA> grek: a po co ta cała kombinacja?
<AaaA> o hosts nie słyszał?
<AaaA> i jeszcze się multiplikuje tutaj:D
<Wizard> AaaA, nie myl mu
<Wizard> grek, powinny się dodać wpisy do /etc/resolv.conf
<grek1> bo to w miare wygodne przez webmina sovbie dodaje domeny zmieniam i jest ok tylke ten dns
<Wizard> no i zawsze możesz zrobić nslookup albo host
<Wizard> on pokaże jaki dns zwraca odpowiedź
<AaaA> dns nie potrzebujesz:)
<Wizard> "standardowa kwota za miesiąc niesłusznego aresztowania to w Polsce 3,5 tys. zł"
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> no żart?
<AaaA> to mi sie nie oplaca sie dac aresztowac
<grek1> a kombinacja po to ze mam taka dziwna siec ze publiczne ip nie jest dostepne lokalnie bo jest zmienane na publiczne na jakims ruterze dalej
<grek1> ale powiedzcie tylko jeszcze jaksprawdzic jakiego dns uzywa
<Wizard> już ci powiedziałem jak
<grek1> bo wyglada jak by nie uzwal swojego
<Wizard> host albo nslookup
<Wizard> albo resolv.conf
<Wizard> btw, przy statycznej konfiguracji dnsy musisz też sam skonfigurować
<AaaA> a co ma publiczny adres ip do tego co za NAT grzebiesz?
<Wizard> ja nie wiem
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> ja bym na jego miejscu zainwestował w dhcpd
<Wizard> konfiguracja dla małej sieci zajmuje 10 minut
<grek1> ok nie dziala-  uzywa zewnetrznego ip
<grek1> acha ok
<grek1> zmienie jeszcze w /etc/resolv.conf
<grek1> tam sa zle
<grek1> powiedzcie mi tylko takie cos : ustawiajac w /etc/resolv.conf - swoje ip - on bedzie szukal u siebie a poitem dalej czy tylko u siebie
<Wizard> grek1, jak u siebie?
<Wizard> w resolv conf ustawiasz ipka dnsa, którego ma ten komputer używać
<Wizard> kropka
<AaaA> u siebie zawsze szuka:)
<grek1> on ma ip 192.168.1.7 i dns ustawiony na 192.168.1.7
<Wizard> przeczytaj mana
<AaaA> w hosts
<grek1> no w hosts a mowie o dns ok
<grek1> dalem dwa 1  swoj i 2 publiczny
<grek1> i wyglada na to ze dziala
<grek1> tzn pier3wsze uzywa lokalnego potem zdalnego
<grek1> wiec wszystko dziala dzieki
<AaaA> ale czym rozni sie hosts od dns poza tym, że sie DNS replikuje?:)
<AaaA> znaczy się rozgłasza
<AaaA> :D
<grek1> ze dns ustawiam w webhminie jako dns
<grek1> tzn latwiej mi tym zrzadzac bo mam kilkanascie domen do testow i potrzebuje zeby bylo pod realnym adresem dostepne lokalnie
<grek1> i teraz mam jak chcialem
<grek1> szkoda tylkoze po prostu network menager nie dziala jak by dzial to w 2 sekudny dalo by sie to ustawic
<m477> jakim programem zlepie jpegi w film?
<Wizard> grek1, zgłoś błąd
<Wizard> AaaA, różni się tym, że na 2 kompach hosts starczy, ale na 15 już są problemy ;)
<AaaA> Wizard: odkrywcze
<Wizard> cóż
<AaaA> kolejny zadowolony klient:)
<Wizard> nawet dziękuję nie powiedział ;P
<Wizard> http://xkcd.com/949/
<Wizard> :<
<BlessJah> ajtam
<BlessJah> w pracowni szkolnej czasami sie mailem miedzy komputerami wysyla
<Azraelus> BlessJah http://wklej.org/id/591703/  opanowałem
<BlessJah> Azraelus: co to za belkot?
<Enlik> Azraelus: co zmieniłeś?
<Enlik> ten nawias w 23. jak pisałem, coś poza tym?
 * BlessJah gonna hate
<Azraelus> 			my @tab = split(/&/, $content);
<Azraelus> 			foreach my $nick (@tab) {
<Azraelus> 			$server->command("MSG $channel - %Ce40f0f%$nick");
<Enlik> no wlasnie
<Enlik> gut
<Enlik> czemu miałeś te kropki tam, to dziwne
<BlessJah> Azraelus: nie wklejaj tu wiecej niz 3 linijki
<Azraelus> no właśnie cos mi sie ebło
<Enlik> nie znam API irssi, ale tak patrząc po skryptach itp.
<Enlik> ostatnia linia chyba powinna wyglądać tak: Irssi::signal_add('message public', 'msg_public');
<m477> w sesji ssh -XY co jakis czas dostaje taki error "Error in <RootX11ErrorHandler>: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)" dzieje sie to niby jak serwer X sie wylacza a aplikacja chce cos wyswietlic, da sie temu jakos zaradzic?
<Azraelus> Enlik a tak wygląda jak sprawdzam kogoś na onet.czat
<Azraelus> [13:59] <Azraelus> !find 5webzwbq
<Azraelus> [13:59] <Bocia> Azraelus znaleziono 2 osoby
<Azraelus> [13:59] <Bocia> - N_i_e_t_y_k_a_l_n_a - jest w pokojach: 30_i_40_latki, A_MOZE_ZDRADA, Towarzyski, Zmyslowy_Dotyk,
<Azraelus> [13:59] <Bocia> - niemoralna_1 - jest w pokojach: A_MOZE_ZDRADA, Towarzyski, BLONDYNKI_BRUNETKI_SZATYNKI, Zmyslowy_Dotyk,
<Azraelus> widać dwa klony są
<m477> opanowales wklejanie?
<AaaA> brawo
<Azraelus> sorki za wklejanie
<Azraelus> spadam do pracy narka
<BlessJah> Wizard: ^^ to byl on wtedy?
<Wizard> BlessJah, nie zdążyłem kopnąć
<Wizard> sam poszedł
<m477> sa jakies programy/skrypty, gdzie zaznacze czesc obszaru i mi to uploadnie na jakiegos imgura?
<m477> znalazlem cos takiego jedynie na maca/windowsa
<grek> obszaru czego
<grek> ekranu ?
<m477> no
<grek> no to masz wbudowane w kde rewelacyjny ksnapshot
<grek> dowlne krztały upload itp
<grek> dostepny pod print screen - na klawiaturze na laptoipie function + print screen
<m477> od kiedy ubuntu jest na kde -,-
<grek> od zawsze
<grek> ja mam ubuntu i robie na kde
<m477> dziwne bo nie ma ksnapshot ...
<m477> i ma to opcje uploadowania?
<m477> na jakis serwer
<grek> oczywiscie
<grek> ma wdo wyboru wszystkie popularne
<grek> + mozesz doac swoj
<grek> dowolne kształty itd
<grek> dziala wysmienicie uzywam bardzo czesto
<grek> na gnome nie wiem pewnie jest jakis odpowiednik
<grek> a daj na gnomie
<grek> print screen
<m477> hm a juz mialem pisac skrypt w pythonie
<grek> tez ci cos wyskoczy na pewno ale pewnie jakis prostrzy bo ubuntu ma zasade zeby upraszczac
<m477> na gnome jest gnome-screenshot
<grek> mowie ci ze dziala rewelka, wlasnie czegos takiego mi na windowsa brakowalo
<m477> ktory nie ma zadnej opcji uploadu
<grek> nie wiem czy ma ksztgalt upload
<grek> upload mozesz prosto rozwiazac
<grek> dodaj sobie do pulpitu jakis widget
<grek> pastebin lub cos takiego
<grek> dajesz na nim ctrl+v i leci
<grek> w kde tez jest wbudowany w domyslne elelemty pulpitu
<grek> dlatego uzywam kde :) bo jest wypasiony jak mało co
<m477> grek: zainstalowalem to ksnapshot i nie widze nic tu do uploadu
<m477> zandej opcji
<grek> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopha1898
<grek> tu masz mój
<grek> na dole send to
<grek> nacisnij przytrzymaj i masz do wyboru z 20 serwisów wysyłających
<m477> no to u mnie chyba jakas starsza wersja jest w repo... ja pier
<grek> a to juz nie wiem
<grek> ja mam 11.04
<grek> ale w 10.10 tez na bank to było
<grek> ja mam ksnapshot 0.82
<m477> ja mam 10.04
<grek> tez powinno dzialac- uzywam tego od dawien daawna
<m477> KSnapshot: 0.8.1, kurw....
<grek> jak to zaktualizowac to juz ci nie pomoge spyaj madrzejszych
<m477> zal.pl
<grek> ale jak masz sam print screen ok to jak mowie dodaj do pulpitu cos co umozliwia wklejanie plikow
<m477> jakie wklejanie plikow
<m477> nie uzywam widzetow bo mi wystem sypia
<grek> ajakich uzwyales jest tego troge desklets , screnlets, plasma widgets itd :)
<grek> ew na pewno jest to tez w caido-dock
<grek> i wszystkie pliki mozesz kopiowac na serwery plikow/obrazko tekstow automatycznie - przeciagajac lub wklej zawartosc schowka bardzo wygodne
<m477> grek: a ta wersje mam http://www.kde.org/applications/graphics/ksnapshot/
<grek> sa jeszcze google gadgets dla linuxa itd
<grek> acha no to starsza jakas ze nie ma tego - nie wiem jak sie to aktualizuje w nowszym ubuntu jest nowsze kde widocznie
<grek> to moze jest jakis dedykowany program do obslugi wklejania na strony
<grek> albo sprobuj po prostu zainstalowac KSnapshot: 0.8.2
<grek> pewnie sie da
<m477> no chce to 0.8.2
<m477> tylko kurwa nie wiem skad
<m477> w googlu gowno znajduje
<m477> i oczywiscie jakis paczek brakuje
<grek> bi pewnie zalezne jest od noweszego kde moze cale kde sproboj zaktualizowac nie wiem nie znam sie
<m477> juz szybciej bedzie chyba windowsa zainstalowac niz to gowno zupgredowac
<grek> wystarczy wiedziec jak
<m477> to powiedz ...
<grek> ja nie wiem nie znam sie za bardzo, ja bym zaktualizowac cale ubuntu do aktualnego i masz wszystko gotowe
<grek> samo ze tak powiem sie zrobi
<grek> :)
<m477> ja pierdole chce upgredowac jedna paczke to kurwa brakuje innej i tak wkolko
<grek> bo chcesz cos z nowszego kde , na win jak byc chcial print screena z widnwos 7 na xp to tez pewnie by troche  krzyczal
<grek> ew poszukaj sobie samodzielnej aplikacji pewnie tez sa do obslugi prient screena
<m477> no to sie tutaj zapytalem to mi wyjechales z ksnapshotem ....
<grek> bo tyle wiem
<grek> :)
<m477> ;/
<m477> grek: mam Platform Version 4.4.5 (KDE 4.4.5)
<m477> to chyba nowsze...
<grek> muszx leciec zapytaj madrzejszych odemnie jak zainstalowac nowsze
<Wizard> i żeby mi to był ostatni raz ;)
<m477> grek: jestes
<BlessJah> Wizard: nawet nie o kopa chodziło, ale o czat onetu
<LukaszST> czesc
<tar-gz> LukaszST:  o/
<tar-gz> BlessJah:  o/
<BlessJah> tar-gz: co/
<tar-gz> BlessJah:  no nic witam się.
<ziroux> m477: jpgi zlepisz w film uzywajac ffmpeg
<m477> wiecej mi zajmie ogarnianie tego niz sama zamiana
<ziroux> w google masz gotowce
<ziroux> a na szybciora to nawet convert -delay <delay> -quality <quality> *jpg film.mpg da rade
<m477> ziroux: <delay>  i<quality> i co mam tu wstawic?
<m477> bo to co jest w manualu to duzo nie mowi
<m477> -delay value         display the next image after pausing
<ziroux> delay zacznij moze od 10 i reguluj (przejscie) a quality 95 i jak bedzie za brzydkie to wiecej a jak za duzy plik to mniej
<ziroux> hmm chociaz jak sie teraz pobawilem z 65jpg (razem 16mb) przy quality 95 wychodzi film 7646K a przy quality 50 802K wiec chujWi
<ziroux> /7646/746/
<m477> ziroux: wielkie dzieki ale wyjebalo mi to system caly
<ziroux> hehehe
<ziroux> fajny system :
<ziroux> ]
<m477> ubuntu
<m477> wiec sam sobie pojechales
<ziroux> a co ja jestem Mark Shuttleworth?
<ziroux> taki system jaki admin
<Wizard> ile razy mówiłem, żę by nie przeklinać?
<ziroux> Wizard: heh ok
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> mczterystaileś się obrazi ;)
<ziroux> obrazanie sie na ircu to ciezka droga do przetrwania :>
<Wizard> http://wiadomosci.wp.pl/kat,1371,title,Zdecydowany-protest-ksiezy-nie-chcemy-Nergala-w-TVP,wid,13770793,wiadomosc_prasa.html
<Wizard> coś okropnego
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3vqk5nv> (at wiadomosci.wp.pl)
<Wizard> w jakim my kraju żyjemy?
<BlessJah> Wizard: protestować mogą
<Wizard> ale to jest śmieszne
<Wizard> przeczytaj sobie ten artykuł
<Wizard> choćby pobieżnie
<ziroux> Wizard: bym powiedzial w jakim kraju ale nie powinienem przeklinac ;P
<m477> w Polsce?
<Wizard> "Tymczasem Nergal nie szanuje ludzkich przekonań - mówi biskup"
<Wizard> ziroux, jak się to czyta, to aż się samo ciśnie na usta
<m477> u mad?
<Wizard> nie szanuje przekonań, tymczasem oni (księża) chcą go usunąć z programu za przekonania właśnie
<Wizard> hipokryzja
<Wilczek> Wizard: Mam Archa i nie zawacham się go użyć!
<Wilczek> :D
<m477> :D
<m477> not
<ziroux> Wizard: typowe. wiekszosc tego typu zarzutow pasuje bardziej do ich samych heh
<Wizard> mech, ciemnota
<Wizard> satanizm jest wporzo
<BlessJah> unicode ma symbol play/pause?
<jacekowski> mo
<Wizard> BlessJah, unicode ma nawet bałwanka
<BlessJah> szukam go
<jacekowski> i drzewko
<BlessJah> albo jakiejś tabeli z ładnym szukaniem
<jacekowski> ale malo ktory font ma
<jacekowski> BlessJah: character map pod win
<BlessJah> *lin
<jacekowski> linux ssie
<jacekowski> nie uzywaj go
<BlessJah> uhum
<Wilczek> jacekowski: *&%^&%&%^&%^&%^&$^&%&%^&
<BlessJah> sierp i młot jest!
<BlessJah> ⑩
<BlessJah>  ②
<BlessJah> slabo je widać
<jacekowski> na moim foncie nie ma
<Wizard> jacekowski, czcionce
<Wizard> szanuj polski język
<jacekowski> font jest po polsku tez
<foreste> czesc ;d
 * Wilczek now playing: Fancy - Flames of love
<Wilczek> :E
<krisss117> cześć, pytanie mam ... zainstalowałem KDE na ubuntu gdzie również mam GNOME, i teraz pojawiają mi się problemy z polskimi znakami
<krisss117> gdzie mogę zmienić kodowanie dla "całego systemu"
<krisss117> ??
<krisss117> zna ktoś problem ?
<AaaA> może to lepiej, że nikt mu nie powiedział o reconfigure locales:)
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> ten kanał i tak jest martwy ;)
<Wizard> a ludzie tu przychodzą z takimi problemami, że żal dupę ściska
<Wizard> tepsa zaczęła liczyć za dostęp do gógla, czy co?
<en0x> od dawna liczy
<Wizard> w sensie dodatkowo
<Wizard> en0x, czy ty się zawsze musisz mądrować?
<en0x> ta
<en0x> ;D
<Enlik> powklejajmy sobie ASCII arty
 * Enlik zast. się, czy się nie schować zawczasu
<Wizard> AaaA, ten kriss tu czasem przychodzi i pyta o takie bzdury
<Wizard> Wilczek, ping
<Wilczek> Wizard: pong
<Wizard> pm?
<LukaszST> witajcie
<Wizard> cześć LukaszST
<AaaA> Wizard: widzę, że masz już go rozpracowanego:)
<Wizard> ta
<BlessJah> czytelnia hacked?
<BlessJah> falszywy alarm
<kalwin_> na jakim kanale bedzie mozna ogladac walke .. :)
<kalwin_> w sobote :P
<en0x> na rtl
<qermit> co tu taki geriatryk
<salvadhor> qermit: bo wszystkie młódki siedzą na piątkowym disco
<m477> MTBF w dyskacha talezowych i ssd sa podobne?
<qermit> nie
<m477> ssd lepiej wypada?
<qermit> a co to jest?
<qermit> bo nie pamiętam
<m477> co
<qermit> `g MTBF ssd
<Przekliniak> qermit: Solid-state drive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid-state_drive>
<m477> mean time between failure
<qermit> oczywiście że tależowy więcej wytrzymasz
<qermit> jeżeli nie będziesz miotał nim jak szatan
<m477> a czemu nie ssd
<m477> bo to sie gryzie z logika
<qermit> dlaczego sie gryzie
<m477> no bo nie ma czesci mechanicznych ssd?
<qermit> m477: słyszałęś o tym że flash ma ograniczoną liczbę zapisów?
<m477> mowisz o zywotnosci>/
<m477> ?
<Galvatron> Tak
<Galvatron> SSD jest pod tym względem ograniczony
<Galvatron> Jak byś go wsadził do mocno obciążonego serwera, to go zarżniesz np. w 1-2 miesiące
<m477> uu
<Galvatron> To jest ogólna wada pamięci Flash i żadne sztuczki tego nie zmienią
<Galvatron> Oczywiście nie mówimy o jakimś domowym NAS, tylko o prawdziwym serwerze
<m477> a co przed na mysli ?
<Galvatron> Komórki pamięci Flash w ogóle mogą wytrzymać tylko określoną ilość zapisów
<m477> ale z tym serweram :P
<Galvatron> Niektóre typy serwerów  bardzo intensywnie obciążają HDD
<Galvatron> naczy każdy "powazny" serwer dociąża
<Galvatron> DFlatego używa sie takich wynalazków jak dyski SAS i wszelkiej maści macierze
<Galvatron> Żeby ograniczyć waskie gardło
<m477> ahaaa
<m477> ;)
<Wizard> sas to wynalazek?
<Galvatron> A pamięć Flash w takich warunkach za szybko "eroduje"
<Wizard> myślałem, że to takie naturalne dość.. ata → sata, scsi → sas
<qermit> Galvatron: a slyszales o MLC TLC i SLC?
<Galvatron> Nie, az tak "głeboko" w tym nie siedzę
<qermit> http://www.micron.com/products/nand_flash/mlc_slc.html
<Galvatron> Dzięki :)
<ChaosEngine> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aDWWQdtLb4
<ChaosEngine> można? można!
<eddd> Stirlitz_: jestes ?
<rayden> witam
<julek> rayden: o/
<rayden> pytalem sie wczesniej jak ustawic modeline na DVI bo po przejsciu z D-sub system nie reagowal. Wystarczyla edycja xorg sekcjii monitor i device .Nikt tu i na innych ircach nie wiedzial wymusic modeline dla DVI. Same barany
<rayden> tydzien temu
<julek> heh... tu nie lepiej...
<rayden> a bylem nawet na irc gentoo
<BlessJah> rayden: sam jesteś baran
<rayden> wiedziales ze do wymuszenia modeline na dvi wystarczy dopisanie 2 linijek w xorgy ?
<rayden> to zamknij jape
<julek> rayden: spierdalaj:)
<rayden> caly system lezy w takiej sytuacjii . Nie mozna dzialac na X bo nie ma dobrego odswiezania
<julek> rayden: kim ty w ogole jestes?;)
<rayden> same chamy widze
<julek> rayden: ty jestes chamem;)
<rayden> przychodze zeby to powiedziec ze w dpie mam taka pomoc jaka tu otrzymuje
<rayden> otrzymalem
<foreste> co lepsze tlen czy kadu ? :>
<BlessJah> rayden: dziekujemy za skorzystanie z kanalu
<rayden> przez takich chamow i frajerow jak y
<rayden> ty
<julek> rayden: won:P
<rayden> tylko po to tu przychodze
<BlessJah> rayden: chcesz supportu? zaplac mi, to bede wiedzial wszystko czego akurat bedziesz chcial
<BlessJah> jak nie bede, to sie dowiem
<namruf> foreste: tlen,jako początkujący nie miałem problemów z instalacją i ma przyjazzny prosty,wieloplatformowy interfejs
<foreste> czyli pozostaje przy tlenie ;p
<julek> rayden: dokladnie, ja tez jestem chetny:)
<rayden> foreste kadu powinienes wyprobowac .
<qermit> tlen?
<foreste> chyba ostatnia wersje tlkena uzywam dla linuxa :<
<foreste> tlena
<BlessJah> qermit: wykop
<qermit> BlessJah: ban
<namruf> foreste: mam na tlenie trzy konta i działa bez zarzutu
<qermit> rayden: uwazaj na slownictwo. tu ma panować kultura osobista
<BlessJah> qermit: rayden od 00:17
<BlessJah> ooo wlasnie
<foreste> namruf:  ale to jest ostatnia wersja
<foreste> bo polroku stoi
<foreste> w fazie beta
<foreste> i kilku programistow zwalo ;p
<namruf> foreste: hmm,w sumie racja
<foreste> ale jest fajny :)
<namruf> foreste: chociaż jakieś łatki mi kiedyś tam pobierało,mimo wszystko narazie interfejs trzyma fason
<mati75> foreste: naprawiłeś nvidie?
<qermit> rayden: apropo modeline, trzeba było mnie zapytać
<namruf> foreste: nie jest przestarzały
<foreste> bo wersja tlena na win jest zwalona :P
<foreste> mati75:  tak :|)
<mati75> foreste: u mnie dalej nie działa
<mati75> ale już nie długo
<qermit> po co wam ten tlen?
<mati75> zmieniam sprzęt i będzie święty spokój
<foreste> sciagnij 275
<qermit> zeby gg uzywac?
<namruf> foreste: eee tam,na windzie też mam i nie narzekam
<mati75> qermit: to oddychania
<namruf> qermit: między innymi
<qermit> glupta
<mati75> foreste: na 275 się wywala
<qermit> zresztą kto teraz gg uzywa
<mati75> instalator sterowników
<mati75> za bardzo mam system przerobiony
<namruf> swoją drogą mam też do Was pytanie,długo nie siedze w linuksie i tak się zastanawiam
<BlessJah> qermit: ja i moich 100 znajomych na liscie
<namruf> jest jakiś program który obsługiwałby transfer plików z Nokii do komputera
<namruf> mianowicie
<mati75> foreste: wiesz, że jestem devem debiana?
<namruf> Nokii 5310
<namruf> próbowałem programu Wamuu,znalazłem gdzieś na angielskim forum,ale nie idzie
<qermit> BlessJah: zmień znajomych
<foreste> lol ;x
<foreste> http://www.nvidia.pl/object/linux-display-ia32-275.28-driver-pl.html
<foreste> mati
<mati75> ja mam 64 bit
<mati75> i nie działa
<BlessJah> qermit: zbieram ich od kilku lat!
<mati75> próbowałem przed chwilą
<qermit> `g nokia 5310 linux file transfer
<Przekliniak> qermit: How to transfer files between phone and linux? - CNET Linux Forums: <http://forums.cnet.com/7723-6617_102-323332.html>
<mati75> Graphics:  Card: nVidia G86 [GeForce 9300M G] X.Org 1.10.4 driver nvidia Resolution 1280x800@50.0hz  GLX Renderer GeForce 9300M G/PCI/SSE2 GLX Version 3.3.0 NVIDIA 280.13
<mati75> działa
<BlessJah> qermit: w sumie na ggregularnie pisze z 3 osobami, na jabbu wiecej
<foreste> Dodano wsparcie dla serwerów X wykorzystujących ABI 11 (xorg-server 1.11). tym byl problem starymi driverami
<mati75> rano zrobię paczki ze sterownikiem
<mati75> to może z nich pójdzie
<namruf> hmm,fajna opcja z tym wyszukiwaniem
<namruf> qermit: dziękuje
<mati75> `g redtube milf tits
<mati75> :D
<Przekliniak> mati75: Those MILF tits are made for loving | Redtube Free MILF Porn ...: <http://www.redtube.com/38018>
<mati75> hahahaa
<mati75> kocham te boty
<foreste> ja uzywam wyszukiwarki duckduckgo.com  ;p
<foreste> google mnie przeraza -,-
<foreste> i przeniosze wyszytkie emaile na tlen.pl
<foreste> z gmaila
<BlessJah> foreste: od dawna masz na gmailu?
<BlessJah> foreste: sprawdz maila od opery
<en0x> lepiej przejsc na aol.com ;)
<BlessJah> tlen ma duzo reklam
<foreste> dziwne czemu google nie zrobil wyszukiwarki z https
<Wilku> ja polecam mail.com :)
<foreste> ok 5 lat
<foreste> a nie przeczytanych emaili ok 800 xd
 * mati75 ma na swoim serwerze skrzynke
<foreste> ja tez mam  serwer
<foreste> w linuxpl.com
<mati75> mailowy?
<foreste> serwer typowy
<mati75> a
<mati75> takich to ja mam 6 w tej chwili
<foreste> i mail tez nanim mam;d
<foreste> ale nie uzywam ;p
<BlessJah> foreste: bedzie ci ciezko przeniesc
<BlessJah> sam probowalem, ale nie da sie z dnia na dzien
<en0x> foreste: przecie jest google po https tylko trzeba wlaczyc
<BlessJah> i tu zaczynaja sie schody
<foreste> najgorszym gniotem google  jest portal google +
<BlessJah> zreszta pamietam ze z https byly jakies problemy
<BlessJah> foreste: gniotem?
<foreste> no
<BlessJah> kregi to rewolucja w SM
<BlessJah> bardzo pozytywna
<qrq> Witam
<foreste> miesiac bylem ;d
<foreste> i kasacje wlaczylem ;p
<qrq> Możliwe to żeby facebook wyciągnął mój numer telefonu jeżeli skorzystałem z aplikacji na komórkę? :D
<foreste> tak
<qrq> Co za chu*** :D
<foreste> mi wysalo xd
<foreste> ale tylko ja widze chyba ;p
<BlessJah> foreste: wlaczyles kasacje?
<qrq> Mówisz o numerze?
<foreste> mati75:  widzisz moj tel ?
<BlessJah> mialy byc kasowane profile ukryte
<BlessJah> a nie skasowali
 * BlessJah nie rozumie
<qrq> Więc jak z tym wyciąganiem numerów przez facebooka?
<foreste> BlessJah:  uszunalem konto na g+ i profil publiczny
<BlessJah> ja ustawilem niedostepny w wyszukiwarce
<qrq> Akurat Google ma lepszą politykę prywatności niż FB
<BlessJah> i za to 30 lipca mieli skasowac
<BlessJah> nie skasowali
<qrq> Dla FB liczy się co lubisz
<qrq> Na podstawie tego tworzą statystyki
<qrq> I pózniej sprzedają :D
<foreste> szata graficzna google search makabryczna jest xd
<BlessJah> foreste: mam inne zdanie
<qrq> Ja tylko czekam na jakiś globalny włam na FB :D
<qrq> Taki aż ochłoną wszyscy
<foreste> bedzie
<qrq> Z tego Lajkowania :D
<BlessJah> qrq: google mial statystyki zanim mark usunal the z nazwy FB
<m477> WUT
<qrq> A będzie się to nazywać FBLEAKS :D
<qrq> I wszystko będzie P2P :D
<qrq> W sensie dane :)
<qrq> Zapisy rozmów
<qrq> Itd
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/komputer-sam-sie-wylacza-t460715-30.html?sid=55d6fcfef0859819e79b1d8fa1994e80#p2916218
<julek> heh... pamietacie jak swego czasu mozna bylo sciagnac cala baze danych z naszej-klasy?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3b7dsnm> (at forum.dobreprogramy.pl)
<julek> panoptykon...
<m477> a teraz nie mozna ? :P
 * julek dostal dzisiaj fajna plyte i se poslucha
<BlessJah> julek: bylo mozna jeszcze ze dwa lata po pierwszym wykryciu dziury
<BlessJah> to nawet nie byla dziura
<julek> poczcie polskiej dostarczenie priorytetu zajelo jedynie 4 dni
<BlessJah> to bylo glebokie ukrycie
<qrq> https://www.facebook.com/directory/people/
<qrq> Proszę bardzo :D
<qrq> Odpalasz wgeta
<qrq> I jedziesz z koksem :D
<julek> heh
<julek> curl-a
<Sm4rek> ;)
<m477> cos malo tego
<m477> z torrentow kiedys mozna bylo pobrac dane 100mln osob
<julek> :)
<BlessJah> julek: co to curl?
<Sm4rek> a teraz można DUMP bazy danych stron BIP haha ; D
<BlessJah> jak i po co
<BlessJah> bo nie mialem stycznosci nigdy
<julek> BlessJah: man
<Sm4rek> biblioteka chyba do używania protokołu http :D
<qrq> Więc mogę otrzymać jasną odpowiedz czy to możliwe żeby facebook wyciągnął mój numer telefonu podczas korzystania z mobilnej aplikacji FB?
<julek> qrq: tak
<m477> lol?
<qrq> Ale oni udostępnili mój numer
<m477> niby jak
<julek> qrq: jak masz gps to jeszcze twoja pozycje wyciagnie;)
<qrq> Nie podawałem swojego numeru
<m477> julek: nie potrzebny gps
<Sm4rek> chodzi CI że na FB umieściło twój numer telefonu?:)
<qrq> TAK
<Sm4rek> po logowaniu z mobilnej wersji?
<qrq> Dokładnie
<julek> m477: ?
<m477> trzeba bylo sie nie logowac na FB :)
<BlessJah> qrq: a czytales regulamin?
<qrq> Qrwa wkurzyło mnie to
<qrq> :D
<BlessJah> qrq: ja sie zastanawiam czy google ma moj numer
<julek> qrq: przenies sie na fotka.pl, tam nie ma takich problemow
<qrq> Zaraz będę tylko się logował przez TOR i z telefonu na kartę z którego będę wyciągał baterię po każdym wylogowaniu się :D
 * BlessJah nie ma konta na fb
<julek> qrq: doradzam za kazdym razem nowy pre-paid i zjedzenia karty sim po uzyciu fb
<BlessJah> ale wujek i tak moze znac moj numer telefonu
<qrq> Nie ma czy nie miał :)
<Sm4rek> nie mogę znaleźć ale gdzieś wytłumaczyli dlaczego tak się dzieje z tym numerem, jakaś usługa/opcja chyba mobilna z fejsa która na telefonie jest dostępna wymaga numeru:D
<qrq> julek Mądry plan :D
<Sm4rek> zresztą czytajac wlasnie regulamin można stwierdzić że twoje dane osobowe to oni mogą nawet sprzedawać xD
<BlessJah> musialbym w api symbiana spojrzec
<BlessJah> Sm4rek: moga
<qrq> BlessJah Nie miałeś konta na fb?
<BlessJah> a ty z tym nic nie zrobisz
<BlessJah> qrq: nie
<qrq> To dobrze :D
<BlessJah> qrq: chyba ze mowisz o tym zakladanym przez tor na jakies armenca
<Sm4rek> http://antyweb.pl/facebook-udostepnia-za-nasza-zgoda-nasz-adres-i-numer-telefonu/ prosze.
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/44tfnwx> (at antyweb.pl)
<BlessJah> Sm4rek: dzialaja na prawie amerykanskim, nie chroni cie ustawa z 29 sierpnia 1997
<qrq> Nie mów że zakładałeś konto na fb przez TORA na nazwisko biednego Armeńca :D
<qrq> Odpadam...
<qrq> To kiedy stawiacie że dojdzie do włamu?
<qrq> Jutro? :D
<kalwin> siema :0
<DarkSmark> cytat
<DarkSmark> "Jeżeli zainstalowaliśmy mobilną aplikację Facebooka na swoich smartfonach i zgodziliśmy się na synchronizację kontaktów w telefonie z tymi z konta na Facebooku, dwie książki telefoniczne po prostu się połączyły.Dobra wiadomość jest taka, że tylko my widzimy numery naszych znajomych. Jednak, niektórym z nas może nie spodobać się to, że widzi je Facebook i dotyczy to także numerów telefonów osób, które nie
<DarkSmark> posiadają konta w tym serwisie społecznościowym"
<DarkSmark> jeżeli się zgodziliśmy czytaj pewnie jest to domyślna opcja hahaha :D
<BlessJah> qrq: a tam, slowiansko brzmiace nazwisko
<qrq> Nie synchronizowałem niczego ...
<BlessJah> qrq: wyrywalem niemki mowiac ze pracuje jako przedstawiciel handlowy i kraze ukraina-polska-niemcy
<qrq> Myślę że telefon zrobił to automatycznie
<qrq> Pojechał po domyślnym :D
<DarkSmark> grupa anonimus ma zaatakować fejsa za miesiąc chyba jak podawali na twitterze swym ale troche niejednoznacznie bo niektórzy jakby nie biorą w tym udziału napisali:P
<qrq> To muszę do nich napisać
<DarkSmark> i właśnie powodem ataku mają być naruszenia ze strony FB dotyczące prywatnośći (że niby wywiadą udostępniają )
<qrq> Żeby usuneli moje dane :D
<en0x> hehe
<BlessJah> nie usuna
<BlessJah> watpie zeby usuneli
<qrq> Mówiłem o tej grupie :D
<en0x> usun im baze
<en0x> ;D
<qrq> W każdym razie
<qrq> Przydałoby się prawo które dawałoby większą kontrolę użytkownikom nad ich danymi
<DarkSmark> a google niby nie indeksuje i nie zbiera staroci? a kto wie czy oni na pewno potem to usuwają... (przykład można zobaczyć na niektórych usunietych mniej popularnych stronach używając frazy "cache:www.strona") blablabla mozna sobie kopie strony poogladac z pamieci googla;d
<DarkSmark> z tego co wiem i słyszałem to nick za pomocą którego idzie zidentyfikować osobę może podlegać ochronie jako dane osobowe ale nie wiem
<BlessJah> qrq: ustawa o ochronie danych osobowych z dnia 29 sierpnia 1997
<en0x> web archive tez robi kopie stron
<BlessJah> tekst jednolity z bodaj lutego 2002
<BlessJah> qrq: ostatnio znowelizowano punkt 5 albo 7, dodajac zapis, ze zgode na przetwarzanie mozna cofnac w kazdym momencie
<qrq> Bo nawet jeżeli taki facebook , teoretycznie mówiąc , na moje żądanie usunie moje dane ze swojego serwera ( gdyby coś takiego było w regulaminie) to i tak nie mam możliwości sprawdzenia czy tak jest faktycznie
<BlessJah> qrq: punkt 32 i 33 opisuja twoje prawa
<BlessJah> qrq: nikt nie ma
<BlessJah>  w polsce mozesz napisac skarge do giodo
<DarkSmark> a masz możliwość spradzenia czy wybory i Twój głos się liczy, czy nie jest to jedna wielka mafia?
<BlessJah> i giodo moze zarzadzic kontrole
<DarkSmark> giodo jedzie na kubańskie serwery szukać twoich danych xD
<qrq> Myślę że musi dojść do jakiejś rewolucji w tej dziedzinie udostępniania danych
<qrq> Bo narazie to jest wolna amerykanka
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: jesli baza jest zarejestrowana w polsce, czemu nie?
<qrq> Wszystlp jest wszędzie
<BlessJah> qrq: w ameryce jest
<BlessJah> qrq: a europa sie amerykanizuje
<qrq> Dane są powielane
<BlessJah> qrq: i do rewolucji nie dojdzie, bo ludziom to wisi
<qrq> Wogóle to powinno być karane
<DarkSmark> z tego co wiem kuba/chiny itd często są używane jako proxy przez cyberprzestępców właśnie dlatego że niechętnie udostępniają dane
<DarkSmark> kradzież tożsamości chyba jest karana
<qrq> Powielanie danych bez zezwolenia.
<DarkSmark> tzn zakładam setnego ibisza na NK ;d
<qrq> Przeraza mnie to :D
<DarkSmark> ibisz czy nk? XD
<qrq> Dane w internecie są trochę jak dziwki
<BlessJah> qrq: powtorze jeszcze raz, w usa wolna amerykanka i domniemanie zgody, w europie wyglada to lepiej
<BlessJah> ale idzie w zla strone
<qrq> Po chu* tworzyłem konto na fb :D
<DarkSmark> ale korwin chciał wprowadzić broń i podobno statystyki (mimo obaw) pokazały że w pewnym stanie podejmując taki krok zmniejszyła sie znacząco przestępczość bo każdy mógł giwere wyciągnąć i strzelać
<BlessJah> trzeba bylo czytac regulamin i sie interesowac
<DarkSmark> qrq... a nie byłem wcześniej więc zapytam, czemu narzekasz na FB i twoje dane xD
<qrq> To państwo nie dba o bezpieczeństwo intelektualne obywateli :D
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: aplikacja na komorke wyslala jego numer i ksiazke kontaktow
<qrq> Książkę chyba nie! :D
<BlessJah> qrq: dba o bezpieczenstwo korporacji
<qrq> To jest straszne..
<julek> BlessJah: slyszalem o przypadku jak baba zaciagala kredyty: prosila sasiadow: wezcie mi kredyt, bo mi nie chca dac, ja wam bede placic co miesiac. baba wziela kilka takich kredytow i zwiala. teral ci debile domagaja sie od bankow/panstwa zwrotu pieniedzy... dokladnie, trzeba czytac
<DarkSmark> cytat
<DarkSmark> "Aby usunąć numery telefonów znajomych z konta na Facebooku, wystarczy kliknąć „Konto” w prawej górnej części okna Facebooka, wybrać polecenie „Edytuj znajomych”, w lewej części okna kliknąć „Kontakty” i usunąć numery. Niestety nie ma łatwego sposobu na przekonanie wszystkich naszych znajomych, by nie dzielili się numerami telefonów z Facebookiem. Aby numery telefonów nie zostały ponownie zaimportowan
<DarkSmark> e, należy upewnić się, że funkcja synchronizacji kontaktów została wyłączona w aplikacji mobilnej Facebooka.Warto zwrócić uwagę na to, że w sekcji „Kontakty” wyświetlane są także numery telefonów naszych znajomych, którzy udostępnili je na swoich facebookowych tablicach. Numerów tych nie da się usunąć bez całkowitego skasowania znajomych z listy."
<qrq> Ale Sikorski chyba nie ma oficjalnego profilu na FB? :D
<DarkSmark> książka też : D!
<DarkSmark> a jest opcja jak na twitterze niby "konto zweryfikowane" by ocenić czy naprawde prawdziwe?:)
<BlessJah> julek: baba cokolwiek podpisala?
<qrq> DarkSmark Jest
<BlessJah> julek: moj bank nie udostepnia moich danych do usa
<BlessJah> chyba...
<julek> BlessJah: ludzie wzieli kredyty i dali jej pieniadze, a teraz placza... wlasnie o to chodzi...
<BlessJah> julek: nie bylo co czytac
<DarkSmark> no ale nie sporządzali żadnego dowodu
<DarkSmark> że brali i dawali jej
<julek> wzielibyscie kredyt i oddali pieniadze obcej osobie?
<julek> o czym tu w ogole rozmowa... mam nadzieje, ze nikt im pieniedzy nie odda
<qrq> Brać kredyt?
<julek> a sprawa niestety pojawiala sie w jakiejs "uwadze", czy czyms w tym stylu...
<qrq> Samo wzięcie kredytu to ryzyko
<julek> tak jak sprawy licznych meneli, co nie placa i jecza, ze im mieszkania lepszego nie dadza...
<DarkSmark> a przekręty na wnuczka podobna sprawa, ofiary naiwne starsze osoby, chce "wnuczek" pożyczyć kase pilnie na coś ważnego, babcia/dziadek sie zgadza a on mówi że kolege podeśle i tak tracą kase dla szajki bandytów...;d
<BlessJah> qrq: zalezy, bo sa kredyty i pozyczki
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: zadzwon do babci i popros o pozyczke
<BlessJah> powiedz ze kolegee wyslesz
<qrq> BlessJah Wszystko tylko by mój podpis zamienić w wartość :D
<julek> DarkSmark: tylko, ze tutaj mozna pieniedzy nie dac... a np. w takim ZUS-ie...;)
<BlessJah> qrq: twoj podpis zmienia wartosc papieru
<DarkSmark> no to chyba nie do swojej zadzwonię bo to wcale wnuczkowie nie byli ;d
<julek> heh...
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: zadzwon do swojej
<DarkSmark> :D
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: test penetracyjny zrob
<julek> jak sie daje starym babom z alzheimerem pieniadze to tak jest...
<DarkSmark> regulki iptables nie przepuszczą ;( ;d
<julek> niestety w pewnym wieku starym ludziom nie powinno sie w ogole dawac pieniedzy (niech maja 10zl na chleb i tyle)
<qrq> julek Głosuj na SLD :D
<julek> qrq: w zyciu...
<DarkSmark> w moim mieście wiszą plakaty wyborcze "oddajcie dowód babci!" stawiajcie na młodych, pięknych, ambitnych
<DarkSmark> : D
<qrq> To był sarkazm :)
<DarkSmark> bić czerwonych ;p
<julek> bić!
<BlessJah> julek: jak szukalem mieszkania to rozmawialem z na oko 80 letnia babcia bardziej od ciebie rozgarnieta
<julek> ?
<DarkSmark> i na ile Cię oskubała :D
<qrq> U mnie był kiedyś plakat z gościem a poniżej pisało "Wypierdalać z dinozaurami"
<julek> starsza pani wziela cie na utrzymanie?;)
<BlessJah> julek: wynajac pokoj chciala studentom
<julek> ja mam do wynajecia piwnice;)
<BlessJah> jest tam prad i internet?
<DarkSmark> a gdzie studiujesz ?
<julek> wstawi sie toi-toia i student moze mieszkac;)
<BlessJah> wroclaw
<julek> ja mieszkam w lublinie i nie narzekam:)
<DarkSmark> na AGH kraków kolega na 6 kolesi za niewielkie mieszkanie płaci (w biednej dzielnicy) 500zl na głowe :D
<qrq> Fajną rzecz zrobiło google z tymi kodami sms
<qrq> Do logowania
<BlessJah> qrq: chwila
<BlessJah> qrq: narzekasz ze fb ma twoj numer komorki
<julek> ja mieszkam w centrum lublina, wszedzie mam blisko:)
<BlessJah> a potem dajesz go do google?
<BlessJah> google to nie bank
<DarkSmark> ja katowice i wszędzie blisko;(
<qrq> BlessJah Nie o to chodzi.
<BlessJah> bank ma moj numer
<BlessJah> bo kody sms zabezpieczaja pieniadze
<qrq> BlessJah Chodzi o to że oni udostępnili mój numer
<BlessJah> google nie dostanie mojego numeru
<qrq> BlessJah Facebook udostępnił mój numer telefonu
<BlessJah> choc moze go juz ma, to zalezy od api symbiana
<julek> a odnosnie pradu iinternetu - w piwnicy prad placi spoldzielnia wiec rachunkow nie ma i pewnie lapie hotspoty z restauracji i urzedu miasta wiec nie ma rachunkow:)
<DarkSmark> symbian w dobie androida </3
<qrq> Java w dobie symbiana :D
<julek> hmm... w sumie dobre lokum taka piwnica... dla jakiegos informatyka, ktory nie potrzebuje duzo dziennego swiatla
<DarkSmark> java w dobie pythona ;D
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: android od google
<DarkSmark> co wy macie do googla :D
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: btw, jest python na symbiana
<julek> mam kolege, ktory do dzisiaj uzywa kart 3dfx
<DarkSmark> "bo fejs udostepnił jego numer"
<BlessJah> julek: serwerownie zaloz
<DarkSmark> btw na androida też :)
<julek> BlessJah: tak myslalem nawet zeby cos tam postawic
<BlessJah> i?
<julek> mam nawet taki desktop co by sie nadal
<qrq> DarkSmark Moi znajomi widzieli mój numer :/
<qrq> :D
<julek> ale wilgoc w sumie
<BlessJah> julek: z kontrpropozycja wyjde
<DarkSmark> qrq ;( no to koniec z Tobą, zmieniaj całuy telefon
<BlessJah> julek: na stancji mam spora piwnice
<BlessJah> z pradem
<BlessJah> internet - powinno wifi lapac, jak nie kabel pociagniemy
<BlessJah> julek: mozesz wbijac studiowac
<qrq> DarkSmark Ja mam tylko kilku znajomych
<DarkSmark> hahaha:D
<qrq> A jak ktoś ma 300? :D
<julek> heh... dzieki, ja mojej nory nie zamienie na nic innego:)
<DarkSmark> a co do światła to ja lubie akurat ciemność :D i uwaga! nawet wychodze na zewnątrz :D
<qrq> Znam gościa co ma 1200
<qrq> Znajomych
<julek> ja mam dobre lokum, nade mna dentysta, pietro nizej biuro nieruchomosci, obok adwokat
<DarkSmark> brakuje jeszcze zakładu pogrzebowego Hades w piwnicy :D
<julek> jeszcze w kamienicy jest notariusz i jakis fryzjer na dole
<BlessJah> qrq: ja znam goscia ktory ma kilkaset tysi
<qrq> Byłem dziś na koncercie
<BlessJah> pan gabka sie liczy?
<BlessJah> qrq: a ja na rowerze
<qrq> Another Pink Floyd
<BlessJah> qrq: i wyrywalem laski
<julek> qrq: ?
<julek> qrq: co to takiego?
<DarkSmark> <ciemna strona ksiezyca>
<qrq> Tribute Band
<julek> australian pink floyd show bedzie w lutym
<qrq> Muzycznie są nawet nawet
<julek> DarkSmark: mam na winylu:)
<DarkSmark> pink floyd muzycznie jest całkiem całkiem?!
<qrq> Australijczycy są straszni
<julek> DarkSmark: a dzisiaj mi przyslali "final cut"
<DarkSmark> comfortably numb<33 kilka dni temu cały dzień słuchałem
<qrq> DarkSmark Ten tribute band
<julek> heh...
<qrq> Australijczycy grają sztucznie
<julek> DarkSmark: http://www.lastfm.pl/user/bjulek :)
<DarkSmark> http://www.lastfm.pl/user/darksmark
<DarkSmark> kulcik <3
<DarkSmark> apropo kultu jutro idę na koncert do kultowej katowice :D
<qrq> Hmm
<qrq> Kult
<julek> DarkSmark: z twoich pierwszych 8 zespolow na 6 bylem na koncercie;)
<julek> a na kulcie bylem chyba 8 razy
<julek> ale juz mi sie myli
<DarkSmark> ja tylko nie byłem na roguckim ale na comie oczywiście tak:D
<qrq> Nie wchodzę na te strony bo będziecie mieli moje IP :D
<qrq> :P
<julek> na comie bylem 2 razy... i imo sredniawe...
<qrq> Zresztą i tak macie :D
<DarkSmark> <smieje sie> :D
<DarkSmark> ja byłem w gliwicach, dąbrowie, czeladzi, katosach na comie;D
<qrq> Genesis...
<julek> w ogole hey i happysad nie lubie:)
<DarkSmark> na kulcie bylem raz w spodku i na after party w kultowej był kazik jak zwykle
<julek> u mnie co roku coma gra na juwenaliach
<qrq> Byłem na Peterze Gabrielu w Poznaniu w 2002
<DarkSmark> jesteś z poznania?:D
<BlessJah> kurcze
<qrq> Nie
<qrq> Z Bielska Białej
<BlessJah> chyba zadnego z powyzszych zespolow nie znam
<DarkSmark> http://www.lastfm.pl/festival/1900354+Event+Horizon+Festival
<DarkSmark> szukam sponsora :(
<DarkSmark> na pidżamke :(
<m477> napilbym sie bro
<qrq> Vangelis
<m477> ale nie chce mi sie isc
<qrq> Lubię tylko jego Blade Runner Score
<julek> qrq: fajne;)
<DarkSmark> studiujecie coś?:D
<qrq> julek Esper Retirement Edition
<julek> ja calego lubie i znam... chociaz tutaj na lastfm to w sumie... to nie jest reprezentatywne
<qrq> julek Bo ten zwykły Esper jest gorszy
<DarkSmark> btw, Krzysztof Komeda chyba Leszek Możdżer czy jak mu tam wydał płyte mu poświęconą tzn jego twórczości
<qrq> Z gorszych taśm
<m477> a co
<julek> DarkSmark: nie wiem... nie jestem na biezaco
<m477> kawa sie skonczyla, browarow nie ma ;/
<qrq> A w tym retirement voiceover jest tylko ze spotkania Rachel i Detektywa
<julek> m477: ja mam w lodowce 2l sebskiej rakiji
<qrq> A reszta tylko muzyka
<julek> qrq: popatrze jutro
<m477> czego?
<julek> dzieki
<julek> mam jedna plyte vangelisa
<qrq> Voices? :D
<julek> nie "spiral"
<julek> imo sredniawa... monotonna
<julek> mowie o winylu oczywiscie;)
<qrq> Vangelis zawsze ciągło trochę do tandety
<julek> niestety...
<qrq> np Mythodea :D
<julek> ale ma pare plyt wybitnych;)
<qrq> Wystarczy mieć minimum obeznania w muzyce poważnej by wiedzieć że ten album.....
<julek> on tez wspolpracowal z wokalista "Yes"
<DarkSmark> rm -R ;d
<m477> ide las vegas ogladac :)
<DarkSmark> kac vegas chyba :D
<m477> rm -rf /*
<m477> csi !
<qrq> A Conquest of Paradise to już straszna tandeta :P
<DarkSmark> :(
<DarkSmark> polecacie jakieś filmy które w kinie teraz lecą?:)
<julek> qrq: ja bym polemizowal...
<qrq> Vangelis jest jak Radiohead
<julek> qrq: to jest muzyka do filmu i taka ma byc:)
<qrq> Jak wczujesz się w ich nieco tandetną nutę to ci się spodoba :)
<DarkSmark> Radiohead kojarzy mi się z hipsterowymi małymi dziewczynkami w za dużych koszulach w krate kiwające się jak naćpane na boki
<julek> nie znam wlasciwie
<qrq> DarkSmark To jest Happysad :)
<julek> tzn. nazwe tylko, wiem, ze jest taki zespol, ale nie wiem nawet co graja;)
<julek> heh... wlasnie
<DarkSmark> radiohead i coldplay :D
<julek> happysad to taki zespol dla nastolatek
<DarkSmark> a happysad to jeszcze mniejsze :D
<qrq> I Kult :P
<DarkSmark> ...;D
<DarkSmark> i coma.
<DarkSmark> uzywa ktoś banshee?
<julek> ja kultu ostatnio nie slucham, bo mnie ten caly kazik drazni
<julek> btw, raz nawet mialem spotkanie twarza w twarz z kazikiem;)
<qrq> Kult muzycznie wogóle mnie nie rusza
<DarkSmark> a ja z moją kobietą jakoś zraziliśmy się do kazika po tym:
<DarkSmark> http://www.staszewski.art.pl/
<DarkSmark> tam też jest jeszcze "» MOJA ODPOWIEDŹ NA LIST MANAGERA KULTU, PIOTRA WIETESKI, NA FORUM KAZIKA (03.05.2011)
<DarkSmark>  "
<qrq> Kojarzę :D
<qrq> Czytałem o tym w Przekroju
<julek> DarkSmark: ja to samo... chociaz wlasciwie juz wczesniej mialem pewna niechec
<DarkSmark> tak skomercjalizował się w moich oczach kazio, a go całkiem inaczej kojarzylem
<julek> a jesli chodzi o muzyke to od paru lat samo gowno...
<DarkSmark> janek wiśniewski padł!
<DarkSmark> :D
<qrq> Myślę że to niekoniecznie jego wina ale
<qrq> Strzelił sobie samobója
<julek> DarkSmark: http://faraday16.wrzuta.pl/audio/8fru0fxBvXT/komercya_2000_wersja_lightowa
<qrq> Szczególnie że "młodzi ludzie" mogą mu tego nie wybaczyć
<BlessJah> julek: amerykanizacja
<julek> niestety...
<DarkSmark> co nie zmienia że piosenka mi się podoba :D
<julek> tzn. jesli chodzi o muzyke kultu to mi sie juz w drugiej polowie lat 90-tych nie podobaja...
<DarkSmark> spotkał się ktoś z jakimś odtwarzaczem na pingiwna w którym będzie dało się importować podobne ustawienia do tych z equalizera z winampa? ;d
<DarkSmark> by choć ociupinke przypominały
<BlessJah> julek: blade loki i no pasaran kiedy powstaly?
<julek> nie wiem...
<DarkSmark> też znam ale blade loki mi się mało podobają
<BlessJah> ja z komorki pisze to mi sie nie chce sprawdzac
<DarkSmark> plagiat 199 mniej znane i bardziej mi sie podoba
<julek> ja slyszalem kiedys ich jedna plyte
<BlessJah> julek: meskie granie?
<julek> a w ogole to ja terazmalo polskiej muzyki slucham
<DarkSmark> 2006 rok
<julek> a jezeli juz to jakis bues/blues-rock
<DarkSmark> ja tam kocham pidżame porno :D
<DarkSmark> od koło 8 lat:D
<julek> pamietam pare lat temu koncert...
<julek> grala pidzama porno i kult
<julek> a przed nimi chyba jeszcze farben lehre
<julek> na jednym koncercie, na juwenaliach
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-10
<julek> albo akurat... nie pamietam
<julek> ale 3 znane zespoly
<DarkSmark> to bym tam zwariował na wszystkie 4 zespoły:D
<julek> heh
<julek> akurat oczywiscie jeszcze ze starym wokalista:)
<DarkSmark> a pidżama by nie popełnić błędów i nieprzedobrzyć w 2007 przerwała działalność
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: wiedzieli kiedy skonczyc
<DarkSmark> bo "nie mamy przeciwko czemu się buntować" i że inna epoka nawet na koncertach zmieniali teksty różne typu "jestem pojebany pankowiec" śpiewali jestem pojebany odrzutowiec :D
<DarkSmark> a ty regge słuchasz?:D
<julek> DarkSmark: 19 maja 2005 byl ten koncert:)
<julek> DarkSmark: a co do pidzamy to nie wiem, bo wlasciwie nie sledze
<qrq> "Pewu i klanie Staszewskim -  DZIĘKUJEMY.  Mam to w  dupie, poradzę sobie - oddam komuś swój bilet na juwenalia. Kazik już  raz mnie zrobił w ch** (nawalony jak autobus na pomarańczowej trasie) a  teraz takie jazdy - dziękuję, promujcie się wszyscy nie za moje  pieniędze. Wolę klikać w banery o hamburgerach."
<DarkSmark> pidżama jak gra to raz w roku i najczęściej na urodzinach albo wcale albo jarocin
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: reggae?
<DarkSmark> kazik chyba spóźnił się do katowickiego spodka kiedyś 2h z powodu jego stanu...;D
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: zastanow sie skad nick mam
<BlessJah> stanu spodka czy kazika?
<julek> DarkSmark: w ogole to w lublinie zawsze najlepsze juwenalia;)
<julek> DarkSmark: jesli chodzi o polska muzyke... bo na korna to jednak wiocha;)
<DarkSmark> juwenalia śląskie na lotnisku muchowiec nieraz niezłe mamy w katosach
<qrq> Teksty Grabaża mnie wprowadzają w stan katatonii
<julek> fajnie w tym roku gral perfect - markowski spiewa do mikrofonu, w miedzy czasie odsuwa mikrofon, dlubie w nosie (spiew dalej leci)
<qrq> "Dzień dobry. Kocham cię. Już posmarowałem tobą chleb."
<julek> az go sciagneli ze sceny i opieprzyli, ze bezczelnie sie jeszcze smieje;)
<DarkSmark> qrq ale strachy na lachy to inna bajka niż pidżama porno:D
<julek> podobno "na zywo" zaspiewal tylko 2 piosenki
<julek> qrq: ja mam to samo;)
<BlessJah> qrq: kiedys zrozumiesz
<qrq> Ja potrzebuję brutalności w muzyce
<julek> qrq: znasz "selling england by the pound" genesis?
<qrq> Znam
<DarkSmark> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKuKPQAlMEA masz brutalność :D
<julek> jedna z moich ulubionych plyt ostatnio... w ogole ostatnio katuje genesis
<julek> ze 2 lata;)
<qrq> Jak założę rodzinę i żona wykrzesa ze mnie ostatki energii to może zacznę słuchać Strachów :D
<qrq> julek Genesis... Słuchałem ich kiedyś
<DarkSmark> haha, nie moja wina że grabaż humanista skończył historie :D
<qrq> DarkSmark Wolę Joy Division :P
<DarkSmark> a ja słuchając teraz "Genesis - Invisible Touch" czuje się jakbym oglądał film typu powrót do przeszłości, słoneczny patrol stary czy coś;D
<qrq> DarkSmark Tylko z albumu Closer.
<julek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2KRpRMSu4g
<julek> DarkSmark: posluchaj tego ↑
<qrq> Bo Genesis bez Gabriela to pop
<julek> ja tez nie lubie poznego genesis
<qrq> W sumie... z Gabrielem też był popem :D
<julek> qrq: chociaz "trick of the tail" jeszcze trzyma stary klimat;)
<DarkSmark> a to mi przypomina mojego pegazusa starego :D
<qrq>  julek Wiem
<DarkSmark> a Tool znacie?:D
<qrq> Tak
<julek> moje "trick..." jest strasznie zdarte;)
<julek> ale kupilem za 5zl;)
<qrq> Lubię Pink Floyd z Watersem
<qrq> Ale to Gilmourowskie ścierwo niecierpię...
<julek> heh... wlasnie...
<qrq> "No more turning away"
<qrq> Wqrwia mnie ten utwór
<DarkSmark> <qrq> Lubię Pink Floyd z Watersem  //widziałeś filmik z trasu THE WALL?:D jakie efekty specjalne?
<julek> qrq: a ty nie byles na "the wall"?
<DarkSmark> The Who - Baba O'riley końcówka instrumentalnie genialnie by brzmiała na żywo:D
<julek> w kwietniu
<qrq> julek Nielubię The Wall
<qrq> :D
<julek> heh, to co lubisz?
<qrq> Pomijając kilka utworów
<julek> "final cut" zostaje;)
<qrq> Lubię.... Pink Floyd na żywo od 1970-1977
<DarkSmark> zresztą sami zobaczcie jak nie widzieliście! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUYzQaCCt2o&feature=player_detailpage#t=35s
<qrq> Albumy Wish You Were Here i DSOTM i utwór Echoes
<qrq> Animals mi się podoba w wersji live
<qrq> Ale wersja albumowa brzmi strasznie plastikowo
<DarkSmark> a film the wall widzieliście?
<qrq> Tak
<qrq> Gilmoura nie chcę widzieć nawet!
<qrq> Nie dość że lipny z niego kompozytor i tekściarz
<julek> ja tez widzialem
<qrq> To jeszcze spieprzył koncert w Gdańsku
<julek> qrq: ja zauwazylem, ze dziewuchy lubia gilmoura... wiesz... ja je wabie do mnie na "division bell";)
<qrq> Stałem przed konsolą mikserską
<qrq> I słyszałem jak ludzie rozmawiają wokół
<qrq> :|
<qrq> Cały koncert
<qrq> Jeszcze w życiu nie byłem na tak lipnym koncercie
<julek> a w ogole... ma ktos jakies fajne winyle na zbyciu?;)
<julek> qrq: ja na gilmoura bym poszedl...:(
<BlessJah> julek: daj mi linka to obczaje
<julek> btw, wiecej "echoes" na zywo nie uslyszysz
<BlessJah> jak sie bede roverem wozil na miescie
<julek> BlessJah: tzn.?
<julek> linka?
<qrq> Nigdy nie słyszałem na żywo "Echoes" w wykonaniu Pink Floyd
<qrq> :D
<julek> qrq: gilmour powiedzial, ze bez wrighta echoes nie zaspiewa
<julek> btw, na gilmourze nie bylo?
<qrq> Julek Było
<julek> aaa... nie slyszales, czy nie pink floyd?
<BlessJah> julek: division bell
<julek> nie ogarniam...
<qrq> Gilmour jest świetnym gitarzystą i tyle
<julek> BlessJah: znasz jakies dziuple, gdzie tym handluja?;)
<qrq> Nie słyszałem Pink Floyd na żywo
<BlessJah> julek: nvm
<DarkSmark> cicho bo mamy twój numer com.;d
<BlessJah> julek: widac leki przestaja dzialac, lekarz musi przepisac mi sielniejsze
<julek> hehe
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: twoj czyli czyj
<qrq> Mój
<qrq> :D
<DarkSmark> qrq
<DarkSmark> :D
<julek> BlessJah: powiedz mi o jakiego linka ci chodzilo, bo dalej nie wiem o co chodzi;)
<julek> a w ogole to zaraz spadam spac...
<julek> bo jutro czeka mnie niezapowiedziana i niespodziewana wizyta
<BlessJah> 0215 < julek> qrq: ja zauwazylem, ze dziewuchy lubia gilmoura... wiesz... ja je wabie do mnie na "division bell";)
<qrq> Dżizas
<qrq> Ja zapuszczam od razu Ummagummę
<qrq> I utwór Sysyphus
<qrq> I wszyskie wymiękają :D
<qrq> Wszystkie :D
<julek> BlessJah: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_1O3ZStGac to lubia
<julek> nigdy nie rozumialem fenomenu tej piosenki...
<julek> qrq: hehe...
<BlessJah> julek: obczaje patent
<julek> qrq: dobra... nastepnym razem puszcze;)
<BlessJah> julek: na pewno to ten link?
<julek> BlessJah: "division bell" to tytul plyty
<qrq> Davida Gilmoura
<julek> BlessJah: znajdz sobie cala i posluchaj
<qrq> To jego solowy album :D
<julek> zgadza sie;)
<qrq> Gościnnie zagrali Wright i Mason
<julek> qrq: ale na "final cut" napisali z kolei, ze album watersa wykonywany przez pink floyd;)
<qrq> The Final Cut ma chociaż świetne zakończenie
<julek> swoja droga to dobrze, ze waters to zakonczyl,bo nie wiem jak mialaby wygladac nastepna plyta;)
<qrq> Ale Waters za bardzo poszedł w recytację poglądów
<qrq> A mniej w muzykę
<julek> qrq: znasz solowe albumy watersa?
<qrq> Tak
<qrq> Amused to Death najbardziej mi się podoba
<qrq> Ale tam jest mało muzyki
<julek> qrq: "pros & cons" mogl byc albumem pink floyd:)
<qrq> Wiem
<julek> waters przyniosl final cut i to, wybrali final cut
<qrq> Byłem na spotkaniu z Masonem w Krk :P
<julek> :)
<qrq> Podał mi rękę :D
<julek> heh
<qrq> Gilmourowi bym nie podał :D
<DarkSmark> solowe baredzo odbiegaja od koncepcji PF?
<DarkSmark> instrumentalnie?
<julek> qrq: ale prawda jest tez taka, ze gdyby nie gilmour to nie byloby pink floyd:)
<julek> pewnie nagraliby jeszcze jakas jedna kiepska plyte bez Syda i gdzies przepadli
<qrq> julek Tylko Jeff Beck
<julek> tzn. ja w ogole okresu Syda nie lubie
<qrq> Jeff Beck miał grać w PF
<julek> hmm...
<qrq> Ale nawinął się Gilmour
<qrq> Tak przynajmniej pisze w książce Masona
<julek> sluchales tego, co mason nagral sam?
<qrq> DarkSmark Pink Floyd po 1977 zeszło na Psy :D
<julek> tzn. tej jego solowej plyty/plyt
<qrq> Mason?
<qrq> Nie :D
<julek> tak... zdaje sie, ze cos bylo
<julek> wlasnie tez nie znam
<qrq> Mam Broken China
<julek> wright nagral 2
<qrq> Broken china
<julek> i cos jeszcze
<qrq> Zee
<julek> "wet dream"
<qrq> Ale to lipne było :P
<julek> ale ja pytalem o masona
<qrq> Nie
<julek> hmm... mi sie plyty wrighta nawet podobaly
<qrq> Znasz koncertowy album z 1970?
<julek> pewnie slyszalem...
<julek> ale nie moge powiedziec, ze znam;)
<qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dRR7WJJfwE
<qrq> To właściwie bootleg
<qrq> Ale
<qrq> Z konsolety
<julek> widzialem kawalki na youtube
<julek> musze poszukac... juz druga rzecz;)
<qrq> EMI ma nagrania wszystkich koncertów PF z 1977 roku
<julek> szkoda, ze sowieci tego nie wydali na winylach:(
<qrq> Wątpię aby to wydali w najbliższym czasie
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Ja spadam
<qrq> :)
<DarkSmark> bić czerwonych
<julek> w sajuzie plyty wydawano z pominieciem licencji, bo to widocznie bylo niezgodne z socjalizmem
<DarkSmark> dobranoc:)
<qrq> Bo wymiękam już
<BlessJah> cienias
<DarkSmark> ja nic nie czuje:D
<BlessJah> :>
<julek> przez to tez polskie nagrania upadly:)
<qrq> Dobranoc
<julek> bo trzeba bylo nagkle zalicencje placic;)
<julek> dobranoc
<julek> heh... ja tez spadam, bo jutro moge miec niespodziewana wizyte;)
<DarkSmark> to ja zaraz też :D
<BlessJah> wizyte?
<julek> heh... a w ogole to ta tez zwabilem na pink floydow;)
<DarkSmark> niemcy pewnie.
<julek> BlessJah: nie... taka jedna:)
<julek> ja generalnie mieszkam sam...
<BlessJah> julek: cholera, musze sie doedukowac w tych pink floydach
<BlessJah> gdzie to mozna dostac?
<julek> BlessJah: dziala;)
<BlessJah> to sie dosypuje do drinka?
<BlessJah> \o/
<julek> BlessJah: ja juz 2 wyrwalem na pink floydow, a teraz chyba 3...:)
<julek> a jak im puscisz "wish you were here" z winyla... heh...
<BlessJah> nie mam winyla :(
<julek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCQTr8ZYdhg
<julek> musisz nabyc:)
<DarkSmark> z YT jak puszcze tez dziala?!
<DarkSmark> :D
<julek> dziala...
<julek> ale jak juz ja zwabisz do siebie i puscisz z winyla...;)
<BlessJah> drogie winyle
<BlessJah> i odtwarzacze
<julek> nie takie drogie...
<DarkSmark> gramofon mam bez igły:(
<julek> w sumie nie sa drozsze niz kompakty:)
<DarkSmark> dzisiaj adamek walczy?
<julek> ja kupilem "wish you were here" za 30zl, szwabskie wydanie w dobrym stanie
<julek> a "dark side of the moon" chyba za 10, juz nie pamietam:)
<BlessJah> julek: winyla nie spiracisz
<julek> ale w ogole mam mase plyt, ktore kupilem za 1zl;)
<julek> BlessJah: urok winyla;)
<BlessJah> ale obawiam sie ze piraty tez nie pasuja
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> jakby nie chwalic sie okladka?
<BlessJah> julek: jak bede na swoim to i winyl sie znajdzie
<BlessJah> do robienia nastroju
<julek> heh...
<julek> no ja jestem na swoim i nie narzekam;)
<BlessJah> na razie musze przezyc, bo moze byc krucho
<julek> zawsze znajdzie sie jakas, co przyjdzie posluchac muzyki:)
<BlessJah> no...
<julek> a jak jej jeszcze cos ugotuje...
<julek> ostatnio pomieszkiwala u mnie taka
 * BlessJah nie jest nekrofilem
<BlessJah> nie zamierzam nikogo truc
<julek> z pol roku w sumie siedziala
<julek> heh... ja lubie gotowac:)
<BlessJah> julek: w mieszkaniu studenckim zawsze znajdzie sie ktos, kto nastroj popsuje
<DarkSmark> to helion wydał gotowanie dla geeków :D
<julek> BlessJah: ja mieszkam sam:)
<BlessJah> wlasnie o tym mowie
<julek> czasem sie mnie nawet pytaja dlaczego kogos nie wezme... dzieki;)
<julek> cenie sobie prywatnosc;)
<BlessJah> julek: mnie wez
<julek> chociaz miejsce nawet mam:)
<BlessJah> do piwnicy :)
<BlessJah> tylko czasem winyla pozycz
<julek> heh... do piwnicy moge cie wziac za darmo:)
<BlessJah> o
<BlessJah> internet za free
<BlessJah> prad za free
<BlessJah> piwnica za free
<julek> BlessJah: mozesz do mnie za free przyjechac na popijawe;)
<BlessJah> darmowy alkohol?
<BlessJah> jestem abstynentem
<julek> (dostaniesz nawet jakies wyro:) )
<BlessJah> julek: hm... moglbym ci placic za gotowanie
<BlessJah> i pozyczanie winyli
<julek> heh
<DarkSmark> i kobiet
<DarkSmark> ;D
<julek> patrz kurde...
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: mialbym wlasne
<julek> a ta, co tu siedziala za nic nie placila...
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: choc lapane na pozyczone winyle
<BlessJah> julek: hm... a ty tak tylko z dziewczynami czy...
<BlessJah> :]
<julek> i juz nie siedzi, w ogole doszedlem do wniosku, ze trzeba sie cenic... jak uslyszalem, jak jej kolezaneczki mowia, ze jestem pod pantoflem...
<julek> heh...
<BlessJah> moze bradem pittem nie jestem ale za to i wymagania odpowiednio nizsze
<BlessJah> :]
<julek> heh...
<BlessJah> ajtam
<BlessJah> wybralem wroclaw i wyjade najwczesniej za magistra
<julek> hmm...
<DarkSmark> a ja inż mgr :P
<julek> ja tutaj stwarzam odpowiednia atmosfere;)
<BlessJah> julek: moge przyjezdzac na wakacje
<julek> ugotuje cos... wyciagne serbskie wino... winyla puszcze, w kominku rozpale...:)
<BlessJah> ooo
<DarkSmark> XDDn hahahaa
<BlessJah> czyli jednak nie musialbym mieszkac w piwnicy
<BlessJah> \o/
<julek> BlessJah: heh... mowilem o dziewczynach;)
<julek> jak siedze sam, to nie ma problemu, ale jak mam goscia, to do piwnicy;)
<BlessJah> nie moge popatrzec?
<BlessJah> :(
<julek> zbok:P
<DarkSmark> postawi ci pingwinka...
<DarkSmark> w piwnicy
<BlessJah> julek: czyli rozumiem, ze mi ty tutaj tak miodzisz a naprawde liczysz ze jakas dziewczyna z kanalu zaslyszy?
<julek> u mnie w piwnicy sa warunki jak w wersalu
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: zabawne w sluchawkach leci penguin christiny perri
<BlessJah> julek: moze byc nawet stan surowy, zrobi sie
<DarkSmark> a na kanale są dziewczyny?:D
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: za mlody jestes
<BlessJah> dorosniesz to sie dowiesz
<julek> BlessJah: heh... kiedys przeczytalem taki cytat: "jestes dziewczyna i uzywasz linuksa? boze jaka ty musisz byc brzydka..."
<julek> mam nadzieje, ze zadna nie slucha:)
<DarkSmark> oj chyba nie:D
<julek> BlessJah: "w wersalu" to chodzilo mi o to, ze nie ma kibla;)
<julek> w wersalu robilo sie za kotare, raz na tydzien sprzatali
<DarkSmark> gratuluje:D
<BlessJah> julek: zrobi sie
<DarkSmark> wiecie że PIS chce zakazać używania linuksa?:P
<BlessJah> bo?
<DarkSmark> bo ma być nielegalny i już.
<BlessJah> zrodlo
<DarkSmark> Trwam
<Ashiren24> happy Caturday
<tar-gz> o/
<mati75> tar-gz: !#
<Wizard> heh
<qrq> Dobry
<Sm4rek> ;)
<Sm4rk> śpiochy!:)
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: akurat wczoraj dosyc wczesnie odpadles, wiec zakrawa to na hipokryzje :]
<DarkSmark> e tam od razu wcześnie... powiedz to normalnym ludziom
<kalwin> Dobry :0
<BlessJah> :)
<qrq> Czasami mam problemy z odróżeniem damskiej częsci pokoju od męskiej
<qrq> Np byłem przekonany że bastetmilo jest mężczyzną :D
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nastepny ci penisa przyprawil :)
<BlessJah> qrq: mozesz sie bracie przejechac kiedys, lepiej uwazaj
<qrq> BlessJah Mówisz poważnie?
<BlessJah> nie, chyba ze zamierzasz randki w ciemno urzadzac
<BlessJah> idziesz do blond julii
<BlessJah> a tam julian
 * BlessJah ducks
<DarkSmark> jak tam piwnica...;D
<nn52> siema!
<nn52> Kupa lat :D
<DarkSmark> <kupa>
<BlessJah> nn52: ajtam, ludki nawet nie zauwazyly ze zniknelas
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: jak ja sie ciesze, ze mam tekstowego klienta
<nn52> :D
<nn52> odbiło mi i zainstalowałam Debiana na innym dysku.... :P (używając swapu i home z innego).
<BlessJah> home sredni pomysl
<BlessJah> uid sie moze nie zgodzic
<DarkSmark> żebyś nie myślał że ja w xchatcie mam jakieś emotki...
<BlessJah> swap bez problemu
<nn52> kij z uidem , Deb zamontował wszystko
<nn52> działało jak ta lala.... tylko ten system jakiś nie ogarnięty :D
<nn52> wszystko się w nim pierd.... :) , nawet jego grub źlę zaczął wszystko źle wykrywać... -.-.
<DarkSmark> debian oddaje zawsze zachowanie użytkownika ;D
<nn52> :D
<nn52> ić w cholere z nim , prawda że działa cholerne szybko , dosłownie pare sec , a kij z  tego jak robi masę problemów.
<nn52> nie mówiąc że nie wykrył Ubu na innej partycji  ,a Window$a wykrył jako Viste
<DarkSmark> nn52 może się nie mylił... ;D
<nn52> OpenSuseł rodzi sobie z tym lepiej.
<nn52> Wykrył Łubuntu , Debiana i Se7en'a
<DarkSmark> opensuseł ma śmieszną czcionke moim zdaniem jako wiodąca systemowa...
<nn52> tylko z Suśle robią się czasami  martw ikonki xD
<nn52> wpisuje zypper install ibus i inne z ibusem powiązane , i ibus jest, tylko ikonka martwa i nie da sie skonfigurować.
<nn52> trzeba z terminala wywyłać ustawienia ibus'a
<nn52> w ogole Yast jest do kitu,  wszedłam na Ubu , zainstalowałem gruba z ubu, zrobiłam update gruba i siedze dalej na  Ubu.
<nn52> Kurde , zakręcony dziś dzień mam...
<nn52> jeszcze na ~ trzabyło ustawić na nowo chowny.
<bastetmilo> qrq: i dlatego mam na imię Kasia. Dobre. :)
<nn52> Próbował ktoś chłodzieć komputer olejem?:D
<BlessJah> jadalny ci zjelczeje
<BlessJah> a mineralny jest drogi
<BlessJah> no i pewnie dyski go nie polubia
<nn52> pewnie nie , propo Debiana , czemu domyślnie nie obsługuje WiFi?.
<BlessJah> bo nie
 * |B|enedyktXVI zastanawia sie czy tylko u niego zablokowali szwabski RTL
 * nn52 się nie martwi bo ogląda RTL RTL2 RTL KLUB  SuperRTL przez dekoder i są nie kodowane! :)
<nn52> na ASTRA RTL jest kodowany , na HotBird nie.
<nn52> a niech zgadnę  , meczyk?? :D
<BlessJah> bbl
 * |B|enedyktXVI kliczko vs. adamek, chyba zadowole sie jakas transmisja online 
<fi9o> No ja tez.
<fi9o> Pojde do wujka(dom obok, on ma rtl)
<DarkSmark> na polsacie sport czasem nie ma?:P
<DarkSmark> a chyba nie ma
<fi9o> Pay-per-view
<fi9o> I masz
<|B|enedyktXVI> 40 plnow za walke bokserska w domu - no comment
<|B|enedyktXVI> rtl cale istnienie dami pozniej vectry w moim miescie, i dzis dziwnie nie ma
 * |B|enedyktXVI dziękuje Bogu za internet
<fi9o> ;]
<DarkSmark> http://www.cyfrowypolsat.pl/program-tv/rtl/rtl-boxen-dr.-klitschk.o.-in-der-h%C3%B6hle-des-l%C3%B6wen-die-wm-im-schwergewicht-vitali-klitschko-vs.-tomasz-adamek-live-aus-breslau_2260027963588
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3mdupex> (at www.cyfrowypolsat.pl)
<julek> czesc
<nn52> Ludki , znacię komendę lub problem który monitoruj łącze?
<nn52> program*
<nn52> chodzi i ilość danych pobranych ogólnie , i ilość wysłanych.
<nn52> bo chce mieć mobilnego neta , i nie wiem ile transferu potrzebuj , czy gra warta świeczki.
<DarkSmark> conky odpowiednio skonfigurowany
<julek> ja tam nie uzywam ttakich bajerow w conky:)
<julek> wlasciwie to moj config jest dosyc prymitywny
<DarkSmark> to może niech spróbuje poszukać w tym: http://www.ubucentrum.net/2009/10/screenlets-tapeta-jako-dynamiczny-zegar.html
<DarkSmark> może jest jakiś widżet;p
<julek> gkrellm pokazywal to chyba domyslnie
<julek> ale jest paskudny;)
<julek> ja mam conky jako zegar:)
<DarkSmark> ale tu nie chodzi o zegar:P
<DarkSmark> <nn52> chodzi i ilość danych pobranych ogólnie , i ilość wysłanych.
<DarkSmark> <nn52> bo chce mieć mobilnego neta , i nie wiem ile transferu potrzebuj , czy gra warta świeczki.
<julek> heh... wiem;)
<julek> tak tylko mieszam... zeby przeszkadzac
<nn52> conky odpada
<DarkSmark> w sumie w ubunciaku masz system -> administracja -> monitor systemu -> zasoby
<julek> a nie bylo jakiegos appletu na gnome-panel?
<DarkSmark> ale poo moich 61,3MB odebranych sądze że to tylko z danej sesji od startu kompa
<julek> o ile gnome...
<nn52> Kurde... transferu internetowego
<nn52> nietransferu dysków
<nn52> jeżeli z YT więcej niż 8gb wyciągam na miesiąc ( pobranych = oglądanych) , to gra nie warta świeczek.
<DarkSmark> w monitorze systemu jest w zasobach historia sieci a nietransferu dysku:D
<nn52> a dobra jest, w zasyby , trzabyło tylko rozciągnąć w dół
<DarkSmark> download/upload ;D
<nn52> ale to liczy na dzieµń
<nn52> znaczy ... na sesję chyba nie ?
<nn52> jak się zreloguje zaś będzie "0"
<DarkSmark> tak od momentu uruchomienia
<DarkSmark> http://www.ulos.pl/linuxapp11.html kolejna propozycja
<nn52> potrzebuje z całego miesiąca, by działał zaraz po uruchomieniu i zliczał łączenie wszystkich użytkowników.
<DarkSmark> to może ten vnstat, w centrum oprogramowania jest dostępny bez GUI ale chyba nakładka jest też gdzieś "vnStat is a network traffic monitor for Linux. It keeps a log of daily network traffic for the selected interface(s). vnStat is not a packet sniffer. The traffic information is analyzed from the /proc filesystem, so vnStat can be used without root permissions."
<nn52> spoko, konsola mi nie straszna
<DarkSmark> może i nie straszna ale fajnie mieć coś na wierzchu i kontrolować na żywca;d
<Ashiren24> :3
<DarkSmark>  vnstati http://www.google.pl/search?hl=pl&q=vnstati&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=255l255l0l840l1l1l0l0l0l0l142l142l0.1l1l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1664&bih=895&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3rcasfc> (at www.google.pl)
<nn52> vnstat -u -i brodband0 , i vstat działa od utworzenia bazy danych , racja??
<DarkSmark> to pod php ładniej wyglada " vnstat PHP frontend vnstati "
<DarkSmark> nie wiem ale jeśli jest jako dejmono usługa czy cóś to pewnie tak skoro pokazuje z kilku miesięcy
<DarkSmark> Po utworzeniu bazy danych należy zrestartować demona programu. Teraz musimy odczekać kilkanaście minut aby program zebrał potzrebne dane, inaczej zwróci błąd.
<DarkSmark> deamon = usługa od startu OSa więc tak
<nn52> mogli by podać kod na restart demona ... nie pamiętam wszystkich  komend...
<DarkSmark> http://www.ulos.pl/linuxapp12.html to wygląda czytelniej moim zdaniem ale  trza mieć apacza np i pehape zainstalowane na maszynie swej;d
<DarkSmark> sudo /etc/init.d/nazwa_demona restart spróbuj
<DarkSmark> no i chyba jak uruchomisz ponownie system to też będziesz miał jak restart :D
<DarkSmark> sudo /etc/init.d/vnstat status
<DarkSmark> sudo /etc/init.d/vnstat start
<DarkSmark> sudo /etc/init.d/vnstat restart
<DarkSmark> sudo /etc/init.d/vnstat stop
<DarkSmark> powinno działać
<nn52> dzięki ,
<nn52> udało się
<nn52> zresztartowało mi demona
<nn52> tylko ten vnstat w php
<nn52> mogłby być po polsku , a nie niderlandzku?
<nn52> spolszczenie trzeba zrobić xd
<DarkSmark> co do komend wystarczy znać podstawową hierarchie plików i katalogów w systemie miejwięcej. w /etc/init.d/ masz dużo innych startowych skryptów (uruchamiane usługi podczas startu systemu) które w ten sam sposób praktycznie uruchamiasz tylko trza mieć poświadczenia administracyjne (sudo)
<DarkSmark> juz patrze
<nn52> DarkSmark, dzięki
<DarkSmark> ja skrinie jest angielski :D w folderze lang widze polskiego nie ma
<DarkSmark> jest angielski
<DarkSmark> edytujesz plik w dowolnym edytorze
<DarkSmark> config.php
<DarkSmark> linia nr 31
<DarkSmark>     $language = 'nl';
<DarkSmark> zmień na en
<DarkSmark>     $language = 'en';
<DarkSmark> serio domyślnie miałeś holenderski? ciekawe kto wpadł na tak genialny pomysł by był to domyślny język.... :D
<nn52> miałaś kurwa mać no.
<Ashiren24> :O
<nn52> mam już PL , sama sobie spolszczyłam.
<DarkSmark> a po czym mam wniskować że kobieta niby ;) kobiety nie przeklinają! :D
<nn52>     $locale = 'pl_PL.UTF-8';
<nn52>     $language = 'pl';
<DarkSmark> nie powinno działać
<nn52> Serio!? . Od kiedy!
<nn52> a dlaczego niby nie powinno?!
<DarkSmark> a działa?
<DarkSmark> bo w folderze lang masz tylko 3 pliki ze spolszczeniem;d
<DarkSmark> cs, en i nl
<DarkSmark> mozesz sobie na ich podstawie napisać spolszczenie
<DarkSmark> tłumaczenia dużo nie ma
<nn52> http://84.234.8.68/vnstat
<nn52> mam przecież
<nn52> znam PHP
<DarkSmark> ja php niestety nie znam
<nn52> pl_PL.UTF-8 powoduje że ogonki się wyświtlają
<nn52> spolszcze
<nn52>  całośc
<nn52> to spakuje
<nn52> i wrzuce gdzieć na upload
<nn52> gdzieś*
<DarkSmark> i takie podejście mi się podoba :P
<DarkSmark> ty to jednak taka troszke tłumaczka jesteś :D
<nn52> trochu
<nn52> wkur... mnie oprogramowanie po angielsku , a nikomu nie chce się tłumaczyć, to ktoś musi
<DarkSmark> jednak angielski nie bez podstawy to język informatyków i na wyższych uczelniach pojawia się jako jedyny a firmy wdrażają darmowe szkolenia języka strikte technicznego informatycznego angielskiego obowiązkowe dla pracowników IT
<DarkSmark> ale przez takie osoby jak Ty filozofia Ubuntu i wolnego oprogramowania nabiera sensu zamiast siedzieć bezproduktywnie jak niektórzy, bo na pewno ktoś by w końcu sobie też spolszczał a po co koło na nowo wymyślać "Każdy użytkownik komputera powinien mieć możliwość używania oprogramowania we właściwej mu wersji językowej,"
<nn52> =)
<nn52> zaraz skończę , tylko sprawdzam czy sensownie wszystko jest
<nn52> najwyżej ktoś poprawi
<Ashiren24> hmm to moze sprobuje klingonskiego ;o
<nn52> kogo?
<Ashiren24> o_O
<Ashiren24> hint: star trek
<DarkSmark> taki język chyba z pewnego filmu :D
<DarkSmark> no właśnie :D
<DarkSmark> nie da rady bo UTF nie obsługuje :D
<Ashiren24> chyba najbardziej rozwiniety sztuczny jezyk poza esperanto
<nn52> Chiński zapisywany jest w Big5..... :P co tam UTF
<DarkSmark> :(
<nn52> znaczy pismo Han ,czy jakoś tak
<DarkSmark> no ale klingonski jest bardziej pozaziemski....
<nn52> Skończone =) , teraz tylko spakować :D
<nn52> hmm readme  chyba nie będę tłumaczyła :D
<DarkSmark> mam nadzieje że funkcji z bibliotek pehapa nie tłumaczyłaś... xD
<nn52> -,-
<DarkSmark> słodko się gniewasz. ;d
<nn52> http://niewidzialni.tk/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=24&p=85#p85
<nn52> macie jeszcze anglo-języczne oprogramowanie które trzeba przetłumaczyć?! :D
<DarkSmark> troche nie składniwo napisany temat..;D
<DarkSmark> jesteś na pewno Polką? :D
<nn52> Oj .... nie chce mi się ładnie pisać , ładnie napisane jest tylko tłumaczenie.
<nn52> teraz ładniej?
<DarkSmark> w 190 lini w graph.php masz jeszcze "no data available" nanoszone na rysowany wykres...
<DarkSmark> i tu cię mam :D
<nn52> kurde, a szukałam tego :D
<nn52> Ciiii szybciutko trzeba zmienić :D
<DarkSmark> nie odpowiedziałaś :p
<nn52> Dobra, poprawione :)
<nn52> nowy upload zrobiony
<nn52> na co nie odpowiedziałam.
<nn52> ??
<DarkSmark> Jastrzębie Zdrój!
<DarkSmark> <DarkSmark> jesteś na pewno Polką? :D
<nn52> skąd wiesz że jastrzębie zdrój??
<nn52> hmm , Jastrzębie , leży na granicy Polsko-Czeskiej , może jestem Czeszką.... xD
<DarkSmark> wiem doskonale gdzie leży :D
<nn52> Ale skąd wiesz że akurat jestem z Jastrzębia
<Ashiren24> akcent
<nn52> Jak akcent?. Nie czaje was ,. =|
<Ashiren24> taki joke ;o
<DarkSmark> oj Monika Monika...
<nn52> A to nie ja ;)
<DarkSmark> apsik
<Ashiren24> anyway, happy Caturday
<BlessJah> nn52: zobacz, tam w okienku obok ci mruga cos
<DarkSmark> ewa farna!:D
<BlessJah> "cicho jakby caly swiat zgasil swiatlo poszedl spac"
<DarkSmark> czeszkowate :D
<qrq> Ahoj
<nn52> hej
<qrq> Miało być z "ó" a nie z "o" :D
<qrq> :D
<nn52> ;p
<nn52> Da się być połączonym jednocześnie do dwóch źródeł internetu ?? ( WiFi / Brodband)?
<qrq> Tak
<qrq> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1853728/
<qrq> :)
<zielony> hallo moze ktos pomoc
<nn52> wszyscy , o ile znają rozwiązanie
<zielony> :)
<zielony> mam problem
<nn52> to wiemy
<zielony> z unity na ubuntu
<nn52> Średnio pomogę , no wal.
<zielony> po instalacji ni euruchomił sie unity tylko gnome
<nn52> zainstaluj stery graficzne
<zielony> switnie to juz robilem
<nn52> to zrestartuj system
<qrq> W oknie logowania
<nn52> po instalacji
<zielony> i teraz mam najnowsze ale dalej to samo
<qrq> Zamiast gnome
<qrq> Ustaw Unity
<nn52> nazywa się chyba "Klasyczny Ubuntu"
<zielony> powoli
<nn52> chyba
<zielony> gdzie to mam ustawic
<qrq> Mam taką dygresję........ Po co używać Unity? :D
<nn52> nie wiem
<zielony> wiesz kolorowe i takie tam
<nn52> ja wolę gnome2.x.x a jak uśmiercą 2.x.x to przejde na XFCE
<DarkSmark> jak się teraz wylogujesz i chcesz wpuisać login na dole masz
<qrq> nn52 o.O
<DarkSmark> sesja czy jakoś tak
<DarkSmark> ubuntu bez efektów
<DarkSmark> ubuntu zwykłe itd
<zielony> wiesz jak dla mnie to dopiero zaczynam wiec
<DarkSmark> ps: ja mam zintegrowaną karte tutaj bo popaliłem i Unity nie obsługiwane jest :)
<DarkSmark> na dwóch lapkach działa;d
<DarkSmark> i powiem Unity - jestem na nie.
<qrq> nn52 Jak dla mnie mogę korzystać z gnome 2.x już forever
<BlessJah> nn52: juz teraz przejdz
<zielony> jak podzialam to bede mial zdanie cezko mi krytykowac
<DarkSmark> KDE mi sie poprzednie 3.5x podobalo
<zielony> skoro nie pracowalem
<nn52> qrq, co się stało? :) . Zdziwiony?? Unity mnie nie przypadło , źle się pracuje. Gnome 3 to nie porozumienie ,a KDE3 nie idzie dorwać.
<nn52> wieć wybieram XFCE.
<nn52> ale narazie siedze na gnomie i jest ok
<nn52> 2.
<BlessJah> gnome3 ma tryb fallback
<qrq> A wątpię aby w Debianie Stable wprowadzili gnome 3 w ciągu najbliższych lat
<zielony> na raze dzeki zobacze
<zielony> jak mi pojdzie
<BlessJah> dziala jak gnome2
<nn52> Miałam Debiana i myślałam że wyp. PC'ta przez okno
<julek> nn52: centos 5.6 ma kde3
<DarkSmark> zielony wyloguj się i jak wpisujesz hasło na dole to masz do ustawienia
<DarkSmark> aaa polazł
<DarkSmark> D:
<nn52> CentOs.... hmmm trzab spróbować go
<julek> nn52: i ciagle wspierany:)
<qrq> nn52 Czemuż tak?
<qrq> nn52 Jak dla mnie nie ma różnicy w prostocie użytkowania
<BlessJah> julek: a nie tylko poprawki bezpieczenstwa aby?
<qrq> A responsywność jest znacznie większa
<julek> BlessJah: a czego bys chcial? zeby nowe wersje kde3 wychodzily?;)
<nn52> qrq, Deb. wszystko źle wykrywał , nawet grub jakieś spier... był. Instaluj na nowo google chrome , naglę brakuje zalezności , to chce je rozwiązać ,a on mówi że spełnienie jest nie możliwe oO
<qrq> nn52 To był Debian Stable?
<julek> BlessJah: instalujac centosa 5.6 przynajmniej masz gwarancje, ze kde3 bedzie sie tam "trzymalo kupy", nie bedzie problemu z zaleznosciami...;)
<nn52> qrq, Tak
<BlessJah> qrq: potwierdzam co mowi nn52, ale z innego powodu wywalilem stable
<nn52> 6.0.2 chyba
<qrq> nn52 To musiało być dawno temu :D
<qrq> Bo Squeeze jest bardzo dopracowany
<nn52> qrq,  grub nie wykrył Susła , Ubuntu , a Windows 7 jakos Windows Vista.
<BlessJah> nn52: stable ma stare jajko i nie wykrywa wszystkiego
<qrq> nn52 A jaką płytę instalowałaś?
<nn52> qrq, dvd ( obraz miał ponad 1 gb)
<nn52> x86
<qrq> DVD1?
<nn52> tylko 1 DVD , bo obrazów do ściągnięcia było 9 , po co mi tyle.
<qrq> Bo to ma kolosalne znaczenie
<nn52> netinstall z pena nawet nie ruszał ... ciągłe błedy
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Jeżeli nie jest się zaawansowanym użytkownikiem to instaluje się Debiana z wersji Live CD
<qrq> Live DVD
<qrq> Tam są domyślne pakiety
<nn52> to była Live DVD właśnie
<qrq> Hmm
<nn52> było ich az 9 do ściągnięcia .. sciągłam jedną.
<qrq> To był Squeeze?
<qrq> Nie :D
<nn52> Czekaj ... podam linka
<qrq> To nie było LIVE DVD :D
<nn52> skąd sciągany
<nn52> http://www.debian.org/CD/torrent-cd/ i x86 -> i386
<qrq> debian-live-6.0.2-i386-gnome-desktop.iso
<nn52> amd64 większe jajka robił
<qrq> To jest Debian z domyślnymi pakietami Gnome
<nn52> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.2.1/i386/bt-dvd/debian-6.0.2.1-i386-DVD-1.iso.torrent
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3zp9qfb> (at cdimage.debian.org)
<nn52> doszedł link?
<nn52> cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.2.1/i386/bt-dvd/debian-6.0.2.1-i386-DVD-1.iso.torrent
<qrq> nn52 Tak , to nie jest wersja desktopowa
<qrq> Bo ta aplikacja co wykrywa inne systemy operacyjne jest bodajże na DVD2
<qrq> brb
<nn52> huh
<nn52> CentOS oblookam jeszcze
<qrq> Pobierz sobie ten obraz debian-live-6.0.2-i386-gnome-desktop.iso
<BlessJah> nn52: centos6
<BlessJah> qrq: nie lepiej zaczac od netinstalla?
<nn52> netinstall wywalał błedy
<nn52> nie chciał się instalować
<BlessJah> stable czy testing?
<qrq> Blessjah Ale po co skoro tam już są domyślne pakiety dla Gnome
<nn52> tylko stable
<BlessJah> qrq: ja preferuje budowe systemu od dolu
<BlessJah> nn52: na desktop?
<BlessJah> czy serwer
<nn52> both
<BlessJah> a jak serwer to headless czy inny?
<qrq> BlessJah Ja mam "zremasterowany" system :P
<nn52> na desktop
<BlessJah> qrq: zremasterowany?
<nn52> na server też niechce się instalować ( bez xów)
<BlessJah> nn52: a zalezy ci na aktualnosci pakietow?
<nn52> i to bardzo
<DarkSmark> bo jedna płyta to podstawowy system a reszta płyt to repozytorium OFFLINE, można je wyłączyć (repo z CD) i włączyć chyba repo debiana;d
<DarkSmark> i wtedy instalujemy z sieci;d
<qrq> Blessjah Remastersys
<qrq> Blessjah Tylko Debian , nie Ubuntu
<BlessJah> qrq: ja nadal bede tkwil przy budowaniu od dolu
<nn52> BlessJah, zalezy my na aktualności pakietów , i expresowego bootowania i wyłaczania systemu
<qrq> Nie mam na to czasu :D
<qrq> Aktualne pakiety?
<BlessJah> arch
<BlessJah> :D
<qrq> Wiesz że to oznacza mniejszą stabilność
<nn52> Arch?
<BlessJah> archlinux
<nn52> Dobra
<nn52> inaczej
<BlessJah> szybki i aktualny
<BlessJah> ale niekoniecznie serwerowy
<nn52> Średnio stabilny , by się szybko nie wysypał. Superszybki , i miarę aktualny
<qrq> Nie ma takiego :D
<BlessJah> qrq: arch
<nn52> arch raz mnie zraził ... kurde
<qrq> Jak ktoś lubi poświęcać czas na konfigurację :)
<BlessJah> qrq: raz skonfigurujesz i dziala
<nn52> Ubuntu długo sie włacza i to mnie wk..a
<BlessJah> nie, nie zabiera to tak wiele czasu
<qrq> Bo Ubuntu to sh*t :D
<nn52> chociaż szybciej niż windows
<nn52> za to wyłącza się w 2 sekundy
<BlessJah> nn52: wady budowania od gory - przeladowanie
<nn52> obadam sobie Centka
<nn52> a i aArcha
<qrq> Władowali tam w h*j procesów i zamula :D
<nn52> Core Image	?
<BlessJah> nn52: centos powoli sie bootuje
<BlessJah> nn52: target to serwery i korporacje, im sie nie spieszy
<nn52> Centos to chyba na mandrivie bazowany nie ?
<nn52> Arch ma pacmana jak dobrze pamiętam
<BlessJah> rhelu
<BlessJah> tak
<qrq> A teraz z Unity jest jeszcze gorzej
<BlessJah> jedna z najwiekszych zalet archa to pacman
<nn52> Arch na czym bazowany?
<BlessJah> niczym
<nn52> arch , jakie paczki ssie? .deb czy .rpm'ki?
<BlessJah> tar.gz
<qrq> nn52 Do czego Ci potrzebne akutalne pakiety?
<nn52> qrq, zapytaj o to Sony ( apache).
<BlessJah> nn52: centos dazy do 100% kompatybilnosci z red hatem
<qrq> nn52 Potrzebujesz system do działań serwerowych?
<qrq> Do zadań :D
<nn52> w zasadzie tj. domowy server
<nn52> z X'ami. Czasami potrzbuje coś pobrać u kogoś , a np. nie chce wypierniczyć transferu z  dedyka, to sse z mojego
<qrq> nn52 Domowy serwer HTTP?
<BlessJah> domowy, znaczy desktop z demonami
<nn52> Np. ppracuje na dekstopie
<nn52> i mam 10 plików króre zrobiłam , i wrzucam na server, wy ukogoś to wykorzystać do zaś innych celów
<nn52> potem na ftp wrzuce sie spowrotem i tak w kółko
<nn52> nie wiem jak to opisać.
<BlessJah> 1425 -!- nn52 [~nn52@unaffiliated/nn52] has quit
<BlessJah> hrr
<BlessJah> wy ukogoś to wykorzystać do zaś innych celów
<BlessJah> nn52: my ukogoś co z tym zaś zrobić???
<qrq> :D
<nn52> by*
<BlessJah> zaś?
<nn52> z/w
<qrq> nn52 Jesteś ze Śląska? :D
<BlessJah> qrq: ta
<BlessJah> qrq: tez po akcencie doszedles?
<qrq> Sam jestem z Małego Śląska :D
<BlessJah> malego?
<DarkSmark> lece papki;* bp adamki
<qrq> Bielsko Biała
<nn52> j/j
<qrq> Ołkej
<nn52> arch dual core powinien wystarczeć.
<qrq> Ja od lat używam debiana do zastosowań desktopowych
<qrq> I jak narazie sprawdza się :)
<BlessJah> arch dual core?
<BlessJah> co to?
<nn52> archlinux-2011.08.19-core-dual.iso
<BlessJah> dual zanczy ze i686 i x86_64 na jednej plytce
<BlessJah> core, zaczy ze podstawowy system na plytce, instalacja offline
<nn52> No i git  , przetestuje na virtualce, potem zastanowie się jak będzie wyglądać to na hdd
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> wlasnie o tym mialem powiedziec
<BlessJah> nn52: to twoje "zaś z plikami" - moze potrzebujesz git/bzr/svn
<nn52> Czego? potrzebuję?!  =x
<nn52> svn .... z svn konfigurowałam emulator WII który i tak się nie odpala =X i poszedł pod nóż.
<nn52> Co to git i bzr ,nie słyszałam
<BlessJah> system kontroli wersji
<nn52> yhym
<nn52> i jak te cacko działa?
<BlessJah> no edytujesz na jednym kompie
<BlessJah> i synchronizujesz na drugim
<BlessJah> i edytujesz na drugim
<BlessJah> i synchronizujesz na pierwszym
<nn52> oo :D dokładnie ;D
<nn52> też by się przydało
<BlessJah> te pliki, to jakies tajne, czy mozesz publiczny dostepn zrobic?
<nn52> Głownie to pliki serverowe w Java .
<nn52> wieć może być public
<nn52> niedługo MC 1.8 i zaś będzie trzeba 1-2 dni posiedzieć by dostosować :P.
<qrq> Dżizas :D
<nn52> Tetris też
<nn52> nowy wyjdzie
<BlessJah> jak nie przeszkadza ci, ze inni beda to widziec, to zaloz konto na launchpadzie czy githubie
<nn52> Nudzi mnie to , 1.8 to ostatnie pliki jakie wydaje, dalej je porzucam chyba
<qrq> Podziwiam developerów
<qrq> Serio :D
<nn52> wiem że moje pliki to jedne z najlepszych .... , ale nudny ten MC ... nic nowego nie widze tam.
<nn52> od 1.5 do 1.7 zmieniło się to źe po 5 minutach wyskakuje napis że nie orginalna kopia xD
<nn52> a problemy z renderowaniem świata gry się pogorszyły.
<nn52> moja przeróbki plików serverowych wynoszą 82% i są dość duże. Inny  mają wkład 10-20% a to nic.
<nn52> powyżej 80% chyba można nazwać je własnymi  , tak myślę.
<BlessJah> co to za pliki serwerowe?
<BlessJah> minecraft?
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Mogłeś zadać to pytanie 6 minut wcześniej :P
<qrq> W każdym razie...
<BlessJah> MC to midnight commander
<nn52> tak Minecraft ;). Po instalacji jest świat bardziej cywilizowany.
<BlessJah> nawiasem midnight ssie
<qrq> Przyjdzie czas stagnacji dla Minecrafta
<BlessJah> jestes developerka javy?
<nn52> niedoszłą , bez cerów.
<BlessJah> jak swinka morska!
<nn52> chodź kod Minecrafta nie wymaga większej znajomości javy
<nn52> ani nie świnka, ani nie morska?
<qrq> Bo co nowego mogą dodać? :) Zwierzaki już są :P
<qrq> W każdym razie koncepcja gry ma duży potencjał
<BlessJah> nn52: kobieta progrmista, dokladnie jak mowisz
<qrq> Czego nie można powiedzieć o kodzie :D
<qrq> Znaczy się o enginie :)
<nn52> Klienta też trza było przerobić. Żaby ciufcie , autka  i samolociki były wyświetlane.
<qrq> Trzeba nowego silnika :)
<nn52> Ah ta Kanciasta codzienność.
<qrq> Nie chodzi mi o grafikę :)
<qrq> Bo kanciastość jest atutem Minecrafta
<BlessJah> nn52: jak to jest legalne, to tym bardziej
<nn52> nie wiem czy takie modyfikacje są dozwolone.... nic o tym nie pisali :D
<BlessJah> nn52: kodzisz dla siebie czy masz rzesze userow?
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> no to git odpada
<nn52> ostatnia wersja jest na 1.5.2
<nn52> wieć troche rzesza ludzi o mnie zapomniała ;D
<nn52> aktualnie jest 1.7.5
<nn52> kupa wersji
<BlessJah> jesli to legalne to git
<qrq> Na jakiej licencji jest MC?
<nn52> statystyki mówią że ściągnięc  wersji 1.5.2 bylo ok 78 tysięcy.
<nn52> nie wiem nie wiem
<BlessJah> jesli nie to pewno nawet w cv wpisac nie bedziesz mogla :|
<BlessJah> eee
<BlessJah> 78k sciagniec twojego serwera?
<qrq> Klienta :D
<qrq> Chyba.....
<qrq> Dobra ja spadam bo i tak mnie olewacie jak księdza po kolędzie :D
<nn52> 78k to zmodowany client + server , to jedna paczka
<nn52> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minecraft nic o tym nie piszą.
<BlessJah> nn52: masz jakas strone?
<nn52> nie , projekt upadł ...po wersji 1.5.2 (  mc.niewidzialni.tk )
<BlessJah> za same reklamy bys domene utrzymala
<nn52> ja mam wszystko na darmych hostach
<nn52> i domena też free  .tk , też fajna
<TheNumb> nn52: .eu też fajna
<nn52> ale nie jest darmowa
<nn52> kiedyś byłą
<nn52> była
<nn52> za gree
<nn52> fee
<nn52> free*
<BlessJah> kurcze, co ja mam scrackowac ten apps
<BlessJah> niby freeware
<BlessJah> a jednak trial
<BlessJah> mogliby uczciwie napisac ze trial
<BlessJah> jak mnie te dema triale i shareware wkurzaja
<nn52> jaki programo?
<nn52> no jasny szlag, czemu w żadnym Linuksie/Uniksie nie używa się ee ( Easy Editor)
<witkol__> nn52: najprościej knemo zainstalować sobie
<nn52> Arch ma nano
<nn52> (łatwy)
<nn52> i vi chyba
<nn52> instalacja w Archu łatwa nawet
<BlessJah> nn52: nano wez
<Wilczek> nn52: Kiedyś był jeszcze Joe czy cuś takiego
<nn52> mam nano
<nn52> teraz pakiety ustawiam
<BlessJah> base i base devel
<BlessJah> nic wiecej
<BlessJah> zainstalujesz potem
<BlessJah> bo i tak bedziesz musiala upgrejd ssac
<nn52> takie ustawione i to dawno D
<BlessJah> mowilas ze ustawiasz
<nn52> taaak u wybieram programy do zainstalowania ;P
<nn52> Select packges to install
<BlessJah> nom
<BlessJah> to tylko base i base devel zaznacz
<BlessJah> grupy
<nn52> yhy
<nn52> teraz siedzie na g xD
<BlessJah> g???
<nn52> gphoto , gpsim .... ect
<BlessJah> gtk
<BlessJah> gnome
<BlessJah> czy co?
<BlessJah> nvm
<nn52> jestem
<nn52> na
<nn52> thunderbird-pl
<BlessJah> zle to robisz
<BlessJah> nie rob tej listy
<nn52>  źle robie?!
<BlessJah> zainstaluj system i wtedypoinstalujesz stuff
<BlessJah> tak to sie niepotrzebnie narobisz
<BlessJah> a tak zainstalujesz to co ci potrzebne
<nn52> Grub czy syslinux?
<nn52> chyba grub
<nn52> nie?
<BlessJah> grub
<BlessJah> legacy
<nn52> mam całkiem coś innego co podajesz
<nn52> zaś paczki każe wybrać
<|B|enedyktXVI> system -> gwiazki przy base base devel -> koniec instalaji -> upgrade -> sterowniki od grafiki -> cala reszta, zawsze dziala ;)
<Wilczek> No i menu.lst na UUIDach najlepiej
<|B|enedyktXVI> ofc
<BlessJah> nn52: legacy znaczy ze nie grub2
<BlessJah> tylko grub 1
<nn52> pisz tylko GRUB Bootloader
<BlessJah> nn52: chodzi tylko o oszczednosc czasu, przejrzenie listy trwa dlugo
<BlessJah> no to ptaszek
<Wilczek> Ptaszek!
<Wilczek> Gdzie?!
<Wilczek> :E
<BlessJah> Wilczek: nie masz?
<BlessJah> uuu
<nn52> dobra
<BlessJah> wyrazy wspolczucia
<nn52> Installing please wait...
<BlessJah> nom
<nn52> na liście widziałam nvidia :P czyli stery sa xD
<BlessJah> na serwer lepiej nouveau
<BlessJah> teraz chwile poinstaluje
<BlessJah> a potem i tak przyjdzie upgrade
<BlessJah> chyba ze pobiera z neta paczki
<BlessJah> bbl
<Wilczek> BlessJah: Mam...
<nn52> BlessJah, masz Archa?
<nn52> BlessJah, jaki jest menager plików na archu?
<nn52> i przykładowa komenda instalacji programów
<|B|enedyktXVI> pacman --help
<nn52> Fedora  to yum install , Debian to aptitude install , Ubuntu to apt-get , Suseł to zypper install
<nn52> a ok , system sie intlauje to nie sprawdze
<nn52> instaluje-*
<|B|enedyktXVI> alt ctrl f2 f3 f4
<|B|enedyktXVI> i sobie sprawdzaj
<nn52> powiedz mi jeszcze, czy paczki ściągane jak się instaluje , da się wyklikać , czy coś w stylu urpmi -i pakiet.rpm , ;P
<|B|enedyktXVI> 'pacman -S nazwapaczki' pobiera i instaluje paczke. pacman --help wyjasni ci cala reszte ;) pacman -Ss szykanie paczk pacman -Syu aktualizacja systemu
<|B|enedyktXVI> zamiast pacmana polecam program yaourt
<nn52> o ku,.... xD zero sensu , musze zapisać bo nie zapamiętam :D
<nn52> wo.. "error: failed retrieving file" huh ... xD
<|B|enedyktXVI> przy instalacji achra ;>? czy samodzielnym sciagnaiu pakietu?
<nn52> instalacji
<nn52> cała taką litanie errorów mam
<|B|enedyktXVI> net install? czy z cd ;>
<nn52> downloading pakiet , error : failed retriving file nazwapakietu fromxy.
<nn52> z cd
<|B|enedyktXVI> nie powinno tak byc, bo sa przeciez na cd :D
<nn52> no właśnie
<nn52> a internet skonfigurowałam na początku
<|B|enedyktXVI> nie mam pomyslu ;P instaluj jeszcze raz D: moze to jakis jednorazowy bug
<|B|enedyktXVI> sluze pomoca przy instalacji step by step, ale to dopiero wieczorem (poznym)
<nn52> jak narazie to instaluję go na virtualce... potem wciepie na dysk :P
<|B|enedyktXVI> aa ;-) moze tu lapie zonka nie znajdujac napedu
<nn52> http://bash.org.pl/649350/ xD
<|B|enedyktXVIAWA> spadam, zycze powodzenia, bye
<nn52> bbw
<amastah> hej
<amastah> mam nadzieję, że są tu osoby chętne do pomocy ;)
<macer1> nadzieję zawsze możesz mieć :D
<amastah> mam problem z wystartowaniem ubuntu  kieszeń na usb3.0
<amastah> macer1: nadzieja to podstawa ;)
<macer1> tzn masz dysk na usb3 i na nim masz ubuntu?
<amastah> macer1: zainstalowane genuine new
<macer1> na tym dysku, tak?
<amastah> tak
<macer1> czy to jedyny dysk w kompie?
<amastah> nie
<amastah> laptop
<macer1> jaka wersja ubu?
<jacekowski> a jak problem masz
<jacekowski> wlaczyles bootowanie z usb i w ogole
<amastah> niebiańska cośtam. 11.04
<amastah> jacekowski: normalnie wybieram <f9> wybieram dysk usb3.0 i w wyniku mrugający kursor na czarnym tle
<macer1> uefi czy bios?
<amastah> aż muszę zobaczyć co to jest uefi
<macer1> dobrze, masz bios xD
<jacekowski> bez anczenia czy uefi
<jacekowski> amastah: jak zainstalowales?
<amastah> graficznie. w większości domyślne opcje, partycjonowanie: wykryło mi dysk jako /dev/sdc utworzyłem /boot swap i / i dałem dalej i się zainstalowało
<amastah> sektor rozruchowy na /dev/sdc
<jacekowski> sprawdz tego dyska w innym kompuetrze
<amastah> ok. Tylko dostępne mam komputery z usb2.0, nie wiem czy to ma znaczenie
<jacekowski> to jest to samo
<amastah> ok, z/w
<amastah> jacekowski: nie zagłębiałem się dalej ale menu gruba się pokazało
<amastah> jacekowski: w konfiguracji vmplayer (use hole disk) to ubuntu ładne się odpala
<nn52> ale ten arch jest porąbany
<r_f_a> nn52: racja - wywal go i wgraj ubuntasa
<nn52> r_f_a, nie nie   =D .  jeszcze go przekonfiguruje na kilka pososobów
<nn52> no nie ten sposób też nie działa xD
<julek> nn52: co nie dziala?
<nn52> wszystko xD
<julek> ech... iksde...
<nn52> podczas instalacji nie umie się połączyć z serverem , po instalacji nie chce aktualizować systemu
<nn52> menda jedna no
<julek> "nie umiem";)
<julek> wcisnij ctrl+alt+f2 i ustaw siec
<Sm4rk> ;)
<Sm4rek> ython
<jacekowski> amastah: no to cos w laptopie nie tak
<amastah> jacekowski: no właśnie nie wiem co, bo np jak pendrive usb startuje to śmiga aż miło
<amastah> jacekowski: a ten głupi dysk opiera się
<qrq1> Wtam :D
<scx> Dobry wieczor
<scx> Czy Ubuntu LiveCD pozwala korzystac z akceleracji graficznej (Nvidia GT 4xx)?
<TheNumb> scx: nie
<Stirlitz_> hyh puknęli germańcom \o/\o/
<SimonPHOENIX> transmisje przez neta Adamka chce zobaczyc, picac na priv
<ntat> Cześć
<ntat> Wszyscy przed telewizorami?:)
<ntat> W Internecie jest za darmo:)
<adasiek_abix> a gdzie w internecie?
<nn52> Poszukuje "Dekoder application/x-mmsh" znak ktoś dobry?
<nn52> Ludki ... i potrzebuje Silverlight na Linux'a
<adasiek_abix> http://www.abix.info.pl/ubuntu-lts-ciekawostki/silverlight-w-linuksie.html
<adasiek_abix> i masz...
<adasiek_abix> działa, przynajmniej u mnie na 10.10
<nn52> mam nadziej że na TV Online zadziała , bo brat dupe mi truje.
<nn52> Moonlight nie jest kompatybilny z 6.0.2... no kur... nać
<nn52> Znacie inne sposoby?
<yie> pod chromem przy instalacji kodeka zwraca błąd brak dostępu
<nn52> mi pod chrome wszedłó
<nn52> ale  crashuje się
<nn52> przeglądarka
<nn52> trza na winde przejśc lub maszyne wirtualną
<yie> nie znajdzie sie stream na flashu ?
<ntat> http://pl-sport.tv/
<yie> lux, dzięku
<yie> dzięki*
<dejanull> Jak ubić proces, który jest zoombie
<dejanull> kill -9 nic nie daje
<nn52> pkill
<nn52> aa
<nn52> zombie
<nn52> kill po pidzie coś daje?
<dejanull> nic
<dejanull> Nie mam pojęcia jak bo ubić, wydaje mi się, że jedynie reboot coś da
<dejanull> a nie mogę go obecnie zrobić
<nn52> reboot -h now coś daje?  =D
<dejanull> sure sure
<nn52> teraz wejść tylko w ustawienia Nvidia , i podzielić na 2 ekrany , jedne keran wysłać na TV i RTL chłopaki będa oglądać :P., a ja na 1rwszym screenie będę surfowała.\
<|B|enedyktXVIAWA> nn52 jak poszla instalacja?
 * |B|enedyktXVI leje na uzytkownika Szatan kubel wody swieconej
<Szatan> "
<Szatan> |B|enedyktXVI: ODDAWAJ MJ P**DOLONY GRAMOFON! ;x
<nn52> |B|enedyktXVI, a szpadaj......
<nn52> poszedł pod nóz Arch
 * |B|enedyktXVI tufu tufu tufu skrecz
<|B|enedyktXVI> małej wiary jesteś ;)
<nn52> ten os to jakiś szrot ....
<nn52> po instalacji nawe zaaktualizować OSa się nie da
<nn52> nic się nie da zrobić... mimo że net skonfigurowany
 * Szatan is screaming
<nn52> pacman -Syu.... error: cannot coś tam from czegoś tam nie pamiętam
<nn52> daję only local core
<|B|enedyktXVI> musi sie dac, to najpiekniejszy i najbardziej stabilny OeS jaki mialem prosze nn52
<nn52> |B|enedyktXVI, a ja ci powiem że pozdrawia mnie twój wspaniały i stabilny OS środkowym palcem
<nn52> chyba że nie działa poprawnie na virtualkach
<|B|enedyktXVI> narzekasz, mozliwe
<|B|enedyktXVI> az sprawdze jutro z ciekawosci
<nn52> ale nie możliwe , bo Mac się odapa
<nn52> na virtualce
<nn52> odpala
<|B|enedyktXVI> czego uzywasz do wirtualizacji?
<nn52> VirtualBox
<nn52> VMWare nie używam :P ( a może powinnam)??
<NightWish`> kurde
<qermit> nn52: to nie jest kanał dla wyznawców kawałka sera
<NightWish`> kto wie jak na fb dodać wpis z linkiem?
<qermit> NightWish`: na google+ poprostu sie podaje link
<nn52> qermit, co miałeś dokładnie na myśli?
<qermit> przesiądźsię
<NightWish`> qermit: na fb także
<NightWish`> ale wtedy on sie wkleja w wypowiedzi
<NightWish`> qermit: i mam juz dość ludzi co mówią na google+
<NightWish`> wuj mnie ono obchodzi
<nn52> ja do dziś nie mam zapki na google+
<nn52> i raczej nie zamierzam mieć tak konta... :)
<nn52> tam*
<NightWish`> mnie też to mało interesuje
<NightWish`> ale wkurza mnie to ze nie wiem jak linka dołączyć po staremu
<nn52> Anonimowi też mają mieć własną społecznościówkę
<NightWish`> ta
<NightWish`> wiem
<bastetmilo> Diaspora juz jest... tylko trzeba zaproszenie miec
<ntat> no powoli zaczyna się:)
 * |B|enedyktXVI chcial zobaczyc mordobicie a ma koncert
<Wizard> o/
<Wizard> i nikt mnie nie wita :/
<Wizard> pijo pewnie
<bastetmilo> Hej Wizard :)
<Wilku> Hej Wizard!
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo :]
<Wilku> Co tam :)?
<Wizard> cześć Wilku :]
<Wizard> aa, byłem na grillu u znajomych kobity
<Wizard> nawet było sympatycznie
<Wilku> :)
<Wizard> szkoda, że jutro piszę egazmin, bo byśmy dłużej zostali
<nn52> hej Wizard !!!
<nn52> \o/
<Wizard> cześć nn52
<Wizard> cieszysz się, że jestem?
<nn52> Dawno żem cię nie widziała.
<Wizard> nie no, ostatnio codziennie niemal tu plotę głupoty
<nn52> ja idę afk!
<Wilku> n do potęgi a*f*k ;]
<Wizard> :D
<qermit> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> cześć qermit
<qermit> świnio
<Wizard> o już się nie fochaj
<qermit> ChanServ: kto daje i zabiera ten się w piekle poniewiera
<Wizard> piekła nie ma
<qermit> a kto zabiera i daje ten ma płaską faję
<Wizard> o_O
<Szatan> Wizard: Są tylko ludzie i ateiści?:P
<Wilku> Lol
<Wizard> siedzisz jeszcze u pepików?
<qermit> Wizard: już od wtorku w polsce
<Szatan> ekm
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> nie da się opa zabrać ChanServowi
<qermit> nie wiedziałeś?
<qermit> apsik
<Wizard> nie
<ntat> szkoda:(
<r_a_f> i po walce
<fi9o> r_a_f: I tak dlugo trwala.
<fi9o> Z dobrej woli kliczki ten pajac ustal 10 rund
<r_a_f> bokser raczej  -  na dzień dzisiejszy chyba nikt nie ustoi do końca
<fi9o> Ale ja pije do tego
<fi9o> Ze kliczko chcial tyle walczyc.
<r_a_f> a w 2 rundzie chyba mogło się skończyć
<fi9o> Byl w stanie skonczyc to w 2 rundzie
<fi9o> No wlasnie.
<fi9o> Tylko, ze kliczko nie nacieral za bardzo.
<fi9o> Kulturalnie walczyl.
<fi9o> Bo taki przykladowy murzyn jakby zobaczyl, ze sie tak przeciwnik zachwial to juz by zatlukl do konca.
<r_a_f> tak - a Adamek jest owszem dobry - ale to nie jego waga po prostu i to było widać ...
<fi9o> A no.
<fi9o> Dla mnie taki wynik walki byl od poczatku
<r_a_f> przykładowy murzyn lol
<fi9o> Ale liczylem na nokaut w ~ max 3-5 rund.
<r_a_f> tylko skandal ze chcieli 40 PLN w tv
<fi9o> No.
<fi9o> Ameryke nam w polsce robia
<r_a_f> no cena jest amerykańska zdecydowanie
<r_a_f> a za tydzień na tym stadionie George Michael
<r_a_f> i to bym chętnie na żywo zobaczył
<r_a_f> a dzięki tej walce zorientowałem się , że sopcast mi nie działa :/
<fi9o> Ze co?
<Stirlitz_> ~jej ale rade dał
<fi9o> Na homosia sie wybierasz?
<julek> heh
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-11
<m477__> ✈ ✈ ▐▐
<m477__> :D
<tar-gz> o/
<m477__> o/
<tar-gz> m477__, Bawiłeś się kiedys e17?
<m477__> nie
<tar-gz> a z jakiego DE/WM korzystasz?
<m477__> tar-gz: czy jak mam jakis program zainstalowany w /home i zrobie formata partycji gdzie jest / i zainstaluje to samo distro bedzie on 'dzialac'?
<m477__> :P
<m477__> wm-wirtualna mazyna? de-?
<tar-gz> swm- windows manager DE- desktop environment
<tar-gz> wm*
<m477__> a
<m477__> gnome
<tar-gz> 3?2?
<m477__> tar-gz: znasz odp na moje pytanie>?
<m477__> 2
<tar-gz> a jak go zainstalowałeś w /home?
<tar-gz> i co  to za program
<m477__> hmm chyba cos popierniczylem :P
<tar-gz> nouveau-pci-0028
<tar-gz> Adapter: PCI adapter
<tar-gz> temp1:      +6753.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +110.0°C)
<tar-gz> Lolz
<m477__> ;p
<m477__>  ✈ ✈ ▐▐
<tar-gz> m477__, co to za program pobrales?
<m477__> tar-gz: cofam pytanie jednak bo sie pomylilem
<tar-gz> ;D
<tar-gz> co za distro maasz?
<m477__> skoro tu siedze to samo przez sie sugeruje ze ubu :P
<m477__> a czemu mnie tak wypytujesz? :>
<tar-gz> xchat sie popsuł, dziwne
<m477__> hm?
<tar-gz> klient IRC mi sie zaciął. Dziwne.
<tar-gz> ;D
<tar-gz> Wie ktoś może czy na konfiguracji: CPU:1,6Ghz-AMD Sempron 2800, RAM:1Gb, Grafika:Geforce 6100 Ubu z Unity będzie płynnie działac?
<m477__> hmm jest mozliwosc na VM wygenerowac np sygnal mikrofonowy?
<tar-gz> pewno jest
<tar-gz> tylko nie mam pojęcia jak ty chcesz wygenerować sygnał mikrofoowy
<tar-gz> mikrofonowy
<m477__> no softowo
<m477__> nie mam mikrofonu a chce np przetestowac aplikacje ktora rejestruje dzwiek
<tar-gz> ;D
<m477__> co w tym smiesznego
<tar-gz> ja zawsze stereomix ustawialem
<m477__> a coz to>/?
<tar-gz> opcja w alsamixer
<m477__> tar-gz: znasz sie na c/c++ moze?
<m477__> dzieki...
<jacekowski> m477__: a zalezy od vmki
<jacekowski> m477__: niektore potrafia emulowac karte dziwkowa
<fi9o> dziwkowa?
<fi9o> To daje jakis upust na uslugi dziwek? ;]
<m477__> jacekowski: emulowac w sensie ze jest dzwiek w systemie?
<jacekowski> ta
<m477__> jacekowski: no virtual box potrafi ale czy dzieki temu moge wygernerowac jakis sygnal ktory system by to zrozumial jako dzwiek z mikrofonu?
<jacekowski> ta
<m477__> troche z dupy wiem
<m477__> jacekowski: w opcjach dziwieku nic takiego nie ma
<m477__> chyba ze to trzeba jakos 'specialnie' zrobic
<jacekowski> bo to jest domyslnie
<jacekowski> podlacz mikrofon i bedzie dzwiek
<m477__> chyba mnie nie zrozumiales
<jacekowski> a to musisz karte ustawic
<m477__> wlasnie chodzi mi o to zeby bez mikrofonu wygenerowac wirtualny sygnal
<jacekowski> poszukaj czy masz taka opcje jak what-you-hear albo cos takiego
<m477__> ale gdzie
<jacekowski> zeby nie nagrywala z mikrofonu tylko z wyjscia albo cos takiego
<m477__> w VM?
<nn52> iema
<jacekowski> w mikserze
<nn52> siema
<nn52> udało mi się Archa zinatalować i nawet działa
<jacekowski> m477__: ty na win jestes?
<m477__> nie
<m477__> tzn VM jest na winie
<jacekowski> a to sie nie da
<nn52> VM ? VMware?
<jacekowski> host musi byc windows
<jacekowski> bo linux tego nie umie
<m477__> VM -virtual machine
<nn52> o czym  gadacie?
<nn52> no ok
<m477__> zaraz zaraz
<nn52> czrgo  linux nie umie z virtualkami?
<jacekowski> to nie chodzi o wirtualki
<m477__> pamietam ze uruchomilem kiedys audacity i mi nagralo muzyke z wyjscia
<jacekowski> tylko o karty dzwiekowe
<jacekowski> m477__: to pewnie pulseaudio mieszalo
<nn52> No i jaki jest problem?
<nn52> ja często nagrywam cos z Mikrofonu , a często z To co Słychać na PC.
<m477__> jacekowski: ale jak wlacze ta w wirtulanym windowsie to chyba bedzie git?
<m477__> to*
<nn52> Niema znaczenia gdzie, jeżeli robisz jednym programem
<m477__> hę?
<jacekowski> nn52: ale to pulseaudio robi
<nn52> np, Virtual Box czy VMWare, zamontujesz obraz dysku na Wingeow$$ie i na Linux'ie ,a nawet na Mac'u.
<jacekowski> virtualbox nie uzywa pulseaudio
<nn52> tylko ALSE
<nn52> ew. OSS
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<nn52> no ale w czym wy macie problem , nie rozumiem was.
<nn52> a Pulse to nakładka na ALSE ( z tego co pamiętam).
<jacekowski> what-you-hear to ficzer PA
<jacekowski> badz driverow
<jacekowski> zadne drivery linuxowe tego nie maja
<nn52> na windowsie odpowiaza za to Steorwnik Dźwiekowy
<m477__> mam pulsaudio w VB
<m477__> jacekowski:
<jacekowski> m477__: no to przestaw na what-you-hear sobie mikser od PA
<nn52> jak nie mają , jak na XFCE przestawiam   Recording Source 1 "In" Recording Source 2 "Out" ( lub daje Off)
<nn52> jeżeli chce nagrywać z dwóch źródeł jednocześnie.
<jacekowski> nn52: to masz PA
<jacekowski> nn52: a nie drivery
<nn52> ale na windowsie robią to drivery
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> na linuxie nie
<jacekowski> na linuxie miala to alsa robic
<jacekowski> ale nie dokonczyli
<jacekowski> i przyszlo gowniane pulseaudio ktore to moze zrobic
<jacekowski> ale psuje milion innych rzeczy
<m477__> jacekowski: o jaki mikser Ci chodzi? :>
<nn52> ja tam nie narzekam. Wiesz konkurencja =D , Konckurencja =D
<m477__> bo nie widze nigdzie czegos takiego
<jacekowski> m477__: tam gdzie glosnosc ustawiasz
<jacekowski> nn52: PA to tylko nakladka na alse
<jacekowski> nn52: gowniana nakladka
<jacekowski> m477__: i wybierasz sobie z czego ma nagrywac
<lisu> re
<nn52> jacekowski, PA jest jak Demokracja, Gówniany system , ale najlepszy jaki aktualnie wymyslono.
<lisu> wiecie jak sie pozbyc kaca?
<m477__> nie mam czegos takiego, PA mialem w VB
<jacekowski> nn52: nie
<m477__> lisu: zapij
<jacekowski> nn52: alsa jest lepsza
<nn52> ale wywal PA ,a cały dźwięk i Aplety ci się popierdzielą.
<lisu> m477__: widze ze znasz temat, wlasnie browara wale, co za noc
<m477__> :D
<jacekowski> nn52: no bo w ubuntu wszystko uzaleznili od PA
<m477__> jacekowski: nie mam czegos takiego, PA mialem w VB
<jacekowski> m477__: to nie w VB
<jacekowski> m477__: to w systemowym mikserze
<m477__> jacekowski: wlanie
<nn52> jacekowski, temu ubuntu u mnie był instalowany z "Server Edition" ';]
<m477__> wlasnie*
<jacekowski> nn52: zanim bylo PA wszystko dzialalo na alsie
<nn52> + 1 dodatek z AP
<nn52> PA
<jacekowski> nn52: jedyny argument jaki mieli to to ze alsa nie ma miksowania
<m477__> jacekowski: wszedzie mam 'analog stereo output'
<jacekowski> nn52: a to gowno prawda
<jacekowski> nn52: bo alsa miala dmixa tylko nie wlaczonego domyslnie
<jacekowski> m477__: no to bedzie to
<nn52> tzn , miskowała, ale był probemy z miskowaniem,.
<jacekowski> nn52: nie bylo
<jacekowski> nn52: byl problem ze byly programy ktore uzywaly dalej OSS
<jacekowski> nn52: a to psulo miksowanie alsy
<jacekowski> nn52: i po prostu jak przyszlo pulse to ludzie poprawili rowniez te programy
<jacekowski> bo gdyby tego nie poprawili to pulse by nie dzialalo
<jacekowski> PA to jest rozwiazanie na problem ktorego nie bylo
<nn52> hmmm
<nn52> Możliwe
<nn52> jaaa czemu w repo pacmana niema xfce...
<nn52> tylko gnome xD
<qermit> nn52: mówiłem coś
<qermit> pomyliłes kanały
<nn52> qemit ,nie sądzę.
<qermit> w ubuntu nie ma takiego polecenia. idz na #parch
<nn52> a może sobie dograłam?
<nn52> i mam pacmana a nie apt-get? :D
<BlessJah> nn52: jest xfce
<BlessJah> qermit: jest pacman w repo ubuntu
<BlessJah> a przynajmniej debka
<BlessJah> podobnie jak dpkg w archu jest
<nn52> pacman -S xfce , nic nie znalazł ,a  ~ gnome , znalazł :P
<BlessJah> pacman -Ss xfce szuka
<nn52> a samo -s?
<BlessJah> nie, -Ss
<BlessJah> wielkosc liter ma znaczenie
<nn52> BlessJah, arch źle konfiguruje sieć , musiałam poprawić konfigi
<BlessJah> nn52: tzn?
<nn52> temu były błedy
<BlessJah> arch nie konfiguruje
<nn52> ustawił mi sieć na 192.160.1.1
<BlessJah> sama konfigurujesz
<nn52> sorki 0.1
<BlessJah> nie 168?
<nn52> 168 tak
<nn52> sorkiu
<nn52> kurde
<nn52> zamotanie
<nn52> 192.168.0.1 , taki ustawił i broadcast był podobny tyle z 255
<nn52> a to źle! :) , bo router niema bramy 255.255.0.0 ,tylko 255.255.255 ,  i działa na 192.168.1.1
<BlessJah> arch niczego nie ustawia, to byl przyklad
<nn52> więc trzabyło zmienić 0 na 1
<BlessJah> zreszta, masz dhcp?
<nn52> tak mam
<nn52> i to też wybrane zostało
<nn52> nagrałam fillmik i ci pokaże jak robiłam :P.
<AaaA> nn52: wiesz Ty co to brama?
 * qermit wprowadza cenzurę
<BlessJah> AaaA: z maska pomylila
<AaaA> czyli nie wie:D
<BlessJah> AaaA: sadze ze jednak wie
<AaaA> myślę, że nie:)
<AaaA> nie ma 16 i 24 bitowej bramy:D
<BlessJah> podmien slowo brama na maska
<BlessJah> i przeczytaj jeszcze raz
<BlessJah> router nie ma maski /16 tylko /24 i dziala na 192,168.1.1
<BlessJah> nabiera sensu?
<AaaA> router? a ja myslalem ze te cyferki powinny adresacji sieci dotyczyc:) ewentualnie NAT
<AaaA> :)))
<Foxik> siema
<Foxik> mam pytanie jak naprawić repezytoria
<mati75> w jakim sensie naprawić?
<Foxik> podczas aktualizacji pokazuje mi ze nie moge zaoktualizować systemu
<Foxik> bo nie ma dostepu/sa uszkodzone jakies repezytoria
<lisu> Foxik: po pierwsze rtfm, po drugie które ubuntu?
<Foxik> 11.04
<lisu> zaraz ci dam link, tylko niech ostrość złapie i focusa skupie na tft laptopa
<lisu> Foxik: http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=142&t=37494
<lisu> 5 sekund z forum ubuntu, przeciez to kurde nie może być takie trudne na litosc boska nauczcie sie czytac w koncu ze zrozumieniem
<Foxik> lisu
<Foxik> thx
<Foxik> lisu, nadal błędy
<lisu> Foxik: co tam porobiłeś?
<Foxik> to co jest w instrukcji
<Foxik> otworzyłem plik tekstowy, usunąłem wszystko, wkleiłem to co tam było i nie działa
<lisu> Foxik: zrobiłeś sudo apt-gte update? jak pisze? i apt-get uipgrade?
<Foxik> tak
<lisu> Foxik: ciągle coś namieszane masz?
<Foxik> lisu, życie życie jest nowelą ....
<lisu> brb, ide rosołek wprowadzić. Na kaca to jak zbawienie :)
<Foxik> ale co zrobić
<Foxik> hehe
<Foxik> ja lece też
<lisu> Foxik: nie miałem takich problemów z 11.04, mimo, ze upgrejdowałem z 10.10
<lisu> o/
<Foxik> lisu, nie wiem co jest z moim ubuntu
<lisu> jak sie pomiesza repo to później problem, ale każdy 'nowy' musi przez to przejsc
<lisu> lece, cyk.
<Foxik> niestety
<Foxik> nq
<Foxik> ide na kotleta ;)
<ntat> Witam
<wicia> czesz mam pytanie do osob uzywajacych skype czy pod 11.04 lub 11.10 w pelni dobrze dziala czy sa jakies problemy... wyczytalem ze mikrofon moze byc nieobslugiwany ?
<wicia> od dupy strony napisalem chodzi o to ze chce kupic swojej kobiecie laptopa bez systemu HP 4530S i przekonac ja do ubu zamiast win 7 ale tez nie spalic tematu bo wiece jak wyglada przesiadka dla kogos kto tylko win w zyciu widzial
<wicia> hmm
<ntat> u mnie działa poprawnie, jedyne co musiałem zrobić, to pozbyć się Pulse Audio, bo nie wykrywało mi wbudowanego mikrofonu ale to i tak indywidualna sprawa dla każdego komputera - u Ciebie może działa bez problemu z Pulse Audio
<lisu> wicia: powitać, powiem tak: mam 11.10 beta, kamerkę Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04f2:b070 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd,
<lisu> laptop toshiba a305d-s6848, działa wszystko bezproblemowo na standardowym 11.04/11.10(jesli mozna o 11.10 standardowym teraz juz mówic).
<wicia> ok fajno
<lisu> wicia: jeśli chodzi o przekonanie kogoś aby działał na ubuntu, to powiem szczerze, daruj sobie. Jeśli nie chce nie namawiaj... szkoda zachodu.
<wicia> sam juz nie wiem
<wicia> do przegladania www, skype i mp3 ubu bylby idealny problem jest ze zmiana interfejsu mysle
<wicia> moze zrobie tak ze kupic zainstaluje i podsune pod nos
<lisu> wicia: z doświadczenia powiem tak: znajomej zrobiłem ubuntu, bo gdzieś posiała płytkę windowsa, 30 minut i po robocie. miała ze 2 miesiące. później przyszła i chciała windowsa, pytam dlaczemu, a ona że "zdjęcia nie chcą się przegrać na pendrajwa".... podłączam pendrajwa u niej a pisze, ze pendrajw pełny.... jak komuś nie chce się czytać informacji, które wyskakują rażąco na ekranie, to szkoda zachodu.
<wicia> tutaj support bedzie miala od reki
<lisu> wicia: nie spodziewaj się "supportu" nikt tutaj nie nauczy jej czytać.
<wicia> to chyba najwieszka zaleta na start
<lisu> mało tego, czytanie - a czytanie ze zrozumieniem to też 2 różne sprawy.
<wicia> lisu: jasne, a jak przyszlosc skype wygladac bedzie ? w razie czego jest ekiga
<wicia> bo nie wydaje mi sei zeby skype byl rozwijany
<lisu> moim zdaniem skype spełnia swoje zadanie, wiec po co zmieniac dobre.
<lisu> używam raz na ruski rok, ale działa.
<wicia> ok thx jeszcze pomysle
<LizmiLydki> Siema, byw tu laska o niku nuna??? , bo mieszkamy na tym samym osiedlu ,a ona zarządza siecią osiedlową , jestem u kumpla i chce się podpiąć.A nie mam tel ,a ni kontakru i nie wiem gdzie mieszka. mam info ze zawsze tu siedzi na czacie.
<LizmiLydki> Zajebiaszczo by było jak by ktoś ją wskazał , albo w jakich godzinach siedzi . ^^
<LizmiLydki> to poczekam.
<AaaA> LizmiLydki: usiądź
<LizmiLydki> a że tak zaputam , jak by ktoś miły mógł mi powiedzieć skąd wzięła się nazwa Ubuntu tego czatu?.
<LizmiLydki> to jest jakaś gierka?
<Ashiren24> nah
<TheNumb> LizmiLydki: jeszcze raz napisz to pytania.
<TheNumb> Jakoś nie zrozumiałem ;]
<Ashiren24> afrykanski ruch wyzwolenia
<Filar> LizmiLidki: taki OS :)
<LizmiLydki> Numbie , kolega mnie tu wysłał, ponoć większa szansa na podłącze w tedy (LOL) , chodzi o taką panią mówią na nią Nunka czy jakoś tak. I siedzi zazwyczaj tu,i czy ktoś wie kto to , bo potrzbuje neta podłączyć. A zero kontaktu z tą osobą.(czat i mail),ale na maila praktycznie nie zagląda.
<LizmiLydki> Filar ,co to znaczy OS? , nie znam tych angielskich kodyfikacji.
<Ashiren24> no wczoraj byla chyba
<Filar> Operation system, system operacyjny.
<LizmiLydki> aa to system. Oke Oke , Ashiren mówią że zawsze siedzi , niemal że 24/7. Tylko pod troche inna nazwą i nie wiem kto to tutaj xD.
<Ashiren24> LizmiLydki: a to nn52
<LizmiLydki> ooo jest na liście. Nn52 mogła by paniu się odezwać?. Ew. przeczytać mego maila?.(lizmylydki@o2.pl). Zobaczy to?
<LizmiLydki> Jak jej teraz niema?.
<Ashiren24> yhy
<Ashiren24> jak sie jej bedzie chcialo scrollowac do gory ;d
<Filar> Będzie jej migać pragram od IRC, więc zauważy.
<LizmiLydki> no lol
<LizmiLydki> oo jest
<LizmiLydki> proszę pani.
<Ashiren24> pewnie na "automacie" jest
<Filar> na IRCu mówimy na Ty :)
<LizmiLydki> co to jest automat?
<Filar> To znaczy, że ma włączone konto shell, a sama nie siedzi tutaj.
<yield> to pewnie mu da pełny obraz sytuacji :D
<LizmiLydki> nie czaje, ale ok
<NeNik> raz dwa trzy
<NeNik> no ..... k... mać co za debil mi zablokował pisanie na ircu
<Filar> Łopatologicznie: ma konto na innym komputerze, do którego może się zalogować zewsząd. Jednak sama nie musi mieć włączonego komputera, aby to konto tu przebywało.
<NeNik> jestem .. tylko jakiś debil zablokował mi możliwość pisania
<NeNik>  * #ubuntu-pl :Cannot send to channel
 * Filar slaps LizmiLydki around a bit with a large trout 
<NeNik> dobra gdzie ten Łydek
<LizmiLydki> tu
<Trojanin> NeNik: 15:00:54-!- 0 - #ubuntu-pl: ban nn52!*@* [by qermit!~qermit@unaffiliated/pantofel, 13358 secs ago]
<NeNik> Łydek , zaraz maila przeczytam
<NeNik> Trojanin: pocieszające.
<Trojanin> z quietów kanału.
<NeNik> jak ja bym banowała za byle gówno , byłby by tu zero ircowców
<LizmiLydki> jak przeczyta pani , to pani powie czy tak czy nie
<Filar> Lizmi: tu się odzywamy na ty do siebie.
<NeNik> przeczytałam , i nie pani bo dostaniesz w trompke
<NeNik> gdzie mieszkasz , (jak za daleko to tylko przez WiFi ,ale będę potrzebowała MAC'a twego.
<LizmiLydki> poniatowskiego 54
<NeNik> dzielca III ?
<LizmiLydki> tal
<LizmiLydki> tak
<NeNik> to kablem można pociągnąć jak chcesz, ew. WiFi. wg. wygody
<NeNik> 4mbps/1mbps ,  / 45pln to najniżej co moge zaproponować.
<LizmiLydki> spoksik. 54/27 . Mariusz Łach
<Ashiren24> moze PM :?
<NeNik> zapisałam , to akurat bardzo blisko , mieszka pan 7 bloków dalej od demnie w zasadzie.
<NeNik> aaa nie pomyślałam o PM..... skoro sprawa załatrwiona to już niema potrzeby/
<LizmiLydki> Dzięki wielkie. Posiadam w domu router ( pozostałość po Neo) , więC przez WiFi.
<Filar> ale sieć musi być doprowadzona do rutera jeszcze
<NeNik> Filar... spokojnie , net gra i buczy
<NeNik> pan odbiera naszą sieć z routera mojego ( anteny mocne)
<NeNik> tak by nie pisał :]
<NeNik> panie Łydka brat skoczy do pana, zapisze od pana MAC , (wcześniej druknę umowę) , pan przeczyta , zapłaci .(umowa na czas nie określony , można zawsze zerwać bez kruczków), przygujr pan kaskę , dodam pana do routera i będzie pan śmigać.
<Filar> co to za panowanie na ircu :)
<NeNik> :P
<LizmiLydki> ok dziękuję.
<LizmiLydki> ja wracam do siebie do domku bede za 15 min.
<Ashiren24> to jaki zasieg ma ten wifi?
<Ashiren24> i czy on tez nie musi miec mocnej anteny :?
<NeNik> orginalna antenka jakieś 300metrów , ja mam proste i zasięg jest jakieś 3-5km. dalej nie siega WiFi.
<NeNik> 2 chyba kierynkowe
<NeNik> nie wiem jak to na dacju wygląda.
<NeNik> dachu
<NeNik> szlag!
<Ashiren24> szczegoly
<Ashiren24> ;o
<NeNik> 150mbps net :P .  128mbps na klientów już poszło :D
<NeNik> 32 klientów,  terzaz 33 , trzeba zacząć się ograniczać ;D.
<NeNik> 108zł za net na miech | Z KLIENTÓW  1440ZŁ / na miech , net się spłaca :D
<NeNik> fitracja MAc na Wifi + quota ;)
<AaaA> a ISP i UP wie?:)
<NeNik> wie .... 10% z tego ma .... to ma na celu wycięcia konkurencji neostrady.
<NeNik> a ja z tego korzystam
<Ashiren24> a haslo jest? :O
<NeNik> a po co , jak jest filtracja MAC?
<NeNik> brak MAC na liście = środkowy palec.
<Ashiren24> mac mozna zmienic
<NeNik> jak ktoś się bawi aicrackiem...
<NeNik> co prawa 11:22:33:44:55 jest blacklisted ;]
<Ashiren24> poza tym yhm.. kazdy ma wglad do tego co ludzie wysylaja i odbieraja
<NeNik> u mnie nie mają .
<NeNik> ^^
<Ashiren24> hm?
<NeNik> ISP wie , a co to UP to nie wiem
<AaaA> Urząd Podatkowy
<AaaA> :)
<NeNik> o nie nie! tusk kasy nie dostanie!
<NeNik> wystaczy że kroi mnie na żywności ;]
<Ashiren24> ale wifi nieszyfrowane kazdy moze podsluchac?
<Ashiren24> tj. tak jakby kazdy krzyczal swoje haslo do facebooka jak sie loguje
<NeNik> jesli zna ssid , sieć jest ukryta
<AaaA> Ashiren24: tak kazdy moze podsluchac i zrobic spoofing:)
<AaaA> wykrycie ssid to jest kwestia chwili:)
<NeNik> nawrt jak siec jest bez nazwy?
<Ashiren24> podziwiam wiare w ludzka uczciwosc
<Ashiren24> ;o
<AaaA> nazwa jest:)
<NeNik> nazwa to jedna kropka .. fakt jest
<NeNik> ale nie sądzę żeby u nas byli tacy zdolni
<NeNik> i fajnie by było jka by mnie ktoś odbanował w końcu ;]
<NeNik> zresztą tutaj z obserwacji widzie że jest duzo "lewych" sieci.
<NeNik> ale większoiść mieszkanów kożystac z niezabespieczonego neta UPC takiego "dobroczyńczy"..... 50mbps..... w nocy wszyscy szrpią z torrrentów od niego
<AaaA> az smutny pan zapuka:)
<NeNik> gościu nic nie wie nawet.... bynajmniej daje tyle do zrozumienia
<NeNik> rutera nie wyłącza.
<NeNik> a cij bawią się nocami , widze przez okna zapalone lampki w wielu oknach
<NeNik> sa u ciebie AaaA takie szpece?
<AaaA> NeNik: u mnie wszyscy jacys zabezpieczeni
<AaaA> z 50 sieci widze i wszystkie conajmniej wpa
<Filar> Coś mi przypomnieliście. Co może oznaczać sieć z nazwą "p2p <nazwa ulicy>"?
<Ashiren24> :3
<NeNik> =D
<AaaA> ok wracam do nauki
<Ashiren24> aww moj smoczek zachorowal ;<
<NeNik> wie ktos gdzie są zapisywane logi z routera? tak z ciekwości pytam :P
<AaaA> /var/log/syslog?
<NeNik> ah
<NeNik> no tak
<NeNik> <face_palm> xD
<AaaA> przynajmniej tam byly logi jak sie zajmowalem mocniej linuxami:)
<AaaA> NeNik: teraz tez tam są? />
<|B|enedyktXVI> żal.pl
<Enlik> jak nie tu, to w messages
<NeNik> Co się stało benio?
<NeNik> spoko
<NeNik> znalazłam
<AaaA> habemus papam
<firemark> AaaA: czemu jesteś AA²?
<AaaA> firemark: tak juz mi się od urodzenia zrobiło
<firemark> AaaA: jesteś wyjebany do kwadratu <:
<AaaA> firemark: rozumiem, że w Twoich kategoriach to jest superlatywa
<termi> jak szla komenda na usuniecie gruba?
<Ashiren24> tzn?
<termi> zeby go ne bylo bo mam ten standardowy ale nie widzi mi windowsa
<termi> update nie pomaga
<lisu> łomatko
<pressenter> Witam.
<pressenter> Jest tu ktoś z Poznania?
<lisu> pressenter: powitać.
<lisu> pressenter: dawno widac cie tu nie bylo
<pressenter> Ano, rzadko bywam, bo i potrzeby nie ma. :P
<lisu> pressenter: a musi być potrzeba? aby zaglądnąć?
<pressenter> No jak się nie ma czasu to tak. ;)
<lisu> no cos kojarze temat z brakiem czasu
<termi> pressenter: ja z poznania
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<TheNumb> `g dupa
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Urban Dictionary: dupa: <http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dupa>
<PanTofel> Trojanin: ?
<Trojanin> ja?
<PanTofel> pressenter: ja w połowie
<qermit> a raczej 1/4
<Trojanin> ja nie z Poznania, ale Wielkopolska ;)
<qermit> pressenter: i suitch jest z poznania
<czesmir> zyja?
<m477__> sygnal bluetooth jest modulowany za pomoca czestotliwosci tak jak np sygnal radiowy>??
<BlessJah> wykorzystuje modulacje FSK (Frequency Shift Keying)
<BlessJah> m477__: za ciocia
<m477__> m477__: za ciocia - oO?
<BlessJah> za ciocią
<BlessJah> powtarzam za ciocią
<m477__> nie wiem o co chodzi ale dzieki
<BlessJah> za ciocia wiki
<m477__> nie znalazlem :P
<BlessJah> a ja wszedlem w haslo bluetooth i sprawdzilem warstwe fizyczna czy tam radiowa w architekturze
<jacekowski> m477__: nic cyfrowego nie uzywa FM
<m477__> jacekowski: no wlasnie zauwazylem ze jest rozroznienie na cyfrowe sygnaly ;p btw czytales moze co Ci na query pisalem?
<jacekowski> nie
<m477__> a przeczytasz>?
<jacekowski> jak mi ktos na query napisze bez zaproszenia to zamykam od razu
<BlessJah> jacekowski++
<m477__> jakiego zaproszenia?
<m477__> slownego? :P
<BlessJah> m477__: nie, wysyła pocztą
<BlessJah> mieszka w anglii, to dociera tego samego dnia
<m477__> ehe
<m477__> jacekowski: to mam Ci napisac jeszcze raz?
<BlessJah> m477__: 'mam' sugeruje że ktoś coś od ciebie wymaga
<jacekowski> nie
<BlessJah> jeśli już wymaga, to nie napisania jeszcze raz
<BlessJah> \o/
<jacekowski> nie lubie cie na tyle zebys mi migl na query pisac
<tar-gz> jest jeszce ubuntu netbook remix?
<BlessJah> jesli nie znalazles w google, to znaczy ze nie ma
<m477__> BlessJah: nie rozmawiam z toba
<BlessJah> ale rozmawiasz w publicznie dostepnym kanale, wiec kazdy moze sie dolaczyc
<BlessJah> jesli nie chcesz zeby ci sie osoby trzecie wtracaly, to rozmawiaj na query
<BlessJah> \o/
<jacekowski> tylko ze na query sie nie wchodzi bez zaproszenia
<m477__> dlaczego
<fi9o> Osobiscie tez preferuje taka zasade/
<fi9o> Bez zapowiedzi/pytania na pw nie pisze.
<BlessJah> sawłojr wiwre
<BlessJah> nie pamietam jak to sie pisało poprawnie
<BlessJah> wiec napisałem fonetycznie
<BlessJah> svoir vivre?
<BlessJah> W 17
<BlessJah> gr
<m477__> ehh
<TheNumb> Kurde...
<TheNumb> Wie ktoś jak ożenić rvm i nginxa + passengera?
<Wizard> jacekowski++
<m477__> jacekowski: nie chcialem Cie urazic piszac na query bez zaproszenia, za co przepraszam i czy moge wiedziec czemu mnie nie lubisz?
<TheNumb> m477__: ja Ciebie też nie lubię.
<m477__> nie wiem kim jestes ale dzieki
<tar-gz> m477__: Ciebie nikt nie lubi
<tar-gz> mnie też nie, ale ja jestem trollem
<BlessJah> tar-gz: ja cie lubie
<BlessJah> ale m477__ nie
<tar-gz> ;-((
<tar-gz> BlessJah: przez Ciebie umrę z glodu
<BlessJah> hum?
<tar-gz> bo mnie lubisz, nie karmisz... umrę z głodu ;(
<BlessJah> trolla najlepiej zadusic w przyjacielskim uscisku
<tar-gz> BlessJah: to jak jesteś moim kolegą to zrobimy sobie słitfocie w lusterku?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> nie powiedziałem że jestem kolegą
<m477__> kto mnie jeszcze nie lubi? nie wstydzic sie lapki w gore ;d
<nn52> 1 , 2 ,3
<nn52> oo działa...
<nn52> Co tam ludki?
<TheNumb> nn52: nidz
<nn52> szpoko
<Azraelus> http://www.cda.pl/video/2042119/Haslo-Okon
<jacekowski> czy jakis hardkorowiec tutaj moze wie ile sie rozciaga ext4 z 1.5T na 2T?
<BlessJah> 0,5T
<BlessJah> lub 33%
<BlessJah> rozciagniecie nie polega po prostu na nadpisaniu dlugosci partycji?
<jacekowski> nie
<BlessJah> bo polega na...?
<jacekowski> dopisaniu superblokow i struktor roznych
<Wilku> jacekowski: jeśli te wolne 500gb jest po lewej stronie partycji, którą chcesz rozciągnąć to z 5 godzin :>
<jacekowski> po prawej
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mam na mysli rozciaganie po prawej
<BlessJah> tak duzo tych struktur?
<Wilku> To z godzinę, dwie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no to samo co przy formatowaniu musi zrobic
<jacekowski> BlessJah: na tych dodatkowych 500G
<jacekowski> bo mieli ostro
<BlessJah> szybkim formatowaniu?
<jacekowski> no
<BlessJah> ciesze sie ze nie mam takich problemow
<jacekowski> ale backupy sobie w koncu pelne ustawilem
<jacekowski> zamiast sie bawic w kopiowanie plikow waznych
<jacekowski> mam backup calego dysku
<BlessJah> home tez?
<Ashiren24> dd?
<jacekowski> to laptopa mojego
<jacekowski> na kwadracie
<jacekowski> bo ten nowy dysk jest na tyle szybki ze to nie zajelo tygodnia
<jacekowski> tylko caly backup zrobilo w 6h gdzie 100Mbit ethernet byl ograniczeniem
<jacekowski> Ashiren24: norton ghos
<jacekowski> ghost*
<jacekowski> rozwazalem windows backupa
<jacekowski> ale ten mial troche za malo konfigurowalnosci
<BlessJah> a teraz tylko przyrostowe?
<jacekowski> ta
<BlessJah> to jest nieglupie w sumie, domowego NAS
<jacekowski> wiec po wifi spokojnie zrobi
<BlessJah> i jeszcze do synca gdzies hen wywalic
<jacekowski> a ze to uzywa VSS to nie ma problemu zeby komputera uzywac w trakcie
<jacekowski> bo to snapshota robi tak w locie
<Wizard> bu
<Wilku> Cześć Wizard, przyjacielu! :)
<Wizard> cześć Wilku
<Wizard> co tam?
<Wilku> A nic nowego :)
<Wilku> A u ciebie? Jak tam egzamin :)?
<Wizard> Wilku, oblałem
<Wizard> dwa razy z rzędu
<Wizard> bo dziś była poprawka
<Wizard> ;P
<BlessJah> poprawka?
<Wizard> cóż, może w lutym się uda
<BlessJah> dzisiaj poprawka byla?
<Wizard> noo, wyobraź sobie, że na studiach jest klika terminów i se można iść na które się chce zazwyczaj
<BlessJah> niedobrze
<Wizard> wliczając w to wszystkie
<BlessJah> wiesz, ze kilka terminow to nieglupie
<BlessJah> w liceum moja klasa nigdy nie napisala w terminie, wszystko przelozylismy
<BlessJah> to teraz trzebaby sie odzwyczaic
<qermit> Wizard: czasem nawet nie trzeba iść
<BlessJah> qermit: tak, wiemy ze miales bogatych rodzicow, ktorzy dawali ci na lapowki
<BlessJah> :>
<Wizard> qermit, to jest pan profesor po szećdziesiątce
<Wilku> Wizard: Oj, przykro
<Wizard> pan profesor jest niezwykle miły, sympatyczny, żartuje, zagaduje studentów
<qermit> Wizard: to chyba można się z nim dogadać
<Wizard> wczoraj zdało 0 osób, dziś 0
<Wizard> ;P
<BlessJah> trzeba bylo isc na 1szy termin
<BlessJah> bo teraz, jak limit wyczerpal, to po ptokach
<Wizard> przychodzę dzisiaj, trochę się spóźniłem, profesor mnie sadza, daje mi kartkę, pytam się: dlaczego wszyscy co byli wczoraj to są też dzisiaj?
<Wizard> a pan profesor na to: bo wczoraj pan napisał najlepiej
<Wizard> ja: no przecież nie zdałem
<Wizard> profesor: i dlatego wszyscy dzisiaj piszą z panem ;P
<BlessJah> wyszydzic studenta na poprawce
<Wizard> ej tam wyszydzić
<Wizard> wszyscy wiedzą, że "wymagający" to mało powiedziane o tym panu
<Wizard> ale mówię, jest w porządku
<Wizard> ja tam go lubię
<Wizard> a to, że mnie 3 raz udupił? cóż.. będzie kolejne podejście w lutym :)
<BlessJah> dokladnie
<BlessJah> nie mozna sie zrazac
<m477__> z czego egz?
<BlessJah> m477__: probalistyka
<BlessJah> m477__: i tak nikt cie nie lubi
<m477__> to po co piszesz
<BlessJah> zebys sie zamknal i siedzial cicho
<BlessJah> :D
<m477__> bo?
<Wizard> idę spać
<Wizard> cześć
<BlessJah> Wizard: cya
<BlessJah> 8-bitowych
<qermit> Wizard: nie zdałeś znowu z probabilistyki?
<jacekowski> onlive w UK juz jest
<jacekowski> czyli praktycznie cala europa moze uzywac
<jacekowski> czyli jest wypas
<jacekowski> i moze w koncu na linuxie grac sie bedzie dalo
<dwe11er> onlive ssie
<qermit> jacekowski: ja bym wolał mieć tego boxa
<qermit> dwe11er: to jest przyszłość
<dwe11er> konsole to przyszłość
<qermit> konsole po woli stają się przeżytkiem
<dwe11er> dla mnie to może być jako tester dem
<dwe11er> ale to już gankai sobie wzięło
<qermit> to jest obecnie już tylko kwestia łącz
<dwe11er> dobrze że do czasu tej przyszłości z tego wyrosnę
<BlessJah> qermit: drm?
<dwe11er> nikt nie bedzie patrzył w co gram, jak długo i czemu tak krótko
<BlessJah> dwe11er: na pc niektorzy i tak patrza
<qermit> na konsolach też
<BlessJah> qermit: na konsolach prawie wszyscy
<dwe11er> wszyscy
<qermit> dwe11er: ale pomyśl jak taki onlive może uprościć pisanie gier
<qermit> sieciowych
<dwe11er> czy ja wiem
<qermit> jedna instancja gry + wiele kamer
<dwe11er> to jest potencjalnie niebezpieczne z punktu programisty
<qermit> dlaczego
<dwe11er> bo jeden błąd dotknie całą instancję a nie klika tysięcy pojedynczych
<BlessJah> dwe11er: wydaje mi sie ze to nieco inacze dziala
<BlessJah> ale
<dwe11er> a bezbłędnego oprogramowania o takiej złożoności nie ma
<BlessJah> jesli jest tylko jedna instancja, to blad zostanie wykryty natychmiast
<dwe11er> ale jeżeli wystapi to dotkie wszystkich
<BlessJah> i oplaca sie zatrudnic kogos dostepnego pod telefonem 24/7 do napriawiania
<BlessJah> i ladnie sie pchnie aktualizacje do klientow
<jacekowski> patcha mozna wprowadzic od razu jednoczesnie wszedzie
<BlessJah> to sa zalety chmury
<jacekowski> poza tym onlive to wiele instancji gier
<BlessJah> jacekowski: czyli dziala to tak, jak mysle
<dwe11er> BlessJah: trzeba być jeszcze fanem chmury :3
<jacekowski> no gra odpalona na serwerze a ty masz tylko obraz
<jacekowski> dwe11er: to ze konsole to przyszlosc to ludzie mowili od czasu psx
<jacekowski> dwe11er: jak do tej pory PC ma sie bardzo dobrze
<m477__> nie bedzie lagow? :>
<jacekowski> m477__: gralem na serwerach w USA
<jacekowski> m477__: ping rzedu 100ms
<jacekowski> m477__: i byly niewielkie
<m477__> no to fpsy odpadaja
<jacekowski> m477__: teraz sprawdzilem na serwerach w UK
<jacekowski> m477__: na full detalach i w ogole jest lepiej niz na moim laptopie
<jacekowski> bo mam 18ms
<dwe11er> jacekowski: nie wiem, nie mam konsoli i nie zamierzam mieć
<BlessJah> dwe11er: fanem chmury?
<BlessJah> wystarczy znac jej wady i zalety i umiec je wykorzystac
<jacekowski> o ile bylem poczatkowo sceptycznie nastawiony do onlive
<jacekowski> myslac ze to nie da rady z takim interetem
<jacekowski> internetem
<jacekowski> to zostalem bardzo pozytywnie zaskoczony
<jacekowski> bo maly kilku megabajtowy klient
<dwe11er> BlessJah: wiesz, nie każdemu podoba się przenienie usług na druga stronę i utrata kontroli nad nimi
<jacekowski> 1.2M klien
<jacekowski> dwe11er: teraz i tak nie masz wiele kontroli
<jacekowski> mozesz probowac hakowac
<dwe11er> mam :>
<BlessJah> dwe11er: hosting w chmurze? i tak kontrole ma root serwera, wiec niech chociaz to bedzie rozproszone
<jacekowski> z mniejszym badz wiekszym sukcesem
<jacekowski> dwe11er: nie masz
<BlessJah> backupy? szyfruj je, to ci nikt nie podejrzy
<jacekowski> dwe11er: konsole to wszystko czarne skrzynki do ktorych nie masz dostepu
<BlessJah> bankowosc?
<BlessJah> nie ma mowy
<dwe11er> jacekowski: mam nad tym nad czym potrzebuję mieć kontrolę :>
<jacekowski> dwe11er: i o ile producent czegos nie popsuje to nie masz szans zeby zlamac zabezpieczenia takowej
<qermit> z 4-5 lat temu myślałem nad takim onlive
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie masz szans zlamac?
<jacekowski> jesli nie popsul czegos producent
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mozesz zlamac wszystko do czego masz nieograniczony fizyczny dostep i dobrze o tym wiesz
<BlessJah> pytanie czy sie oplaca
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jak masz FIBa
<BlessJah> FIB?
<jacekowski> focused ion beam workstation
<jacekowski> najtansze sie zaczynaja juz od miliona funtow
<qermit> przesadzasz
<qermit> wystarczy jajecznicę robić na procesorze
<jacekowski> ale do nowych malych prockow potrzeba troche drozsze
<BlessJah> dokladnie
<BlessJah> przesadzasz
<jacekowski> nie przesadzam
<BlessJah> przesadzasz
<qermit> jacekowski: zawsze można uczelnianego użyć
<BlessJah> nie ma sprzetu, ktorego nie da sie zlamac
<jacekowski> watpie ze uczelnia ma takiego ktory potrafi robic tak male rzeczy jak nowoczesne procki
<BlessJah> moze to byc drogie i trudne
<jacekowski> tzn. na pewno nie w polsce
<jacekowski> jakies kilka dobrych uczelni moze miec takie zabawki
<qermit> jacekowski: to można wysłać się do cernu na rok
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<m477__> w czym ten FIB jest lepszy od SEM?
<jacekowski> m477__: SEM pozwala ci tylko na ogladanie
<jacekowski> FIB pozwala na modyfikacje
<m477__> ło
<qermit> jacekowski: http://www.inmat.pw.edu.pl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=187:skaningowy-mikroskop-jonowy-fib-focused-ion-beam&catid=63:urzadzenie-podstawowe&Itemid=288
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5s3cgoj> (at www.inmat.pw.edu.pl)
<m477__> http://www.tem.agh.edu.pl/main/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=88&Itemid=1
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/44utp5a> (at www.tem.agh.edu.pl)
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a teraz sobie wyobraz taki system
<jacekowski> soft masz gdziekolwiek gdzie tam ma byc
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zakladasz ze producent nie popelni bledu
<BlessJah> popelni
<BlessJah> zawsze cos zostanie
<jacekowski> a w samym ukladzie masz kawalek flasha gdzie klucz jest trzymany
<jacekowski> gdzies w samym srodku ukladu
<BlessJah> pracujacy za darmo ludzie swiadomi ze moga za to trafic do wiezienia
<jacekowski> do tego ram szyfrowany w locie
<jacekowski> zeby gdzies sie tam nie przypieli
<jacekowski> i jedyne miejsce gdzie masz dane zdeszyfrowane to w srodku procesora
<BlessJah> lamia zabezpieczenia iPhone'ów, PS, Xboxów i wszystkiego innego, tworzonego przez dobrze oplacanych specjalistow pracujacych dla wielkich koncernow
<m477__> o jakiej architekturze mowa?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ps3 mialo bardzo podstawowe bledy
<jacekowski> xbox padl bo ktos wypuscil dane
<jacekowski> nie dlatego ze platforma miala bledy
<BlessJah> mimo wszystko padl
<BlessJah> studenci zywiacy sie tym co bylo zbyt glupie zeby przed nimi zwiac lamia te zabezpieczenia
<BlessJah> zawsze bedzie dziura
<jacekowski> da sie zrobic system na tyle trudny do zlamania ze tego nie zlamia jesli nie spedza kilku lat siedzac przy FIBie
<jacekowski> wielowarstwowe zabezpieczenie
<BlessJah> da sie
<jacekowski> zeby nawet jak jakis jeden ktos wypusci kluczy
<jacekowski> klucz*
<jacekowski> to kilka innych dalej jest
<BlessJah> ale czy gra jest warta swieczki?
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> i o to chodzi
<jacekowski> producentowi konsoli nie zalezy
<BlessJah> tcp, czy jak tam trusted costam platform mial
<BlessJah> padl
<jacekowski> dopoki wszyscy sa na tym samym poziomie
<qermit> gadacie głupoty panowie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: TPM nie padl tak do konca
<jacekowski> BlessJah: to tylko jedna z implementacji
<BlessJah> wlasnie
<qermit> chodzi o to by chinole nie skopiowali układu i tyle
<BlessJah> kwasem potraktowali obudowe
<jacekowski> BlessJah: i koles spedzil kilkaset/tysiecy godzin przy FIBie
<BlessJah> ale tpm padl
<jacekowski> jedna implementacja
<jacekowski> gdyby to bylo takie proste
<jacekowski> to by chinczycy robili podrobki i7
<m477__> ciezko w stodole uzyskac rozdzielczosc 45 nm
<BlessJah> wszystko padnie
<BlessJah> predzej czy pozniej
<qermit> rozdzielczość?
<qermit> WTF
<BlessJah> qermit: google, a nie glupio pytasz
<qermit> mówi się technologię
<m477__> nie brzmialoby tak fajnie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wszystko padnie, a producenci konsol zawsze popelnia blad
<jacekowski> bo im nie zalezy
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> jakby im zalezalo, to by porzucili konsole a zajeli sie szyfrowaniem dla wojska i innych agencji
<qermit> BlessJah: nie rozumiesz jednej rzeczy - tu chodzi o kasę nie o ideę
<qermit> wszystko jest wynikiem zimnej kalkulacji
<BlessJah> qermit: tak
<BlessJah> to jacek nie rozumie
<BlessJah> gdyby sie postarali i gdyby sie postarali
<BlessJah> gdyby sie postarali to chinczycy i za sto lat by sie glowili
<BlessJah> ale sie nie postaraja
<BlessJah> zimna kalkulacja, nie potrzeba nam lepszego szyfrowania niz ma rzad usa do plikow o najwyzszym stopniu tajnosci
<BlessJah> bo to sie nie oplaca
<m477__> a jakie szyfrowanie ma rzad usa ;o
<m477__> pewnie ROT13
<firemark> 0000 ;)
<BlessJah> malo zabawne
<BlessJah> firemark: czynnik ludzki czasem zawodzi
<m477__> glownie czynnik ludzki zawodzi...
<qermit> zawodzi to Górniak jak śpiewa hymn
<BlessJah> m477__: zawsze czynnik ludzki, bo na kazdym etapie siedzi czlowiek, powiedz cos, czego nie wiemy
<BlessJah> qermit++
<m477__> ty pierwszy
<qermit> `karma
<Przekliniak> qermit: Highest karma: "cycki" (10), "qermit" (9), and "jacekowski" (6).  Lowest karma: "--- google.pl ping statistics -" (-1), "do wp mam --- wp.pl ping statistics -" (-1), and "Enlik: mnie prze" (-1).  You (qermit) are ranked 2 out of 41.
<Enlik> :(
<qermit> kurde muszę tąkarmę poprawić
<BlessJah> `karma BlessJah
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: BlessJah has neutral karma.
<BlessJah> qermit: musisz
<BlessJah> bo nadal mnie ignoruje
<qermit> byłeś pewnie niegrzeczny
<qermit> BlessJah++
<BlessJah> `karma BlessJah
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: BlessJah: 1
<qermit> `karma BlessJah
<Przekliniak> qermit: BlessJah: 1
<qermit> BlessJah--
<BlessJah> eee
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> qermit++
<BlessJah> `karma qermit
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: qermit: 10
<BlessJah> naprawiles \o/
<Enlik> kurde, musze sie oduczyć ręcznego łamania linii w interfejsie gmaila, bo on to sam robi
<DarkSmark> :P
<m477__> ;D
<DarkSmark> śpioch.
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-03
<bastetmilo> dziendobry :)
<Wizard> Cześć
<Voldenet> Cześć
<Wizard> http://bash.org.pl/4842097/ :D
<Wizard> Cześć, Voldenet
<m477> ;o
<m477> czas isc do szkoly :/
<bastetmilo> oh, dziś dzieciaczki do szkólki już idą. Jaka szkoda :>
<Lasoty> dzień dobry wszystkim
<m477> :(
<Lasoty> m477: Czemu taka minka?
<gjm> Bry.
<Wizard> Cześć, gjm.
<Wizard> Jak tam Ubuntu?
<gjm> Jeszcze się nie zdecydowałem.
<m477> :)
<Wizard> Trochę słabo, że op nie umie Ubuntu :(
<Matan> bry
<shpaq> a co tam jest do umienia?
<gjm> Wizard: Dla spokoju sumienia postawię na wirtualce, okej?
<gjm> Chyba w końcu naprawiłem ładowarkę od laptopa (:
<Wizard> shpaq: Cóż, wiele rzeczy.
<shpaq> na przykład jakie?
<Voldenet> Cóż tu tak cicho, nikt problemów nie ma...
<Voldenet> stało się coś?
<Voldenet> A, 3 września. I wszystko jasne.
<Wizard> :)
<Voldenet> shpaq: na przykład jakieś głupoty typu jockey i dziwne programy, których inne distra nie mają
<Wizard> Na przykład Unity i tak dalej.
<Voldenet> aż człowiek się obawia, że w końcu ubuntu zrezygnuje z apta i zacznie używać jakichś dziwnych rzeczy
<gjm> I nastanie ciemność.
<Voldenet> raczej apokalipsa
<Wizard> Cóż, wątpię.
<Wizard> Co prawda Centrum Oprogramowania używa xapiana.. :>
<shpaq> Voldenet: i zazwyczaj nikt z tym problemów nie ma ;)
 * Matan zepsuł Nintendo64 :<
<Wizard> Psuja.
<tajwanuser> cze
<Wizard> Cześć, tajwanuser.
<tajwanuser> co tam ciekawego slychac?
<Matan> kichawa: prawie jak początkujący programista :)
<kichawa> :D
<Matan> znacie jakieś publikacje odnośnie bioalgorytmów?
<Lasoty> nie, ale to może Ci się spodobać :)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QZgx45aGCA&feature=player_embedded
<gjm> Ale jesteś fajny.
<Matan> Lasoty: piece of crap
<Lasoty> gjm: wiem :)
<Wizard> Nienawidzę mojej pracy :(
<gjm> Chyba już to słyszałem.
<Wizard> mojaPraca--
<bastetmilo> Wizard: już chyba 3 raz to piszesz.
<Wizard> :(
<bastetmilo> Lasoty: haha. Niezły filmik :)
<Lasoty> bastetmilo: :)
<bastetmilo> To było śmieszne.
<bastetmilo> kradnę.
<Wizard> W ogóle, to chyba znalazłem wreszcie narzędzia i pomysł na własny projekt wolnego oprogramowania, żeby się polansować.
<BlessJah> js> typeof( [] + {} )
<BlessJah> "string"
<Wizard> BlessJah: Suchar, jak ch..
<Wizard> Żabascript ssie pałę·
<BlessJah> Wizard: ale ja to z filmiku z wat przepisałem
<Wizard> Wiem.
<Wizard> Był dziś link na niebezpieczniku.
<Wizard> Ale i tak suchar.
<Wizard> Krążyło to z pół roku temu.
<BlessJah> pomijam że Published on Sep 1, 2012 by piotrkonieczny
<BlessJah> chodzi mi tylko o to, że to nie do końca tak działa jak on mowi
<bastetmilo> Odezwał się ten co pisze w Javie (Java ssie).
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: JS
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: Wizard nie pisze w JS.
<Wizard> Java ssie, owszem, ale RAM.
<BlessJah> a, myślałem że do mnie pijesz
<Wizard> Jeśli chodzi o takie coś, to w Javie odpada, bo jest ściśle typowana.
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> I to jest akurat olbrzymia zaleta Javy.
<BlessJah> Int int-owi nierówny
<Wizard> Zasadniczo, to nie, bo w Javie nie ma typu signed int :P
<Wizard> Więc inty zawsze można powrównać.
<BlessJah> chodziło mi o obiektowy Integer
<Wizard> Ah, i że niby nie można porównywać z intem?
<BlessJah> nie chodzi o to, że nie można, bo można
<Wizard> Można, albo przez stare .intValue(), albo, od 1.5, po prostu.
<BlessJah> ale musi być któryś z nich przepakowany
<Wizard> Nieprawda.
<Wizard> Od 1.5 przepakowuje się samo.
<BlessJah> tak wlasnie o tym mowie
<Wizard> Cóż, to są w końcu różne typy.
<Wizard> Oba równie przydatne.
<BlessJah> nie neguję tego
<Wizard> :)
<BlessJah> utkwiło mi w pamięci, bo nacisk prowadzący położył, że może na tym wydajność ucierpieć i to mocno, jeśli dużo tych przepakować będzie
<Wizard> Tak.
<Wizard> I trzeba uważać, bo w niektórych przypadkach można dostać NUllpointerem po łbie.
<Wizard> Który niedoświadczeni programiści próbują naprawiać w dziwny sposób
<Wizard> W ogóle, Java daje programiście olbrzymie możliwości strzelenia sobie w łeb :)
<BlessJah> hm... null pointer?
<BlessJah> jak?
<Wizard> int i = cośtam;
<Wizard> Jeśli cośtam jest Integerem, to to się zbuduje.
<Wizard> I będzie działać, dopóki cośtam nie bedzie nullem, jak będzie, to nullpointer pokazujący tę właśnie linijkę.
<Ashiren> a nie 0?
<Wizard> Nie.
<Ashiren> :<
<Wizard> Nullpointer.
<Ashiren> i sie zesra?
<Wizard> Tak.
<Wizard> Pół biedy, jak to jest tak zapisane.
<BlessJah> a, to ja inaczej tego nulla próbowałem
<BlessJah> i się zastanawiałem jak, skoro java ma GC
<Wizard> A jak jest w jakimś ciągu get().set().cośtam(), to klękajcie narody.
<Wizard> Dlatego trzeba baaardzo uważać z tym.
<Lasoty> i w 7 nawet tego nie naprawili? hmm, w .NET przynajmniej 0 dają za nulla
<Wizard> A to jest błąd?
<Wizard> Właśnie jakby tam było 0 i to 0 gdzieś poszło dalej, to *dopiero* byłoby łapanie się za głowę.
<Wizard> Skąd to 10 o_O'
<Wizard> Powino być 13!
<BlessJah> dobry nullpointer nie jest zły
<Matan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/gnome-flavoured-ubuntu-spin-releases-alpha?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d92h9cr> (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<izo> witam
<bastetmilo> hej
<izo> mam Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS (64b).Posiadam głośniki i 5.1, w ustawieniach ustawiłem sobie Tryb 5.1, ale nie mam basów. Kiedy przestawie na duplex stereo i na 5.1 spowrotem, to do jednej piosenki/filmu mam 5.1, jak  zmienie piosenke/film/strone www z piosenkę, to basy znikają. Zna ktoś rozwiązanie tej zagadki. W internecie kopanie nie pomogło, nadal tracą się basy.Musze skakać po Trybach 5.1->2.00->5.1
<izo> I trochę to irytujące.
<izo> Dodam że wszystko piosiadam podpięte prawidłowo ( sam sprawdzałem).
<dweller> http://drona.csa.iisc.ernet.in/~uday/surround-pulse.shtml
<dweller> coś takiego?
<izo> dweller: raczej coś takiego , sprawdze twój link i dam znać jak się mieją sprawy. Dzięki za pomoc.
<izo> Rozumiem że " ;  " trzrba skasować, tj. odkomentować?
<dweller> default-sample-channels?
<dweller> tak
<dweller> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-859769-start-0.html
<dweller> tu masz tez inne konfiguracje
<izo> Zobaczymy co da pierwsze. robie restarcik
<Wizard> Restaecik?
<Wizard> Po jaki, pytam się, kutas?
<gjm> Wstydź się.
<Wizard> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kutas_%28element_ozdobny%29
<gjm> (:
<dweller> Wizard: to było napisać 'po jaki, pytam się, kutas ozdobny'
<dweller> bo tak pomyślałby kto że przeklinasz
<bastetmilo> Wizard ma pas z kutasami.
<bastetmilo> :>
<izo> Pierwszy link to porażka :) nie działa, a co do 2giego to mam taką informację że przy teście speaker-test -c6 -t wav, to na LFE Center mówi przez Sw....
<izo> w Ubuntu niema jak w sterownikach Realteka?? że zaznaczone sobie 5.1, odznacze głośniki pełnozakresowe i zaznacza "Zarządzanie basami / Odwróć CENTER z SW" ??
<dweller> musisz ręcznie to zrobić
<dweller> tzn najlepiej
<ftpd> Dlaczego piszesz jak debil?
<izo> Wybacz ftpd. Ale brakuje mi tu bardzo opcji od Realteka "[ X ] Głośniki pełnozakresowe" i [ X ] Zarządzaj basami"
<ftpd> A co mnie to obchodzi? To nie usprawiedliwia pisania "??" albo "niema" w odniesieniu do braku czegoś.
<izo> No nic, zrobie jeszcze 2gi poraznik i zaczne w tedy się matwić.
<bastetmilo> 'w tedy'
<izo> kurde, poradnik.
<izo> Ok oki, sorki :)
<bastetmilo> gdzie są moje macki?
<Wizard> izo: Przy zabawie konfiguracją pulse nie musisz restartować systemu.
<Wizard> Wystarczy restart pulse.
<izo> Wizard: oo dzięki, miałem już restart robić.
<izo> Kurde, #1 i #2 poradnik nic nie dają, nadal jestem bez tonów niskich ( basów). Co ciekawe, jak dam na Analogowe Stereo Output, to mam wszystko... tylko nie ma efektu 5.1...
<izo> i dźwięk jest na każdym głośniku ale bez efektu przestrzennego
<izo> coś  Pulse muszą dopracować :P
<Wizard> :D
<izo> jeden głośik ( prawy przedni) mam pełnozakresowy... to ciupinke basów mam... ale nie powinien wysyłać basów... temu mówie że brakuje opcji że to nie są głośniki pełnozakresowe, tylko zwykłe satelitki... nie wime dlaczego ubu tak je widzi....
<izo> znaczy Pulse...,czy tam alsa
<dweller> pulse i alsa obsługują 5.1
<izo> dweller: zgadzam się
<dweller> musisz Ty skonfigurować
<dweller> a nie oni
<izo> dweller: ale basu już nie ( odwrócić trzeba Center z SW)
<dweller> no to odwróć
<izo> dweller: Jak?, nie widzę takiej opcji jako klikacz :F
<dweller> w pulse.conf
<izo> a ponoć Ubu najlepsze dla początkujących i na Laptop/Desktop xP
<dweller> czy jaki tam plik jest
<dweller> jest
<dweller> ale to nie zwalnia z myślenia ;f
<dweller> konfiguracja ma działać na jak najwiekszej liczbie komputerów
<izo> dweller: przemiliłem dwa poradniki , i tony z google... żaden nie działa
<dweller> działa
<dweller> :>
<Wizard> Cóż. Jestem skłonny uwierzyć dwellerowi.
<izo> to nie wiem , SW niema znaczenia... chyba...
<izo> mimo że to stary MODECOM
<izo> z głośnikami z Creative
<izo> miałem sw z creative, ale padł...
<izo> tak jak karta dźwiękowa
<dweller> Wizard: działa, ale to trzeba ręcznie w konfigu zmieniać
<izo> dweller: momento
<Wizard> Ja to się nie znam na tym w ogóle.
<dweller> i to tez nie jest jedno rozwiązanie dla wszystkich
<izo> dodałęm coś takiego "  load-module module-combine channels=6 channel_map=front-left,front-right,rear-left,rear-right,front-center,lfe" i restart pulse i lipa
<izo> nie wiem lfe to sw, ale dlaczego na lfe mówi "center" powinien mówić tak na "front-center"
<dweller> wiesz, teraz Ci nie powiem bo z fbsd walczę a linuksy wywaliłem
<dweller> a tam nie ma ssącego pulse tylko oss \o/
<izo> Zastanawia mnie jedno, na Ubuntu widze że jest Pulse i Alsa... to tak można 2 manegery dźwięku na raz?! xD
<Wizard> dweller: Z którym są identyczne problemy ;]
<Wizard> izo: Nie, alsa to warstwa sterowników, pulse to demon miksera.
<Wizard> I API dla programów.
<izo> a OSS to też jak pulse jest demonem?
<dweller> Wizard: o dziwo bod fbsd wszystko działa mi od ręki jako takie
<dweller> nie
<dweller> izo: oss to insze sterowniki
<Wizard> izo: Nie, OSS to takie dość stare API dla sterowników.
<dweller> ale to na ubuntu niewspierane jest
<izo> yhyyy
<Wizard> Kiedyś było też w linuksie, ale w 2.4 chyba zadebiutowała alsa.
<Wizard> Domyślam się, że zrobienie tego na Ubuntu będzie graniczyło z cudem, szczególnie, jeśli nie dajesz rady z pulse.
<izo> to niech w pulse dorobię te 2 opcje... nic im sie nie stanie... :) a ja bd jeszcze bardziej zadowlony, bo tylko to mi psoci.
<Wizard> (Które jest okrutnie głupie, nawiasem mówiąc)
<Wizard> izo: No to zgłoś im na bugzilli, że by się coś takiego przydało.
<dweller> oss wywalili bo licencja się zmieniła
<Wizard> Opisz co ma robić i tak dalej.
<Wizard> dweller: Ta, wiem.
<Wizard> Przy czym warstwa kompatylności z OSS cały czas jest w kernelu
<izo> Wizard: to dobry pomysł i de googlić
<dweller> 4front za późno się skapneło i oss jest niszowe
<izo> Wizard: bugzilla.org?
<Wizard> Nieee, na bugzilli pulseaudio.
<Wizard> Ew.. na launchpad.net
<Wizard> To ludki z Ubuntu przekierują dalej.
<Wizard> Za pół roku :/
<izo> to na lanczpadzie nie idzie to prosto do twórców?!
<izo> Masakra... nie moge siedzieć całe życie na Win XP żeby słuchać piosenek... i oglądać filmów, to OS 11 letni
<izo> Co ciekawe... steroniki  realtaka z płyty CD są lepsze niż najnowsze ze strony WWW.....
<izo> sterowniki*
<shpaq> o, temat dźwięku w linuksie
<shpaq> uwielbiam tę makabrę
<shpaq> człowiek, który to wszystko wymyślił powinien wisieć na widoku publicznym
<gjm> `g poettering pulseaudio
<Przekliniak> gjm: Lennart Poettering - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lennart_Poettering>
<gjm> shpaq: Proszę bardzo.
<shpaq> i link w wiki sprawi, że będzie wisiał?
<gjm> Masz zdjęcie, zbieraj kasę.
<shpaq> aż tak mi na tym nie zależy
<shpaq> korzystam sobie z alsy bez żadnych dodatkowych gównianych nakłądek i jest ok
<BlessJah> shpaq: słownictwo
<gjm> Cześć szeryfie.
<bastetmilo> ja tu kawe piję, a Wy tu takie...
<Wizard> Ale shpaq ma rację.
<Wizard> To jest do dupy :(
<bastetmilo> Wizard: słownictwo!
<bastetmilo> :>
<shpaq> dupa jest wulgarna?
<Wizard> Dupa jest b. wulgarna.
<TheNumb> Arse.
<shpaq> eee, moja jest ładna, kształtna i umięśniona
<bastetmilo> Od dziś 'dupę' zastąpimy 'pupą'. Co Wy na to?
<shpaq> pupa.8
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: arse
<Wizard> Ok.
<shpaq> rotfl
<TheNumb> pupa.8
<TheNumb> dobre
<TheNumb> :D
<bastetmilo> Ew. sierżantem Tyłeczek.
<Wizard> Świetne.
<Wizard> sierżant Tyłeczek.8
<shpaq> bastetmilo: właśnie zmieniłaś lata historii pracy administratorów
<Wizard> No.
<Wizard> Ale nie karajmy za dupę.
<Wizard> Już bez przesady.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a za gówniane coś?
<Wizard> To już kwestia kultury osobistej każdego z nas.
<Wizard> Też nie.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Już bez przesady.
<Wizard> Kutas ozdobny pozostaje wciąż kwestią otwartą.
<shpaq> mogę tu pisać piękną polszczyzną
<BlessJah> gjm: hilighty działają
<Wizard> shpaq: Pisz, prosimy bardzo!
<shpaq> tylko kto mnie zrozumie? :(
<Wizard> Ja.
<Wizard> Jadę do domu, waćpaństwo.
<Wizard> Pa :*
<shpaq> uważaj na niskolatające krowy
<gjm> BlessJah: Teraz tylko czyhasz na brzydkie słowa zamiast coś wnosić?
<Wizard> Пока!
<shpaq> o, radzieckie znaczki
<Lasoty> do jutra
<bastetmilo> paaa o/
<shpaq> jeszcze pół godzinki i do domu
<izo> Wizard: czy napisałeś "
<izo>  " Poka" ??
<shpaq> a potem po moje recepty na ketonal
 * shpaq likes
<BlessJah> gjm: co wnosić? robie coś innego, ale jestem sumienny i obowiązkowy więc monitoruję sytuację
<shpaq> BlessJah: masz tu opa?
 * BlessJah dumny z siebie jak pierwszoklasista
<BlessJah> shpaq: też się temu dziwię, ale mam
<shpaq> omfg
<shpaq> dziwy panie, dziwy
<jacekowski> хуй
<gjm> 16:05 < shpaq> omfg
<gjm> Dokładnie.
<izo> jacekowski: słownictwo! xD
<bastetmilo> shpaq: w głowie się to nie mieści ;)
<shpaq> mnie się sporo w głowie mieści w sumie
<izo> Skoto  pulse to pupa, to ponoć na Nautilus ludzie też psioczą, nie wiem dlaczego.
<TheNumb> izo: bo używają innych środowisk graficznych.
<TheNumb> Ja nie trawię GNOME > 2 to też psioczę :D
<izo> ja mam Unity, narazie nie narzekam :)
<gjm> Nautilus spoko ziom.
<gjm> Sam używam.
 * shpaq kiedyś używał
<shpaq> teraz do szczęścia wystarcza mi okrojone xfce, terminal i przeglądarka
<izo> ale nie nie wiem, dlaczego ciągnie mnie to XFCE... ładnie wygląda :P
<BlessJah> cd, ls, cp i mv
<BlessJah> czegóż może człowiek potrzebować więcej?
<gjm> find
<BlessJah> no, może find
<BlessJah> i rm, mkdir, touch, ale to już szczegóły
<izo> BlessJah: taa i irssisi :)
<izo> czy jak to się pisze
<gjm> lolnie
<BlessJah> irssi
<izo> moc to chyba odtwarzacz muzyki
<izo> mc to taki total commander
<gjm> izo: Wiemy.
<izo> w ogole po co wam X'y... skoro tacy hardcory z was :)
<izo> dobra... zwijam sie , bo skaner potrzbny mi.... :) resatart  i do xsane :)
<gjm> Tak.
<shpaq> takie to moje małe xfce: http://shpaq.org/c/shots/2012_09_03_16-13-blabla.png
<shpaq> chociaż w sumie niewiele widać
 * gjm ma mniej
<shpaq> bo to nei tylko moje
<Matan> shpaq: ++ za emulator SegaDreamcast
<bastetmilo> shpaq: comic sans masz w conky?
<Matan> shpaq: co używasz do emulacji?
<BlessJah> tint2 i wbar? czy ten pasek u góry jest z xfce?
<Wizard> Jaaaa..
<Wizard> Ale macie fajne pulpety.
<Wizard> Pulpity*
<m477> BlessJah: raczej watpie
<m477> asd
<ftpd> Ziew.
<Wizard> http://www.googlé.it/
<ftpd> hehehe
 * Matan nie ma życia osobistego i zawodowego, idzie spać
<Matan> bry noc
<BlessJah> no, prawie mi się udało postawić AP na lapku
<BlessJah> umiem już postawić wlan i ustawić hasło, a także się podłączyć, nie wiem tylko co zrobić, żeby można było wejść na http słuchającego na tym samym interfejsie
<BlessJah> :]
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: wireshark
<Dreadlish> jak dane lecą przez twojego kompa to wireshark wystarczy
<Dreadlish> + filtry na port 80 tcp
<BlessJah> nie, nie, nie
<BlessJah> ja u siebie mam lighttpd hostującego <strong>Działa!</strong>
<BlessJah> i właśnie to jeszcze nie działa, rozsyłaniem internetu w eter zajmę się później :]
<Dreadlish> po prostu przez ip tego interfejsu.
<BlessJah> no niestety nie udało mi się tak
<ftpd> A lighty słucha na tym iface?
<BlessJah> nawet nie wiem, powinien słuchać na wszystkich
<ftpd> To zobacz?
<BlessJah> zależało mi tylko na tym, żeby dostać
<BlessJah> tfu
<BlessJah> dostać ip z dhcp, żebym wiedział że mam wifi z master
<ftpd> I pamiętaj, że jak stworzysz interface _po_ uruchomieniu lighty, to on tak sobie magicznie tego nie złapie.
<ftpd> Bo w momencie startu się binduje.
<scyld> Cześć, taki problem mam - ustawiam sobie zasady ustawiania nowych haseł dla użytkowników komputera. A to że musi być jedna cyfra, 8 znaków w sumie i tym podobne. No i niby to działa... tyle że gdy użytkownikowi wygaśnie hasło - po 30 dniach - to przy logowaniu w lightdm jest proszony o podanie nowego hasła - czyli wszystko ok, ale... te zasady podane wcześniej (pam_cracklib) kompletnie nie działają. Lightdm wyświetla tylko (bardzo kr
<scyld> ótko) komunikat że hasło jest za proste,  ale co z tego skoro zwykłe "ppp" przechodzi, jest ustawiane i usera normalnie loguje. Co robić?
<ftpd> A w pamie od login/session masz include tego swojego crackliba?
<BlessJah> ostatni raz kleje kable przezroczysta tasma...
<scyld> ftpd: nie, tylko password w common-password zgodnie  instaukcją...
<ftpd> scyld: No to chyba powinieneś, tak na zdrowy rozsądek.
<scyld> no nie wiem...
<ftpd> scyld: login na 100% inkluduje common-password.
<ftpd> Ale session już nie.
<scyld> czyli jak to ma wyglądać>
<ftpd> No dopisz sobie include do session.
<ftpd> Hint: ja zgaduję. Ale spróbować nie zaszkodzi.
<scyld> bo mi się wydaje, że problem tego typu że lightdm działa z uprawnieniami root'a - a jemu wszystko wolno.
<ftpd> O, też trop.
<ftpd> To moze to zmień? ;-)
<ftpd> Chociaz.
<ftpd> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LightDM#Optional_Configuration_and_Tweaks
<ftpd> Lightdm goes through PAM even when autologin is enabled. You must make sure that PAM allows the login without prompting for a password.
<ftpd> Czyli nie olewa.
<ftpd> Anyway. Ja mam pomysł, Ty masz pomysł - teraz je sprawdź.
<scyld> ja nie mam żadnego pomysłu...
<ftpd> Masz - uprawnienia lightdm. Odpal z innego usera i zobacz.
<ftpd> Jak nie pomoże, inkluduj common-password w session.
<ftpd> Czy tam w co jest odpalane przy starcie gujowego managera.
<scyld> jakim  cudem lightdm ma uruchomić sesję jakiego użytkownika nie będąc rootem?
<ftpd> (Nie wiem, nie mam iksów.)
<ftpd> scyld: A jakim cudem gdm umie?
<scyld> też jedzie z roota?
<ftpd> To po co ma dyrektywe User w configu?
<ftpd> Dla jaj?
<ftpd> The username under which gdmlogin / gdmchooser are run.
<scyld> pewnie coś tam i tak działa jako root
<scyld> jakiś "gdm" i już ;)
<ftpd> Stary, zresztą. Przyszedłeś po pomoc. Dostałeś propozycje pomocy, ale usilnie wiesz lepiej i Ci się nie podoba. Luz, nikt Ci nie każe. Przy okazji, przecież jasno zaznaczyłem, że zgaduję. Ale jak już przychodzisz i pytaz, to chociaż się wysil i spróbuj. Albo nadal 'wiedz lepiej' i się męcz sam.
<rpsyj> Witam
<scyld> ftpd: no właśnie zgadujesz...
<scyld> i tyle w temacie
<scyld> nie wiesz to się lepiej nie odzywaj.
<gjm> Eh.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Fair enough. To sobie radź sam.
<rpsyj> Wie ktoś może, czy da się pod ubuntu zrobić idealną kopię audio-cd w postaci obrazu .iso, żeby jakość była identyczna jak oryginał?
<scyld> lightdm includuje common-password więc pudełko kolego.
<scyld> nie da się też mu zmienić usera. wieć znowu kula w płot.
<scyld> itd.
<gjm> rpsyj: Tak.
<ftpd> gjm: To jest już nas dwóch! ;-)
<scyld> resztę sobie uświadom ftpd - to pewnie często słyszysz przy takich okazjach :>
<rpsyj> gjm: to w jaki sposób? :)
<gjm> rpsyj: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd
<gjm> scyld: Wyluzuj.
<gjm> Cześć eshlox :)
<eshlox> bry, kto tu używa uwsgi? albo spotkał się z problemem, że group www-data not found?
<eshlox> gjm: ;-)
<ftpd> eshlox: Ale że w ogóle not found, czy że ona jest, a toto nie widzi?
<rpsyj> gjm: wielkie dzięki! A na pewno to bedzie bezstratne?
<gHo> mam pytanie.
<gHo> chce kolejkować ruch wychodzący (nie mogę bezposrednio zalozyc kolejki na eth1 - czyli wan, bo na eth1 nie widac lokalnych adresow ip zrodlowych tylko sa juz po translacji NAT). podejrzewam ze musze w jakis sposob utworzych interfejs posredniczacy ifb do ktorego wpadalyby dane przed trafieniem do eth1 i na nim utworzyłbym te kolejke.
<xz> gHo, to je zadaj
<gjm> rpsyj: Obraz płyty z założenia jest bezstratny.
<eshlox> ftpd: nie widzi, nginx działa z www-data, uwsgi nie
<eshlox> ftpd: jak dodam uwsgi:uwsgi to też nie widzi
<rpsyj> gjm: Fakt, głupie pytanie. Dziękuję. Wiedziałem, że mogę liczyć na #ubuntu-pl ;-)
<gjm> Spoko :)
<rpsyj> I jak zamontuję .iso, to będzie traktowane przez system jak oryginalne CD, tj. poboerze metadane z freedb i zripuje do FLACów?
<rpsyj> Czy nie da się wtedy ripować?
<gjm> Da się.
<rpsyj> Pobierze*, literówka
<rpsyj> No to dzięki wielkie, żegnam ;-)
<ftpd> E, ale takiego z audio-cd to chyba tak średnio 'zamontuje'?
<izo> WItojcie zmutowane łolbrzimy ze straszliwego Wąchodzka!.... żart... Witam :)
<gjm> ftpd: gvfs-cdda
<mateusz> cześć, potrzebuję postawić serwer proxy, coś jakby tunel, jestem za granicą i mam dostęp do serwera w polsce na którym mogę coś takiego postawić
<dweller> mateusz: vpn postaw sobie
<BlessJah> mateusz: masz tam ssh?
<szkodnik> dobry wieczor
<ftpd> Po co vpn?
<ftpd> ssh -L
<ftpd> Czy tam -R
<ftpd> Zależnie od strony
<ftpd> I "wułala".
<BlessJah> `g sztuczki z ssh część 2
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: Sztuczki z SSH [2] – Tunele » JakiLinux: <http://jakilinux.org/aplikacje/sztuczki-z-ssh-2-tunele/>
<BlessJah> polecam tsocks, nie trzeba bawić się w konfigurację każdego pojedynczego programu
<mateusz> BlessJah: tak jest ssh
<mateusz> będę potrzebował tego używać w przeglądarce, tak żeby wyglądało na PL
<BlessJah> tsocks
<mateusz> zaraz zainstaluję, dzięki
<qermit> 1st
<m477> ;o
<m477> gz
<BlessJah> niecierpliwy
<tajwanuser> jak mija wieczor, Panowie?;)
<m477> jaki wieczor, wlasnie wstalem
<szkodnik> panowie :<
<szkodnik> m477, nie za dobrze ci?
<m477> szkodnik: czemu
<szkodnik> ja wrocilam z pracy godzine temu
<szkodnik> no moze poltorej
<szkodnik> bo kierowca autobusu sie chyba strasznie gdzies spieszyl
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: ten transport gg ma buga
<Biszkopcik> trzeba czekac na wersje 2.0 beta3
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: po zaimportowaniu kontaktów jak któryś z nich usuniesz, to po ponownym zalogowaniu (albo po paru , zalezy od komunikatora, nieraz dopiero po resecie kompa jak wyczysci wszystkie polaczenia)
<Biszkopcik> kontakty usuniete spowrotem wracaja
<Biszkopcik> z bazy
<Biszkopcik> bo ich tam nie usuwa
<Vorbis^> wiem
<Biszkopcik> mysle co robic
<Vorbis^> ja
<Biszkopcik> czy wstrzymac sie z transportem gg az naprawia
<Biszkopcik> czy co
<Vorbis^> wywaliłem wszystko z serwera GG
<Vorbis^> i sie nie pojawiają już
<Biszkopcik> hm
<Biszkopcik> no ale jak usuniesz nawet swój dodany na tym transporcie
<Biszkopcik> to i tak wroci
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: podaj jakis ktory usunales
<Biszkopcik> sprawdze w bazie czy widnieje
<Biszkopcik> numer na priv np.
<gHo> z jakiego transportu korzystacie ?
<tajwanuser> m477: niektorzy chodza do szkoly
<tajwanuser> wyobraz sobie:D
<szkodnik> jej szkola sie zaczela
<szkodnik> to pewnie kanal swieci pustkami :(
<ftpd> OMG, a Biszkopcik jak co wieczór nawija o swoim super serwerze jabbera, z którego korzystają obaj.
<szkodnik> BlessJah, jak tam szkola?
<BlessJah> studia
<szkodnik> ach
<szkodnik> racja
<szkodnik> sorry, w mojej swiadomosci nadal masz 15 lat
<szkodnik> czy ile ty tam miales
<BlessJah> :(
<jacekowski> ja tez mam swoj serwer jabbera
<jacekowski> i jestem fajny
<BlessJah> szkodnik: kiedy pierwszy raz na kanał wbiłem?
<BlessJah> ludzie się starzeją :P
<szkodnik> no idea
<szkodnik> nie sledze tego
<bastetmilo> lol
<szkodnik> BlessJah, moze po prostu nei dojrzales jeszcze do tego, zeby sie zestarzec dla mnie :D
<ftpd> A ja ze swojego jabberd zrezygnowałem i wziąłem google talka z GA.
<BlessJah> http://www.kotusozluk.com/img/2012/06/why-so-serious_1340286136.jpeg
<gjm> Śmieszek.
<ftpd> E tam.
<ftpd> http://vianaarts.deviantart.com/art/Redhead-Girl-Ballpoint-Pen-310870595
<ftpd> To jest dobre.
<bastetmilo> nomnomnom
<ftpd> Rysować ballpenem, sztuka.
<BlessJah> 6 kolorów
<BlessJah> to jest rysowane cyz wykropkowane?
<BlessJah> http://not-auth3plz.deviantart.com/
<ftpd> Rysowane.
<drathir> bry...
<ftpd> O co chodzi w tym Twoim?
<bastetmilo> Tam nic nie ma...
<BlessJah> w moim? zobacz na swoje, pod FAQ, przed komentarzami (zablokowanymi)
<BlessJah> a potem w prawej kolumnie License
<bastetmilo> i?
<ftpd> I?
<ftpd> Mogłem pokazać, linkuję do DA.
<BlessJah> mogłeś, bo praca jest na CC-BY-NC-ND
<bastetmilo> nadal nie wiem o co chodzi.
<BlessJah> na dole są podlinkowane po prostu konta mające jako obrazki czy avatary te właśnie napisy
<BlessJah> zakaz używania i linkowania (poza bezposrednim do devianta)
<BlessJah> to się kłóci z tym, że wg devianta praca jest na CC
<BlessJah> deviant wymusza CC? ma ktoś tam konto?
<gjm> Nie wymusza.
<bastetmilo> KiFka ma.
<gjm> Ja też, ale mam tam tylko screenshoty.
<BlessJah> gjm: przy uploadowaniu masz możliwość wyboru licencji?
<gjm> BlessJah: http://awesomescreenshot.com/046eyg642
<gjm> Tylko CC, ale to i tak opcjonalnie.
<BlessJah> czyli CC-BY, opcjonalnie rozszerzasz?
<gjm> BlessJah: http://awesomescreenshot.com/073eygef1
<gjm> http://arturcieslak1.deviantart.com/#/d59mt8t ← Wysłane 2 sierpnia, 1958 pobrań :o
<BlessJah> dokładnie o to mi chodziło
<BlessJah> nie widzę notki o licencji
<BlessJah> pewnie jeśli nie wybierzemy CC, domyślnie podpada pod copyright
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: tak się dopytujesz, będziesz publikował jakies swoje dzieła na deviancie?
<BlessJah> chodziła mi po głowie seria aktów, ale nie mogłem znaleźć modelek
<bastetmilo> maxmodels :P
<BlessJah> e, miałby im jeszcze płacić?
<nonom> hi
<szkodnik> BlessJah, zawsze mozesz po prostu narysowac ;)
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: te młode i bez portfolio zgadzaja sie na sesje w zamian za fotki.
<gjm> Branoc.
<BlessJah> myślę, że jesteś sobie w stanie wyobrazić jak będzie wyglądał akt rysowany w paintcie
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: co kto lubi, nie mam nic przeciwki
<BlessJah> s/i$/o/
<bastetmilo> No to do dzieła :P
<bastetmilo> dobranoc o/
<szkodnik> to ja tez pojde
<BlessJah> o/
<szkodnik> BlessJah, olowka w domu nie masz?:P
<BlessJah> nie mam zdolnosci
<szkodnik> btw mam kumpla, ktory kiedys mial a duzo czasu i rysowal rozne cuda w paincie :D
<BlessJah> ja rysowalem cuda w logo
<szkodnik> dopra, lulu
<szkodnik> BlessJah, tobie tez polecam ;)
<szkodnik> spij, bo nie urosniasz :D
<BlessJah> za wiele to juz chyba i tak nie urosne
<szkodnik> ile masz wzrostu?
<BlessJah> cos ponad 180
<szkodnik> hmm
<szkodnik> ja mam 182
<BlessJah> jaki masz znak zodiaku?
<szkodnik> ee...?
<szkodnik> skorpion
<BlessJah> lew
<szkodnik> ale ja nie wierze w te brednie :D
<BlessJah> jestesmy sobie pisani
<szkodnik> BlessJah, pamitasz, co ci dzis pisalam?:P
<BlessJah> 15 lat i tak dalej
<szkodnik> w mojej swiadomosci masz 15 lar
<szkodnik> wlasnie
<BlessJah> pisalem ci ile mam lat
<szkodnik> a mi do pedofilii daleko, szczerze powiedziawszy ostatnio mam racej w druga strone :D
<DaZ> nekro hardo
<szkodnik> nie przesadzajmy
<BlessJah> geriatriofilia
<szkodnik> ...
<ftpd> szkodnik: Ciągle nie wiem, czemu nie wybierzesz MNIE.
<szkodnik> ftpd, bos pyskaty
<ftpd> Możesz mnie utemperować. To Ci dopiero czelendż.
<BlessJah> pejcze, te sprawy
<szkodnik> bez sensu
<szkodnik> BlessJah, fuj
<szkodnik> nie wyjezdzaj mi tu naet z tym
<szkodnik> ftpd, ale preciez ty i tak mnie nie chcesz ;)
<szkodnik> bo ja jestem jeszcze bardziej pyskata, niz ty :D
<BlessJah> szkodnik: ftpd może cie zawsze utemperować
<szkodnik> BlessJah, nie da sie
<szkodnik> mysliszz, e nie probowano?
<BlessJah> trzy dni w dybach i zmienisz spiewke
<BlessJah> :]
<szkodnik> tak, a w tymc zasie moj niedorobiony tem sie rzuci z nieotweralnych okien w biurze :(
<szkodnik> od kiedy pracuje od 10:30 juz od 9 mam regularnie conajmiej 3 telefony, zanim dotre do pracy
<BlessJah> no to w biurze cie zadybimy, szef się ucieszy i produktywnościu teamu zwiekszymy
<szkodnik> przy nich nie da sie zaspac
<szkodnik> BlessJah, nie kracz
<BlessJah> przynajmniej o ciebie dbają
<szkodnik> bo jeszce uslyszy i postanowi sam zrealizowac ten plan
<BlessJah> współlokatorki odłączają internet, żeby sprawdzić czy jeszcze żyję
<szkodnik> BlessJah, w tym tygodniu mam 400 spraw do przejrzenia
<szkodnik> i popoprawiania
<szkodnik> na dobra sprawe juz i tak jestem przykurta do biurtka dzieki temu
<szkodnik> dzisiaj udalo mi sie zrobic tylko 20
<szkodnik> bo oprocz tego mam jeszcze ofkors cala gore innyc rzeczy
<szkodnik> tak wiec moj tydzien ma tym razem 6 dni
<szkodnik> i jeden dzien weekendu
<szkodnik> a zapowiadala sie taka fajna wycieczka w sobote...
<BlessJah> weź tydzień wolnego
<szkodnik> BlessJah, juz raz wzielam
<szkodnik> i 3 tygodnie mi pozniej zajelo doprowadzenie do porzadku tego, co namodzieli w tym czasie
<BlessJah> e, coś nie tak
<szkodnik> BlessJah, mialam jechac nad jezioro zarnowieckie
<szkodnik> n akajaki
<BlessJah> powinni odkryć, że jesteś niezastąpiona i bez ciebie sobie nie poradzą
<szkodnik> BlessJah, co nie tak?
<szkodnik> moi ludzie potrafia nawet skopac proste pliki ze statystyka teamu
<szkodnik> tak, ze pozniej totalnie nic sie nei zgadza
<BlessJah> potem szef powinien dać ci podwyżk
<BlessJah> i tak dalej
<szkodnik> BlessJah, coz, dostlam juz awans
<szkodnik> podwyzke dostane z pazdzierniku
<BlessJah> jesteś dla nich zbyt dobra, dlatego cie nie doceniaja :]
<szkodnik> mam tez dostac nowy kontrakrti mam zamiar wkrecic sie w nastepna relokacje
<szkodnik> tzn ta sie skonczy jakos w styczniu-lutym
<szkodnik> kiedy przemigrujemy na nasze systemy
<szkodnik> a pozniej przenosza brazylie ;)
<szkodnik> jak uda mis e wkrecic, to posiedze sobie w ciepelku jakis czas ;)
<szkodnik> tylko teraz musze zatrudnic kogos
<szkodnik> kto bedzie w stanie mnie kiedys zastapic
<szkodnik> i powiem ci, ze to jest masakra
<BlessJah> znajdź gimbusa i go odchowaj
<szkodnik> chce dac komus prace
<BlessJah> wybierz mnie
<BlessJah> :D
<szkodnik> bien, entonces que tal tu espanol?
<szkodnik> que nivel tienes?
<DaZ> desu desu
<BlessJah> chwila
<ftpd> szkodnik: Brzmi jak wyzwanie!
<BlessJah> kurcze, bedzie problem
<szkodnik> :D
<BlessJah> bo podstawa to usmiech i machanie rekoma
<BlessJah> przez irca sie nie da :(
<szkodnik> probowales kiedyss machac rekami do klienta przez telefon?
<BlessJah> nom
<szkodnik> bo czasami trzeba zadzwonic do klienta :D
<szkodnik> i poprosic, zeby wyslala dokumenty ;)
<szkodnik> albo powiedziec mu, ze odrzucamy jego reklamacje i wysluchac tony przeklenstw :D
<BlessJah> musze sie zaprzyjaznic z tymi hiszpanami z erasmusa
<szkodnik> BlessJah, hiszpanski jest bardzo latwy
<szkodnik> mne wystarczyly 3-4 miesiace
<BlessJah> ale w hiszpanii
<BlessJah> musialbym z nimi zamieszkac
<szkodnik> nikt ci nie zabrania jechac, prawda?:P
<BlessJah> ile kosztuje 3-4 miesieczny pobyt w hiszpanii?
<szkodnik> hmm
<szkodnik> jesli amz zamiar sie obijac inic nie robic, to pewnie wyjdzie kolo 1500 euro
<BlessJah> 6k za 4 miesiace?
<szkodnik> jesli sie zakrecisz i znajdziesz prace, to tyle zarobisz w ciagu miesiaca i nauczysz sie niezle jezyka pracujac z hiszpanami na codien
<BlessJah> podalas na miesiac czy za calosc?
<szkodnik> bo wiekszosc z nich nie zna angielskiego
<szkodnik> nie no za calosc
<szkodnik> wynajem pokoju to okolo 200 euro
<szkodnik> jedzienie jest stosunkowo niedrogie
<BlessJah> chwila, bo czegos nie rozumiem
<szkodnik> powiedzmy, ze zyjac oszcednie, nie wydajesz na nie wiecej, niz w polsce
<szkodnik> transport jest dosc drogi
<BlessJah> tydzien w egipcie dla dwoch osob == jedna osoba 4 m-ce w hiszpanii?
<szkodnik> BlessJah, bo w egipcie mieszkasz w hotelu
<BlessJah> w egipcie czy gdziekolwiek
<szkodnik> dla turystow
<szkodnik> po cenach dla turystow
<szkodnik> jesli wynajmiesz pokoj, przez ogloszenie w gazecie, po cenach dla normalnych ludzi  kupuejsz w skjlepach dla normalnych ludzi, to ceny sa totalnie inne
<szkodnik> tydzien wakacji na majorce to wydatek minimum 100-1500zł
<DaZ> 100 brzmi nieźle
<szkodnik> tymczasem wynajem pokoju to okolo 200 euo miesiecznie
<szkodnik> 1000
<szkodnik> czepiasz se
<DaZ> e, to już lipa
<szkodnik> BlessJah, ja mieszkjac tam, kiedy mieszkalam sama, na jedzenie wydawalam okolo 50eu/tydz
<szkodnik> ale jadlam glownie na miejscie
<szkodnik> na autobusy okolo 40 wu/tydz
<szkodnik> eu*
<szkodnik> nie pamietam ile koszztowal miesieczny
<szkodnik> 42 zdaje sie
<szkodnik> a turysta za kazdym razem, kiedy wsiada do autobusu placi 1,50
<szkodnik> chyba, ze wie, ze moze kupic karte n 10 przejazdow za 11 eu w tabacos
<szkodnik> ale o tym sie turystom nie mowi ofkors
<BlessJah> kurcze, jesli tak jest w rzeczywistosci to ciekawie to wyglada
<BlessJah> ale nie naleze do ludzi, ktorzy zapakuja sie i wyjada
<szkodnik> w palmie, kiedy sie tam mieszka mozna sobie wyrobic "karte miejska"
<BlessJah> szkodnik: oplaca sie jechac na erasmusa do hiszpanii?
<szkodnik> czyli pre-paidowa karte platnicza
<szkodnik> ktora, jesli sie placi, to ma sie spore znizki
<szkodnik> nie tylk na autobusy, parkingi, ale nawet na bilety lonicze z wyspy i na wyspe
<szkodnik> BlessJah, nie bylam nigdy na erasmusie
<szkodnik> BlessJah, wiesz w hiszpanii zwsze sa 2 cenniki ;)
<szkodnik> jeden dla turystow, drugi dla miejscowych ;)
<szkodnik> transport to najlepszy przyklad- turysta: 1,5eu, miescowy 43 centy :D
<BlessJah> jedyna roznica to zameldowanie i posiadanie karty miejskiej?
<szkodnik> umm
<szkodnik> tak
<szkodnik> ale zameldowanie jest latwe
<szkodnik> wystrczy jakikolwiek paier na to, ze mieszkasz tam, gdzie mieszkasz
<szkodnik> czyli np umowa najmu mieszkania
<szkodnik> albo nawet list od wlaciciela, ze tam przebywasz
<szkodnik> tzn nie wie, jak jest w innych miastach
<szkodnik> ale w palmie tak wlasnie bylo
<szkodnik> BlessJah, w pamie jest uniwerek
<BlessJah> gdybym tylko umial sie spakowac i jechac
<szkodnik> universidad de ils baleras
<szkodnik> ale balearyto jedna z prowincji, wktorych jest urzedowy katalonski
<szkodnik> i sa tamw ykladowcy, ktorzy wykladaja po katalonsku
<szkodnik> wiec generalnie nie polecam tej uczelni na erasmusa
<szkodnik> bo niby erasmusi powinni miec zajecia po angielsku
<szkodnik> ale roznie z tym bywa
<BlessJah> na erasmusie musialbym miec po angielsku, a jezyk jako taki od miejscowych bym sie uczyl
<szkodnik> i o ile kastylisjki mozna latwo zalapac o tyle katalonski jest duzo trudniejszy
<szkodnik> BlessJah, umm
<szkodnik> wiesz tu wlani ejst problem
<szkodnik> bo hiszpanie maja dosc specyficzny stosunek do zasad
<szkodnik> stosuja je, kiedy jest im to na reke
<szkodnik> a kiedy nie jest, to o nich azpominaja
<BlessJah> mówisz o gramatyce, czy radzisz pilnowanie portfela?
<szkodnik> kiedy szlam do urzedu, to zdarzalo mi sie, ze urzednik nie chcial ze mna rozmawiac po kastylisjku
<szkodnik> gramatyce ;)
<szkodnik> z porfelem tez trzeba bardzo uwazac
<szkodnik> tam sa stada cyganow
<BlessJah> u
<szkodnik> wszedziew, calej hiszpanii
<BlessJah> we wroclawiu ostatnio coraz o nich glosniej
<szkodnik> w kazdym wiekszym miescie masz getta cyganskie
<szkodnik> poza tym sa tez marokanczycy...
<szkodnik> chyba jeszcze gorsi od cyganow
<szkodnik> nie jestem rasistka, nie mysl sobie
<szkodnik> po prostu te 2 diaspoy sa dosc uciazliwe
<BlessJah> sam widze jak to wyglada
<szkodnik> dobra, ide spac
<szkodnik> musze wstac o 9
<BlessJah> idziesz na rynek zjesc, a taki podchodzi o daj dwa zlote
<szkodnik> jutro jade pozniej
<BlessJah> szczegolnie dzieciaki
<BlessJah> tez sie klade
<szkodnik> BlessJah, w trojmiescie na szczescie nie jest zle
<szkodnik> miasto jest monitorowana na straz miejska reaguje szybko
<BlessJah> tutaj tez na razie nie narzekam, ale moze dlatego ze jestem stanowczy w tym wzgledzie
<szkodnik> jest jaks tam spolecznosc cyganska na oruni
<szkodnik> ale oni sie pilnuja
<szkodnik> wroclaw jest fajny
<BlessJah> bardzo fajny
<szkodnik> o w sumie gdybym miala tam jakichs fajnych znajomych to nie mialabym nicprzeciwko temu, zeby tam znowu zamieszkac :P
<szkodnik> ale znajomi wyjechali
<BlessJah> i mamy prawdziwe kamienice, nie to co warszawa
<BlessJah> masz mnie :D
<szkodnik> lol
<BlessJah> i bastet
<szkodnik> ty jestes za mlody
<szkodnik> pic  toba nie bede
<BlessJah> bastet to nie przeszkadzalo
<BlessJah> poza tym i tak jestem abstynentem
<szkodnik> :<
<szkodnik> nie no an razie mam zakusy na krakow
<szkodnik> kto wie, moze nastepny bedzie wroclaw :D
<BlessJah> drogo, niebezpiecznie i gołębie brudzą
<szkodnik> wlasnie nie droo
<BlessJah> o, już wiem jakiego przekleństwa nie mam w hilightach
<szkodnik> ewka znalazla tam fantyczne mieszkanie w samym centrum za bardzo mala kase
<szkodnik> (moja przyjacilka)
<szkodnik> i mamy plan, zeby razem zamieszkac
<BlessJah> ja tutaj mialem oferte za 350 pln, na terenie kampusu
<szkodnik> zeby jeszcze zniwelowac czynsz
<BlessJah> wezcie studenta
<BlessJah> niech spi na podlodze
<szkodnik> no tamto jest za 1100
<szkodnik> ale na kazimierzu
<BlessJah> nie znam krakowa
<szkodnik> i wszystkie oplaty sa w tej cenie
<szkodnik> humm 200m od rynku ;)
<szkodnik> z tramwajem pod samym domem, 10min spacerem od dwoca glownego
<szkodnik> mieszkanie jest troche malo atrakcyjne, ale lokalizacja i cena rzadza :D
<szkodnik> jak sie troche odbijemy znajdziemy cos lepszego
<BlessJah> heh, ja mam do polibudy tak niecale 5 km
<szkodnik> ide spac
<BlessJah> i zdarte buty, juz trzecia para w ciagu roku :D
<szkodnik> powaznie
<BlessJah> no ej, akurat jak zaczalem sie rehabilitowac
<szkodnik> moja mp3 wymaga chyba formatowania
<szkodnik> jak disiaj sluchalam, to pliki sie "przenikaly"
<szkodnik> tzn puszczalo kawalek jednego, potem kawalek innego, potem wracala do poprzeniego, potem nastepny kawalek tego innego... :D
<szkodnik> tak jakby odtwarzal  pliki jednoczesnie
<BlessJah> a, tak przenikały
<szkodnik> i na zmiane je wyciszal
<szkodnik> masaka
<szkodnik> zwlaszcza, jak slucha sie ksiazek ;)
<BlessJah> może FS ci poszatkowało, próbowałaś usunąć pliki i wgrać na nowo?
<szkodnik> BlessJah, ne fiem
<szkodnik> jak jutro bedzie znowy swirowac, to go po prostu sformatuje
<BlessJah> formatowałaś go już kiedyś?
<szkodnik> tak
<szkodnik> jak mi zaczal z bateria swirowac
<szkodnik> pomoglo
<BlessJah> to ok, nie wszystkie lubią być formatowane
<szkodnik> BlessJah, moja ma taki dynks do tego
<szkodnik> trzeba kliknac takie cos i sie samo robi, jak trzeba
<BlessJah> to spoko
<BlessJah> o, przypomniałem sobie
<BlessJah> może coś sensownego pod rockboksa kupię
<szkodnik> w sumei nowa mp3 by sie przydala
<szkodnik> ale kasy brak
<szkodnik> baju
<BlessJah> słodkich o/
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-04
<m477> zimno sie robi na dworze :(
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> Bywało gorzej.
<Wizard> http://noshit.pl/DIR-2012.09.03/20120901-223042-527117_46194981.jpg
<Lasoty> Dzień dobry :)
<Wizard> Cześć, Lasoty.
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Wizard> Cześć bastetmilo.
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: no popatrz, nie wiedziałam że gustujesz w starszych paniach. ;)
<bastetmilo> ale dziś zaspałam do pracy :(
<Wizard> http://lodz.gazeta.pl/lodz/1,35136,12416174,Wszechpolacy_i_ONR_chca_zmiany_patronki_lodzkiej_szkoly.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bnrk7yx> (at lodz.gazeta.pl)
<bastetmilo> cześć szkodnik :)
<szkodnik> hej
<szkodnik> ja tylko na moment
<szkodnik> sprawdzam autobusy ;)
<Wizard> Tutaj?
<Wizard> Już byli ci, co instalowali Archa i FreeBSD, co mówili, że im się Ubuntu nie podoba i że nie będą używać, co mówili, że OS X jest fajny.
<Wizard> Ale autobusów jeszcze nikt nie sprawdzał :)
<szkodnik> dob ra, ide
<szkodnik> wroce, kiedy wroce..
<Wizard> No, pa.
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: do zobaczenia :)
<Wizard> szkodnik: Szybko wróciłaś :)
<ss_> cześć
<Wizard> Cześć ss_
<ss_> ogarnołem dźwięk :)
<ss_> mam te cholerne 5.1 ... :)
<ss_> nakopałem w Ubu i formata musiałem zrobić, ale zainstalowałem XFCE, skasowałem od razu pulse i mam alse i jakies nakładki i dodatki do tego ( google) i chodzi jak rakieta.
<ss_> wytestowałem wszystkie środowiska jakie są, ostatenie myślałem nad LXDE i XFCE i padło na XFCE.
<dweller> xfce + openbox daje rade
<ss_> mam 4gb ram, system 64bit, integra 512, wiec powinienem mieć widoczne 3,5gb ramu, a widzi mi wszędzie 2,7... skąd taka rozbieżność?
<ss_> po wyłączeni integry widzi całe 4 o.O
<ss_> a mam pytanie, jak wyłączyć program aptd ( bo Centrum oprogramowanie  pisze że oczekuje na jego zamknięcie)
<mati75> pulse to nędzna nakładka na alse
<Voldenet> >ogarnołem
<Voldenet> Elyta
<Lasoty> ss_: no to gratuluję ogarnięcia dźwięku. Zintegrowane karty graficzne korzystają z ramu na płycie, programowo ograniczając do nich dostęp (rezerwacja).
<Lasoty> ss_: sudo service aptd stop
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ale znalazłaś wytłumaczenie
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: bo to takie oczywiste :P
<Fraglez> halo halo jest tu ktos?
<Fraglez> need help :)
<bastetmilo> pisz
<Fraglez> ubuntu 12.04, przycina caly system po odpaleniu filmu na youtube albo open ttd, freezy maja mniej niz sekunde i nie maja wplywu na kursor
<Fraglez> za to duzy wplyw na dzwiek i grafe
<bastetmilo> Ja też mam pytanie: co zrobić jak komputer się nie wyłącza (jak się kliknie wyłącz), a tylko wygasza? Jakie były te komendy, żeby go wyłaczyć z terminala?
<Fraglez> rzecz dzieje na Unity i Gnome Classic, nowy Gnome dziala dobrze (czyt. bez przycinania)
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: init 0
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: halt shutdown poweroff
<bastetmilo> ok, dzieki
<ftpd> bastetmilo: "wygasza", w sensie system sie haltuje, ale komputer się nie wyłącza i trzeba guzikiem?
<bastetmilo> tak
<bastetmilo> poweroff pomoglo
<Fraglez> czy jest jakas alternatywa dla pulse audio, to on odpowiada za moje freezy?
<mati75> alsa
<Fraglez> a jaka wyczka do niej zeby miec mozliwosc zmiany glosnosci na pasku?
<DaZ> #ubuntuworldprolems :f
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: pink
<Vorbis^> Biszkopcik: ponk
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: chyba wylacze ten transport do czasu aż nie naprawią tego bugu
<Biszkopcik> bo nie widze sensu trzymania czegos co jest zepsute
<Vorbis^> oj
<Biszkopcik> co sadzisz o tym
<Vorbis^> i zostane bez transportu?
<Biszkopcik> ;d
<Biszkopcik> a przeniosles juz sobie tutaj?
<BlessJah> znowu ten serwer co was dwóch używa?
<Biszkopcik> BlessJah: nie nas dwoch
<Vorbis^> tak
<BlessJah> Biszkopcik: postaw serwer irca
<BlessJah> :]
<Biszkopcik> BlessJah: i?
<Vorbis^> bo chrome ostatnio ciągle leżało
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: dobra, pomysle
<BlessJah> tam będziecie mogli się swobodnie wymieniać poglądami i ważnymi informacjami, bez wtrącania się natrętnego i nadętego opa
<BlessJah> choć query też się powinno sprawdzać
<Biszkopcik> nie
<Vorbis^> zamiast sie cieszyć że coś sie dzieje na kanale to jeszcze marudzi
<Biszkopcik> no
<BlessJah> możecie napisać artykuł na czytelnię, o udanym wdrożeniu ubuntu w małej prywatnej shellowni
<Biszkopcik> ubuntu server ssie pauke
<Biszkopcik> ;>
<Biszkopcik> ale edycja desktopowa jest dobra ;>
<BlessJah> tak więc serwer nie stoi na ubuntu?
<Biszkopcik> o udanym wdrożeniu ubuntu w małej prywatnej shellowni
<Biszkopcik> so what?
<BlessJah> cenzura :]
<bastetmilo> Zaraz. To oni ciągle gadają o czymś co nie jest związane z Ubuntu?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ty też nie jesteś monotematyczna
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: i co? Też chciałbyś mnie zacząć cenzurować?
<BlessJah> nie, nie mam Wizardowskich zapędów
<bastetmilo> i dobrze - nikt nie jest tutaj (Ty też) monotematyczny. Ale jeśli padają pytania techniczne - to powinny być związane z Ubuntu. A nie: coś mi nie działa w Archu, pomurzcie !!
<BlessJah> oni nie proszą o pomoc związaną z archem (a nawet jeśli padną takie pytania, pomogę o ile będę w stanie)
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie, nie pomożesz - chyba że na query. Albo na kanale archa.
<Quintasan> #archsupport
<Quintasan> kthxbai
<gjm> \o
<bastetmilo> gjm: o/
<Dreadlish> znowu te same kłótnie
<bastetmilo> fcale, że nie.
<Dreadlish> no jasne ;D
<Quintasan> \o
<Dreadlish> cześć wam tak w ogóle
<gjm> Cześć i czołem.
<Quintasan> soee: Obijam się. W zasadzie to coś robię ale nic z tego nie wyniknie póki całości nie złożymy i mi się nie chce
<Quintasan> :P
<tajwanuser> cze
<Lasoty> cześć
<soee> Quintasan, obibok :D
<Mhrok> Bry
<LeonZ> Witam wszystkich.
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<m477> happy caturday
<inzaghi89> opłaca się przy serwisie, który nie ma jakiejś zarąbiście dużej oglądalności przechodzić z apacha na np. ngix?
<Dreadlish> imo wszędzie sie opłaca
<Dreadlish> ale to tylko imo
<inzaghi89> taki ngix faktycznie dobry jest?
<Dreadlish> nginx*
<Dreadlish> tak.
<inzaghi89> o, myślałem że to się ngix pisze :) dzieki za poprawkę
<inzaghi89> on procesy jakoś inaczej ma niż apache, jakieś inne znaczące różnice?
<Dreadlish> popatrz gdzieś na necie jak się go konfiguruje
<Dreadlish> to znajdziesz sobie różnice
<inzaghi89> http://joeandmotorboat.com/2008/02/28/apache-vs-nginx-web-server-performance-deathmatch/ (rzuciłem okiem na same wykresy i nawet po tym widać sporą róznicę)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cdl2ayl> (at joeandmotorboat.com)
<qermit> o/
<mint> siema wszyscy ;)
<mint> takie pytanko poczatkujacego
<mint> siedze na virtualboxie, zainstalowalem Mint'a ale dalej uruchamia sie jako system livecd, kiedy dalej install mint to pokazuje ze system jest juz zainstalowany, proba przelogowania na uzytkownika ktorego utworzylem podczas instalacji nie powiodla sie ;)
<bastetmilo> mint: hej, ale to jest kanał ubuntu a nie minta.
<mint> no rozumiem, ale to jednak linux wiec liczylem ze ktos pomoze... ;)
<bastetmilo> mint: #linux
<filar> mint to prawie ubuntu przecież
<bastetmilo> prawie robi wielką różnicę.
<drathir> Dreadlish: a coś za?
<drathir> bo w sumie praktycznie dziadek do bobasa... To już lepiej lighthttpd czy coś takiego całkiem z założenia na lekkość nastawione się zastanowić nie lepiej...?
<drathir> zapewne dobrze byłoby z virtual-boxa płytę odmontować...
<Ashiren> too late ;c
<drathir> Ashiren: /w 5
<drathir> fail
<Ashiren> ke
<andrzej_str> siemka
<andrzej_str> przy próbie instalacji windowsa rozwalił mi się układ partycji ubuntu, instalator ubuntu w ogóle nie wykrywa partycji linuksowych, a w narzędziu do obsługi dysków wykrywa je, ale typ mają nieznany, a nie rozszerzona/logiczna
<jacekowski> typ to pewnie system plikow
<andrzej_str> http://i48.tinypic.com/9aqt05.png tak to wygląda w tym nardzędziu
<jacekowski> andrzej_str: jaki windows
<andrzej_str> xp, ale sie nie zainstalował, burdelu tylko narobił
<andrzej_str> moja rozszerzona jest pokazywana jako pusta, a partycje które były rozszerzone są niewykrywane przez instalator ubuntu
<jacekowski> no masz tam te partycje
<andrzej_str> no mam
<jacekowski> ta 50GB ext4
<andrzej_str> ale tylko tu je widzi
<andrzej_str> gparted np juz ich nie pokazuje
<jacekowski> fdisk -l
<andrzej_str> tylko pusta przestrzen, to co jest zaznaczone jako rozszerzone
<andrzej_str> gdzie wkleić output? tu w okienko?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> pastebin.com
<andrzej_str> http://pastebin.com/Ei57BH91
<andrzej_str> a gparted juz nie widzi tych partycji (instalator ubuntu tez nie i kaze caly dysk formatowac) http://i47.tinypic.com/4hf4a0.png
<jacekowski> no to cos nie tak
<jacekowski> bo jak fdisk je widzi
<jacekowski> to te partycje tam sa
<andrzej_str> no, tylko wcześniej na pierwszym screenie te moje partycje były pod tą rozszerzoną wyświetlane, a teraz są obok i już nie są "extended" tylko "uknown"
<andrzej_str> "unknown"*
<jacekowski> gdzie unknown
<jacekowski> nie widze
<andrzej_str> http://i49.tinypic.com/2rc3n5v.png tu masz przykład, podświetliłem jedną z partycji która wcześniej była częścią tej extended
<jacekowski> hmmm
<drathir> na wersjach ubu był zmieniany domyślny partycjoner dysków?
<qermit> andrzej_str: o/
<qermit> zepsułeś soie dysk?
<qermit> sobie
<drathir> jacekowski: to zapewne nieprawda ale gparted skutecznie potrafi dysk rozłożyć... I się gryzie z palimpsestem mam takie dziwne wrażenie... Dodatkowo jak utworzysz partycje pod win to winzgroza jej nie wykryje będzie naznany system plików twierdzić że jest...
<andrzej_str> ja moge zamontowac te wszystkie partycje na live ubuntu, tylko cholera czemu one już nie są częścią tej rozszerzonej jak było wcześniej, przez to nie wykrywa ich instalator ubuntu
<drathir> co dziwne pod zabawa na 10.04 takich wisienek nie było...
<qermit> andrzej_str: jakiego windowsa instalowałeś?
 * qermit nie w temacie
<jacekowski> drathir: a jak myslisz dlaczego gparted mowi zeby backup zrobic na poczatku?
<jacekowski> qermit: xp
<drathir> jak możesz zamontować to może przywróc tylko gruba i spod systemu spróbuj... Ewentualnie pod live z tej samej wersji spróbuj z której partycjonowales dysk i instalowałeś ubu...
<jacekowski> ja chyba wiem co sie stalo
<jacekowski> bo windows ma to swoje ze wymaga bootloader na pierwszej partycji
<jacekowski> a on mial tam linuxa
<qermit> tru
<jacekowski> i teraz jest w zasadzie w dupie
<qermit> jacekowski: to windows musi być na pierwszej partycji?
<jacekowski> qermit: nie
<jacekowski> qermit: ale bootloader tak
<qermit> musi być na partycji primary
<qermit> jacekowski: bootloader musi być na pierwszym dysku na partycji primary
<jacekowski> pierwszej partycji primary z tego co pamietam
<andrzej_str> dobra, to pomontuje je, pozgrywam najważniejsze pliki i wyrżnę cały dysk i na nowo
<qermit> jacekowski: nie musi być
<qermit> andrzej_str: miałeś jakieś wazne dane tam?
<qermit> na linuksie?
<andrzej_str> nom, ale mam do nich dostęp na szczęście, bo mogę montować te partycje
<qermit> andrzej_str: zarchiwizuj je najpierw gdzieś
<andrzej_str> bo ja miałem wydzieloną jedną partycję ntfs jako logiczną, tam miał lecieć windows, a tu bach, partycje logiczne wywaliło i są teraz jako nieznane
<qermit> logiczna na windowsa?
<andrzej_str> nie da się ich jakoś spowrotem jako logiczne ustawić?
<qermit> posmyrało cie coś?
<jacekowski> testdisk moze cos wykombinuje
<andrzej_str> a nie wiem widziałem czy to różnica, wydzieliłem po prostu przestrzeń i heja :P no i mam teraz fajnie :P
<jacekowski> a poza tym, po co masz 40 partycji
<qermit> andrzej_str: zarchiwizuj najpierw sobie dane
<andrzej_str> ja mam 5 partycji
<andrzej_str> tzn. miałem
<jacekowski> na co tyle
<jacekowski> windows, linux, linux swap
<jacekowski> 3 partycje razem
<andrzej_str> miałem /boot, /, /home, /swap no i jedną jako taki magazyn :P
<jacekowski> a nawet linux swap nie do konca potrzebna jest bo swapopliku mozna uzywac
<qermit> jacekowski: ja mam windows, boot i lvm
<qermit> ale ubuntu desktop nie wspiera lvm
<qermit> :E
<jacekowski>  /boot osobno ma sens tylko jak uzywasz jakiegos lvma albo cos
<jacekowski> qermit: nie?
<qermit> jacekowski: nie
<jacekowski> a ja mam btrfs i mi to rypka
<qermit> jacekowski: no ja z przyzwyczajenia mam LVM
<drathir> jacekowski: w życiu sobie wcześniej nie rozwalilem dysku pod 10.04 ostatnio na nowym nie swoim czystym dysku się z jakąś z nowszych wersji się bawiłem i to mi się udało... Partycjonowanie na początku tak jak ma być i instalacja linuxa potem próba instalacji win to twierdził że nie może użyć partycji bo nieznany system plików, próbowane na raw i format spod linuxa na ntfs... A jak przez gparted spróbowałem to całkiem mu odbilo i p
<qermit> andrzej_str: skoro nie archwizujesz danych, to ja ide spać
<jacekowski> btrfs multidevice jest szybszy od raid1 na md
<qermit> drathir: bo nie umiesz partycjonować :E
<jacekowski> i bezpieczniejszy
<qermit> może jest i bezpieczniejszy
<qermit> jak będę miał dysk do zabawy to sie nim pobawie
<jacekowski> btrfs ma checksumy dla wszystkiego
<jacekowski> wiec jest w stanie bledy lepiej wykrywac i naprawiac
<drathir> qermit: bo żeby tam jakieś cuda były do ustawiania przy partycjonowaniu...
<drathir> jacekowski: to btrfs miał być taka rewolucja i następca ext-a? Czy coś źle kojarze ?
<Julia> hej
<qermit> Julia: poka fote
<Julia> qermit: ?
<jacekowski> drathir: btrfs bedzie w ubuntu za niedlugo jako domyslny fs
<Julia> o cześć jacekowski
<Julia> pamiętam cię
<Julia> kiedyś tu pisałam i rozmawialiśmy
<Julia> o automatyce
<Julia> ale mniejsza z tym
<Julia> mam pytanie
<Julia> w sumie to pewnie głupie
<Julia> czy jest jakiś sposób żeby złamać hasło WEP przez Cygwin?
<Julia> jeśli nei ma windowsowego sterownika dla karty która działą z programami do tego służącymi
<jacekowski> nie da sie
<jacekowski> sa windowsowe programy do tego
<Julia>  moją kartągraficznąda siętylko na linuksie a net mam przez bluetooth z służbowego kompa
<Julia> za to na prywatnym z debianem w ogóle nie mogę połączyć się z siecią i mam problem
<jacekowski> a spacja tez ci cos nawala
<Julia> bo nie mam też pendrovea i w ogóle nie mogę tam nic przenieść
<Julia> nie, to ja nie umiem pisać - przepraszam
<Julia> za słabo naciskam spacje
<Julia> ale chyba nic nie wymyślę
<drathir> eth lepsze od pendrivea, nie trzeba tyle razy podłączać...
<Julia> drathir: powiedz mi coś o tym bo pierwsze słyszę
<Julia> :>
<drathir> Julia: dwa kompy z kartami sieciowymi i po sftp dane...
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-05
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Lasoty> Cześć
<Voldenet> bry
<Voldenet> gdy nuda dopada to irc pomaga
<Voldenet> teoretycznie mam co robic, ale praktycznie...
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<qermit> Voldenet: rozmawiaj do lustra
<przemek> siema nie moge spingowac mojego starego ip ma net w neostradzie , uzywa lubuntu
<przemek> trzeba odblokowac jakis port ?
<przemek> z zewnatrz nie moge go spingowac
<mati75> może się ip zmieniło
<bastetmilo> Hej! Wakacje się skończyły - to miałbyć koniec z tymi co nie potrafią pisać poprawnie.
<przemek> ip jest ok
<przemek> :bastetmilo nastepny stróż ortografi? poprawnego pisania z ł ą itp
<przemek> lepiej pomoz matce robic obiad albo przeprowadz starozka przez jezdnie
<przemek> *staruszka
<przemek> haha
<przemek> wracam do pytania czy ktos wie dlaczego nie moge spingowac wejsc przez ssh na ipke neostrady
<przemek> czy jest jakis port ktory trzeba odblokowac?
<mati75> `g ping działanie
<mati75> http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=pl&q=ping+dzia%C5%82anie&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest\
<bastetmilo> przemek: masz pecha. Proszę, zacznij pisać poprawnie i bez błędów. Takie obowiązują zasady na tym kanale i byłabym ogromnie wdzięczna, gdybyś się dostosował.
<mati75> bastetmilo: może on ma na imie pszemek
<przemek> bastetmilo: oj oj oj oj
<przemek> przesadzacie
<bastetmilo> przemek: bardzo mi przykro, ale takie są zasady.
<przemek> bastetmilo: ok
<Voldenet> qermit: problem, nie mam lustra
<Voldenet> ale mam visual studio
<BlessJah> Voldenet: wrzuc screena jak u ciebie wygladaja te szerokie emoty, bo nie widze ich coś
<Voldenet> BlessJah: ale które konkretnie?
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<Voldenet> ^ to
<BlessJah> którekolwiek
<BlessJah> żadnego z nich zobaczyć nie mogę, zastanawiam się czy to kwestia czcionki, czy może ekran muszę jakoś obrócić
<Voldenet> o, imgur padł?
<Voldenet> http://i.minus.com/jWcwdSr1KkSPh.JPG
<Voldenet> tak to wygląda u mnie
<BlessJah> nadal niewiele widze :/
<BlessJah> zbytnio się do horyzntolnia ułożonych emotów przyzwyczaiłem
<Voldenet> to kwestia wyobraźni
<BlessJah> projekcję fischera widziałem bez problemu, ale te emoty mnie przerastają :(
<bastetmilo> kwestia wyobraźni...
<ftpd> Morning.
<ftpd> Normalnie umrę, wszyscy czegoś ode mnie chcą dzisiaj od samego rana.
<BlessJah> o, ftpd, dobrze że jesteś
<BlessJah> małą sprawę mam
<ftpd> Opowiedz.
<BlessJah> e, chciałem cię tylko powkurzac, wiedze ze to nie tak latwo
<bastetmilo> jaki chciał być dowcipny.
<BlessJah> rano miałem okazję empirycznie przekonać się, że dni są coraz krótsze
<bastetmilo> i?
<BlessJah> wschód słońca jest teraz jakoś po piątej, przyzwyczajony jestem, że jasno jest już punkt czwarta
<bastetmilo> Ojej. To możesz zacznij się już przestawiać na solarny tryb życia, bo co to będzie w październiku...
<BlessJah> widzę, że nie tylko mnie zaskoczył dzisiaj budzik?
<bastetmilo> Jakbym poszła spać o 4 nad ranem, to owszem - bardzo by mnie zaskoczył.
<ftpd> Eee... ale co było dowcipnego w tym, co pisał BlessJah?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: chodzi o to, że to nie było właśnie dowcipne.
<ftpd> Hmmm. Zaskakujące. BlessJah nie dał rady.
<BlessJah> jak się wyśpię powinno mi pójść lepiej
<grek> czesc
<grek> ma ktos moze pomysl ew jak sprawdzic - w dolphin po kliknięciu prawym przyciskiem na pojawienie menu czeka sie kilka minut
<grek> dosłownie
<grek> i caly dolphin zamraza sie na ten czas
<grek1>  taki log jest http://wklej.to/DKT1F
<grek> Szczegółowy opis procedur obiektu materiałów źródłowych i wynikowych
<grek> 1. Materiały zgrywane są z kart na serwer biurowy do katalogu NOWE
<grek> Możliwe są wyjątki zgrania bezpośrednio w studio z pominięciem serwera biurowego
<grek> 1.5 materiały kopiowane są z katalogu NOWE -> na komputer w studio
<grek> po skopiowaniu, skopiowany katalog w NOWE/data-nazwaSesji - zmieniany jest na NOWE/data-nazwaSesji_wRealizacji
<grek> 2. materiały rodzielane są do katalogów z nazwą obiektu do katalogu do roboczego katalogu na serwerze w studio,
<grek> podczas rodzielania konwertowane do jpeg są pliki opisowe (desc)
<grek> podczas rodzielania zakładane są do crm zadania realizacji montażu sesji.
<grek> 3. materiały są montowane w ustalonej kolejności lub dowolnie ,
<grek> podczas przygotwania materiałów do montowania kasowane są pliki śmieci - bez ostrości / testowe itd
<grek> po zmontowaniu obiektu zadanie jest zakańczane
<grek> +źródła przenoszone są do katalogu archiwum źródeł na sertwerze studio
<grek> +z katalogu archiwum źródeł wysyłane są pliki źródłowe na serwer biurowy katalog TURYSTYKA/REGION/OBIEKT/
<grek> pliki źródłowe to
<gjm> A wyjść nie chcesz?
<Matan> bry
<Nerihsa> :3
<tajwanuser> cze
<beboj> uzywa ktos tego modemu ?
<beboj> Wireless 5620 EVDO-HSPA Mobile Broadband Mini-Card	
<gjm> Psotnick: Niezła fryzura :D
<Dreadlish> o lol.
<Dreadlish> za cicho tutaj.
<Wizard> Hej.
<gjm> Cześć Wizard.
<Wizard> Tak się zastanawiam. Czy te czcionki muszą być tak duże?
<Wizard> Czy to wszystko musi być takie duże?
<Wizard> :P
<gjm> Nie.
<Wizard> No właśnie.
<Wizard> A widzę, że gnome-tweak-tool pociągnęło za sobą ładnych parę kilo programów, w tym nieszczęsne gnome-shell
<gjm> Ja mam 7px w systemie.
<Wizard> Boże, myunity z kolei jest w gambasie.
<Wizard> Szkoda, że nie w Lazarusie.
<Wizard> gjm: Podświetl mnie.
<gjm> Wizard: Nie.
<gjm> :)
<Wizard> Działa dalej, dzięki.
<Wizard> Ooo, i od razu lepiej
<Wizard> I se jeszcze zmniejszyłem te kafelki po lewej
<Wizard> Czad.
<Wizard> Btw, długo mnie nie było?
<gjm> A nie wiem nawet.
<Wizard> A dobra, mniejsza :)
<Wizard> Czemu ftpd ma głos? :)
<Wizard> Tak są oznaczeni ci, co używają Ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> ktoś tu używa ubuntu oO?
<Dreadlish> (taki żarcik)
<Wizard> Kosmonaucik.
<Wizard> gjm: Daj mi +q, Dreadlish będzie miał radochę :D
<Wizard> On mnie tak nie lubi, bo ja głośno mówię o układzie.
<gjm> Wizard: Bo zasłużył walką o nie kalanie języka polskiego.
<gjm> Ale mnie plecy bolą :/
<Wizard> Polecam wymienić fotel
<Dreadlish> mój ma 9 lat
<Dreadlish> pod dupą twardo
<Dreadlish> ale na plecy fajnie ;)
<gjm> Nie od fotele, zawsze mnie bolą po "dniu wczorajszym". Jeszcze telefon zgubiłem.
<Wizard> Portfel robi się lżejszy i tak pleców nie garbisz.
<stery> witajcie potrzebuje pomocy w instalcji sterów do mojego laptopa chodzi o karte graficzną
<Dreadlish> jaka graficzna...
<stery> Posiadam laptopa Aristo Smart 350
<stery> Via Chrome
<Dreadlish> to nie masz sterowników...
<stery> dostałem w email stronke ściągłem paczke i tu się zaczynają schody :(
<Dreadlish> do via chrome sterowniki masz z systemem...
<Dreadlish> z tego co pamiętam
<stery> jak wybieram szczeguły
<stery> grafika to pisze sterownik nie znany interfejs standardowy
<gjm> 21:51 < stery> dostałem w email stronke ściągłem paczke i tu się zaczynają schody :(
<gjm> Skąd te steroniki brałeś?
<stery>  http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action
<stery> tak mi w email napisał zpomocy
<stery> i mamwybrać ubuntu 12.04 i platformę vx900
<gjm> Mam małą prośbę, pisz poprawnie.
<stery> przepraszam
<gjm> No i co dalej?
<stery> nie wiem właśnie co mam zrobić
<gjm> Proponuję przeczytać plik Readme.
<stery> czytałem robiłęm ./vinstall i pisze error chipset not found
<stery> czy cos takiego
<gjm> Wklej to gdzieś.
<stery> momencik
<stery> czy tu mogę ?
<gjm> Nie, wklej.org
<stery> nie rozumiem
<stery> :(
<gjm> Wklej na wklej.org, strona taka.
<gjm> Bosh.
<stery> aha zaraz
<stery> http://wklej.org/id/824618/
<gjm> To wszystko, tak? Wklej też wynik polecenia "lspci".
<stery> http://wklej.org/id/824621/
<stery> proszę
<gjm> Meh. Nie wiem co jest nie tak.
<stery> a to jest świerza instalacja ubuntu 12.04
<gjm> 21:57 <+gjm> Mam małą prośbę, pisz poprawnie.
<stery> Dobrze
<stery> No to co ja mam teraz zrobić ?
<gjm> To po pierwsze. Po drugie to musisz poczekać na kogoś kto miał do czynienia z ATI, bo ja nie.
<stery> ATI ja nie mam karty ATI tylko Via zintegrowaną ...
<gjm> Ojć, fakt.
<gjm> Zamyśliłem się.
<stery> niop
<stery> to tu mam czekać czy jak?
<gjm> Jak uważasz.
<gjm> Branoc.
<stery> no dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-06
<m477> oho
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<Lasoty> Witam :)
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> `utf
<Wizard> Nie krzaczę?
<slawekebi> nie krzaczysz kolego
<Wizard> Dzięki.
<Wizard> BTW, jesteśmy na ircu, a nie na radyjku ;P
<Wizard> Mobilki, jak ścieżka do httpd.conf?
<gHo> Czysto kolego, czysto.
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> W ogóle, coś dużo nowych nicków, a nikt nie rozmawia.
<bastetmilo> Bo nie mają nic ciekawego do powiedzenia.
<Wizard> Aha
<Wizard> Ja w sumie też nie mam.
<Wizard> Cześć, bastetmilo.
<Wizard> Wczoraj odkryłem, że da się zmniejszyć rozmiar tych kafelków po lewej.
<Wizard> Bosko.
<Wizard> I wszystko mi się teraz mieści i nie muszę przewijać i jest fantastycznie.
<psesq> dzień dobryy
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ja zawsze zmniejszam o połowe :)
<psesq> kafelków?
<Wizard> psesq: Tak, kafelków. Po lewej.
<Wizard> psesq: Jak spojrzysz na ekran, to będziesz widział.
<psesq> nie widze ;(
<psesq> ale chyba się domyślam
<psesq> cwana bestia
<bastetmilo> psesq: masz Ubuntu?
<psesq> już wiem o co chodzi nooo
<psesq> ale nie mam ubuntu
<psesq> a wiem
<psesq> ;)
<Wizard> To po co tu siedzisz, jak nie masz Ubuntu?
<psesq> bo was lubię
<Wizard> No i masz.
<bastetmilo> Że niby my jesteśmy tacy sympatyczni?
<psesq> tak
<psesq> może się nie udzielam za dużo, ale lubię czytać ;)
<psesq> poza tym nie szukam tu pomocy, ani nie pomagam, tylko jestem dla atmosfery
<Wizard> To zainstaluj Ubu!
<Wizard> Po co siedzieć na OS X?
<Wizard> :P
<psesq> co Ty mi wmawiasz ;(
<Wizard> No nie wiem, system jak każdy inny.
<Wizard> Skąd mogę wiedzieć z czego piszesz.
<Wizard> No i dalej nie wiem.
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> W sumie, to mnie to nie interesuje za specjalnie.
<Wizard> Ale my wolelibyśmy, żebyś używał Ubuntu.
<psesq> no właśnie ;)
<Wizard> Ubuntu jest dobre, bo jest dobre i jest tanie.
<psesq> używam czegoś podobnego - crunchbanga
<Wizard> Meh.
<Wizard> No ale to zawsze przynajmniej ma apt.
<bastetmilo> Heh. A wiecie, że w mojej firmie ubuntu jest dominującym systemem?
<bastetmilo> Jest używany na 66% komputerów.
<psesq> firmowych czy własnych?
<bastetmilo> psesq: Hm. Jak na firmowych firmowych to Ubuntu ma 75%
<bastetmilo> Jak doliczyć kompy programistów(nasze własne) to wychodzi 66% :)
<beboj> witam ma ktos moze ta karte dzialajaca pod ubuntu ? - Dell Wireless 5620 EVDO-HSPA Mobile Broadband Mini-Card
<Wizard> beboj: Prawdopodobieństwo jest znikome.
<Wizard> Na kanale jest 85 nicków, z czego aktywnych jest nas może z 10 osób.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: No popatrz. A u mnie w firmie jakieś 0%
<gHo> beboj: próbowałeś gobi_loader ?
<Wizard> A nie, niektórzy mają w vm
<beboj> mhm
<beboj> probowalem
<beboj> moze to okaze sie pomnocne nigdzie nie widze tego modemu - http://pastebin.com/Gg0KqJs1
<bastetmilo> mua dziś robiła za serwis - "naprawiłam" internet w biurze naprzeciwko mojego pokoju :P
<Stirlitz> beboj ja mam 5550 zdaje się, działa "samo" w ubuntu, wystarczyło wybrać operatora.
<beboj> wyglada
<beboj> jakbykm nei mial sterownika
<beboj> a jak masz oznaczone w lsusb
<Stirlitz> beboj, po pułedniu ci podam, nie ma go tutaj.
<beboj> mhm
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> Stirlitz: beboj usb mode switch oraz mobile broadband provider zainstalowane?
<drathir> Stirlitz: przepraszam za highlighta...
<drathir> bastetmilo: no no ładnie... a co się zepsuło?
<beboj> juz sprawdzam
<drathir> beboj: dmesg tez pokaz po podłączeniu modemu... ale sama końcówkę z informacjami odnośnie modemu...
<bastetmilo> drathir: modem się zawiesił.
<beboj> to modem wewnetrzny, pod windowsem dziala
<beboj> http://pastebin.com/vBRxRnEp
<beboj> dmesg output
<beboj> wogole nic go nei widzi
<drathir> beboj: pytanie tylko czy nie jest domyślnie wyłączony i nie ma jakiegoś przełącznika jak mają w niektórych karty wifi którym się je włącza...
<drathir> beboj: no fakt nic mi się w oczy nie rzuciło co jednoznacznie by na modem wskazywało... Szkoda, że nie idzie tego na żywca podpiac jak zwykle usbki... Jakieś przełączniki w biosie odnośnie modemu są?
<dweller> u mnie np przełącznik of wifi włącza wszystkie radia
<dweller> chyba że w biosie ustawię że nie
<BlessJah> jak sie zawiesil, to wyciagnac baterie, odlaczyc zasilacz i zostawic na 5 minut
<drathir> dweller: w jakimś acerze modelu nie pamiętam podczas bootowania trzeba było się przez parę minut bawić od nowa włączając żeby zaskoczyło wifi i kontrolka się zapaliła wtedy karta była widoczna w ubu...
<drathir> a w asusie bez wcourier ich nie działa pod win włączanie i wyłączanie wifi fn+f2 dopiero jak ten programik jest aktywny da radę włączyć... jak wyłączona win nie widzi w menagerze wcale...
<gjm> \o
 * szkodnik sie czyms zatrula
<jacekowski> grzybki
<jacekowski> pewnie nie halucynogenne byly tylko muchomorki
<bastetmilo> hej szkodnik
<ntat> Dzień dobry
<blondinio> witam :D
<blondinio> się macie?
<gjm> Się nie mamy.
<mati75> gjm: patrz i się ucz jak się pozbywa debili
<gjm> Magia.
<mati75> będzie się bawił
<mati75> aż w końcu k-line zarobi
<blondinio> jak wydrukować coś z konsoli do pliku?
<BlessJah> przekieruj output
<BlessJah> echo output > plik
<Nerihsa> tudziez &> plik
<blondinio> Nerihsa, twoja propozycja zadziałała od razu :D
<blondinio> ps zdarza się może komuś taka sytuacja ze java nagle zajmuje full procesora i zamula wszystko?
<Dreadlish> cały czas
<Voldenet> >java
<blondinio> Dreadlish, i jakoś to  naprawiłeś ?
<Voldenet> >muli
<Voldenet> Nie da się tego naprawić
<Dreadlish> nie da sie
<Dreadlish> tak syfnie naklepane :<
<Dreadlish> garbage collector itp.
<Voldenet> tzn. można naprawić
<Voldenet> ale trzeba umieć w programowanie
<Voldenet> musisz naklepać jvm nową
<Dreadlish> i tego już sie w javie nie pisze :<
<blondinio> a to dobra propozycja?: http://tinyurl.com/7sfxjur ?
<blondinio> no to jak tak mu zaczyna mulić to porażka bo wcześniej mój stary Linux był ok a teraz załamka nie da się pracować
<blondinio> a dodałem super świerze repo z najnowszą java i co ciekawe na starszych przeglądarkach nie muli tak jak na nowszych lol
<BlessJah> First, you may check if you have the following in your dmesg:
<blondinio> a jakiś jest (był?) problem z lapkami ze procesory zgrzewają pod ubu no ale jak tak java międli non stop to co się dziwić ?
<BlessJah> have you checked it?
<blondinio> BlessJah, czekuje właśnie do tego chciałem zapisać do pliku dmesg :F
<gjm> Jakby grep'a nie było.
<blondinio> no ok chyba mi się w ogóle java wykrzaczyła więc po restarcie sprawdzę lol
<blondinio> gjm, grep em zapisze do pliku?
<gjm> Nie.
 * Matan nie ma życia osobistego ani zawodowego... :<
<gjm> #trudnesprawy
<Dreadlish> #ukrytaprawda
<blondinio> Matan, zapisz się do NSR :D
<Matan> #irc
<CookieM> w sklepach Apple'a pewne słowa i zwroty są zabronione dla personelu; np. produkt może być 'ciepły' ale nie 'gorący' http://gizmodo.com/5938323/how-to-be-a-genius-this-is-apples-secret-employee-training-manual
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/98cxu3b> (at gizmodo.com)
<Matan> blondinio: que?
<BlessJah> Matan: do wojska
<DaZ> wojsko ssie dupe :f
<BlessJah> mówisz z własnego doświadczenia?
<Matan> BlessJah: była taka rozważana opcja ale doszedłem do wniosku że wydział cybernetyki i informatyki na WAT będzie zbyt hardcore
<DaZ> mnie nie wzieli <:
<DaZ> ale jest zepsute i to widać.
<Matan> wait
<Matan> wojsko ssie dupę czy w wojsku ssą dupę
<DaZ> wojsko ssie dupe.
<Matan> w sumie
<blondinio> CookieM, też nowość w handlu to powszechne wszędzie stosuje się "kody słowne" zamieniając pewne zwroty na inne jak np ten "kurczak jest śmierdzący i jest z podłogi" zamiennik: "pójdę panu przynieść nowego z zaplecza" czyli wypłukam go na zapleczu :D
<gjm> Tak.
<blondinio> albo nie mówi się nieświeży ale ze starej dostawy ...
<m477> :)
<m477> a nie wypłucze
<CookieM> wiadomo, 'ciemny lud wszystko kupi'
<gjm> Jaśnie oświeceni.
 * bastetmilo jedzie do KiFki na urlop 
<blondinio> e tam ...chodzi o socjotechniki ... wydaje się jest się w pełni władz umysłowych tymczasem bombardowana umiejętnie podświadomość powoduje ze nagle mamy w koszyku o 30% za dużo browarów :D
<bastetmilo> blondinio: wstawiasz spacje w złych miejsach. Zaprzestań.
<bastetmilo> Tak się robi "słowo... "
<BlessJah> też masz problem z interpunkcją
<CookieM> 'to nie moje słowa, to legenda ludowa' młodszego Kurskiego
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie. Ja wstawiam spacje w dobrym miejscu.
<bastetmilo> To że wstawiam zbyt dużo przecinków, to inna sprawa.
<szkodnik> czuje sie paskudnie :)
<szkodnik> niech mnie ktos przytuli!
 * bastetmilo hugs szkodnik 
<szkodnik> czuje sie, jakbym miala jakies zyjatka w brzuchu
<szkodnik> paskudne uczucie
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: wstaw tam bonusowy dwukropek to zrozumiesz
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: i co mi zrobisz?
<BlessJah> a co miałbym ci zrobić?
<bastetmilo> Nie: wiem.
<BlessJah> jeżeli "słowo..." ma być przykładem poprawnego zastosowania znaków interpunkcyjnych, powinnaś była użyć dwukropka
<BlessJah> cudzysłów bez dwukropka sugeruje peryfrazę
<bastetmilo> Nie. To był przykład, gdzie się wstawia spacje.
<bastetmilo> dwukropek.
<BlessJah> znak zpytania
<blondinio>  - ?
<bastetmilo> przecinek przecinek przecinek
<bastetmilo> blondinio: nadal źle to robisz.
<blondinio> źle?
<bastetmilo> teraz dobrze.
<BlessJah> minus znak zapytania?
<blondinio> po tej kresce znaczy pauzie to jest spacja, chyba.
<BlessJah> półpauza, na klawce nie masz pauzy
<Wizard> Cześć.
<blondinio> jak wrócą do pracy po wakacjach do pwnu to zadam im pytanie:F
<BlessJah> Wizard: hej
<blondinio> cześć ci
<blondinio> a openjava chyba jest takie coś? To ona jakoś zastąpi zwykłą tak aby mi w przeglądarce działało?
<Wizard> Uh?
<Wizard> OpenJDK?
<bastetmilo> hej Wizard
<Wizard> Jest plugin do przeglądarki.
<Wizard> Ja używam OpenJDK też do programowania.
<Wizard> Ono ogólnie jest niezłe.
<blondinio> Wizard, mam problemy z zwykłą javą robi mi straszny zamulacz:(
<Wizard> В сенсие?
<Wizard> Ups, w sensie?
<blondinio> Wizard, to będę musiał wywalić starą żeby sobie openjdk sprawdzić?
<blondinio> Wizard, no w sensie zajętości procka na 100 -70% i międlenia przez 20 minut tak że nawet ciężko jest wejść do innej powłoki... :(
<Wizard> To co ty odpalasz na tym? :D
<blondinio> firefoxa.
<BlessJah> co w tym firefoksie
<Wizard> Pewnie jakiś naplet.
<Wizard> Co w 3d rysuje.
<blondinio> seamonkey,midori cokolwiek i mi to samo robi z czatami np albo z jakimś filmikiem
<blondinio> w htopie widać jak java się rządzi :(
<blondinio> a czasem też mam z obrazami tak. Tego nie sprawdzałem.
<blondinio> a np starsza seamonkey lepiej sobie z tym radzi niż najnowsza i mam wrażenie ze wcześniejszy firefox też lepiej sobie radził.
<BlessJah> obrazki???
<blondinio> BlessJah, no nie potrzebnie o tym wspominałem bo nie wiem czy np wcześniej nie uruchamiałem coś innego z javą ale pewnie tak.
<CookieM> pierwszy ultrabook z linuxem kosztuje tyle samo, co z windows: http://tnij.org/lin_ultra
<BlessJah> wyłącz javę w firefoksie i sprawdź
<BlessJah> bo coś mi w tej historii nie pasuje
<BlessJah> CookieM: pewnie windows jest za darmo, jeśli nawet MS do niego nie dopłacił nawet
<blondinio> ok BlessJah potestuje jak każesz.
<blondinio> BlessJah, a są jakieś strony testowe żeby sobie sprawdzić jakoś żetelniej działanie przeglądarki?
<BlessJah> rzetelniej
<BlessJah> nie, nie ma, nie potrzebujesz ich
<BlessJah> acidy i nie acid, twój problem leży gdzie indziej
<blondinio> no tak być może ale fakt ze jak jest ten zamuł to w htopie widać ze java ma 1 miejsce i zajętość procka jakieś 70% do 100%
<blondinio> BlessJah, może jakiś skrypt się wykonuje źle napisany albo coś w tym stylu?
<BlessJah> w przeglądarce otwierasz strony, na stronach są skrypty, skrypty są w javie
<BlessJah> znajdź stronę, która muli
<Wizard> W javie nie pisze się skryptów.
<jacekowski> w javascript sie pisze
<Wizard> No tak.
<blondinio> BlessJah, no właśnie dlatego wcześniej pytałem o testowe strony:F
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: nie każdy odróżnia Jave od JavaScript.
<BlessJah> Wizard, jacekowski: nie komplikujcie
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Wtedy powinien dać na tacę.
<Wizard> Jak to było? Jaka jest różnica między Javą a JavaScriptem?
<Wizard> No mniej więcej taka, jak między piciem w Szczawnicy, a szczaniem w piwnicy.
<blondinio> pytanie z innej beczki: Czy Trinity jest godne polecenia?
<BlessJah> Wizard: Java to JavaScript is like Ham to Hamster
<ftpd> BlessJah: ! Czołgi?
<BlessJah> nie dzisiaj
<Wizard> blondinio: Nie.
<Wizard> blondinio: Jest to raczej ostatni oddech konserwatystów przed przesiadką na coś innego.
<Wizard> :P
<blondinio> Wizard, aha znaczy się ideologicznie "Nie"?
<Wizard> Цзы йа вием?
<Wizard> Ups.
<Wizard> Czy ja wiem?
<ftpd> Wizard: Chodź z nami na czołgi.
<Wizard> ftpd: ?
<ftpd> Wizard: bzflag.org. Masz w repo, wersja 2.0.16
<Wizard> Z tobą choćby na koniec świata.
<Wizard> A nie, ja tego nie lubię.
<ftpd> apt-get install bzflag
<Wizard> ftpd: Masz mnie za bałwana? :P
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ja też gram
<Wizard> Ale ja naprawdę nie lubię.
<bastetmilo> i jakby co to ja sie zawsze daje zabić.
<Wizard> Dajcie znać, jak będziecie grać w wesnoth.
<Wizard> Lubię w to przegywać :P
<bastetmilo> No to kto z nami zagra?
<blondinio> :(
<Wizard> blondinio zagra.
<blondinio> zagrał bym ale nie mam czasu:(
<ftpd> Nie gadaj, graj.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Możesz się połączyć?
<blondinio> krową muszę iść dać na noc:(
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie.
<bastetmilo> error
<bastetmilo> invalid token
<Wizard> blondinio: Słucham?
<ftpd> Już.
<Wizard> Kogo karmisz na noc krową? :D
<bastetmilo> ftpd: jell ma za nową wersję.
<blondinio> no umiem jeździć na krowie
<blondinio> xD
<Wizard> Uh, to da się?
<Wizard> Nigdy nie próbowałem. W ogóle, krowę z bliska to widziałem chyba tylko w częściach.
<Wizard> Albo jako dziecko.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: to niech zrobi downgrade. Albo Ty upgrade.
<ftpd> :P
<blondinio> znaczy się jałówkę?
<Wizard> Nie wiem, nie znam się. Z krowy robi się jedzenie i mleko, tak?
<Wizard> No to widziałem kawałki krowy w sklepie i widziałem mleko.
<DaZ> z krowy sie robi ciastka
<DaZ> ._.
<DaZ> i cukierki
<Wizard> To chyba u ciebie w Białymstoku :(
<blondinio> i kisiel.
<blondinio> mączka kostna jest wszędzie
<Wizard> I Stirlitz.
<CookieM> i nanorurki
<blondinio> parzydełka i nibynóżki też :D
<BlessJah> każdy glupi wie, że mleko jest z kartonu
<asmguru> Czesc
<asmguru> Jestem assemberowym guru
<asmguru> Chloncie wiedzę dopóki tu jestem
<asmguru> Zadawajcie pytania
<asmguru> Nie wstydzcie sie
 * gjm udaje się w poszukiwaniu pochłaniacza zapachów
<gjm> Może on coś pochłonie.
<m477> co za skromnosc
<blondinio> :D
<Wizard> asmguru to jest taki troll, co kiedyś przyszedł opowiadać, jak to mu się Ubuntu nie podoba.
<blondinio> jak się pisze mantry w assemblerze?
<m477> biedactwo :(
<asmguru> Musiałem się komuś wyzalic
<Wizard> asmguru: Jak rzutować float na int
<Wizard> ?
<asmguru> Myślałem że kogoś newroce
<Wizard> asmguru: Nawrócę?
<Wizard> Ubuntu to nie jest religia.
<asmguru> Tak
<BlessJah> Wizard: od razu takie trudne pytania
<Wizard> :P
<gjm> Mojżesz ver. 2
<Wizard> Mosze to Żydów przez morze prowadził.
<blondinio> zaraz mi się celulit rozstąpi
<Wizard> I nikogo nie nawracał.
<Wizard> blondinio: A jesteś kobietą?
<gjm> Wizard: Ale jest medialny.
<blondinio> to cud bo nie
<Wizard> W starym testamencie nie nawracano.
<m477> w batmanie tez nie
<Wizard> W starym testamencie Bóg był zajebistszy i zsyłał plagi, topił świad i w ogóle był kawałem kutasa (ozdobnego).
<asmguru> MenuetOS mówi wam to coś?
<Wizard> Jasne.
<Wizard> Taka zabawka dla tych, co jeszcze mają dyskietki.
<asmguru> Jedyny słuszny system
<Wizard> asmguru: Nudzisz.
<asmguru> :D
<asmguru> A beos?
<Wizard> BeOS umarł.
<asmguru> Co powiecie na dawnego beosa?
<Wizard> Był wporzo, ale już nie żyje.
<Wizard> asmguru: Skończ trolić.
<Wizard> Ładnie proszę.
<asmguru> No zmienił nazwę i jest nadal rozwijany
<Wizard> Skończ.
<Wizard> Nie zmienił i nie jest.
<m477> bez kitu slaby ten troll
<asmguru> A haiku to co?
<blondinio> wierszyk taki?
<gjm> Czy on nie rozumie?
<asmguru> To nowy beos
<Lasoty> witam, o czym mowa?
<Wizard> Lasoty: O kopaniu troli.
<Wizard> Widziałeś kiedyś jak to się robi?
<gjm> Jeszcze ten.
<Wizard> Cześć Lasoty.
<Lasoty> grałem kiedyś w Gothica
<Lasoty> :)
<asmguru> Ja w q3
<BlessJah> były tam trolle?
<Lasoty> były
<asmguru> Tam były nooby
<gjm> To prowadzi w złym kierunku, proszę się rozejść.
 * Wizard Już się rozszedł instalować Java Ayatana.
<blondinio> a jednak Mojżesz
<Wizard> Meh.
<Wizard> Coś zrąbałem.
<Wizard> Jak zwykle.
<Wizard> Szewc w dziurawych butach chodzi.
<Wizard> Jak ja lubię Ubuntu.
<Wizard> W razie popsucia naprawa zajmuje 20 minut :P
<blondinio> jodłę?
<mati75> podpaskami wykłada
<kriters> :)
<kriters> Jest jakiś program na ubuntu do smartfonów?
<Wizard> W sensie?
<kriters> Jakiś menadzer
<DaZ> menadzer smartfonów
<DaZ> teraz juz wszystko jasne :x
<kriters> W sensie zeby poazywalo pliki jak sie połączy telefon z kompem
<kriters> Tak teraz jasne
<kriters> Pomogles. :)
<Wizard> kriters: Mój montuje się z automatu.
<gjm> Dla Windows Mobile: http://www.synce.org/moin/
<Wizard> Chyba, że masz ajfona, to musisz się bawić w jakieś gówiane programiki.
<kriters> Wizard: Przez usb u mnie tez tylko chodzilo mi o blu.
<kriters> Zwykly telefon na andku.
<gjm> Wizard: No i Cię zaraz BlessJah wywali.
<Wizard> Niech wywala.
<BlessJah> Wizard: z błędem napisałeś
<Wizard> kriters: SOA#1, chyba
<BlessJah> to nie hilightowało
<BlessJah> Wizard: jesteś opem, zwracaj uwagę na język
<Wizard> Co napisałem?
<gjm> GÓWNIANE
<gjm> Nie, "gówiane"
<Wizard> Zwracam.
<gjm> Sprytnie.
<Wizard> :P
<kriters> Wizard: Zabawne :)
<Wizard> Teraz będzie, że niby specjalnie przekręcam, żeby BlessJaha nie podświetlało.
<gjm> Cziter.
<Wizard> kriters: A wiesz, że sprawdzę? Ino telefon znajdę.
<BlessJah> Wizard: i tak część przekręceń i prób autocenzury łapię
<BlessJah> akurat twojego nie złapałem
<Wizard> Zaraz, kriters pisze z wielkiej litery i z kropką!
<Wizard> Wreszcie jakaś bratnia dusza.
<gjm> OMGNIEWIERZĘ
<Wizard> Tylko sobie polskiej klawiatury nie umie włączyć.
<kriters> Potrafi :)
<kriters> Kwestia tego że nie wszędzie mi utf-8 działa i dlatego bez PL znaków.
<Wizard> kriters: Moja xperia tylko pozwala na wysłanie plików.
<Wizard> Dziadostwo :(
<kriters> No mi motorola też.
<kriters> Czyli się nie da.
<kriters> Przeglądać plików tylko usb.
<Wizard> http://www.photobash.ru/photo/big/z1209050925357547.jpg
<Wizard> kriters: :(
<Wizard> Toś mnie teraz zaszył.
<Wizard> Co prawda mam tylko trochę badziewnych zdjęć na telefonie, bo to pracowy, więc tylko dzwonię z niego :P
<kriters> Nie kumać ruski.
<Wizard> A, jeszcze mam miecz świetlny na telefonie.
<Voldenet> kriters: pracowanie podczas słuchania muzyki (górne)
<blondinio> ok spadam dobranoc
<Wizard> Żeby wpadać w pracy do pokoju i niszczyć sithów.
<Voldenet> Koty? W internecie? (pauzuje muzyke) (prawe)
<Voldenet> kontynuuje prace (dolne)
<Voldenet> co (zdaje sobie sprawe, że muzyka nie leci od 2h)
<Voldenet> przetłumaczone
<Voldenet> source: ja pa ruski nic
<Wizard> Dzięki, Voldenet.
<kriters> Voldenet: Dzięki
<bastetmilo> no
<ftpd> Re.
<asmguru> Cze ftpd
<Wizard> SUp.
<Wizard> Już, wygraliście?
<asmguru> Nawrocilem juz jednego
<ftpd> asmguru: Jesteś tym idiotą, który przylazł na kanał obok gadać bzdury! No siema!
<Wizard> Ten blondinio to jakiś świeżak?
<gjm> Nawróc się w kierunku drzwi.
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> Wizard: Coś w ten deseń.
<Wizard> A był to kiedyś taki blondyn, myślałem, że to on.
<Wizard> W sensie nick miał "blondyn", żeby nie było :D
<asmguru> Jego nawrocilem z ubuntu na chakre
<gjm> Jestem chory, dostałem dziś mandat i nie jestem w najlepszym humorze. Uważaj zatem.
<ftpd> A ja jutro robię konferencję.
<asmguru> Za co?
<gjm> Za morderstwo.
<ftpd> hahahaha
<ftpd> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/561466_386616358075664_1164073298_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/8lctbgo> (at fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net)
<bastetmilo> argh. Aktaulizacje WordPressów trzeba zrobić :/
<ftpd> To się przecież samo.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie samo. Trzeba kliknąć.
<ftpd> Nie możesz użyć puppe... oh, wait.
<ftpd> :P
<bastetmilo> h a h a h a
<Wizard> Puppet?
<Wizard> W życiu nie używałem.
<Wizard> ftpd: Co to umie?
<Wizard> I czy nada się do javy?
<BlessJah> zdalne zarządzanie
<ftpd> Wizard: Do kodowania? Nie.
<Wizard> Do zarządzania jbossem na przykład.
<Wizard> asmguru: Przestań do mnie pisać na /query.
<szkodnik> poszbym spac, albo chociaz zrobic sobie goraca kapiel, bo czuje sie obrzydliwie
<szkodnik> ale boje sie obecnych odrchow mojego organizmu :D
<asmguru> Nie wyciagaj brudow na public
<szkodnik> co wy robicie w takiej sytuacji?:P
<szkodnik> ryzykujecie, czy siedzicie dalej przed kompem, ledwo kojarzac gdzie gora, a gdzie dol?
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: pij duzo wody, wez bardzo węgla... i polz sie.
<bastetmilo> *bardzo dużo
<asmguru> A co ci się stało szkodnik?
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, nie mam niestety wegla, a woduy nie moge pic, bo wraca po minucvie
<szkodnik> asmguru, zatrulam sie chyba czyms
<ftpd> asmguru: Przestań do mnie pisać na /query.
<szkodnik> ftpd, a co pisze?
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: odwodnisz sie bedzie gorzej, niestety w takich wypadkach wegiel jest obowiazkowy. A tak to sugeruje do lozka z miską :)
<asmguru> Wsadz palce do geby i wyzygaj co sie da
<Wizard> Chrzani od rzeczy.
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, no miska to spoko, ale co z problemem z drugiej strony?:D
<ftpd> szkodnik: Absolutnie nic wartego uwagi.
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: dobiegniesz.
<szkodnik> nie mam pampersow :(
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, umm juz teraz lewo dobiegam!
<szkodnik> asmguru, ale tam juz kompletnie nic od dawna nie ma
<gjm> 22:41 < Wizard> asmguru: Przestań do mnie pisać na /query.
<gjm> 22:44 <+ftpd> asmguru: Przestań do mnie pisać na /query.
<gjm> Trochę upierdliwiec.
<szkodnik> gjm, moze jest zdesperowany? szuka randki, czy cos
<asmguru> Zjedz lekkostrawnego cos
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: no bardzo mi przykro, ale musisz to przeczekac, a najlepiej jak hiszpan kupi Ci wegiel. I nic nie jedz.
<asmguru> I herbate czarna
<szkodnik> hiszpan polecial do mamusi
<bastetmilo> uuuu
<BlessJah> szkodnik: i pisze do losowych osób?
<szkodnik> poza tym nie wysylam go wiecej do sklepu
<szkodnik> yslalam go kiedys po maslo i mleko
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: wiemy
<bastetmilo> mowilas
<BlessJah> w sumie to kobiety tutaj siedzą na nickach rodzaju męskiego lub trudnego do określenia
<BlessJah> to się nie dziwię
<szkodnik> przywiozl margaryne do pieczenia i kefir
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, nie n dalam mu druga szanse
<Lasoty> szkodnik: jak leci z dwóch stron to nie ciekawie, może wyglądać na salmonellę jakąś (nie chce straszyć). Wyślij kogoś z domowników po węgiel do apteki, dużo pij (powtarzam j.w. wiem) a jak nie przejdzie do rana to sprintem na pogotowie, odwodnienie to naprawdę nieprzyjemna rzecz.
<szkodnik> BlessJah, to byl jakis przytyk do mojego nicka?
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: ale to jest wyjatkowa sytuacja, dajesz karteczke i musi kupic
<BlessJah> żaden przytyk, tylko fakt stwierdzam
<szkodnik> Lasoty, kot nie posle, a wspollokator polecial an tydzien do mamusi
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: tak jak pisze Lasoty - musisz kogos wyslac do apteki, zadzwon do kolezanki
<bastetmilo> czy idz do sasiadow pozyc
<bastetmilo> no kurde dziewczyno
<szkodnik> predzej zrobie research gdzie w tym miescie jest ajaks calodobowa apteka
<szkodnik> i moze tym rtazem nie zerzygam sie na przystanku :P
<BlessJah> naprawde nie masz nikogo, do kogo mozesz zadzwonic?
<bastetmilo> nie masz kolezanke?
<bastetmilo> kolegów?
<szkodnik> (tak, zrobilam to dzisiaj, centralnie przed swoim biurem, na oczach polowy firmy)
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, nikogo  autem w poblizu
<Lasoty> a w jakim mieście, jeśli można wiedzieć?
<szkodnik> w gdyni wiekszosc modych ludzi porusza sie komunikacja miejska, bo jest zajebiscie dobra i samochod sie nie oplaca
<gjm> #pogotowie24h
<gjm> szkodnik: Słownictwo.
<szkodnik> sorry
<szkodnik> juz nie bede
<szkodnik> obiecuje
<BlessJah> szkodnik: w nocy nie jeżdżą?
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: to niech ci autobusem przywiozą
<szkodnik> BlessJah, wlasnie w nocy rzadko
<Voldenet> w większości miast to samo
<BlessJah> wiem że rzadko
<szkodnik> pod tym katem tesknie za lodzia
<Voldenet> zresztą płacenie 500++ za paliwo i eksploatację auta w porównaniu do ~100 za komunikacje miesięcznie
<szkodnik> BlessJah, no tak ekstremalnie rzadko
<BlessJah> we wrocławiu jest nawet fajna pora, kiedy nie jeździ nic
<Voldenet> nie daje wielkiego wyboru
<BlessJah> dzienne się kończą, nocne wyjeżdzają ze 2h później
<szkodnik> Voldenet,  w gdyni bilet full wypas kosztuje 92/mies
<szkodnik> a za 160 chyba masz na wszystko w calym trojmiescie
<szkodnik> inei tylko
<Lasoty> pamiętam, że w trójmieście tanie bilety zawsze były
<szkodnik> Lasoty, tak
<szkodnik> specjalnie tak jest, zeby ludzie nie korkowali miasta
<Lasoty> jeszcze ja studiowałem to wiem, że nie było z tym problemu
<szkodnik> BlessJah, ja wieczorem nie mm problemu bo mieszkam kolo zajezdni trolejbudowej
<BlessJah> a w warszawie niedługo podwyżka :]
<szkodnik> ale te trolejbusy tam zjezdzaja przed polnoca
<BlessJah> trolejbusy macie?
<szkodnik> BlessJah, jasne
<szkodnik> mnostwo
<BlessJah> ja mieszkam niedaleko pętli, nigdy nie wiem który tramwaj rusza pierwszy
<szkodnik> BlessJah, miasto zaiwestoalo jakis czs temu w remont calej trakcji i nowe trolejbusy
<Lasoty> w Bydgoszczy rozkład zmienia się jak w kalejdoskopie, nawet rdzenni mieszkańcy nie orientują się teraz w komunikacji
<szkodnik> policzyli, ze sa tansze od autobusow
<szkodnik> i ze genralnie sie to bardzo oplaca
<szkodnik> Lasoty, tu nie
<szkodnik> co najwyzej dokladaja kursy kiedy jest koniecznosc
<szkodnik> ale prawie wstko i praie zawsze jezdzi swoja trasa
<Lasoty> wiem, jakiś czas mieszkałem w Gdańsku, w Gdyni mam kumpla
<szkodnik> :)
<szkodnik> ja mieszkamw gdyni
<szkodnik> praktycznie na wezle komunikacyjnym
<szkodnik> ale... nie ma tu sklepow
<bastetmilo> Ja sie wybieram na 4 dni do Gdańska
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, kiedy?
<Lasoty> ja będę 16 w gańsku
<bastetmilo> na Blog Forum Gdańsk i wordCamp
<bastetmilo> w pazdzierniku
<szkodnik> ale kiedy to jest?:D
<szkodnik> a
<szkodnik> to daj znac, moze sie zgadamy ;)
<bastetmilo> 11-12
<szkodnik> no to sa 2 dni
<szkodnik> a mowilas o 4
<bastetmilo> czekaj musze kalendarz otowrzyc
<szkodnik> o asmguru mnie teraz podrywa
<asmguru> Lzesz
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: 11-14
<szkodnik> :)
<szkodnik> oki, to sie jeszcze umowimy ;)
<bastetmilo> :)
<szkodnik> Lasoty, z toba sie umawiac nie bede, nie znam cie :D
<Lasoty> domyśliłem się :>
<szkodnik> brb
<BlessJah> lepiej jak jest więcej?
<szkodnik> wiecej czego?
<gjm> Góró.
<bastetmilo> góró?
<asm_guru> ?
<asm_guru> Ping timeout slepaki
<asm_guru> Nie mysleliscie chyba że się sklonowalem
<gjm> Sameś ślepak.
<asm_guru> A Ty wiesiek :D
<gjm> A chcesz wyjść?
<asm_guru> A wyobraź sobie, ze nie
<gjm> No to przystopuj.
<asm_guru> No przecież zartowalem
<asm_guru> Już nie bądź taki obrazajacy się
<gjm> Nie znam się na żartach.
<asm_guru> Poczytaj pare ksiazek z serii "dowcipy o ..." to się zapoznasz.
<asm_guru> Wychilloutuj się.
<gjm> Tak.
<avalan> heh
<gjm> avalan: Gdzie dweller?
<BlessJah> bojaźliwy
<avalan> pojechał na wakacje
<asm_guru> gjm: zgoda?
<gjm> Nigdy.
<asm_guru> Hehe
<asm_guru> Nigdy nie pisz nigdy
<asmguru> Gjm po co mnie ddosujesz?
<gjm> Gdzie mi to jeszcze napiszesz?
<asmguru> Chce żeby każdy wiedział jaki z ciebie gagatek
<Lasoty> dobrej nocy wszystkim
<asmguru> To zagranie trochę poniżej pasa
<asmguru> To że mnie nie lubisz nie znaczy że masz używać takich technik
<jacekowski> gjm: mam napisa maila do sylwestra?
<jacekowski> gjm: masz opa na kanale, w zwiazku z czym sa pewne wymagania
<jacekowski> min, nie robienie prywaty na kanale
<asmguru> Chcecie żebym wyszedł?
<jacekowski> predzej zeby gjm wyszedl
<gjm> jacekowski: Tylko że ja mu nic nie robię. Nie wiem co sobie ubzdurał.
<gjm> I odpierwiastkuj się ode mnie.
<gjm> asmguru: A Ty udowodnij mi że to ja.
<jacekowski> ale z ciebie to takie góró jak z koziej dupy
<gjm> Bo nie mam z tym nic wspólnego.
<asmguru> No a kto jak nie ty?
<jacekowski> asmguru: a z drugiej strony, skad wiesz ze to on?
<asmguru> Sam się wyddosowalem?
<Voldenet> asmguru: to tylko ja
<jacekowski> asmguru: nie takie numery tu wiedzielismy
<asmguru> No przyznam, ze pewnosci nie mam
<Voldenet> pokaż ip
<Voldenet> przeglądne logi
<asmguru> Nie wiem jak
<gjm> jacekowski: No proszę, napisz maila.
<jacekowski> asmguru: co?
<gjm> <;
<Voldenet> ...a Ty w ogóle wiesz czy ktoś Ci robi ddosa? ._.
<Voldenet> W jaki sposób to sprawdziłeś?
<jacekowski> asmguru: skad ty wiesz ze to ddos?
<jacekowski> asmguru: a nie dos albo w ogole nic
<gjm> Z mobilnego internetu go naparzam.
<jacekowski> asmguru: chcesz DoSa to ci pokaze
<Voldenet> śmiej się śmiej, jak połączysz 1000 komórek ze sobą to możesz naprawdę mocne serwery uwalać
<asmguru> :D
<gjm> Tylko że nie mam 1000 komórek.
<jacekowski> gjm: takie HSUPA ma lepszy upload niz adsl
<Voldenet> jacekowski: nie w Polsce
<asmguru> A da się z komorki polaczyc przez wifi do 5 sieci jednocześnie?
<jacekowski> ja uploaduje zdjecia i wszystko po HSUPA bo szybciej niz po adsl
<jacekowski> bo adsl mam 0.5mbit up
<jacekowski> a HSUPA mam 10x tyle
<gjm> asmguru: Ty za takie pomówienia powinieneś odpokutować.
<gjm> jacekowski: A Ty napisz maila.
<jacekowski> banhammer!
<asmguru> Co to hsupa?
<gjm> Ja idę spać.
<Voldenet> Hucpa!
<Dreadlish> asmguru: hsdpa z lepszym uploadem.
<drathir> bastetmilo: śpisz już?
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: nie
<Voldenet> hsdpa to down
<Voldenet> hsupa to up
<asmguru> Przepraszam gjm jeżeli to nie ty
<bastetmilo> drathir: nie
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: HSDPA to przeciwienstwo HSUPA
<Voldenet> jacekowski: ale up to nie przeciwieństwo downa
<Voldenet> chyba, że o zwrocie mówisz
<gjm> asmguru: Wiesz gdzie se wsadź te "Przepraszam"? <;
<jacekowski> HSDPA + HSUPA = HSPA
<Dreadlish> dobra, dobra
<gjm> No.
<asmguru> Niewiem
<asmguru> Nie pisz maila jacek
<drathir> bastetmilo: tak z ciekawości masz już w aktualizacjach polska łatke do wp czy tylko u mnie coś się opóźnia?
<jacekowski> asmguru: Pan Jacek dla ciebie
<asmguru> :D
<asmguru> Nie wywyzszaj się
<gjm> To nie siej fermentu.
<asmguru> Taka netykieta się przejęła że w internecie pisze się ba "ty"
<jacekowski> nie
<bastetmilo> drathir: nie, co sie ma opóźniać, jak aktualizacja dopiero pare godzin temu wyszła?
<gjm> Gimbus-netykieciarz, śmiechłem.
<bastetmilo> drathir: Ty byś chciał, żeby polska wychodziła w 10 minut po angielskiej?
<Voldenet> asmguru: nie
<Voldenet> nie pisze się na 'ty'
<Voldenet> mi się czasem zdarza, ale to raczej jako literówka
<asmguru> A jak?
<Voldenet> normalnie, Ty
<Voldenet> może Ciebie to tak mocno nie razi, ale niektórych tak
<Voldenet> bo to jest błąd
<drathir> bastetmilo: no właśnie troszkę już minęło, więc myślałem, że już dostępna będzie...
<Voldenet> przyjmij to za dogmat, jak rzeczowniki w niemieckim
<asmguru> Z dużych piszesz jeżeli kogoś szanujesz
<Voldenet> Ja Ciebie nie szanuję wcale
<Voldenet> a piszę z wielkiej
<asmguru> Tzw. Zwrot grzecznosciowy
<bastetmilo> drathir: jak troszkę?
<asmguru> Powiniennesvz malej
<bastetmilo> przecież to dziś wieczorem wyszło
<asmguru> A do tych co szanujesz z duzej.
<asmguru> Dobra. Idziemy spac?
<julek> czesc
<drathir> bastetmilo: ale to nic myślałem, że to tylko u mnie coś nie tak, spokojnie poczekam swoją drogą ciekawe kiedy się pojawi...
<drathir> bastetmilo: parę godzin już minęło, więc troszkę...
<julek> drathir: kompiluj z svn!
<BlessJah> Voldenet: w listach i mailach jako zwrot grzecznościowy, nie na ircu, ani innych IM
<BlessJah> Voldenet: sms jest jedynie kwestią drażliwą, bo językoznawcy traktują go tak samo jak list, twierdza ze powinien sie zaczynac zwrotem grzecznosciowym etc
<BlessJah> asmguru: dobranoc
<Voldenet> E tam. Lepiej udawać, że szanujesz wszystkich
<Voldenet> niż przypadkiem obrazić kogoś, kogo obrazić nie chcesz
<DaZ> ja nikogo nie szanuje
<drathir> julek: aż z ciekawości sprawdze...
<DaZ> :x
<BlessJah> Voldenet: nie wiem, czy wielka litera w IM nie jest nawet za blad uwazana
<bastetmilo> drathir: pare godzin. No wiesz co? Ludzie mają życie przecież.
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: serio? Błąd?
<bastetmilo> gdzie tak jest napisane?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: szukam właśnie
<bastetmilo> bzdura jakaś IMO
<asmguru> Piszcie jak chcecie
<drathir> bastetmilo: a ja myślałem, że takie prawdziwe devy to nolifey i się zmieniają kodzac 24/7...
<asmguru> d(@_@:
<BlessJah> nie moge znalezc na stronie zadnej poradni teraz
<BlessJah> uniwerek wrocławski nawet szukajki nie ma, a tam jest chyba najbogatsze archiwum pytań
<bastetmilo> wątpię żeby istniała taka zasada
<bastetmilo> o/
<BlessJah> podciągam to pod zasadę, że zwroty grzecznościowe to w listach
<BlessJah> o ile sms można uznać za list, to irc już do listy ciężko porównywać
<DaZ> na ircu to sie wszystkimi gardzi
<DaZ> xD
<julek> iksde
<asmguru> Te ikde ma chyba cos z mangi
<DaZ> generalnie south park
<DaZ> a poza tym to gimnazjum :f
<julek> rzal.pl
<BlessJah> bul.com
<BlessJah> idę spać, bo mnie znowu dzień zaskoczy
<BlessJah> o/
 * m477 ziew
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-07
 * m477 ziew
<szkodnik> dzien dobry
<Lasoty> witam, jak samopoczucie?
<szkodnik> juz troszke lepiej
<szkodnik> dalam rade wypic troche wody nad ranem
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Voldenet> o, zapomniałem się tu przywitać?
<Voldenet> Dzień dobry!
<kichawa> Voldenet: to wyjdz i wejdz jeszcze raz
<Voldenet> Cześć wszystkim
<asmguru> Cze ziomy
<BlessJah> ale jazda, tarball rozkładu jazdy zajmuje 2,4 mega
<bogas33> Pytanie... Czy dam radę zgrać VHSy w chwili gdy mam grafikę Nvidia 7100GS i opcjonalnie TV Pinnacle 50i
<BlessJah> rozklad jazdy zajmuje 150 mega
<bogas33> Stary to sprzęt ale działa. Niestety do Pinnacla nie mam pilota. Pozostaje kupić kable czy odpuścić?
<Nerihsa> chcesz magnetowid to tego podlaczyc i zgrac?
<jacekowski> bogas33: karta graficzna nie ma nic do rzeczy
<jacekowski> bogas33: potrzebujesz tylko jakas karte TV
<jacekowski> bogas33: i soft
<bogas33> Soft na ubuntu jest do wszystkiego :) Pytanie teraz czy ta karta tv pinnacle 50i ogarnie przy zastosowaniu kabla
<bogas33> karta z tego co widzę ma Video Inputs: S-video (Hosiden-socket)
<jacekowski> uuuu kiepsko
<jacekowski> raczej composite potrzebujesz
<asmguru> Co tam jacek?
<asmguru> Pan jacek ;D
<bogas33> Jest też niby  Composite video (RCA socket, via included adapter), 2.5 mm header (internal) ale myślałem że s video będzie wystarczające.
<jacekowski> nie, bo video twoje nie da s-video sygnalu
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> BlessJah: ten rozkład to chyba z obrazkami albo z głosowa prezentacja?
<BlessJah> html
<drathir> BlessJah: jak dobrze pamiętam poszukaj takiego programiku jak metro to jest na telefony wro rozkład też tam kiedyś był...
<BlessJah> http://codepad.org/osdiwiFo
<BlessJah> 15k plików
<BlessJah> w xml zajmuje to 87 mega
<drathir> a... Ten myk...
<drathir> zapewne małe pliki i "sztucznie" miejsce zajmują...
<BlessJah> tak, połowa to nagłówki i duperele
<BlessJah> asmguru: czego ode mnie chcesz?
<BlessJah> drathir: myk jest taki, ze nie moglem znalezc na ichniej stronie szukania po przystankach
<asmguru> A co cię obchodzi?
<BlessJah> piszesz do mnie, to chyba naturalne ze mnie obchodzi czego chcesz?
<asmguru> To odpisuj na priv
<asmguru> A nie śmicisz na kanale
<drathir> to podobnie jak z svn  pobiera się jakieś projekty z dużą ilością plików to pierwszym razem się zdziwiłem dlaczego mi tyle miejsca zjadło, jak paczka zbudowana zajmuje niecałe 30mb spakowane a na dysku svn z builidem z jakieś 800mb
<asmguru> Bo yo ubuntu i dlatego
<BlessJah> asmguru: nie mam z toba ochoty pisac na query
<asmguru> Szajs jakich mało
<asmguru> To twój problem
<BlessJah> nie musisz tutaj siedziec, ubuntu ci nie odpowiada, nie uzywaj
<asmguru> Siedzę żeby zniechęcać ludzi
<BlessJah> asmguru: ignore rozwiązuje mój problem *PLONK*
<asmguru> Taką mam misję
<BlessJah> drathir: w xml z tego co widze polowa to xml, a polowa baza, zastanawiam sie ile moge skracajac tagi zaoszczedzic
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie możesz go zignorować. Jesteś opem.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: kto tak mowi?
<BlessJah> błąd, symbian nie lubi mieć za duzo plików
<asmguru> Lepszy android
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ja tak mówię (plus "Jak być opem 4 dummies ;)). Nie możesz być opem, skoro nie widzisz wszystkiego. Coś za coś.
<BlessJah> sama powinnaś dobrze wiedzieć, jakiego dobrego mam ignore'a
<BlessJah> plus: można dać ignore np, na query
<bastetmilo> Mam nadzieje. Biorąc po uwage, że w przyszłym tygodniu mnie nie będzie, to ktoś niestety bedzie musiał czuwać. Nie chce po powrocie zastać bałaganu.
<asmguru> Zgłaszam się na ochotnika do opa
<drathir> BlessJah: potrafisz z wrapperami czy innymi graberami się bawić?
<BlessJah> moge sie nauczyc, a o co chodzi?
<BlessJah> co czym chcesz wrappowac?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: mam nadzieje ze nie ranie twoich uczuc, ale nie ma ludzi niezastapionycj
<drathir> BlessJah: bo jeśli tak z tego mógłbyś spróbować wyciągnąć jakimś skryptem http://mobi.wroclaw.pl/rozklad
<BlessJah> najlepiej sam wygeneruję na podstawie XML
<drathir> albo z innej strony mmpk i ściągnąć java dla wrocka i spróbować z jara bazę wyciągnąć tylko czort go wie czy nie jest jakoś zaszyfrowana...
<BlessJah> nie ma sensu się bawić, jak są tarballe
<BlessJah> mam takie dziwne wrażenie, że tarballe udostępnili po tym jak ściągnąłem całą bazę zwykłym wgetem
<BlessJah> pewnie się admin zdziwił, jak dostał ~15k zapytań w ciągu kilku minut
<asmguru> Curla nie uzywasz?
<bastetmilo> jaka jest teraz kombinacja klawiszy w ubuntu zamiast crtl+alt+del?
<BlessJah> a co to robiło? chodzi ci o restart X11?
<bastetmilo> nie pamietam
<bastetmilo> ze 2 lata tego nie uzywalam
<bastetmilo> to bylo crl+alt+backspace
<bastetmilo> a potem zmienili
<BlessJah> no z backspace to chyba właśnie był restart X
<BlessJah> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=133&t=99260
<bastetmilo> A mnie chodziło o to co kiedys wlaczało task managera
<BlessJah> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/windows-7-vs-ubuntu-12-04-how-to-kill-end-programs-and-processes/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cuokr62> (at www.liberiangeek.net)
<bastetmilo> Nie, nie chce sobie tego ustawić. Chciałam wiedzieć, bo ktoś zadzwonił do mnie i się zapytał.
<BlessJah> ech, ofc opera mobile nie umie czytać xml
<BlessJah> :|
<bastetmilo> Co do ludzi niezastąpionych, to Ciebie BlessJah na pewno dało by się zastąpić.
<BlessJah> oj, nie wiem czy znalazłby się ktoś o podobnych kompetencjach i z takim doświadczeniem
<BlessJah> a na pewno nie za takie pieniądze
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: podobno sugerowałeś asmguru, że się z nim umówię. Ładnie to tak?
<BlessJah> wiesz to od niego?
<asmguru> Tak bylo.
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: no tak mi napisał... Ja nie wiem o czym Wy sobie na priv gadacie.
<BlessJah> 1158 < BlessJah> asmguru: czego ode mnie chcesz?
<bastetmilo> asmguru: ja napierw ostrzegam. To jest moje pierwsze ostrzeżenie. Masz przestać.
<asmguru> Przestac co robic? Pisze prawdę
<bastetmilo> Przestań włazic nieproszony na query
<bastetmilo> Przestan opowiadac bzdury.
<bastetmilo> Zacznij sie zachowywać.
<asmguru> Wiesz... wierz komu chcesz. Nie eot
<asmguru> EOT
<bastetmilo> asmguru: pokaż logi, to uwierzę.
<BlessJah> lol
<bastetmilo> No co? Przecież ich nie ma.
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> ale właśnie je pisze
<BlessJah> wiesz że log to zwykły plik tekstowy?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: i jeszcze powiedz, że chłopaczek będzie w stanie podrobić Twój styl wypowiedzi, jak on ma problem żeby napisać dwa słowa bez błędu.
<bastetmilo> Nie mam 14 lat i nie siedze tutaj od wczoraj. Chyba o tym pamiętasz.
<BlessJah> rób jak uważasz
<bastetmilo> OMG. Serio tak nisko mnie cenisz?
<BlessJah> styl wypowiedzi nie jest tak trudno do podrobienia jak charakter pisma, szczególnie że na query mogę pisać w zupelnie inny sposó niż na kanale
<BlessJah> nie wiem czy jest nad czym dywagować - znalezienie pliku nie zajmuej tyle czasu
<bastetmilo> Dobrze. To może ja wytłumaczę. Nie ma szans, żebym uwierzyła w cokolwiek co ten typ napisał.
<BlessJah> byłbym zaskoczony gdybyś uwierzyła
<bastetmilo> O tym logu rzuciłam tak o, żeby zobaczyć co wymyśli...
<asmguru> Nie
<bastetmilo> Nie co?
<asmguru> Siedzę na and chat na android o tu się nie da kopiowac
<asmguru> Ale widzę że nawet gdybym skopiowal i tak byś nie uwierzyła
<bastetmilo> asmguru: bo kłamiesz.
<asmguru> Nie kłamie
<bastetmilo> owszem.
<Lasoty> asmguru: na andku możesz zrzut ekranu robić
<asmguru> Eot powiedziałem
<Lasoty> to wystarczy, jeśli nie kłamiesz
<asmguru> Jak?
<asmguru> Mam cynaogenmod 9.1
<bastetmilo> asmguru: dobrze, eot. Nie kłam więcej.
<asmguru> Dobra zrobię ten zrzut
<asmguru> Nie chce wejść na kłamce
<asmguru> Jak?
<Lasoty>  W nowszych wersjach androida (2.2.1 na pewno) jest to kombinacja Cofnij+Home. Zrzuty zapisują się w folderze ScreenCapture. Nie wymaga roota jak wcześniej
<asmguru> Mam roota
<pakos> w cyjanie to jak trzymasz poweroffa przez chwile to masz tez screena
<gjm> \o
<pakos> przynajmniej na sidemce
<asmguru> To działa jak alt tab w win
<pakos> nie wiem jak 9
<Lasoty> pakos ma racje
<Lasoty> jak przytrzymasz power to w menu masz zrzut ekranu
<BlessJah> imgur.com/P3rDD
<BlessJah> to zalatwia sprawe?
<bastetmilo> asmguru: zrób tak jak pakos napisał.
<BlessJah> nie wiem czemu na screenach mam bledsze kolory niz normalnie
<gjm> Do jasnej cholery.
<drathir> BlessJah: no podejżane, że tak zrobili... a sprawdź czy ucweb czyta...
<bastetmilo> gjm: ej! My tu czekamy na zrzut ekranu!
<gjm> To Ci wyśle kurierem.
<bastetmilo> :(
<pakos> a co on mial udowodnic?
<gjm> Nie wiem, nie obchodzi mnie to.
<Lasoty> że prawdę mówi.
<pakos> ale o czym
<bastetmilo> że ktoś mu coś o mnie nagadał :)
<pakos> aa ploteczki :>
<pakos> to nic ciekawego
<gjm> To na priv sobie załatwiajcie.
 * drathir się zastanawia co za plaga najpierw niby włamy na serwer teraz niby swatania za plecami... hmmm...
<BlessJah> drathir: moglem nie zauwazyc, albo moglo wczesniej siedziec w glebokim ukryciu, skads jakdojade i inne musza skads brac rozklady
<gjm> bastetmilo: Wczoraj mnie oskarżył że go DDoS'owałem (?) a teraz jakieś randki śmieszne. Bez przesady.
<BlessJah> drathir: ucweb nie jak opera mini tylko online?
<bastetmilo> gjm: a zrobiłeś mu DDoSa? No przyznaj się ;)
<BlessJah> xml jest w 100 plikach, bedzie dzialal duzo lepiej niz 15k z html
<gjm> bastetmilo: Nie?
<bastetmilo> gjm: no przecież wiem :) żartuję
<gjm> No nie wiem, wczoraj jacekowski przyjął to bez mrugnięcia okiem i zagroził że się poskarży.
<gjm> OMG
<bastetmilo> gjm: złoży skarkę?
<bastetmilo> do opa wszystkich opów?
<Nerihsa> skarke!?
<gjm> Nerihsa: Nie wiesz o co chodzi.
<gjm> bastetmilo: irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu-pl.log:23:41 < jacekowski> gjm: mam napisa maila do sylwestra?
<Nerihsa> chcialem byc ortografia nazi
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: był tu taki, znalezli jak na jakims forum non stop latal do modów i pisał właśnie "skarki"
<Nerihsa> aww
<bastetmilo> gjm: omg. Łyknął to jak młody pelikan.
<drathir> avalan: a ja siedzę w irsii na n80 i o dziwo mogę  "12:51 < asmguru> Siedzę na and chat na android o tu się nie da kopiowac"
<BlessJah> bbl o/
<BlessJah> nie rozrabiajcie pod moją nieobecność
<gjm> Pewnie.
<bastetmilo> Ktoś tu ma aspiracje na szefa wszystkich szefów.
<BlessJah> 1210 <+bastetmilo> Mam nadzieje. Biorąc po uwage, że w przyszłym tygodniu mnie nie będzie, to ktoś niestety bedzie musiał czuwać. Nie chce po powrocie zastać bałaganu.
<BlessJah> ktoś?
<gjm> Się dobraliście.
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: Ja mogę.
<gjm> Hm?
<bastetmilo> gjm: czemu jesteś dziś taki nie w sosie?
<gjm> Ja jestem bardzo w sosie.
<gjm> Kwaśnym.
<bastetmilo> co się stało?
<gjm> Przeziębiłem się.
<bastetmilo> Biedactwo. To herbatę z miodem i cytrynką sobie zapodaj.
<shpaq> też się przeziębiłem
<shpaq> ale ja to się wódką wyleczę
<Matan> bry
<drathir> Lasoty: swoją droga spreparować query to nie jest niestety niewiadomo jaka trudno...
<drathir> BlessJah: ucweb w sumie jest szybszy od opery teraz moim zdaniem... Stara opera 4.2 4.3 była dobra te nowe to byle co...
<drathir> dc
<Lasoty> miłego weekendu
<Dreadlish> re o/
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> ucweb?
<Wizard> Ach, debilne.
<Wizard> Czyli nie dla ludzi.
<mateusz> są
<BlessJah> drathir: i tak używam mobile
<qermit> o/
<BlessJah> o/ wam
<Wizard> Piątek, a ja w domu siedzę.
<Wizard> Fakt, że pogoda nie zachęca do wojaży, ale kuuurde.
<Wizard> Uczyć się trzeba :(
<qermit> Wizard: nie skończyłeś jeszcze tych studiów?
<Wizard> Nie.
<Wizard> A co?
<DaZ> studia som gupie
<Wizard> Som.
<qermit> Wizard: a na jakim poziomie jesteś?
<Wizard> Został mi ostatni egzamin.
<Wizard> qermit: A ty?
<Wizard> Skończyłeś?
<qermit> no ja się aplikuję na magiesterke
<Wizard> Ah.
<Wizard> Magisterka fe.
<Wizard> Ja już nie będę się w to bawił.
<Wizard> Za stary jestem i za bardzo stetryczały.
<drathir> Wizard: tak ucweb... Hrhr
<Wizard> drathir: Ja od wielu lat jestem wierny mozilli :)
<Wizard> A wcześniej Netszkapie.
<drathir> przynajmniej szybsze od opery... Normalny menager plików i pobierania plus zapis stron w dwóch formatach...
<qermit> Wizard: fajny temat znalazłem - macierz RAID w FPGA
<qermit> SATA
<drathir> Wizard: ale na symbiana i jave mozilli niestety nie ma,a to duży minus...
<Wizard> qermit: Ja robię livecd uclibc + busybox
<Wizard> qermit: Właściwie to tak tylko sztuka dla sztuki, bo nikt tego używał nie będzie :)
<Wizard> Ale zabawa przednia.
<Wizard> Właśnie, miałem obadać springa.
<Wizard> A i właśnie, miałem najpierw zrobić aktualizację do 12.10!
<CookieM_> co nowego w 12.10 http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/ubuntu-1210-quantal-quetzal-beta-1.html
<Wizard> na OMG!Ubuntu! jest fajny artykuł
<DaZ> imposibru
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> Ja lubię to, co tam piszą.
<Wizard> Szkoda, że wszystko, co gość tam proponuje jest w jakichś ppa.
<Wizard> Których oczywiście nikt nie aktualizuje/
<DaZ> ajakiartykuł
<DaZ> bo troche ich tam maja
<psesq> ;)
<psesq> a co za różnica
<psesq> wszystko fajne
<psesq> jak w biblji
<psesq> ;d
<gjm> "biblji"
<Wizard> psesq: Ortografia!
<Wizard> DaZ: O nowościach w 12.10
 * Wizard do-release-upgrade!
<psesq> pewnie jak powiem, że tak miało być, to nikt mi nie uwierzy?
<gjm> lonczymy sie w bulu i nadzieji
<psesq> dziekoje
<Wizard> Да.
<Wizard> drakhan: A ty się latać uczysz?
<Wizard> Włazisz tylko i wyłazisz.
<psesq> hahh
<psesq> latać! ;p
<drakhan> Już mi trochę wychodzi nawet
<Wizard> O właśnie, dwie firmy odpisały na moje CV.
<Wizard> Miałem im coś tam dosłać.
<Wizard> Ale to może nie teraz.
<psesq> zdjęcie ;p
<Wizard> Nie, jedni mi wysłali ankietę, a drudzy proszą o CV w "wersji elektronicznej"
<Wizard> Ale dziad wysłał mi email z htmlem i jakimiś obrazkami, więc dostanie CV w DVI.
<psesq> w dhmi
<psesq> hdmi, ale spaliłem
<psesq> ;(
<psesq> aż się sam uśmiałem
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Kurde, dostałem pięćsetkę na google :)
<Wizard> 502 konkretnie.
<Wizard> Cały czas dostaję 502
<psesq> tyle będziesz zarabiał!
<qermit> ja czasem jeżdżę 527 do metra
<Wizard> Jaaa.. Mieszkasz w Warszawie..
<qermit> powiedzmy
<psesq> HGW!
<gjm> psesq: O co Ci chodzi?
<psesq> o hannę
<gjm> Nikt tu nie jest zdrowy.
<Wizard> Najwyraźniej :(
<Wizard> gjm: Dobrze, że my jesteśmy..
<BlessJah> qermit: http://wroclaw.gazeta.pl/wroclaw/1,35771,9904420,Naukowcy_z_PAN_sprawdza__czy_Wroclaw_moze_miec_metro.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/9n9svmv> (at wroclaw.gazeta.pl)
<Wizard> No i dobry pomysł.
<psesq> no to jest zróżnicowanie i bardzo w porządku
<Wizard> BlessJah: Co prawda byłem we Wrocławiu raz w życiu, ale się niedługo wybieram znów.
<BlessJah> i to od razu dwie linie
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Nie dziwota, to atrakcyjne miasto.
<gjm> Szał.
<Wizard> Są uczelnie, jest praca, płace też nie najgorsze..
<BlessJah> prezydent wrocławia też podobno dosyć aktywny jest
<psesq> onr też prężnie działa
<psesq> lubię to!
<Wizard> psesq: We Wrocławiu?
<psesq> tak ;(
<Wizard> Ja się chciałem zapisać do ONRu, ale tam mają taką długą i dziwną ankietę.
<psesq> via najnowszy "przegląd"
<psesq> przekrój
<psesq> eh ;d
<Wizard> I jest jedno pytanie takie: "Stosunek do Kościoła Katolickiego"
<Wizard> No i by mnie nie wzięli.
<BlessJah> psesq: a ja tam nie wiem, na 11 listopada widziałem obok rynku paru anarchistów (może ze dwudziestu, nie jestem pewien że anarchiści)
<qermit> oczywiście ze może mieć metro, tylko trzeba sprawdzić jak głębokie musi być
<BlessJah> kilkaset metrów dalej 2x tyle radiowozów
<BlessJah> ale o żadnych zamieszkach nie słyszalem
<Wizard> Heh.
<Wizard> Dlaczego ONR się zawsze kojarzy z zamieszkami? :P
<psesq> BlessJah: anarchisci i onr nie nadazam?
<Wizard> No ja też w sumie.
<BlessJah> "Raz-Dwa-Trzy! O-krzyk ĆWI-CZE-BNY"
<BlessJah> psesq: no onr z antifą się bić nie mieli
<BlessJah> ?
<psesq> ok, niech już będzie że antifa to to samo co anarchisci, ale jak jest we wroclawiu to nie wiem
<Wizard> qermit: Ile lat trzeba mieszkać w Warszawie, żeby cię liczyli jako Warszawiaka?
<BlessJah> psesq: ogolone pały w skórzanych kurtkach i zakrytych twarzach, co to za różnica, jak dążą jedynie do zadymy?
<qermit> Wizard: wystarczy się urodzić w warszawie
<BlessJah> spokojnie jest - poza pogłoskami o jakichś strzelaninach
<psesq> BlessJah: przestań
<Wizard> qermit: Aha.
<qermit> Wizard: zwłaszcza jeżeli jest się noworodkiem
<qermit> Wizard: a tak to nie wiem
<Wizard> :P
<BlessJah> psesq: utożsamiasz się z którąś z grup?
<Wizard> Bo tu, gdzie mieszkam nikt nie gada, że napływowa ludność jest zła :P
<Wizard> I że zabiera pracę, czy coś.
<Wizard> Wręcz przeciwnie.
<psesq> BlessJah: tak, jestem wolnościowcem
<Wizard> Czym?
<BlessJah> którzy to?
<qermit> Wizard: ale ja nie wiem o co ci chodzi
<Wizard> A bo tak sobie właśnie dumałem o rozwoju Wrocławia, o metrze i tak dalej..
<Wizard> A tu u nas nawet korków nie ma :P
<psesq> i widzisz, nie mozemy dalej prowadzic dyskusji bez merytorycznych podstaw
<qermit> Wizard: bo w łodzi masz jedną ulicę :E Piotrkowską
<qermit> człowieku, ogarnij się, mamy XIX wiek, ludzie migrują
<Wizard> Migrują.
<qermit> a to jak się zachowują potem to już inna sprawa
<BlessJah> psesq: powiem inaczej, reprezentujesz jakieś poglądy, czy twoim poglądem jest to, że poglądy obozu przeciwnego są złe więc bij wroga, bij
<qermit> bijciemasterczułki
<BlessJah> ta druga grupa zdaje się być głośniejsza
<psesq> tak reprezentuję idee wolnościowe
<psesq> jak i wy, opensourceowcy? ;)
<psesq> wychodzi na to samo, tyle że w przełożeniu na życie
<qermit> psesq: opensource to niewolnictwo
<BlessJah> mów dalej
<qermit> psesq: poczytaj gnu licencję i przestań gadać głupoty
<BlessJah> qermit: masz na myśli gpl vs bsd?
<psesq> niewolnictwo?
<BlessJah> psesq: tak, poniekąd qermit ma rację
<Wizard> Ja tam nie wiem.
<psesq> czyli jestem niewolnikiem używając np ubuntu?
<Wizard> Nie.
<BlessJah> nie
<Wizard> Moim zdaniem, wręcz przeciwnie.
<Wizard> :P
<BlessJah> Wizard: problem z definicją wolności
<Wizard> Ubuntu daje wybór.
<Wizard> Wybór to wolność.
<psesq> kontrola nad swoim życiem to wolność
<Wizard> Złudna.
<psesq> w tym systemie
<Wizard> 8h w pracy, 7h snu, jak dobrze pójdzie..
<psesq> zgadza sie
<Wizard> Zostaje 6h na "wolność"
<qermit> psesq: gadasz głupoty
<qermit> czy to oznacza że jesteś głupi?
<Wizard> Bo trzeba kupować, tankować, ircować..
<Wizard> No, niekoniecznie.
<BlessJah> qermit: gnu i tak daje ci wiecej wolnosci niz closed source - mozesz uzywac pod pewnymi warunkami
<psesq> qermit: ?
 * qermit zdobył drugi monitor
<Wizard> :)
<psesq> zbaczasz?
<BlessJah> qermit: ale nie musisz sie na nie godzic i mozesz nie uzywac
<qermit> psesq: czy uważasz że pedał jest zły ze swojej natury?
<Wizard> o_O
<psesq> pedał?
<BlessJah> Wizard: idz do lasu, zbuduj domek, na "przezycie" tez bedzie pracowal 8h
<qermit> jeżeli tak, to kup sobie to - http://i.imgur.com/296IJ.gif
<BlessJah> Wizard: tyle ze podcieral sie bedziesz liscmi a nie papierem
<psesq> dzięki niemu mogę jechać rowerem!
<psesq> qermit: ale nie rozumiem? masz mnie za faszyste?
<BlessJah> Wizard: dostaniesz tyle samo wolnosci co teraz, bedziesz mial pewnie wiecej satysfakcji, ale mniej wygod
<Wizard> BlessJah: Kwestia przyzwyczajenia :)
<BlessJah> ja sie przyzwyczailem do papieru
<Wizard> Jak na razie te 5-6h wolności starcza mi na realizację siebie, więc nie zamierzam nic zmieniać.
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<psesq> to możecie mi wytłumaczyć, jak koledze, dlaczego o-s to niewolnicwo?
<BlessJah> psesq: znasz treść licencji gpl?
<BlessJah> i dajmy na to różnicę między gpl a lgpl i bsd?
<psesq> na tyle, że nie wiedzę w niej owego niewolnictwa
<psesq> nie jestem programista, moze dlatego
<BlessJah> gpl jest licencją wirusową, jeśli użyłeś kodu na gpl, musisz udostępnić wynik pracy na gpl
<BlessJah> ba, niuanse i niejasności dot. użycia bibliotek w formie binarnej doprowadziły do powstania lgpl, wariantu pozwalającego na użycie bibliotek w formie binarnej w projektach closed source
<CookieM_> stallman wyjaśnił to kiedyś tak, że opensource to takie coś, na co możesz popatrzyć przez szybę a nie po prostu mieć
<BlessJah> trochę dziwne porównanie, GPL możesz zabrać i zrobić coś nowego, pod warunkiem że wstawisz to za szybę, żeby inni mogli brać
<psesq> a czy nie jest to jakąś formą obrony przed zakmniętym kodem?
<BlessJah> bsd daje możliwość zamknięcia zmodyfikowanego kodu
<BlessJah> to jest forma obrony, ale też kaganiec
<psesq> ok, dociera to do mnie
<BlessJah> to przedmiot filozoficznej dysputy i świętej wojny zarazem
<psesq> moim zdaniem, to słuszna linia obrony przed zyskiem
<BlessJah> bronimy się przed zarabianiem, czy zarabianiem przez kodoś na naszej pracy?
<mati75> :D
<gjm> Oj mati75 :)
<psesq> pewnie, jak zacznę mówić o korporacjach to zostanę wyśmiany
<gjm> HA HA HA
<psesq> dzięki ;)
<mati75> gjm: ciii
<BlessJah> nie, ale nie masz do końca racji
<BlessJah> taki rhel (no i centos od razu)
<BlessJah> rhel jest płatny, mimo bycia linuksem
<BlessJah> GPL nie zabrania zarabiania
<psesq> tak samo, jak i inne dystrybuje oferujące wsparcie, ok
<mati75> dobra jeszcze się trochę pobawie
<qermit> mati75: lol, zarejestrowałes nika?
<qermit> to było szelmowskie
<qermit> podłe
<mati75> qermit: chcesz hasło?
<psesq> to chodziaz tyle nie zabrania ;)
<psesq> chociaz*
<qermit> mati75: po co
<mati75> qermit: nie wiem
<psesq> BlessJah: dzięki, nie ma co więcej nudzić reszty
<psesq> BlessJah: jak widac
<qermit> psesq: rhel jest platny, ale udostępnia wszystkie źródła z tego co pamiętam
<psesq> qermit: to czlowiek placi za soft czy za uslugi?
<BlessJah> soft
<BlessJah> za usługi swoją drogą, ale płacisz za soft, w postaci skompilowanej
<psesq> ktory jest dostepny dla wszyskiech
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> soft w postaci skompilowanej jest płatny
<qermit> psesq: za binarki i wsparcie
<psesq> ale binarki pochodza z softu o-s
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> z kodu OS
<qermit> psesq: binarki są wytworem pracy rąk ludzkich
<psesq> czyli defacto o-s
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> i kod masz za free
<psesq> qermit: jak i wszytko na tym świecie ;)
<psesq> *naszym ludzkim ;>
<qermit> kod źródłowy pochodzi od istoty wyszej, dlatego powinen być bezpłatny
<BlessJah> to tak jakby IKEA rozdawała za darmo meble do samodzielnego montażu (kod do samodzielnej kompilacji)
<BlessJah> a rhel brał te meble, skręcał, i kazał sobie płacić
<qermit> BlessJah: mylisz rhel z centosem
<qermit> mulcz pomiocie
<psesq> ok, ale nie czyńmy z tego reguły
<CookieM_> ten gość to utopista, twierdzi, że oprogramowanie powinno być wolne, jak mowa a nie jak darmowe piwo; nie oznacza to wcale 'darmowości': producent może zażądać zapłaty ale jest zobowiązany do udostępnienia kodu źródłowego i prawa do modyfikacji oprogramowania; w praktyce firmy (jak np. Red Hat) zarabiają na wsparciu technicznym
<BlessJah> qermit: centos każe sobie płacić???
<qermit> nie, centos bierze źródła rhela
<psesq> CookieM_: "moze" to dobre słowo
<kriters> Siemaka.
<BlessJah> rhel bierze źródła IKEI
<psesq> ale tylko od MARKO w hurcie
<BlessJah> zakładamy zerowy koszt produkcji zestawu
<BlessJah> no i zerowy koszt złożenia - płacisz jedynie za to że sam nie musisz złożyć
<psesq> BlessJah: ok! i to jest złe w OS?
<psesq> że jest od razu niewolnicze
<BlessJah> nie, to obalenie tezy że OS broni nas przed wyzyskiem
<psesq> ale przeciez nie musisz z tego korzystac
<BlessJah> psesq: dla usera gpl bsd mit apache, freeware czy spiracona kopia to jedno i to samo (poza faktem, że ostatnie jest nielegalne i mogą być problemy)
<Lasoty> cześć, o czym mowa?
<BlessJah> masz za darmo program, który działa
<BlessJah> ale dla developera to już nie to samo
<psesq> i tu jest problem
<psesq> ale czy to problem OS, czy systemu obecnego>
<psesq> ?
<BlessJah> ech, a ty znowu o wolności
<psesq> do tego sie to dla mnie sprowadza
<BlessJah> psesq: http://www.hahastop.com/pictures/Communist.jpg
<psesq> BlessJah: ;)
<BlessJah> i tak jest w istocie, a to dlatego, że możesz zjeść ciastko i mieć ciastko
<BlessJah> psesq: jestem za to ciekaw, jak obecny system wpływa na to że dla developera bsd freeware i gpl to trzy różne sprawy?
<psesq> nie mówię o samych licencjach tylko o powodach towrzenia tych licencji
<BlessJah> jako wolnościowiec nie jesteś za wolnością gospodarczą?
<psesq> a obecnie masz taka wolność?
<Matan> bry
<BlessJah> jakie ograniczenia wolności gospodarczej widzisz?
<psesq> gospodarka jest dla mnie polaczona ze spolecznoscia
<Lasoty> Matan: siema
<BlessJah> przerośnięta biurokracja, co jeszcze?
<psesq> no wlasnie tworzenie takich licencji, ktore nie moga byc do konca wolne ;)
<BlessJah> chwila
<BlessJah> jeśli jak kowalski napisał program, i nie chce się z nim dzielić, a jedynie sprzedawać, to zamyka źródla, pisze EULA i czeka na klientów
<BlessJah> gdzie tutaj ograniczenie wolności?
<psesq> dla uzytkownika
<psesq> ten program nie bedzie jego
<BlessJah> a widzisz, więc mamy zabronić janowi kowalskiemu zamykania źródła, żeby pozwolić zdichowi na używanie programu?
<psesq> nie, dlaczego, tylko nie widze sensu uzywania takiego programu
<BlessJah> gdzie tu wolność janka, który jest autorem programu, a wobec rażącego naruszenia jego wolności niedzielenia się swoim dziełem, może zdecydować w ogóle nie pisać programu?
<psesq> chyba, ze bedzie sterownikiem nvidi ;)
<BlessJah> no widzisz
<CookieM_> takie, że zamknięty kod może zawierać moduł szpiegujący działania użytkownika i wysyłający te dane do producenta albo agencji rządowych, z którymi współpracuje (vide nowy skype a'la microsoft)
<psesq> BlessJah: ale nikt mu nie zabrania tego robic, kowalski chce sie izolowac jego sprawa
<bastetmilo> psesq: ale program ktory nic nie robi a kosztował 999$ został kupiony kilka razy (w appstorze) - to że Ty nie widzisz sensu, to nie znaczy że nie bedzie userów którzy widzą :)
<psesq> bastetmilo: ok
<BlessJah> psesq: odniosłem wrażenie, że ty chciałeś zabronić zamykania źródła
<psesq> ale tu chodzi tez o swiadomosc spoleczna, ze wszystko, co sie tworzy, nie robi sie tylko dla siebie, ale przede wszystkim dla innych
<psesq> BlessJah: nie, nie zabraniać, dla mnie to naturalna kolej rzeczy, jaka powinna wynikać z uspołeczniania społeczeństwa
<psesq> jakkolwiek by to nie brzmiało, bo dzisiejsze społeczeństwo jest społeczne w bardzo małym stopniu
<BlessJah> tak więc dzielmy się wszystkim co mamy?
<psesq> zaraz zarzucisz mi komunizm
<BlessJah> zakładasz, że ludzie są z natury (a przynajmniej mogą być) całkowicie dobrzy?
<BlessJah> trochę komunizmem zajechało
<julek> psesq: anarchizm;)
<bastetmilo> głupie. Wolność wyboru to to, że mogę się podzielić swoim kodem lub nie. I userzy mają wolność wyboru - mogą wybrać mój program lub nie.
<psesq> ale zastanow sie, czy wszystko co osiagneli ludzie nie jest wytworem naszej cywilizacji
<psesq> czyli tego, co storzyli ludzie
<julek> psesq: tylko takie cos sie sprawdza jedynie w malych spolecznosciach o identycznych pogladach
<BlessJah> zastanawiam się jak, bez wymuszania i ograniczania, można doprowadzić do sytuacji w której wszyscy się wszystkim dzielą
<psesq> julek: ok, a globalizacja jest ok?
<julek> BlessJah: dostaniesz "wolnosc do dzielenia sie swoim kodem", ustawowo;)
<BlessJah> julek: innej opcji nie widzę
<psesq> oj żarty żarty
<psesq> może to niemożliwe, może jetem utopistą, ale marzy mi się społeczestwo spełniające swoje potrzeby i tyle
<BlessJah> obecne nie spełnia (zaspokaja?)
<julek> psesq: masz wlasne mieszkanie? podziel sie z tymi co nie maja, tak bedzie sprawiedliwie
<bastetmilo> psesq: masz dziewczynę? Podziel się nią z nerdami, ktorzy nie mają.
<psesq> julek: wyciagasz bezsensowne argumenty
<psesq> bastetmilo: tez
<julek> psesq: nie, wszystko opiera sie na nierownosci
<BlessJah> co je twoje, to je moje, co je moje to nie rusz?
<psesq> własność prywatna nie oznacza tego, co mamy, oznacza środki produkcji
<julek> jeden wyprodukuje cos dobrego, bo chce sie wzbogacic (podniesc swoja pozycje, kupic cos wiecej...)
<psesq> julek: a nie?
<psesq> 1% ma wszystko, reszta co skapnie?
<julek> gdybysmy pracowali do "wspolnego worka" to komu by sie chcialo?
<julek> psesq: kazdy moze pracowac wiecej
<psesq> społeczniakom
<psesq> ludziom, którzy nie pracują dla siebie, tylko dla innych
<psesq> i taki jest sens pracy
<bastetmilo> psesq: pracujesz?
<BlessJah> socjal, po co mam pracować, skoro inny na mnie zapracuje?
<BlessJah> społeczniak? i do tego będzie zadowolony jeszcze, że biorę jak daje
<psesq> bastetmilo: dorywczo
<julek> gdyby nie bylo takich, co chca sie wzbogacic nie byloby komputerow, samochodow, elektrycznosci...;)
<BlessJah> psesq: dam ci numer konta, wspomożesz biednego, głodnego studenta, co?
<bastetmilo> psesq: może inaczej? Czy pracujesz, żeby zarobić na utrzymanie? Kupić chleb, zapłacić rachunki, takie rzeczy? Utrzymujesz się sam?
<psesq> bastetmilo: nie
<psesq> na reszte szkoda komantarza
<BlessJah> zrobię sobie kanapkę, potrzebuję piątaka na jakąś szynkę, masło i chleb
<BlessJah> do jutra rana mi wystarczy
<julek> BlessJah: a ja jeszcze piwo wezme
<bastetmilo> psesq: to zacznij. A tak ogólnie to w ramach czynu społecznego daj mi 500 zł bo musze franki kupić.
<psesq> porownujecie moje poglady z obecnym systemem
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: byłem pierwszy
<BlessJah> poza tym kanapka jest ważniejsza od firanek
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: franki...
<bastetmilo> nie firanki.
<BlessJah> jakby każdy brał po 500 zł na jakieś głupoty, to by nikomu nie starczyło
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: kupisz pieniądz za pieniądz, tym gorzej
<psesq> ogolnie ok
<psesq> chcecie kapitalizmu to go miejcie
<BlessJah> psesq: ktoś musi zacząć budować nowy system
<julek> ale nie mamy :(
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: on się tak upiera przy tym dzieleniu się, że starczy na moje franki i Twój chleb z masłem.
<psesq> biedne myszki
<BlessJah> nie wygrałeś wyborów, to chociaż piątaka wyślij
<psesq> szkoda ze nie traktujecie mnie powaznie
<BlessJah> a jak jesteś dobrym człowiekiem, to 20, to jutro zjem porządny obiad
<psesq> ciezko prowadzic tak dyskusje
<julek> psesq: nie wierze, ze jestes prawdziwy:P
<bastetmilo> psesq: bo nie jesteś poważny :)
<BlessJah> psesq: utopie mają to do siebie, że szybko się walą
<psesq> wasze neoliberalne mozgi
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie, poważny może i jest, nie jest realistą
<psesq> kapitalizm tez sie zawali
<psesq> juz sie wali
<bastetmilo> psesq: i jeszcze nasz wyzywasz!
<BlessJah> psesq: od ilu lat? i ile razy sie już zawalił?
<bastetmilo> Co jakieś 20 lat się wali.
<BlessJah> za mojego życia co najmniej dwa-trzy razy
<psesq> bo ludzie tacy jak wy nie chcia niczego zmianiac
<bastetmilo> idę oglądać serial o kapitalizmie - The Pitch.
<BlessJah> w ogóle mnie dziwi, że tyle się mówi o obecnym kryzysie, a nic nie mówi o poprzednim
<BlessJah> tak jak z pandemiami, sars, ptasia, świńska a na pewno coś jeszcze było
<psesq> poza tym nie wiecie czym jest wlasnosc prywatna i podawane przez was przyklady to tylko papka medialna, ktora was karmia
<psesq> no ale ok
<psesq> roznimy sie
<bastetmilo> psesq: ile Ty masz lat, co?
<BlessJah> psesq: czym jest wlasność prywatna
<psesq> ale mozemy byc przyjaciolmi, prawda?
<psesq> OS'owcami
<BlessJah> ah1n1
<psesq> ktorzy uzywaja OS bo im sie tak podoba, bez zadnych innych podtekstow
<BlessJah> psesq: czym jest wolność prywatna, bo obawiam się, że bawimy się w semantykę
<bastetmilo> własność
<BlessJah> własność
<psesq> BlessJah: wlasnosc to wlasnosc srodkow produkcji
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> czyli moje spodnie nie są własnością prywatną?
<bastetmilo> psesq: mam własnego kota? Co mogę z niego wyprodukować?
<psesq> a nie dziewczyna, dom, czy spodnie
<sq3pmk> bastetmilo: niefortunny przykład
<psesq> są twoje, są prywatne, ok
<psesq> ale nie w znaczeniu o ktorym mowa
<sq3pmk> niektórzy wytwarzają żarcie z kotów...
<psesq> bastetmilo: czy komputery w twojej firmie naleza do ciebie?
<bastetmilo> psesq: więc to moja własność... prywatna, co? Są moje i są prywatne.
<bastetmilo> psesq: tak :)
<psesq> ;)
<CookieM_> twoje spodnie są własnością natury zbrukaną przez ekstensywne używanie chemii i niewolniczą pracę dzieci w Bangladeszu
<bastetmilo> komputer którego używam w firmie jest moją prywatną własnością
<psesq> a to, co zrobisz dla firmy tez jest twoje?
<BlessJah> psesq: czym są moje spodnie i jej kot?
<psesq> są wasze
<BlessJah> zakładając, że nie produkujemy kiełbasy
<BlessJah> tak, coś więcej?
<BlessJah> psesq: próbujesz redefiniować pojęcie, które ma już ustaloną i ugruntowaną definicję
<psesq> BlessJah: nie, to wasze rozumienie, jest redefiniowane
<bastetmilo> psesq: brniesz.
<BlessJah> psesq: nie rozumiesz, jeśli stworzymy słowo i umówimy się co do jego definicji, to nie jest to nasze jego rozumienie
<psesq> jak chcesz
<BlessJah> właśność prywatna to to co ja posiadam, co mogę używać, zużywać, odnosić korzyści albo zbywać
<BlessJah> z definicją własności możnaby się cofnąć do prawa rzymskiego
<psesq> ok, a jesli powiem, ze pierwotne znaczenie własności prywatnej nie jest takie, jak to przedstawiacie?
<bastetmilo> psesq: źródło poproszę.
<BlessJah> też poproszę
<BlessJah> w tym czasie poszukam notatek z prawa rzymskiego
<psesq> http://cia.media.pl/jaka_jest_roznica_miedzy_wlasnoscia_prywatna_a_mieniem_osobistym
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bpr7o6l> (at cia.media.pl)
<psesq> i tak dalej i tak dalej
<bastetmilo> Ooo
<bastetmilo> centrum informacji anarchistycznej
<psesq> a może podasz mi swoje przykłady z centrum informacji neolibernalej?
<bastetmilo> Czyli podajesz nam definicje wymyśloną przez anarchistów?
<psesq> naprawdę nie rozumiem, jak garstka mogłą zawładnąć więkosością
<gjm> Nie politykować, anarchizować ani liberlizować bo pogonię.
<bastetmilo> anarchistyczna teoria własności prywatnej
<psesq> a co jest złego w anarchistach?
<psesq> a co jest gorszego od liberalnej teorii?
<psesq> czym moi klasycy roznia sie od twoich?
<BlessJah> psesq: www.mojeprawo.com/Dokumenty/Prawo_Rzymskie-Wladyslaw_Rozwadowski.pdf
<BlessJah> strona 117, treść prawa własności
<bastetmilo> hm... psesq nie obraź się, ale ja o Twoich klasykach w życiu nie słyszałam :)
<jacekowski> jakis nowy kryzys?
<psesq> a ja o waszych tylko w szkole
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie, a co?
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: mamy anarchiste na kanale :)
<psesq> jest roznica?
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: no to /kb zrob i bedzie po problemie
<bastetmilo> psesq: więc oczywiście że "nasi" są lepsi, skoro uczyłeś się o nich w szkole. Pff.
<psesq> powinniscie sie cieszyc, szyba, ze to sterylna grupa ;)
<psesq> bastetmilo: ok, przekonalas mnie ;p
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: przecież nie obraża nas, tylko dyskutuje spokojnie. Nie mogę mu na razie nic zrobić :)
<psesq> wy mnie obrazanie
<BlessJah> psesq: różnica jest taka, że moi klasycy byli autentycznie klasyczni i mieszkali w klasycznym, starożytnym rzymie
<psesq> ;d
<BlessJah> i byli pierwsi
<jacekowski> sam fakt ze jest anarchista jest dla mnie nie do zniesienia
<psesq> winodws tez byl pierwszy? ;>
<BlessJah> Proudhon urodził się w 1809, zmarł w 1865
<jacekowski> psesq: anarchia nie dziala
<jacekowski> psesq: open source jest dobrym przykladem
<psesq> no to szkoda
<BlessJah> jacekowski: on jest wolnościowcem, a OS jest złym przykładem
<psesq> ide do mamy
<psesq> ludzie
<jacekowski> tak sobie mysle
<jacekowski> i sie zastanawiam
<jacekowski> czy OS jest dobrym przykladem na cokolwiek
<psesq> nie no jeszcze sie okaze ze OS jest zlem
<psesq> ograniczaniem wolnosci
<psesq> saddamem
<bastetmilo> poczekamy i zobaczymy
<psesq> stalman na dyktatora!
<psesq> wspieracie idee ktora nie maja dla was sensu?
<bastetmilo> Nie.
<BlessJah> psesq: sprowadzenie do absurdu
<psesq> BlessJah: a wasze spodnie i koty?
<BlessJah> erystyka schopenhauera :]
<BlessJah> psesq: to były przykłady, może kot trochę przesadzony
<psesq> na to samo wychodzi
<BlessJah> nie, nie wychodzi na to samo
<psesq> przyklady nie powiazane z rzeczywistoscia
<bastetmilo> psesq: jak nie? Ja mam tego kota.
<BlessJah> psesq: powiązane - wytłumaczę ci przez analogię
<bastetmilo> Jest jak najbardziej rzeczywisty.
<BlessJah> psesq: nie wiem co to znaczy "drzewo", więc wskazuję palcem na chodnik i pytam "czy to drzewo?"
<psesq> BlessJah: sam widzisz, ze nazwy to tylko ustalone definicje
<BlessJah> po wskazaniu na latarnię krzak dab i samochód dojdę, że drzewo jest wysokie, zielone z góry i brązowe z dołu
<BlessJah> psesq: tak, a więc skoro już ustaliliśmy jakąś definicję, to się jej trzymajmy
<psesq> BlessJah: a jeśli ktoś coś ci wmawia?
<psesq> że dzewo nie jest drzewem?
<BlessJah> teoria spiskowa dziejów?
<psesq> nie
<psesq> liberalizm ;d
<BlessJah> psesq: kto miałby mi wmawiać, że drzewo nie jest drzewem?
<psesq> a kto mialby ci wmawiac czym jest wlasnosc prywatna?
<BlessJah> czy liberalizm to naukowcy i źródła historyczne?
<gjm> BlessJah, bastetmilo: Nie wydaje się wam że rozmowa jest trochę nie na temat?
<BlessJah> rzymianie tak mówili, a my się tego trzymamy
<BlessJah> gjm: nie wiem, mi sie podoba
<gjm> A mi nie.
<gjm> To nie jest miejsce na to.
<BlessJah> nikt nie rzuca mięsem, nikt nikogo nie próbuje obrazić
<gjm> Nie rozumiesz?
<BlessJah> poniekąd rozumiem, ale się nie zgadzam
<psesq> BlessJah: ty anarchisto!
<psesq> ;)
<gjm> Pełnisz tutaj jakąś rolę czy nie?
<BlessJah> pełnię
<BlessJah> psesq: idziemy na inny kanał?
<psesq> BlessJah: w jakim celu?
<psesq> nie dojdziemy do niczego, to widać
<BlessJah> celem  kontynuowania dyskusji
<psesq> BlessJah: posłuchaj, nie twierdzę, że nie masz racji
<BlessJah> staram się wyjaśnić, że nikt się nie zgodzi określać słowem 'drzewo' czegoś co ma cztery łapy i ogon, musisz wymyśleć nowe słowo, które nie ma jeszcze znaczenia
<psesq> ale widzę, że twoja postawa jest niezmienna
<psesq> BlessJah: słowo kutas miało kiedyś inne znaczenie
<psesq> słowa to tylko słowa
<BlessJah> tak, ozdobny węzeł ze zwisem
<BlessJah> czy zwis z węzłem, czy może sam zwis
<BlessJah> język ewoluuje, ale wymuszanie tej wolucji jest głupie
<psesq> to nie wymuszanie, tylko przywracanie porządku
<BlessJah> ten porządek nigdy nie miał miejsca
<psesq> anarchia istniała i miała się całkiem dobrze > hiszpania
<BlessJah> hiszpania kontra reszta cywilizowanego świata?
<BlessJah> psesq: jaki okres masz na myśli?
<psesq> cywilizacja zbudowana na krzywdach innych
<psesq> państw, narodów, kontynentów
<BlessJah> mam na myśli anarchię, kiedy konkretnie miała ona miejsce
<psesq> przed 2-ga woja swiatowa
<psesq> przed frankiem
<pakos> hmmm ubuntu sie bratu pierwszy raz zepsulo -.-
<BlessJah> pakos: XX wiek naszej ery, do tego krótko, ja ci mówię o tradycji sięgającej VII w pne i trwającej nieprzerwanie
<psesq> niewolnictwo tez jest tradycja
<BlessJah> tak, dowodzi to czegoś?
<psesq> jak podoba ci sie taka tradycja
<psesq> twojej biernosci
<psesq> a czarni i kobiety tez maja swoje miejsce
<psesq> swoja tradycje
<gjm> BlessJah: Jednak nie rozumiesz.
<BlessJah> gjm: proponowałem mu przejście na inny kanał
<psesq> bedom bany
<psesq> ;d
<BlessJah> psesq: ty pierwszy
<psesq> ok koniec
<psesq> pierwszy poddaję broń ;)
<psesq> interpretacja dowolna ;)
<bastetmilo> gjm: już nie partycypuję w tej dyskusji. Ale dopóki  nikt nikogo nie obraża, nie wyzywa, nie gada o archu możemy troszkę wyluzować. Nie pierwszy i nie ostatni raz są takie dysputy prowadzone tutaj.
<BlessJah> psesq: proponuję poczytanie ksiąg, zanim spalisz bibliotekę aleksandryjską i poznanie historii klasycznej zanim obalisz jej podwaliny :]
<bastetmilo> I co mnie osobiście cieszy, to to że psesq dysktuje w miarę na poziomie.
<gjm> "Róbta co chceta", przestaje mnie to powoli obchodzić.
<psesq> bastetmilo: w miarę?
<qermit> bastetmilo: o/
<psesq> BlessJah: ok, wszystko przede mna
<bastetmilo> psesq: czasem robisz błędy :P
<bastetmilo> qermit: o/
<psesq> moje poglady nie sa wyuczone, sa moje i wynikaja z mojej wiedzy
<psesq> to sie moze zmienic
<psesq> mam nadzieję, że wam towarzyszą podobne przesłania ;)
<qermit> psesq: podobnie jak moje
<qermit> i nadal tak chce uważać
<qermit> podobnie jak ty
<psesq> qermit: ;*
<BlessJah> a może teraz starcie empiryzm vs racjonalizm?
<psesq> BlessJah: o i widzisz
<psesq> dla mnie twoje poglady to empiryzm, a moje to racjonalizm
<psesq> i co ty na to? ;)
<BlessJah> jak to uargumentujesz?
<psesq> dla mnie racjonalnym jest, ze ludzie powinny miec godne zycie
<psesq> powinni*
<psesq> ale z twojego empiryzmu winika, że są bogaci i biedni
<psesq> tradycja
<jacekowski> psesq: ale czemu?
<jacekowski> psesq: jak ktos jest zlodziej i kanalia?
<teresa__> low graphics mode coz to?
<jacekowski> teresa__: vesa
<psesq> jacekowski: zlodziej i kanalia? ale dlaczego taki jest? co go do tego sprowadzilo?
<teresa__> no domyslam sie, z tym ze reconfigure xorga nic nie daje
<jacekowski> bo mu bylo latwiej
<BlessJah> psesq: a może racjonalnie wykoncypowałem, dążenie do bogactwa jest siłą napędową ludzkości i bez różnic ludzkość pogrążyłaby się w stagnacji?
<teresa__> a jak wcisne ok to mam do wyboru kilka opcji z tym ze myszka ani klawiatura juz nie reaguje
<BlessJah> psesq: o dziwo moje racjonalne wywody potwierdza doświadczenie :]
<jacekowski> bo latwiej mu ukrasc 10 telefonow i miec forsy jak lodu
<psesq> BlessJah: czyli jedyna motywacją człowieka sa pieniadze?
<jacekowski> w jeden dzien
<jacekowski> psesq: tak
<jacekowski> psesq: tzn. wartosci materialne
<jacekowski> badz ich obietnica
<BlessJah> psesq: nie jedynym, ale tak
<psesq> to niestety przykro mi to slyszec
<psesq> zatem ludzi, ktorzy tworza motywuje kasa?
<psesq> nie chec tworzenia?
<BlessJah> artystów chęć tworzenia
<bastetmilo> psesq: każdy chce jeść.
<BlessJah> ale artystów jest mało
<psesq> jest malo, bo nie maja szans przezycia
<psesq> czy to jest zdrowe?
<jacekowski> tak
<psesq> ludzi kreatywnych ograniczaja pieniadze
<jacekowski> bo nie produkuja
<BlessJah> czy produkuja cos, co ma wartosc materialna?
<jacekowski> tylko sie bawia
<BlessJah> młotek chleb albo buty?
<psesq> ich praca tworcza to tez produkcja
<jacekowski> niczego uzytecznego
<jacekowski> malpe posadzisz i tez obrazek namaluje
<psesq> nasza kultura to nic uzytecznego?
<psesq> nasze prawo rzymskie?
<jacekowski> prawo to nie kultura
<jacekowski> ale ty jestes anarchista
<psesq> wytwór myśli
<jacekowski> czyli nie uznajesz prawa
<teresa__> karta graficzna gf 8400m g, jakis pomysl co zrobic aby lightdm zaskoczyl?
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: ale artystą jest też grafik komputerowy - owszem tworzy niematerialne rzeczy, ale sprzedaje je. Nie robi tego dla zabawy.
<BlessJah> psesq: piramida potrzeb maslova
<BlessJah> teresa__: zainstaluj zamkniete sterowniki nvidii
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: to juz bardziej rzemieslnik
<BlessJah> nouveau powinno spokojnie obsłużyć
<psesq> i co z ta piramida?
<psesq> 8600 dziala i na tym i na tym ;)
<BlessJah> chleb jest podstawą, igrzyska wierzchołkiem
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: tak, są graficy rzemieślnicy. Ale spory odsetek to też artyści. trzeba mieć talent i być kratywnym.
<bastetmilo> kreatywnym.
<psesq> BlessJah: dlaczego organizuje sie euro, kiedy miliony niedojadaja?
<psesq> w imie czyich potrzeb?
<BlessJah> bo niedojadają w afryce a nie w europie
<psesq> nie?
<psesq> w polsce nie ma glodnych dzieci?
<psesq> nie ma bezdomnosci
<BlessJah> bezdomni nie poszli na euro
<psesq> i nie zjedli
<psesq> i nie maja mieszkan
<psesq> a ty poszedles na euro?
<BlessJah> czy to moja wina?
<BlessJah> tak, poszedlem
<psesq> wygrałeś bilet? czy kupiłeś?
<BlessJah> poszedłem do strefy, nie stac mnie na bilet
<psesq> ;)
<psesq> i bronisz tych, co placili tysiace za bilety?
<BlessJah> musze kupic miesieczny, buty i chleb
<psesq> albo dostawali je za darmo?
<psesq> wieć nie rozumiem, jak możesz być "po ich stronie"
<BlessJah> czy to ich wina, ze ich stac a mnie nie?
<bastetmilo> psesq: skoro płacili tysiące, to znaczy że ich stać. Nie możesz mówić ludziom na co mają wydawać własne pieniądze.
<psesq> i nie wiedzisz w tym niczego dziwnego?
<bastetmilo> Ja nie widzę.
<BlessJah> ja tez nie
<psesq> bo też się kiedyś dorobicie co>
<psesq> powoli na kredytach
<psesq> ale z wizją
<BlessJah> dwóch rozbitków wyląduje na dwóch wyspach, jeden zbuduje chatkę a drugi umrze z głobu, bo debil
<psesq> domku na przednieściach
<bastetmilo> psesq: owszem. Bez kredytów. Pracą.
<psesq> BlessJah: a nie moga zbudowac razem?
<BlessJah> dwie różne wyspy
<BlessJah> ale nawet, mądry ma niedojadać, bo debil?
<psesq> no to debil
<psesq> czy ja bronie debili?
<psesq> bronie rowności
<psesq> ten i ten mają te same warunki
<BlessJah> i jeden umiera z glodu
<psesq> w rzeczywistości troche o nie trudno
<teresa__> BlessJah: zamkniete sa w repo? bo tylko tych uzywalam
<BlessJah> teresa__: tak, sa, po instalacji powinien pojawic sie monit "Dostepne zamkniete sterowniki"
<teresa__> ale nie mam dostepu do desktopu
<teresa__> tylko tty
<teresa__> zainstalowane mam
<BlessJah> psesq: w rzeczywistosci rowny start jest niemozliwy, bo umierajacy z glodu debil nie moze dobrze wykarmic dziecka
<teresa__> ups sudo
<teresa__> :>
<psesq> BlessJah: dlaczego nie? uwazasz, że ludzie są równi i równiejsi (zakładając równy rozwój)?
<bastetmilo> psesq: dla mnie równość to to, że zarabiam tyle samo co kolega, za tą samą pracę. A nie, że oddam mu część wypłaty kiedy on gorzej sobie radzi i nie wyrabia z normami :)
<BlessJah> teresa__: dpkg -l|grep nvidia
<teresa__> -common, -current, -current-updates, -173-updates no i settings
<teresa__> BlessJah: chcialam wprost na irca ale z sudo nie lapie z usera
<BlessJah> teresa__: dwie pierwsze literki każdej linijki powinny być ii
<psesq> bastetmilo: a twoj kierowik zarabia wiecej bo?
<teresa__> chyba ze bez sudo zlapie
<BlessJah> psesq: ludzie nie są równi
<psesq> BlessJah: są
<teresa__> ii  nvidia-173-updates                     173.14.35-0ubuntu0.2                    NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<teresa__> ii  nvidia-common                          1:0.2.44                                Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<teresa__> ii  nvidia-current                         295.40-0ubuntu1.1                       NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<teresa__> ii  nvidia-current-updates                 295.49-0ubuntu0.2                       NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<BlessJah> tak, zainstalowane są
<teresa__> ii  nvidia-settings                        295.33-0ubuntu1                         Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<teresa__> ii  nvidia-settings-updates                295.33-0ubuntu1                         Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<teresa__> o poszlo
<BlessJah> nie wklejaj na kanał jak masz więcej niż 3 linijki na przyszłość
<BlessJah> psesq: nie nie są, są ludzie mądrzy i głupi, uzdolnieniy manualnie albo muzyczne beztalencia
<teresa__> BlessJah: a niby jak mam dac wkleja z tty :>
<BlessJah> teresa__: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<psesq> jeden potrafi to, drugi tamto, czy to znaczy, że jeden jest lepszy od drugiego, bo gra na skrzypcach, a nie wyplata kosze wiklinowe?
<BlessJah> jak miała ta wklejka z curla?
<psesq> BlessJah: pomóż teresa'ie
<psesq> a ja pójdę po wodę do sklepu
<psesq> i zapalem sie siem zdenerwowałem ;)
<BlessJah> psesq: tak, bo jest wielu takich co potrafią rowy kopać, ale niewielu takich co plotą kosze
<bastetmilo> psesq: bo jest moim kierownikiem? Bo kiedy ja przychodze on już jest w pracy. Kiedy ja wychodzę on nadal pracuje.
<teresa__> grep ee nic nie daje, kasowanie xorga i nvidia-xconfig od nowa tez nie pomaga
<BlessJah> teresa__: EE, wielkosc liter ma znaczenie
<psesq> BlessJah: czyli taki co kopie rowy jest mniej przydatny niz lekarz
<teresa__> BlessJah: bylo duze
<BlessJah> ok
<psesq> bastetmilo: a gdyby firma byla wasza, wszystkich?
<BlessJah> psesq: nawet nie chodzi o przydatność, ale potrzeba 10 do kopania rowów, a zgłasza się 100, więc zatrudniam najtanszych (zakładam że kopią po równo)
<bastetmilo> psesq: prowadziłeś kiedyś firmę? Własną? Bo ja prowadziłam.
<psesq> bastetmilo: przestań mi wyjeżdzać z odpowiedzialnością kierowniczą itd
<bastetmilo> I tak. Dopóki ja dostaję swoją kasę, za wykonaną pracę, i nie czuje się okradana, moj szef może zarabiać ile chce.
<BlessJah> teresa__: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -n -F 'f:1=<-' http://ix.io
<bastetmilo> psesq: nie masz pojęcia co to znaczy prowadzić firmę. Ja mam. Nie zyczę tego nikomu.
<psesq> BlessJah: ale dlaczego jest ich tylu co?
<psesq> czy ilosc swiadczy o kompetencjach?
<psesq> wiekszosc mogalaby byc lekarzami
<teresa__> momento
<BlessJah> psesq: nie, nie mogłaby
<psesq> bo?
<bastetmilo> psesq: nie nie mogłaby być. Bo trzeba się uczyć, wkuwać, a nie lenić.
<BlessJah> nie masz pojęcia o czym mówisz
<psesq> bo sa glupsi co>
<BlessJah> tak, bo są głupi
<psesq> ale zeby sie uczyc trzeba miec warunki
<psesq> i pieniadze
<BlessJah> nie, nie trzeba
<psesq> nie?
<psesq> ciekawe
<bastetmilo> psesq: teraz każdy może studiować.
<BlessJah> psesq: niewazne ile zainwestujesz w debila, lekarzem on nie zostanie
<bastetmilo> trzeba chcieć.
<psesq> BlessJah: a ile jest debili lekarzy>
<psesq> bastetmilo: tak?
<psesq> każdy?
<psesq> wszyscy mają równy dostęp do edukacji?
<BlessJah> psesq: jestem ciekawy ile masz lat, a zakladając że jesteś pełnoletni jakie masz wykształcenie
<bastetmilo> psesq: oczywiście. Widzę to po tym, że na studia trafiaja ludzie kŧórzy nie powinni.
<BlessJah> nie musisz odpowiadać
<psesq> bastetmilo: nie powinni, ale trafiają tam, dlaczego?
<psesq> BlessJah: dlaczego mnie dyskryminujesz?
<BlessJah> nie dyskryminuję, ale uważam że nie masz pojęcia o czym mówisz (studia lekarskie)
<psesq> zapewniam cie, że nasze wyksztalcenie jest co najmniej rownie
<teresa__> BlessJah: http:/ix.io/2XL
<psesq> jesli to ma byc jakis wyznacznik
<BlessJah> psesq: masz wyższe wykształcenie, bądź studiujesz?
<bastetmilo> psesq: bo się zwyczajnie nie nadają. Bo po durnych studiach, na których nie zdobedą nic oprócz papiera, nie znajdą pracy.
<bastetmilo> Bo teraz to takie modne - iść na studia.
<psesq> BlessJah: i zeby takie studia skonczyc, trzeba miec pieniadze, trudno jednoczensie pracować
<BlessJah> teresa__: grep EE wyświetliloby '[   185.025] (EE) ...' :]
<psesq> BlessJah: mówiłeś ze cie to nie interesuje
<teresa__> BlessJah: nie wyswietla bo przed wejsciem poszedl reconfigure
<BlessJah> psesq: że nie musisz odpowiadać
<teresa__> bezbackupu :>
<psesq> czy czlowiek z chlopskiej rodziny pojdzie na studnia medyczne?
<BlessJah> nikt mu nie broni, studia kosztują tyle samo co każde inne
<psesq> BlessJah: a przed chwila podales medycyne jako cos elitarnego
<BlessJah> musi zdać dobrze maturę
<psesq> dzieci z chlopskich rodzin zazwyczaj ucza sie dobrze i zdaja mature
<bastetmilo> psesq: pójdzie. Jeśli jest zdolny. Są stypendia.
<psesq> bastetmilo: ile?
<bastetmilo> psesq: czytałeś książkę "Cierpki owoc tarniny"?
<psesq> nie
<bastetmilo> to jest właśnie o chłopaku ze wsi, który zostaje lekarzem
<psesq> jesli to cos o samodoskoleniu i przebijaniu sie przez trudy to dziekuje
<psesq> bastetmilo: ;)
<psesq> przebij te schematy
<BlessJah> teresa__: nvidia-xconfig nie jest juz wymagane, powinno samo wykryc
<psesq> oglądałem rambo
<BlessJah> teresa__: usuń plik /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<psesq> sam setki położył
 * bastetmilo w końcu kupiła bilet na WordCampa. Yay.
<BlessJah> psesq: mam kolezanke na medycynie, noc w noc do 2 kuła anatomię, czy każdy człowiek jest w stanie noc w noc kuć anatomię?
<psesq> BlessJah: nie mow mi, przez anatomie wylecialem
<psesq> ale czy to jest wyznacznik, ze ten ktos jest lepszy?
<psesq> skonczyłem inne studua
<BlessJah> tak, ma lepszą pamięć albo więcej zaparcia
<psesq> o matko
<bastetmilo> Lepszy? Nie? Ale świadczy, że bardziej mu zależy.
<psesq> a ile zaparcia trzeba zaby kopać cały dzień na slońcu
<bastetmilo> i potrafi się poświęcić, żeby osiągnąć cel.
<BlessJah> daj tym co kopią bohenka
<psesq> a kopanie to nie poswiecenie?
<BlessJah> btw, z jakiej książki uczyłeś się anaty?
<psesq> uwazacie sie za lepszych co?
<teresa__> BlessJah: tez probowalam, nic nie daje
<psesq> z krysiaka
<BlessJah> weterynarz?
<bastetmilo> na kosmetologii też kują anatomie.
<psesq> moze czlowieka jest latwiejsza? ;)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: psów?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: a psesq oblał anatomie psów?
<BlessJah> psesq: myślałem że studiowałeś medycynę nie weterynarię
<psesq> BlessJah: a jaka jest roznica?
<BlessJah> żadna
<psesq> i znowu ze medycyna lepsza?
<BlessJah> może na weterynarii jest więcej zwierząt do ogarnięcia niż na medycynie
<psesq> może :)
<ChaosEngine> Lol, Ubuntu 12.10 na świeżo zainstalowana pod VBoxem nadal nie działa -> blank background
<ChaosEngine> tak od paru tygodni bez zmian
<BlessJah> ChaosEngine: 12.10, /j #ubuntu+1
<ChaosEngine> oj tam
<ChaosEngine> kaman
<BlessJah> psesq: wyleciałeś dlatego że miałeś gorszy start?
<psesq> BlessJah: nie, bo to nie byly sludnia dla mnie
<bastetmilo> ototot
<bastetmilo> o
<BlessJah> za trudne?
<psesq> i miałęm dobry start
<psesq> zajebiście dobry
<BlessJah> no widzisz
<bastetmilo> psesq: ostrzeżenie.
<BlessJah> słownictwo
<psesq> to już jest komplement nie przekleństwo
<BlessJah> przekleństwo
<bastetmilo> psesq: nie. Nie używaj tego slowa.
<psesq> ok
<psesq> jest władza, trzeba sie dostosować
<psesq> a ilu chciałoby mieć taki start jak ja?
<psesq> i dlaczego go nie maja?
<bastetmilo> No bo nie mają.
<bastetmilo> I już.
<psesq> dlaczego lekarz bywa lepiej oplacany od robotnika?
<psesq> aha i juz
<BlessJah> mimo wszystko te studia nie sa dla ciebie
<psesq> to jest to ;)
<Guest15522> Witam drodzy państwo, co jest właśnie z tym Ubuntu 12.10 b1, po zbootowaniu i wyborze trybu live mam jakiś dziwny ekran, widać elementy unity, ale tak poza tym jakiś biały pstrokaty ekran ;D
<psesq> BlessJah: bo mam inny pogląd na naszą sprawę?
<BlessJah> Guest15522: 12.10 jeszcze nie jest oficjalnym, stabilnym wydaniem
<BlessJah> psesq: to znaczy?
<psesq> praw robotników
<bastetmilo> psesq: ile zajmuje czasu nauczenie się kopania rowów, a zostanie lekarzem?
<Guest15522> Przecież wiem, ale chciałem po testować troszkę ;D
<Guest15522> a tu niestety lipa :/
<BlessJah> niestety
<psesq> bastetmilo: a dlaczego pan przyszly lekarz trafil na uczelnie, a robotnik nie mial takiej szansy? o to powinnas zapytac
<BlessJah> bo słabo zdał maturę
<bastetmilo> psesq: a dlaczego te studia nie były dla Ciebie?
<psesq> bastetmilo: wrażliwość i praca na żywym organiźnie mnie przerażała
<BlessJah> więc jesteś gorszy od nich, bo ich to nie przeraża
<bastetmilo> ludzie są wolni. Mają wybór. Mogą siedzieć przy kompie i uczyć się, a mogą chodzić na imprezy i puszczać się.
<BlessJah> być może jesteś mechanikiem i jestes od nich lepszy, bo umiesz naprawiać silnik samochodowy
<bastetmilo> Dlatego ja mam pracę, a moja kumpela ma dziecko.
<CookieM_> Guest15522 stabilne ubuntu sprawia problemy, a cóż dopiero beta...
<psesq> bastetmilo: a niektorzy puszczaja sie bo musza zarobic
<psesq> bastetmilo: ty ty...
<BlessJah> albo jesteś lepszy, bo umiesz policzyć potrójną całkę
<psesq> jestes lepsza
<BlessJah> ale jesteś gorszy, bo cię przeraża praca na żywym organizmie
<psesq> bo masz prace a ona dziecko
<BlessJah> psesq: czemu ludzie są wyżsi i niżsi?
<psesq> BlessJah: a ty jestes gorszy bo nigdy nie spobowales?
<bastetmilo> psesq: nie nie jestem lepsza. Zapracowałam na to co mam. Ona też była na studiach. Wybrała nie uczenie się.
<BlessJah> nie próbowałem, więc nie wiem
<bastetmilo> A start był ten sam.
<psesq> bastetmilo: to pracuj na swoja emeryturke
<psesq> i żyj złudzeniem ze do czegos dojdziesz
<psesq> ze wybijesz sie poza swoja klase
<BlessJah> ona już do czegoś doszła
<bastetmilo> psesq: ah. I zaczyna się robić niemiło.
<BlessJah> i wcale nie musi się wybijać poza klasę
<psesq> bastetmilo: to ty jestes nie miala
<psesq> zaczelo sie od mowienia, ze ludzie nie sa rowni
<bastetmilo> psesq: to, że Ty nie masz pracy, to nie znaczy że ja musze się czuć źle przez to że ja ją mam.
<psesq> BlessJah: ale jej motywacja jest wlasnie materializm i chec posiadania wiecej
<psesq> bastetmilo: nie musizs
<bastetmilo> psesq: nic o mnie nie wiesz skoro tak mówisz. :)
<BlessJah> skad wiesz, ze szczescie daja jej pieniadze, a nie buty i torebka?
<BlessJah> ja chcialbym sobie kupic fajny rower, ale fajne rowery sa drogie
<psesq> bastetmilo: ale lepiej mieć stanowisko i innych mieć w dupie; oczerniać koleżanki
<BlessJah> wiec musze zapracowac, a potem bede mogl jezdzic rowerem
<BlessJah> robi sie niemiło
<bastetmilo> psesq: ale ja nie oczerniam. Ja znam fakty.
<psesq> bastetmilo: to twoje fakty, z twojej pozycji
<psesq> ok nie odzywam sie juz
<psesq> nie chcę nieprzyjemnośći
<psesq> idę po tę wodę
<psesq> przyznajcie mi tylko jedno
<psesq> ta dyskusja do nieczego nie prowadzo
<bastetmilo> owszem.
<psesq> prowadzi*
<psesq> to, że mamy inne poglądy nie znaczy że musimy się gniewać na siebie ;)
<psesq> jednoczy nas OS
<psesq> nasze kochane niewolnictwo ;[
<BlessJah> niekoniecznie :]
<psesq> odnośnie?
<BlessJah> od pewnego czasu OS stał sie dla mnie jedynie narzedziem, nie filozofią
<psesq> tak jak ludzie :)
<bastetmilo> khem khem
<Stirlitz> jacie! jaki to poważny kanał si zrobił.
<CookieM_> na rozładowanie napięcia proponuję tęczowe ciasteczka http://tnij.org/rainbow_cupcakes
<Stirlitz> Ktoś tutaj czasami się uśmiecha?
<bastetmilo> Stirlitz: :D
<BlessJah> nie, jest na smutno ze wzgledu na glodujace dzieci w afryce :(
<BlessJah> CookieM_: nie działa twój link
<BlessJah> dziwnie się pisze w rekawiczkach lateksowych
<BlessJah> takie poduszki na koncach palcow powstaja
<BlessJah> lepiej się pisało w cienkich zimowych
<CookieM_> podałem dowiązanie do pliku, bo podobno niektórym z was flash nie działa, tutaj stronka na yt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=hyJE0H8as6s
<BlessJah> jak będziedzie się kiedys włamywać - bierzcie zimowe
<BlessJah> jak ktoś nie ma flasha, powinien od razu zaskoczyć html5
<BlessJah> 6:55, wygląda jakby zaczęło pleśnieć, a nie 'really cool' :]
<BlessJah> CookieM_: skąd ty te linki wyciagasz?
<CookieM_> nie wiem, same do mnie przychodzą ;)
<BlessJah> łancuszki?
<BlessJah> też chcę takich znajomych :(
<BlessJah> jakiś reddit?
<BlessJah> CookieM_: przeglądasz wykop?
<CookieM_> niestety nie
<CookieM_> nie lubię agregatorów stron internetowych typu 'mydło i powidło'
<BlessJah> http://www.wykop.pl/link/1256825/odpalanie-isu-152-z-ii-wojny-swiatowej/
<BlessJah> było za stodołą działo samobieżne z IIWŚ, zakopane, zardziewałe
<BlessJah> rosja
<CookieM_> taa, Rosja cały czas czeka na swoich odkrywców
<BlessJah> słyszeliście o zapisach ne beta testy steama pod linuksa?
<BlessJah> jakiś find ninja, chcę znaleźć katalogi mające więcej niż pewne, zadane, N podkatalogów
<psesq> dobrej nocy! i do napisania ;)
<Biszkopcik> 1st
<Biszkopcik> kurwa!
<qermit> nie ma człowieka kilka dni i już myślą że można bluzgać
<BlessJah> qermit: ej, chciałem sprawdzić jak knockout dziala :(
<qermit> trudno
<qermit> sprawdzaj na innym kanale :)
<BlessJah> Biszkopcik: jak ci qermit zdejmie, to możesz to zrobić jeszcze raz?
<BlessJah> a, nie może odpisać :|
<qermit> niech pisze na priv
<beboj> moze jednak debian zamiast ubuntu ?
<BlessJah> beboj: zależy czego potrzebujesz
<Voldenet> `jakiś find ninja, chcę znaleźć katalogi mające więcej niż pewne, zadane, N podkatalogów` - nadal aktualne, BlessJah?
<Voldenet> bo dopiero przeczytałem
<BlessJah> tak
<Voldenet> musi być jednym findem, czy ma działać?
<BlessJah> jednym
<Voldenet> jednym findem będzie ciężko
<Voldenet> bez execa, rozumiem
<BlessJah> find . -type d|cut -d '/' -f2,3|uniq -c|sort -h
<BlessJah> takie coś nie daje przybliżony wynik
<BlessJah> Voldenet: no jak nie wiesz, to trudno
<Voldenet> Ale to akademicka rozkmina?
<BlessJah> trochę tak
<Voldenet> a to twoje dlaczego nie działa?
<BlessJah> rzeczywisty problem jest już rozwiązany, ale wolę teraz rozkminić zanim będę potrzebował znowu
<BlessJah> wolałbym dostaję tutaj/siedza zamiast tutaj/siedza/podkatalogi/{1..100}
<BlessJah> s/wolałbym//
<BlessJah> nie wiem na jakiej głębokości siedzi setka podkatalogów, a chcę konkretnie ten z setką
<Voldenet> Nie wiem po co tak.
<Voldenet> Ja bym zrobił to awkiem
<Voldenet> find i dalej już awk albo perl
<Voldenet> tak najłatwiej i lepiej użyć czegoś do przetwarzania tekstu
<qermit> ja bym napisał do mudżina
<qermit> a tak poważnie to bym napisał skrypt find -type d -exec ......
<Voldenet> bardzo to eleganckie
<Voldenet> -exec
<Voldenet> spawnuj 10000 procesów
<qermit> Voldenet: może i 10000, ale jeden po drugim
<qermit> Voldenet: masz maszynę z 4MB ramu że się martwisz?
<BlessJah> # find . -type d -printf '%n %h/%f\n'|sort -h
<BlessJah> tadam
<BlessJah> nawet # find . -type d -printf '%n %h/%f\n'|grep -v '^2 '|sort -h
<Voldenet> po co -h?
<Voldenet> jest -n od tego
<BlessJah> nawyk, zazwyczaj sortuję du -hs
<Stirlitz> qermit, czy to możliwe? 300 procesów, 8GB zajęte , i 7W?
<Stirlitz> mam watomierz podpięty
<BlessJah> 7 watów?
<qermit> Stirlitz: jaki procek?
<qermit> albo raczej - jaka platforma
<Stirlitz> qermit, i5
<qermit> Stirlitz: laptop jakis?
<BlessJah> 3 generacja?
<Stirlitz> qermit, ee mini
<qermit> a nie eeemini?
<BlessJah> i5-3317U?
<Stirlitz> nie
<BlessJah> planuję kupić takiego
<BlessJah> meh, rzeczywiscie nie ma chyba eee z i5 trzeciej
<qermit> czy może eee box
<Stirlitz> 2 monitory na 1 otwarty koncert stinga berlin na drugim demo jakies od sharpa, wszystko w hd, 35W
<qermit> moze byc
<Stirlitz> watomierz jest pewny, wskazówkowy, w tamtym roku legalizowany
<Stirlitz> nawet toto ciepłe nie jest
<qermit> Stirlitz: mac mini niby 13 W żre
<qermit> a teraz video jest dekodowane ze sprzętową akceleracją
<qermit> ile jeszcze tej aktualizacji gaybuntu
<BlessJah> TDP procka?
<BlessJah> lol i7 żre 130 W
<BlessJah> jak żarówka
<BlessJah> chłodzony ciekłym azotem?
<Stirlitz> qermit, niechce więcej jak 10 przy przegldarce ircu itp.
<Stirlitz> ale dołożony ssd jest.
<qermit> Stirlitz: co sobie kupiłeś?
<qermit> tak ogólnie
<Stirlitz> mini++
<qermit> `g eee mini+++
<Przekliniak> qermit: No matches found.
<qermit> `g eee mini++
<Przekliniak> qermit: No matches found.
<qermit> :(
<Stirlitz> maca mini +ssd +16GB
<qermit> aaa
<Stirlitz> chciałem sobie złożyć - nie ma
<qermit> ja musze chyba zainwestować w cichszy zasilacz w mojej kostce
<qermit> tylko nie chce mi sie już inwestować
<Stirlitz> a już w ogóle nalepsze że teraz cewki w monitorach słychać
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-08
<qermit> Stirlitz: a nie są to kondensatory?
<Stirlitz> wątpię
<qermit> mi piszczały gdy przetwornica chciała odejść do krainy wiecznych łowów
<qermit> potem padł monitor i musiałem wymienić kondensatory
<Stirlitz> ale ja mam 3 takie monitory, niesłyszalne jak masz normalny komputer
<qermit> a może kupie sobie komputerek na ARM
<Stirlitz> wszystkie sie w jednym czsie nie zepsują
<qermit> Stirlitz: najlepiej nic nie wyciszać
<Stirlitz> qermit, największy kłopot jest z zasilaniem
<qermit> bo jak sie zacznie wyciszać to zacznie przeszkadzać co innego
<qermit> zasilaniem?
<Stirlitz> w sensie, budowania małych komputerów
<qermit> dlaczeo
<Stirlitz> bo zawsze jakaś buda i zasilacz
<qermit> no jest picopsu
<qermit> obecnie cpu+mbo potrafia żreć mniej niż 50W
<Stirlitz> ech rozmawiamy o "normalnych" komputerach do pracy jutuba itp
<qermit> mhm
<qermit> chyba że mówimy o workstacjach
<Stirlitz> W każym bądź razie to małe gówno bierze 10W, wstaje poniżej sekundy ze sleepa, poza tym flash nie robi na nim żadnego wrażenia.
<BlessJah> język
<Stirlitz> huh!
<BlessJah> grozisz mi?
<qermit> ubuntu już godzine sie apgrejduje
<qermit> ponad
<BlessJah> opa?
<BlessJah> opa kopem?
<BlessJah> oj, napiszę do sylwestra takiego maila
<BlessJah> rozwale wam ten grajdołek
<BlessJah> :]
<qermit> do sylwestra jeszcze pół roku
<Stirlitz> wam?
<Stirlitz> hyhyhy
<BlessJah> no ty, gjm
<qermit> no, teraz to ja jestem sylwester
<Stirlitz> Mimo wszystko, to przykre, jak 5 lat temu było nas tu 5ciu to przynajmniej się świetnie bawiliśmy.
<BlessJah> to ja idę oglądać film
<BlessJah> bo nigdy nie obejrzę
<Stirlitz> qermit, na kalkulatorze chyba.
<Stirlitz> albo na ajfonie z g4
<BlessJah> o/ bbl
<BlessJah> tak nie zadziała
<BlessJah> :/
<julek> o/
<m477> o/
<m477> piekny raneczek :+)
<BlessJah> kurcze, znowu dalem sie zaskoczyc
<m477> ;(
<m477> jak szybko przerobic kilkadzisat plikow .eps na .png?
<[r4]> convert myfile.eps foo.png
<[r4]> musisz mieć zainstalowany imagemagick
<[r4]> a z dodatkami tu jest opis: http://peterhansen.ca/blog/convert-eps-to-png-with-imagemagick.html
<m477> dzieks
<Nerihsa> happy Caturday
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Matan> `seen wyrwiszmat
<Przekliniak> Matan: wyrwiszmat was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 year, 34 weeks, 1 day, 13 hours, 42 minutes, and 49 seconds ago: <wyrwiszmat> co kto chce
<bastetmilo> re
<qermit> re kum kum
<Menewa> :d
<Nerihsa> happy Caturday
<Lasoty> cześć Wam
<Voldenet> o/
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> jest moze mozliwosc wylaczenia global menu (inna niz wywalenie paczek appmenu)?
<Voldenet> `global menu`?
<szymon_g> no, appmenu znaczy sie
<szymon_g> (to menu na gornym panelu zamiast okienek programow)
<Voldenet> aaa, tego ficzera zerżniętego z maca
<szymon_g> ... albo z kde 3 ;)
<Voldenet> sudo su
<Voldenet> echo "export UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0" > /etc/X11/Xsession.d/81ubuntumenuproxy
<szymon_g> dzieki, zrestartuje Xy
<szymon_g> narka
<szymon_g> re
<szymon_g> dupa. appmenu ciagle jest. nawet wywalenie appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt paczek nic nie dalo o.O
<szymon_g> a, nie, sorry, dziala ok
<szymon_g> dziala ok wszedzie tylko nie w firefoksie o.O
<Stirlitz> bo firefox i thunderbird ma chyba osobną paczkę do tego.
<szymon_g> jak sie ona nazywa :?
<szymon_g> (nie chce na chybil-trafil pol systemu wywalic ;))
<szymon_g> ta, juz mam
<szymon_g> no, teraz lepiej toto wyglada
<gjm> Pokaż.
<szymon_g> moglby ktos mi cos napisac za jakies 3 sekundy? chce sprawdzic czy notyfikacje dzialaja, ok?
<BlessJah> szymon_g: teraz
<szymon_g> o, dzieki. dzialaja :)
<szymon_g> czy po wywaleniu np ksiegowania z systemu plikow z okreslonej partycji zmieni sie jej UUID?
<julek> http://www.gilesorr.com/bashprompt/prompts/red.html
<julek> fajne
<DaZ> mnie sie wydaje, ze nie powinien
<BlessJah> fajne fajne
<szymon_g> nah; 2 wierszowy wiersz zachety jest malo uzyteczny
<szymon_g> w takim np mc moga byc problemy z jego wyswietleniem
<BlessJah> kto uzywa mc?
 * szymon_g :)
<qermit> jestę programistę
<szymon_g> pieknie. rhythmbox sie wywalil na 3iej piosence, po wlaczeniu replaygaina :/
<julek> mozna sobie zrobic 1-wierszowy
<julek> mi sie ten gradient podoba, fajnie, bo sie odroznia od reszty, wygodne jak sie przewija cos dlugiego
<julek> nigdy nie rozumialem natomiast po co w czyms takim nazwa hosta
<Voldenet> julek: ale wszystko kolorowe się wyróżnia
<Voldenet> julek: jak administrujesz więcej niż 4 maszynami, to się wszystko zaczyna mylić
<szymon_g> julek, przydaje sie jesli jestes gdzies indziej zalogowany np
<Voldenet> i miło wiedzieć gdzie jesteś
<CookieM> ja ustawiłem smplayera jako domyślnego odtwarzacza mediów; jest lekki, wszechstronny i nie wykrzacza systemu
<julek> Voldenet: bez przesady... a jesli idzie o maszyny, to ja mam rozne kolory promptow
<BlessJah> 1621 ~$
<BlessJah> taki sam wszedzie, tez odrozniam po kolorach
<szymon_g> julek, co jesli masz administrowac wiecej niz 16 maszynami? odroznisz wiecej kolorkow ;)?
<DaZ> może jest kobietą
<julek> szymon_g: kombinacji jest wiecej
<DaZ> albo moze składać propmty z kilku kolorow
<julek> masz bg i fg
<DaZ> to ci daje dokładnie bardzo duzo kombinacji
<szymon_g> ta. ale z nawami jest mniej bawienia sie
<szymon_g> *nazwami
<BlessJah> bg i fg juz daje ~240 kombinacji
<DaZ> nazwy sa fajne ale czasami fajnie miec jakas dodatkowa pomoc
<szymon_g> tylko jak pozniej zapamietac ze np grafitowe tlo i jasno zielone literki to komputer w 3im biurze etc
<julek> szymon_g: ok, zostaw sobie hostname...
<szymon_g> :)
<DaZ> rozrysować sobie mape sieci i oznaczyć proptami zamiast hostami <:
<Voldenet> julek: a ja mam wszędzie to samo PS1
<Voldenet> więc i kolor się przydaje
<Voldenet> i nazwy hosta
<szymon_g> :P skad ktos wzialby tyle kolorowych pisakow ;)?
<DaZ> od czego mamy komputery
<Voldenet> szymon_g: ja używam wielu kolorów, z 60 odcieni zielonego
<DaZ> no to ty to na pewno jesteś kobietą
<DaZ> >:
<Voldenet> w ogóle odcienie zielonego jest fajne, bo oczy bez problemu widzą różnice
<BlessJah> szymon_g: latwiej niz zapamietac ze nabuchodonozor jest na 3. pietrze, a nietzsche to serwer w piwnicy
<jacekowski> hostname FTW
<Voldenet> są fajne*
<szymon_g> dziala wam w rhythmboxie replaygain? w sensie: nie zawiesza wam playerka i gdy jest wlaczone i rhythmbox restartowany to widzi wam piosenki?
<julek> mi sie rythmbox nigdy nie zawiesil
<jacekowski> ja mialem nazwy hostow ustwione od lokacji
<szymon_g> Voldenet, jasno zielony, ciemno zielony... to sa 2 odcienie ktore widze ;)
<julek> ale nigdy nie uzywalem
<szymon_g> cze jacekowski btw
<Voldenet> ja nie wiem jakie ja widzę
<Voldenet> widzę limonkowy, szafirowy
<Voldenet> i tzkie tam
<jacekowski> robienie tego inaczej uwazam za glupote
<julek> kinda gay
<szymon_g> julek, moglbys toto sprawdzic? edit > plugins > replaygain
<julek> szymon_g: heh...
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to zalezy od tego ile masz systemow do administracji
<BlessJah> czy w ogole ile systemow
<BlessJah> ja mam malo, wiec wszedzie dalem inny kolor i na pierwszy rzut oka widze
<CookieM> stronka z filmikami obrazującymi, jak łatwo oszukać nasze zmysły: http://www.youtube.com/user/brusspup?feature=watch
<gjm> W dechę.
<bastetmilo> Czy Wy wiecie gdzie ja jutro będę o tej porze?
<Voldenet> Wiemy.
<Voldenet> Ale nie będę Ci psuł niespodzianki
<Voldenet> ;)
<bastetmilo> pff
<BlessJah> Voldenet++
<szymon_g> witka
<szymon_g> zna ktos jakis program na winde ktory pokazalby mi ile, po konwersji muzyki na rozne formaty, jakie czestotliwosci etc mi poobcinalo?
<szymon_g> (tak, wiem, nudzi mi sie)
<Dreadlish> szymon_g: weź sobie płytę
<Dreadlish> najlepiej jazz
<Dreadlish> bo tam jest dużo blach
<Dreadlish> to góra jest fajnie
<Dreadlish> dostajesz w PCM 1141kbps 44,1kHz
<Dreadlish> i z tego sobie pokonwertuj
<szymon_g> hm... wolalbym test przeprowadzic na muzyce z ktora wiecej mialbym do czynienia... porownuje sobie mp3 320 kbps lamem vs aac ~300 vbr kodekiem od nero.
<Nerihsa> happy Caturday
<Dreadlish> szymon_g: podstawowe porównanie, nawet dla głuchego - mp3 128 z mp3 320
<Dreadlish> wystarczy muzyka, gdzie są talerze
<Dreadlish> albo mp3 vbr z ogg
<gjm> Analizator widma i patrzysz.
<szymon_g> no, dokladnie o to mi chodzilo. zapomnialem nazwy :E
<gjm> To bierzesz nawet foobar2000 i tam masz prosty.
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> do 120 częstotliwości
<Dreadlish> to aż taki prosty nie jest ;)
<Dreadlish> 160*
<gjm> Nie wiadomo jak z dokładnością.
<gjm> To taki wizualizer bardziej.
<Dreadlish> na 20 pokazuje Ci nawet po jakich częstotliwościach
<szymon_g> Dreadlish: chodziloby mi o cos co od razu wyswietli cale widmo calej piosenki. najlepiej jeszcze jesli bylby w stanie porownac toto z inna piosenka (w sensie: zakodowana innym kodekiem) i by mi wyplulo roznice
<Dreadlish> ach
<Dreadlish> to na audacity można nawet zrobić
<szymon_g> bo ze sluchu to za kija roznicy nie slysze ;)
<gjm> No, Audacity spoko ziom.
<szymon_g> juz sie sciaga...
<Dreadlish> długo sie ściąga.
<gjm> Bo z torrentów :>
<Dreadlish> mhm
<Dreadlish> ;D
<szymon_g> racja, nie stac mnie na darmowego audacity ;)
<Dreadlish> ;DD
<szymon_g> dupa, nie chce mi sie bawic w porownywanie. wg stronek roznicy nie ma miedzy mp3 320 i aac ~260, wiec wybor chyba jest jasny
<BlessJah> od kiedy to z torrentow sciaga sie tylko piraty???
<szymon_g> gdzie tam "tylko"
<szymon_g> co najwyzej 90%
<szymon_g> ;)
<Dreadlish> jakie piraty?
<strength> witam
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> nawzajem
<szymon_g> witaj strength
<marcinnnn> witam. Panowie czemu na kanał archlinux.pl trzeba być zaproszonym?
<gjm> Skąd mamy wiedzieć?
<gjm> <;
<Nerihsa> oficjalny kanal to #archlinux-pl
<BlessJah> on jest oficjalny?
<DaZ> bo arch jest elitarnym distro.
<Dreadlish> tak.
<DaZ> i nie wpuszczamy tam nikogo od tak, z ulicy :f
<DaZ> wyślij list motywacyjny na adres lm@archlinux.pl
<gjm> BlessJah: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/IRC_Channels
<marcinnnn> haha wyśle wam chuja w kopercie ;/ jeszcze czego. teraz już wiem dlaczego nikt nie lubi linuxów. Zero pomocy!!
<Nerihsa> ;<
<gjm> Co za pajac.
<kriters> Siema ;-)
<kriters> Słyszał może ktoś z was kiedyś o czym takim jak nix's web-based ssh?
<Dreadlish> wat
<BlessJah> kriters: słyszałeś o shellinabox?
<ftpd> Czelą.
<Psotnick> Wajolin
<Wizard> Cześć, nóby.
<Psotnick> Cześć trzynaście trzydzieści siedem
<gjm> Zero siedem, zgłoś się.
<ftpd> Tu helikopter, tu helikopter, przechodzę na odbiór.
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/Z61BG.png ← Hehs.
<BlessJah> niezłe
<BlessJah>               A `%' character followed by any other character is discarded, but the other character is printed (don't rely on this, as further format characters may be introduced).   A  `%'
<BlessJah>               at the end of the format argument causes undefined behaviour since there is no following character.  In some locales, it may hide your door keys, while in others it may remove
<BlessJah>               the final page from the novel you are reading.
<ant_> no cześć
<ant_> czy może mi ktoś powiedzieć jak zmienić motyw systemu? denerwuje mnie fioletowe tło w terminalu
<gjm> Tło terminala ustawiasz niezależnie od motywu systemu.
<ant_> to wiem ale pytam o globalne ustawienie
<BlessJah> ant_: edycja -> profil
<BlessJah> albo coś podobnego
<ant_> no dobrze to wiem
<ant_> ale jak ustawić w całym systemie?
<ant_> np jak się włącza ubuntu
<Lasoty> chodzi Ci o ekran wyboru systemu?
<CookieM_> gnome-tweak-tool albo myunity; znajdziesz w repos
<BlessJah> podejrzewam ze chodzi o splasha
<Lasoty> http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2007/11/16/upiekszanie-ubuntu/
<Lasoty> stary artykuł ale powinien działać
<ant_> ot co to fachowcy
<ant_> dzięki
<ant_> gruba to przestawiałem w config to nie problem
<ftpd> Nie ma czegoś takiego jak "globalne ustawienie". To, co widzisz, to takie ustawienia każdego programu, jakie wymyślili sobie twórcy. Nie ma, że klik-klik i zmieni się _wszystko_ z automatu.
<ftpd> Musisz jechać ręcznie. Osobno terminal, osobno theme gtk, osobno <blablabla>.
<ant_> kumam
<ant_> dzięki za pomoc
<ant_> a zapytam jeszcze - jakie znacie proste programy typu cowsay do terminala ?
<ftpd> cowsay.
<ftpd> A dlaczego stawiasz spację przed '?', co?
<ant_> żeby było czytelniej i z głupoty
<CookieM_> w składzie tekstu by cię zabili za to
<ant_> to może potem
<ant_> :>
<CookieM_> a 'fortune' próbowałeś?
<ant_> niet
<CookieM_> no to coś podobnego: chińskie wróżby
<Voldenet> 1st
<CookieM_> wtaroj
<BlessJah> chyba przelaczylem opere mobile w jakis debug mode o.O
<szkodnik_> kuchnia juz lsni :D
<szkodnik_> cala!
<szkodnik_> no prawie
<szkodnik_> jeszcze nie czeka czyszczenie zamrazarki
<BlessJah> szkodnik_: kampania wrzesniowa?
<BlessJah> nie wiedzialem ze studiujesz
<szkodnik_> BlessJah, nie :D
<szkodnik_> ale osatnio sie przeciez czyms zatrulam
<szkodnik_> a ze jadam tylko to, co sama rpzygotuje doszlam do wniosku, ze musze odkazic kuchnie
<m477> mhm
<szkodnik_> wiec wywalilam cale jedzenie z lodowki, wyszorowalam ja, potraktoalam spirytusem, wyjelam wszystko  szafek, wyszorowalam...
<BlessJah> no tak, student odkaziłby się od środka :]
<szkodnik_> zamrazarke zostawilam, bo mam tam za duzo rzeczy i by sie porozmrazalo
<avalan> BlessJah: pewnie
<avalan> wódka dobrze leczy objawy grypy i przeziębienia
<szkodnik_> BlessJah, martwi mie jeszcxe kwestia filtrow w lodowce
<szkodnik_> ale juz dwonilam do wlascicieli i maja mi przyslac nowe
<avalan> dostajesz 39 stopni a rano zdrowy jak ryba jesteś
<BlessJah> szkodnik_: co tam trzymaliscie, ze tak odkazasz?
<BlessJah> waglik?
<szkodnik_> BlessJah, nie wiem, co to bylo :D
<szkodnik_> ael eduardo mial tam schomikowane pare przeterminowanych rzeczy
<szkodnik_> wiec powywalam doslownie wszystko
<szkodnik_> mam pusciutka lodwke
<szkodnik_> zostal tylko sloik musztardy i nieotwarte piwo
<BlessJah> szkodnik_: ostatnio sie wkurzylem i z lodowki powywalalem rzeczy z terminem do 2010 nawet
<szkodnik_> lol
<szkodnik_> no e u mnie mialy termin przydtnosci do lipca jakos ;)
<BlessJah> i jakis owoc pomaranczowy, ale nie wiem czy to jego wlasciwy kolor
<szkodnik_> wiesz, parotygodniowe jogurty i takie tam :D
<BlessJah> z jednego konca mial fioletowo-biala plesn
<avalan> jogurtom nic nie będzie
<szkodnik_> BlessJah, nie no, u mnie takich cudow nie bylo
<szkodnik_> avalan, juz sa w koszu
<avalan> sraki się dostaje i tyle
<szkodnik_> razem z jakimis parowkami z terminem przydatnosci po 2 lipca
<avalan> zdrowsze niż środki na przeczyszczenie
<szkodnik_> do*
<szkodnik_> ogolnie wszuystko co moglo mnie zakazic, zostalo usuniete :P
<szkodnik_> edu sie ucieszy, iedy wroci jutro :D
<BlessJah> co nie zabije, to wzmocni, to raz
<gjm> Albo przeczyści.
<szkodnik_> BlessJah, ale odkrylam dzisiaj cos, za co bede dozgonnie wdzieczna cywilizacji...
<BlessJah> było jakieś dwa, ale zobaczylem co zrobili z strona mojego lceum
<szkodnik_> chusteczki do czyszczenia kuchni!
<szkodnik_> tkie jak dla niemowlat
<szkodnik_> ale do sprzatania
<BlessJah> szkodnik_: nasaczone srodkiem dezynfekujacym?
<szkodnik_> nie
<szkodnik_> tzn nie wiem
<szkodnik_> ale czyszcza genialnie
<szkodnik_> umylam okap w 5 minut
<szkodnik_> moj zajebiscie wieli i okropnie brudzacy sie okap
<szkodnik_> spirytusem odkazalam tylko lodowke :D
<BlessJah> dobry spirytus marnowac...
<szkodnik_> pff specjalnie poszlam po niego do zabki!
<gjm> Pewnie kupiła jakiś Lubelski, to nie wiem czy taki dobry.
<szkodnik_> gjm NIE ZNAM SIE NA TYM :p
<szkodnik_> KUPILAM NAJTANSZY
<szkodnik_> oops
<szkodnik_> wcisnelo sie
<szkodnik_> w koncu spirytusu uzywam tylko do sprzatania
<gjm> :)
<BlessJah> sprawdza sie do wycierania tablic
<avalan> do picia też się nadaje
<avalan> ciepło się robi
<gjm> O cholera, myślałem że płuca wypluję.
<BlessJah> gjm: chory?
<BlessJah> to te bakterie
<gjm> :/
<BlessJah> musisz sie odkazic
<szkodnik_> powinnam dzisiaj jeszcze wyszorowac lazienki
<szkodnik_> ael cholera, nie chce mi sie straszliwie
<strength_> jest ktos? mam pilna sprawe
<szkodnik_> nie ma
<strength_> da sie smazyc kurczaka na masle?
<strength_> bo nie mam innych tluszczy
<szkodnik_> a
<szkodnik_> z tym ci pomoge :D
<szkodnik_> a masz porzadna patelnie?
<strength_> mam, teflonowa
<szkodnik_> no to na dobra sprawe nie potrzebujeszw ogole tluszczu
<szkodnik_> tylko musi to robic powoli i pod przykryciem
<szkodnik_> maslo sie szybko pali
<qermit> etam
<qermit> można robić na wszystkim
<szkodnik_> ale jesli nie zrobisz zbyt duzego plomienia, to nie powinno byc problemu
<szkodnik_> a msz piekarnik?
<strength_> ale cale udko wrzucic i w srodku tez sie usmazy czy tylko na brzegu?
<szkodnik_> hmm
<strength_> mialem w mikrofalowec ale talerz mi pekl ten szklany
<szkodnik_> ok, to nie
<strength_> i boje sie, ze mi plastiki potopi
<szkodnik_> to poloz na patelni
<szkodnik_> i najpierw smaz pod przykrywka
<szkodnik_> a na koniec zdejmij przyrywke i zarumien skorke
<BlessJah> e, udko możesz obrać i zrobić kotlety jak z filetu
<qermit> strength_: jak się boisz to możesz z wodą smażodusić
<strength_> mam calego
<strength_> kurczaka
<strength_> juz go porznelem
<strength_> na kawalki
<strength_> i bede stopniowo smazyl na jutro
<szkodnik_> uu
<szkodnik_> a duzo tego masla masz?
<qermit> strength_: po pierwsze, kurczak to ryba, więc mozna jeść go na surowo
<szkodnik_> maslo sie szybko pali
<strength_> qermit: nie chce zlapac tasiemca
<gjm> #gotowaniezubuntu
<szkodnik_> wiec do usmazenia calego kuraka potrzebowalbys go naprawde duzo
<qermit> strength_: po drugie, do kurczaka trzeba dodać przyprawę do kurczaka i zawsze będzie smakować
<strength_> no dzis zjadlem calego ale ugotowanego
<strength_> i taki sobie byl
<qermit> po trzecie, jeżeli masz ochotę na kurczaka a masz tylko rybę, to uzyj przyprawy do kurczaka
<szkodnik_> strength_, nie masz sklepu calodobowego w okolic, zeby skoczyc po flaszke oleju?
<strength_> w sumie mam
<strength_> ale to juz bym wolal oliwe
<qermit> oliwa ssie pale
<strength_> extra virgine jest dobra
<strength_> olej dobry do frytek
<szkodnik_> strength_, najlepsza oliwe maja w biedronce :P (powaznie, najlepsza, jka mozna kupic za rozsadna cene)
<BlessJah> ile to rozsadna cena/
<strength_> na jedzeniu nie ma co oszczedzac
<qermit> lepiej wino kupić
<szkodnik_> cos kolo dychu BlessJah za sporo flaszke
<BlessJah> chyba ze jestes studentem
<qermit> też mają dobre w biedronce
<szkodnik_> spora
<strength_> cavaliery ;]
<szkodnik_> uzywam jej, bardzo lubie
<BlessJah> ej, a nie mozesz iść do sąsiadów?
<szkodnik_> nawet do kanapek sie nadaje
<gjm> Piwa natomiast nie mają dobrego.
<gjm> BlessJah: Spójrz na godzinę.
<Voldenet> w rzadko którym sklepiej jest dobre piwo
<qermit> gjm: nie zgodze się, po czwartym zaczyna być dobre
<Voldenet> sklepie*
<strength_> bylem z rok temu w biedronce to nawet nie mieli lodowek do piwa
<BlessJah> druga w nocy
<qermit> o kurde, WTF
<gjm> qermit: Po czwartym to i Harnaś jest spoko.
<qermit> strength_: gdzie ty żyjesz?
<Voldenet> >biedronka >lodówki do napojów
<qermit> gjm: harnaś to po drugim
<Voldenet> to się kłóci z byciem dyskontem
<qermit> gjm: ale są gorsze piwa niż harnaś
<gjm> VOLT
<BlessJah> gjm: to o drugiej nie można? :]
<gjm> Chociaż nie, tego nie można nazwać piwem.
<Voldenet> jak chcesz lodówki do napojów, to masz pss społem
<gjm> To napój aspirujący do bycia piwem.
<qermit> znowu jakiś lewacki ziombel z pseudokłopotami
<strength_> harnasia znajomi kupuja bo 1) jest tanie 2) mozna wygrac drugiego harnasia
<gjm> BlessJah: Można, oczywiście, tylko co na to sąsiedzi?
<szkodnik_> strength_, nie filozuj, idz do sklepu po olej
<BlessJah> to zależy od sąsiadów
<strength_> okej
<gjm> strength_: Do 10 promocja jest.
<strength_> sasiedzi sterroryzowani
<szkodnik_> strength_, a chcesz swietny patent na kurczaka? ;)
<gjm> Poza tym z tym wygrywaniem Harnasia to prawie jak z Lotkiem.
<strength_> no :)
<strength_> gjm: kiedys wygralem
<szkodnik_> wloz go jeszcze dzisiaj do marynaty
<szkodnik_> z miodu, musztardy i szczypty cynamonu
<gjm> "kiedys", no właśnie.
<strength_> mam tylko musztarde ;)
<szkodnik_> ech
<strength_> keczup, kurczaka i ryz ;)
<szkodnik_> co z ciebie za kucharz?:D
<Voldenet> ...jak można nie mieć cynamonu w domu?
<qermit> strength_: miód weź z uszu
<strength_> sol, pieprz ;)
<szkodnik_> Voldenet, ja niecierpie cynamonu, uzywam go tylko do marynat
<Voldenet> szkodnik_: bo go się nie je łyżeczkami
<Voldenet> w ten sposób to i ja czosnku nie lubię
<Voldenet> ale jadłeś kiedyś mięso bez czosnku?
<gjm> Czosnek jest super.
<qermit> cynamon wciąga się kreskami
<szkodnik_> Voldenet, wiem wiem, chodzi raczej oto, ze ludzie to dodaja do kawy, jablek itd
<szkodnik_> a ja tego nie znosze
<Voldenet> gjm: a próbowałeś jeść czosnek bez niczego? :D
<BlessJah> Voldenet: tak, dobry jest
<qermit> czosnek jest w deskę
<gjm> Voldenet: Żeby to raz. Ale dobry jest na chlebie posmarowany musztardą, wzmacnia. A popij czosnek wodą gazowaną.
<avalan> qermit: zjedz łyżeczkę pełną cynamonu na raz
<Voldenet> Ja nie próbuję jeść warzyw na surowo
<avalan> good luck
<BlessJah> Voldenet: z mięsem to dzisiaj pierwszy raz w życiu
<qermit> avalan: nie jestem wariatem
<BlessJah> może drugi
<avalan> tylko wcześniej karetkę wezwij
<BlessJah> do tostów z serem i polędwicą
<gjm> avalan: A co się stanie?
<qermit> avalan: alergii pewnie bym się nabawił
<avalan> udławić się można
<qermit> avalan: podobnie mozna się udławić kakao
<gjm> To nie próbuję.
<avalan> silnie higroskopijny jest
<szkodnik_> Voldenet, i pikatny
<qermit> (oczuwiście nie mówię o kakale instant)
<Voldenet> w sumie jedyne mięso do którego nie daję kurczaka to jagnięcina
<Voldenet> co ja gadam
<Voldenet> ಠ_ಠ
<gjm> 01:54 < BlessJah> do tostów z serem i polędwicą
<BlessJah> no rłaśnie
<gjm> Narobiłeś mi ochoty.
<Voldenet> jedyne mięso do którego nie daję czosnku
<BlessJah> gjm: eksperyment taki zrobiłem
<Voldenet> teraz to ma większy sens
<strength_> ostatnio kupilejm najtansza konswerwe i bylo tam  mieso oddzielone mechanicznie z kurczaka ;)
<Voldenet> strength_: >kupiłem najtańsze >nie było najlepszej jakości
<Voldenet> JESTEM ZDZIWIONY
<BlessJah> sosy czosnkowe są zawsze lekko mdławe, czy są też pikantne a ja po prostu jakąś odmianę kupiłem?
<gjm> Mielonka Tyrolska jest spoko.
<szkodnik_> BlessJah, hmm
<szkodnik_> ja robie samam sos czosnkowy
<gjm> BlessJah: Są niesmaczne IMO.
<Voldenet> sos czosnkowy jest łagodny
 * BlessJah ostatnio doszedł z czego są białe kawałki w kiełbasie za 12,99
<szkodnik_> z czosnku i gstego jogurtu
<strength_> znajomy kucharz pokazal mi ze nawet z musztardy mozna zrobic sos musztardowy
<BlessJah> szkodnik_: ja lubię ostre
<gjm> Musztarda <3
<strength_> BlessJah: to tluszcz
<szkodnik_> BlessJah, to dodaj wiecej czosnku
<BlessJah> szkodnik_: do gotowego sosu?
<szkodnik_> gjm, ostatnio odkrylam swietna musztare :D
<BlessJah> strength_: też tak myślałem
<BlessJah> to chrząstka jest
<szkodnik_> lubie pikatna
<gjm> szkodnik_: Jaką?
<szkodnik_> czekaj, sprawdze, jak sie nazywa
<szkodnik_> ale to najbarziej niepozorna mutarda, a jest pyszna
<gjm> Francuska jest fajna.
<gjm> Ale za łagodna.
<BlessJah> gjm: ta w postaci kuleczek?
<strength_> francuska najlepsza, potem chrzanowa
<strength_> kuleczki fajnie chrupia
<gjm> BlessJah: To gorczyca.
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> nigdy więcej jej nie kupię
<szkodnik_> gjm, kremska
<szkodnik_> develey
<strength_> francuska zawsze jem lyzeczka ze sloika ;)
<szkodnik_> zero nalepek
<Voldenet> najlepsza musztarda to rosyjska
<szkodnik_> tylko nadruk na wieczku
<BlessJah> musztarda powinna być ostra, tą chyba musiałbym ze słoiczkiem jeść
<gjm> strength_: To tak jak ja.
<BlessJah> Voldenet++
<BlessJah> szkodnik_: wysoki słoik z złotą zakrętką?
<avalan> ja meksykańską kamis lubię jeść luzem
<strength_> rosyjska to francuska jest tylko pod inna nazwa
<avalan> w sumie jeden pies
<szkodnik_> http://www.leclerc.rzeszow.pl/foto_shop/44/19931_musztarda-kremska-horcica-350g-devely_111214122846.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/9jlmxnr> (at www.leclerc.rzeszow.pl)
<szkodnik_> taka
<avalan> tu chodzi o gorczycę nie mieloną
<avalan> :]
<BlessJah> dokładnie
<szkodnik_> uwielbiam ja
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-09
<szkodnik_> pikatna, nie kwasna
<BlessJah> jak w końcu zmuszę się i skończę francuską, kupię tą
<BlessJah> szkodnik_: wyciska łzy z oczu?
<avalan> oczy z łzu
<szkodnik_> BlessJah, nie, az tak to nie
<szkodnik_> ale jest tez taka z chilli
<szkodnik_> zdaje sie, ze tez deley
<Voldenet> rosyjska jest najostrzejsza chyba
<szkodnik_> develey
<szkodnik_> widzialam w kauflandzie
<BlessJah> podobno dijon i angielska są ostrzejsze
<szkodnik_> duzo ostrzejsza od tej
<Voldenet> muszę kupić angielską
<Voldenet> nie jadłem
<avalan> develey kiedyś miał fajne słoiczki
<szkodnik_> avalan, nadal ma
<avalan> jako szklanki polowe się świetnie nadawały
<szkodnik_> tylko te kremska sprzedaja w takim
<szkodnik_> BlessJah, zawsze mozesz zrobic tak jak moj kolega z pracy, ktory na musztarde sypie spora ilosc pieprzu ;)
<gjm> Noo. Pamiętam, sos z pieprzem do kanapek kupowałem w takich.
<gjm> szkodnik_: Ja do wszystkiego prawie sypię dużo pieprzu.
<BlessJah> szkodnik_: musialbym mlynek sobie sprawic, pieprz mielony to juz nie to samo
<szkodnik_> BlessJah, to prawda
<strength_> ostatnio ukradlem jeden z kauflanda ;)
<szkodnik_> ale mlynek to1zł :P
<strength_> drewniany ;)
<szkodnik_> 10*
<strength_> 30zl
<BlessJah> ukradłaś?
<szkodnik_> strength_, lol
<szkodnik_> masz sie czym chwalic
<gjm> Pieprz, musztarda i sok pomidorowy to moje zboczenia.
<strength_> sok pomidorowy najlepszy sok
<szkodnik_> gjm, hmm robie niezle tomate frito
<szkodnik_> aa sok
<szkodnik_> tak, tez bardzo lubie
<gjm> Chyba coś zjem.
<strength_> a jedliscie kiedys chle z sama musztarda? ;)
<strength_> chleb
<BlessJah> lol
<szkodnik_> moj zoladek by nie zdzierzyl chyba
<szkodnik_> ej no
<BlessJah> musicie mieć obydwoje nick na s, kończący się w dodatku z _?
<szkodnik_> dobra, koniec gadania o jedzeniu
<BlessJah> bo już nie wiem kto kradł te młynki :|
<szkodnik_> jestem glodna, a mja lodowka jest pusta :D
<gjm> strength_: Jasne że jadłem.
<BlessJah> szkodnik_: samaś sobie winna
<szkodnik_> BlessJah, pff
<szkodnik_> nie mialam wyjscia, wiesz?
<ftpd> Zawsze jest jakieś wyjście.
<strength_> ja w sklepach spozywczych jestem kleptomanem ;)
<BlessJah> szkodnik_: co ci takie rzeczy przeszkadzają, niech leżą, dopóki jest miejsce albo nie zacznie śmierdzieć
<szkodnik_> BlessJah, ja nie kradne mlynkow!
<BlessJah> szkodnik_: ty, nie ty, ktoś na s kradł tutaj młynki
<BlessJah> ilość liter też się zgadza
<szkodnik_> :(
<strength_> jeden mlynek bo akurat potrzebowalem cos zmienic
<szkodnik> lepiej?
<strength_> zmielic
<BlessJah> tak, teraz się odróżniasz
<strength_> przeciez nie kupilbym mlynka za 30zl skoro to cos moglem rozwalic mlotkiem
<BlessJah> dzięki
<BlessJah> strength_: to czemu nie rozwaliłeś młotkiem?
<BlessJah> lubię czasem wziąść ziarenko i je sobie rozgryźć
<szkodnik> wziac! osle
<BlessJah> albo dopieprzyć coś ziarenkami
<Voldenet> Wziąć!
<strength_> nie rozwalilem mlotkiem bo by mi sie rozbryzglo po calym domu. musialbym zawijac w papier
<Voldenet> BlessJah przeklina
<BlessJah> szkodnik: może jeszcze włonczyć?
<gjm> strength_: Kurdę, też tak robię czasem.
<Voldenet> strength_: w chusteczkę
<Voldenet> i butem
<szkodnik> umm, ja uzywmdo tego praski do czosnku
<Voldenet> :D
<szkodnik> bo nie mam mlynka
<gjm> Voldenet: Smacznego.
<szkodnik> i daje rde
<BlessJah> co za problem zawinac w papier?
<Voldenet> Niektórzy nie mają papieru w domu
<Voldenet> mają tylko kamienne tablice
<gjm> Cammembert z kawałkami pieprzu jest świetny :)
<strength_> dobra koniec tematu mlynka ;)
<BlessJah> Voldenet: i sie nimi podcierasz?
<szkodnik> dobra, ide przekopac szafke z zupkami chinskimi
<BlessJah> papier jest w każdym domu
<strength_> po prostu byl drewniany7 i wiedzialem, ze nie zapika na bramce ;)
<Voldenet> BlessJah: nie, do podcierania mam gąbkę nasączoną solą
<Voldenet> na patyku
<gjm> A nie papier ścierny?
<BlessJah> strength_: to nie wykrywacz metalu
<strength_> wiem o tym ;)
<strength_> ale byl np elektroniczny mlynek za 50zl i mogl byc pikacz w pudelku ;)
<strength_> ostatnio widzialem na johny walkerze w auchan
<BlessJah> na młynku za 10PLN też módł być pikacz
<strength_> widzialem tez w decathlonie pikacze z farba w srodku ;)
<strength_> ale na to tez mam patent ;)
<BlessJah> nom?
<BlessJah> zawijasz w folię alumioniową?
<gjm> Amelinową.
<strength_> nie no, mam juz przygotowane torebki, a jak zdejmujesz pikacza to owijasz najpierw torebka foliowa zeby ci nie zachlapalo farba i zrywasz cegami
<BlessJah> fascynujące
<BlessJah> a masz jakiś patent na mandaty za parkowanie?
<strength_> nie mam ;)
<strength_> ale moge wam powiedziec jak krasc paliwo ze stacji benzynowych ;)
<avalan> #ubuntu-pl, when linux discussion is not enough
<gjm> Szaleństwo.
<strength_> zrywasz blachy z jakiegos samochodu, przeyklejasz na swoj i tankujesz do 250zl, wazne zeby nie przekroczyc bo w razie przypalu to przestepstwo, a nie kradziez, tankujesz i odjezdzasz
<BlessJah> strength_: i tak po prostu sie tym wszystkim chciales pochwalic?
<gjm> strength_: To nie lepiej po prostu zdjąć swoje?
<BlessJah> gjm: jak podjedziesz bez tablic to od razu cie pogonia
<strength_> dokladnie
<avalan> strength_: wykroczenie
<strength_> a, dokladnie, sory
<gjm> E tam.
<avalan> strength_: ale wiesz
<strength_> nie chwale sie tylko daje wam rady jak zaoszczedzic pare zlotych. wy mi pomogliscie w kuchni
<szkodnik> strength_, lol
<szkodnik> powaznie?
<gjm> Parę razy podjeżdżałem rowerem bez blach i mnie nie pogonili :)
<szkodnik> aoszczedzic?:D
<BlessJah> strength_: kradzież nie jest sposobem na oszczędzanie
<avalan> BlessJah: powiedz to w sejmie
<Voldenet> oszczędzanie jest dla ludzi, którzy za wolno kradną
<BlessJah> gjm: jeśli podjedziesz bez blach, to obsługa może wezwać policję albo zablokować ci drogę, od razu będą podejrzliwi
<Voldenet> ja tam wolę ukraść kilka milionów
<Voldenet> i mogę później tankować
<Voldenet> tylko z 3 razy trzeba pójść do sądu
<gjm> I zadzwonią po S.W.A.T.
<BlessJah> avalan: nie widzę związku
<szkodnik> strength_, przypalali cie kiedys na wynoszeniu mlynkow? ;)
<BlessJah> gjm: formoza łodzią podwodną będzie cię ścihać
<strength_> nigdy ;)
<szkodnik> szkoda
<strength_> raz jak wodke wynosilem
<strength_> to musialem spierdalac ochronie ;)
<BlessJah> język
<gjm> BlessJah: Jestem spokojny, mam torpedowiec.
<strength_> w tydzien 5 litrow wynioslem z jednego sklepu ;)
<szkodnik> gratuluje
<BlessJah> strength_: i nie widzisz w tym nic złego?
<strength_> traci korporacja, a nie pracownicy
<szkodnik> lol
<strength_> a korporacja i tak ma pieniadze
<BlessJah> to zależy
<szkodnik> a sadzisz, ze jesli ta korporacja traci, to nie odbija sie to na pracownikach?:D
<strength_> mysle, ze wcale
<BlessJah> w małym sklepie to zależy, w dużym dostają pracownicy po premiach
<strength_> nic nie dostaja po premiach
<strength_> bo od pilnowania jest ochrona
<szkodnik> BlessJah, w mlym nie dostaja po premiach, po prostu ch zwalniaja
<strength_> a nie pracownicy sklepu
<szkodnik> strength_, mylisz sie
<szkodnik> pracownicy sklepu tez obrywaja
<strength_> zreszta oni i tak maja wliczone kradzieze w koszta
<szkodnik> szczegolnie kasjerzy
<gjm> Dobra, koniec tematu kradzieży bo pogonię.
<strength_> pracowalem 2tyg na kasie kiedys to wiem, ze nie jest tak jak piszesz szkodnik
<szkodnik> moj brat dorabial kiedys n kasie w tesco
<strength_> swoja droga szlugi mialem za darmo wtedy ;)
<strength_> i jak znajomy bral 10 piw to liczylem mu jedno hehe
<gjm> Fajowo.
<szkodnik> i jesli nie daj boze ochrona zauwazyla, ze ktos przeszedl przez jakas kase i cokolwike wyniosl, to kasjer nie osc, ze musial pokryc koszty tego, co klient wyniosl, to jeszcze czasami tracil prace
<gjm> :f
<BlessJah> bateria pada, lecę spać
<strength_> szkodnik: bajek ci naopowiadal
<BlessJah> o/
<strength_> niby jak pracownik ma sprawdzic czy ktos nie ma czegos pod kurtka, skoro tego nie widac?
<szkodnik> strength_, a jaki mialby powod, zeby klamac
<szkodnik> strength_, nie pytaj mnie o to, tylko tego, kto utalil te zasady
<strength_> w zyciu bym nie pracowal na takich zasadach ;)
<spi> ja bym w ogole w zyciu najchetniej nie pracowal.
<szkodnik> ja kiedys "ukradlam" zupke chinska ze sklepu, tzn przez przypadek wlozylam odruchowo do torebki, zamiast do kozka
<szkodnik> zorientowlam sie na rpzystnku, wrocilam i zaplacilam
<strength_> spi: pol roku nie pracuje i powiem ci, ze nudno jest troche
<gjm> spi: er...
<strength_> szkodnik: powaznie? O_O
<strength_> co ty taka uczciwa? w polsce?
<szkodnik> nie moglbym tk po rpostu wziac zegos w klepie i tego wyniesc
<spi> gjm: cos nie tak?
<szkodnik> strength_, tak
<strength_> to kasjer wzial do kieszeni ;)
<gjm> spi: Witam się.
<szkodnik> strength_, watpie
<BlessJah> strength_: niektorzy sa uczciwi
<spi> gjm: czesc o/
<szkodnik> niralnei nabil na kase id al mi paragon
<gjm> strength_: Nie promujemy takiego sposobu _bycia_
<gjm> szkodnik: Wyczyść klawiaturę.
<szkodnik> gjm, jutro bede czyscic ten pokojm to odkurze, dobrze?
<gjm> Dobrze :)
<szkodnik> ale o nie pomze raczej wiele :P
<szkodnik> musze wymienic klawiature, a poki co nie mam aksy :D
<BlessJah> szkodnik: odkurzanie to glupi pomysl
<szkodnik> bo?
<BlessJah> bo raz musialem klawisz z worka wyciagac
<szkodnik> hyhy
<spi> u mnie wystarczy odwrocic do gory nogami i potrzasnac.
<gjm> Zależy od klawiatury.
<szkodnik> moj odkurzacz nie m worka
<BlessJah> moj tez nie
<szkodnik> jeju juz 2:30
<strength_> gjm: moja kolezanka pracuje w sklepie z ciuchami ;)
<gjm> Bateria Ci czasem nie padała?
<gjm> BlessJah: ^
<szkodnik> mi?
<szkodnik> a
<strength_> znalazla portfel w sklepie i wezwala ochrone ;)
<szkodnik> jemu
<strength_> i oddala ten portfel :D
<gjm> No i?
<szkodnik> strength_, kazdy normalny clowiek tak robi
<BlessJah> gjm: przezucilem sie na nokie, budzik nastawie
<gjm> To chyba dobrze.
<strength_> i teraz odpowiedzcie szczerze, ktory z was by tak zrobil?
<szkodnik> ja
<BlessJah> ja
<szkodnik> kiedys znalazlam portfel w autobusie i oddalam kierowcy
<gjm> Mi kiedyś oddali to i ja bym oddał.
<szkodnik> z drugiej strony kiedys zgubilam telfon w autobusie
<szkodnik> i zadzwonili do mnie, ze jest do odbrania w zajezdni
<gjm> Fakt że bez pieniędzy ale przynajmniej dokumenty dostałem.
<gjm> Telefon też raz odzyskałem.
<gjm> _Raz_
<strength_> ja zgubilem z 5 telefonow i nigdy nie odzyskalem :D
<BlessJah> a ile razy zgubiles?
<gjm> Dwóch pozostałych nie.
<spi> oddalem raz telefon
<spi> dostlaem w nagrode darmowy obiad w restouracji.
<strength_> spi: a ile byl warty?
<avalan> strength_: zależy czy znajdzie dres czy ktos pracujący ;f
<spi> strength_: nie pamietam juz, to bylo dawno temu, na pewno mniej niz obiad.
<gjm> Dowód w klubie kiedyś zgubiłem to też mi oddali.
<gjm> strength_: A Ty byś nie chciał żeby ktoś Ci oddał coś co zgubiłeś?
<szkodnik> a u mnie w pracy ginie jedzenie z lodowki :(
<strength_> gjm: no chcialbym, ale szansa zerowa
<gjm> szkodnik: Zamknij na kłódkę.
<szkodnik> gjm, to wcale nie ejst zabawne
<gjm> strength_: Przez takich jak Ty.
<strength_> szkodnik: a gdzie pracujesz?
<BlessJah> strength_: masz smutne zycie
<strength_> szkodnik: slabo musza placic jesli glodni pracownicy chodza :D
<szkodnik> idziez do pracy zeswiadomoscia, ze masz w olodowce banany i serek
<szkodnik> i potem zostajesz na calutki dzien bez jedzenia
<szkodnik> bo jakis podzeracz ci zjadl woje jedzienie, a ty nie masz gdzie kupic
<strength_> szkodnik: a jaka branza twojej pracy?
<gjm> szkodnik: Moja ciotka kiedyś musiała jakiś patent z drzwiami od lodówki zrobić bo jej koty otwierały.
<szkodnik> strength_, bankowa
<BlessJah> finanse
<strength_> a jaki bank?
<BlessJah> zlodzieje i darmozjady :D
<gjm> strength_: Amber Gold.
<szkodnik> strength_, nie polski
<strength_> dojcze bank?
<strength_> ;]
<szkodnik> strength_, w polsce ten bank ma np firme zagiel
<gjm> Chcesz żeby Ci pomogła zrobić napad?
<szkodnik> i jeszcza ze 2 mniejsze o podobnym priflu
<szkodnik> ale nie pracuje dla tych polskich
<BlessJah> szkodnik: niepolski (zemsta za wziąść :)
<szkodnik> BlessJah, :D
<gjm> ZAGRANICZNY
<strength_> gjm: nie, liczylem na kredyty na lewe zaswiadczenia
<szkodnik> :*
<strength_> i slupow
<gjm> strength_: Powtarzam, nie chcemy tutaj takich tematów.
<BlessJah> gjm: nie idźmy na łatwiznę
<szkodnik> slupow, jak slupow
<szkodnik> ja ostatno kasowalam konto nieboszczykowi
<BlessJah> strength_: przez takich jak ty nigdy tutaj nie bedzie dobrze
<szkodnik> ktory umarl jakies 2 lata przed podpisaniem umowy z bankiem
<BlessJah> szkodnik: znaczy był już nieświeży
<szkodnik> BlessJah, niestety :(
<BlessJah> nie jesteście w stanie sprawdzić tego?
<szkodnik> BlessJah, to dluga historia
<szkodnik> poza tym to konto bylo otwarte w 2001
<gjm> Był wierny waszemu bankowi aż po grób :)
<strength_> BlessJah: i tak by nie bylo, bo tu kradna wszyscy, wlacznie z politykami
<szkodnik> wtedy nie bylo jeszcze takoch systemow, jak sa teraz
<BlessJah> strength_: ty tak uważasz
<avalan> BlessJah: spoko jak  u nich wystawiaja kredyty na martwych ludzi to u nas urząd może żywemu pokazać jego akt zgonu
<szkodnik> teraz oni maja tam dowody z chipem
<avalan> byle by nie płacić
<szkodnik> ktore ciezko jest podrobic
<gjm> avalan: Było już coś w tym stylu.
<avalan> nie raz było
<BlessJah> i to nie raz
<BlessJah> ale czesto odnajduje sie osoba ktora byla X lat uwazana za zaginiona
<szkodnik> ale w 2001 dood to byl po prostu zalaminowany kartnik z papierowym zdjeciem :D
<gjm> Albo facet bez ręki któremu ZUS kazał chodzić na komisje lekarskie bo może mu cudownie odrośnie.
<strength_> teraz tez podrabiaja dowody i prawa jazdy
<szkodnik> strength_, vo polskie dokumenty jest latwo podrobic
<szkodnik> nie maja zabepieczen elektronicznych
<BlessJah> gjm: kaza chodzic wszystkim
 * avalan > Linkin Park - The Catalyst
<szkodnik> a dowod moze wydrukowac kazdy, kto ma drukarke do karti odpowiednia matryce termiczna
<BlessJah> szkodnik: jest jeszcze 3D, farba zmieniajaca kolor, rycina
<szkodnik> BlessJah, wlasnie o tej rcinie i 3d mowie
<strength_> swoja droga jesli mowimy o bankowaosci to mam kolege ktory pracowal w zabezpieczeniach jednego z polskich bankow. i mowil, ze widzial, ze sa ludzi, ktorzy maja straszne pieniadze i nie wrzucaja na lokaty, a gdyby wrzucili to by mieli np 10k miesiecznie
<szkodnik> toda sie alatwic opodiwednim nadrukiem, lakierem i matryca termiczna
<szkodnik> strength_, na pewno ni ludzie maja ku temu swoje powody
<avalan> strength_: prlowa mentalnośc
<szkodnik> no potrzebuja latweo dostepu do kasy
<szkodnik> co jest niemozliwe przy lokatach
<strength_> sa rozne rodzaje lokat
<avalan> zależy
<BlessJah> zalezy
<szkodnik> (na lokatach sie nie na,, nie zajmuje sie tym)
<szkodnik> nie znam*
<szkodnik> w ogole nic wlasciwie nei wiem o polskich bankach:<
<gjm> Dobra, chyba czas na kolejną herbatę.
<BlessJah> masz problemy z pisaniem, jakbys sie oparow spirytusu nawdychala :P
<avalan> banki wszedzie dzialaja tak samo
<szkodnik> avalan, no idea
<szkodnik> ja w sumie nawet w banku nie pracuje :P
<szkodnik> tylko w financierze
<szkodnik> financiera to hmm
<avalan> róznica jest taka że w niektórych dają Ci iluzję że o Ciebie dbają a w innych po prostu doją bez Twojej wiedzy
<szkodnik> nie iwem, jak to nazwac
<szkodnik> instytucja kredytowa?
<BlessJah> wstaje dzisiaj przed 7 :|
<BlessJah> jest 3 za kwadrans
<gjm> To idź spać.
<szkodnik> wiemy, BlessJah
<gjm> Środek nocy a kotom się zachciało bawić.
<julek> szkodnik: u jakiegos lichwiarza robisz?
<szkodnik> julek, ee ne lichwiarza :D
<szkodnik> lol
<szkodnik> pracuje dla instytucji wydajacej karty kredytowe
<julek> zydowski interes?
<avalan> julek: to się nazywa 'kredyty na telefon'
<julek> aaa
<szkodnik> julek, santadr consumer finance- wydaja karty kredytowe np dla sklepow
<BlessJah> avalan: podajesz imie nazwisko i pesel?
<szkodnik> kiedy np kupujes telewizor na raty w media markt
<szkodnik> podpisujesz umowe na jakiestm raty i dostjes karte kredytowa
<avalan> BlessJah: podajesz imie, adres i rejestrację samochodu
<avalan> żeby wiedzieli w którym przebijać opony
<gjm> Ładne mam koty? http://tinyurl.com/9unf9r8 i http://tinyurl.com/96o3rg4
<BlessJah> podpisywanie umowy kredytowej przez telefon byloby ciekawym wynalazkiem
<szkodnik> BlessJah, hmm a wiesz, ze to tez sie da zrobic :D
<avalan> BlessJah: spoko, Dialog to opatentował
<szkodnik> gjm, moje i tak lepsze ;)
<julek> gjm: od czego te wtyczki rca?
<avalan> gjm: soł wintydż
<szkodnik> wlazsnie spia oba zwiniete, w torbie na zakupy
<gjm> szkodnik: Chciałabyś.
<gjm> julek: Od głośników.
<gjm> avalan: Wiem.
<BlessJah> szkodnik: lol, to jak oni potwierdza dane???
<szkodnik> BlessJah, a daj sposkoj, z tym w hiszpanii to jest w ogole cyrk
<szkodnik> ale nie bede o tym opwoiadac w tym towarzystwie :D
<avalan> łaj
<julek> szkodnik:
<julek> http://www.sekretyameryki.com/wp-content/uploads/cache/6005_BnHover.jpg
<julek> to twoj szef? ;)
<BlessJah> to w polsce nie wezme kredytu na telefon?
<BlessJah> :(
<szkodnik> julek, zdecydowanie zbyt meski, jak na mojego szefa ;)
<avalan> my się znamy na wszystkim, od bankowości przez pr0n po wkładki do butów i procesy budowy turbin gazowych
<szkodnik> BlessJah, nie wiem
<szkodnik> ja w zyciu nie wzielam zadnego kredytu, poza karta kredytowa  minimalnym limitem :D
<szkodnik> (przez internet)
<BlessJah> ja nawet przez internet nic nie kupilem
<BlessJah> jak na geeka bylem (i nadal jestem) mocno atechniczny
<gjm> A jaki skromny.
<szkodnik> stwierdzilismy ostatni w pracy, ze musimy sobie zrobic liste sklepow internetowych, z ktorych bez problemu mozna kase odzyskac :D
<BlessJah> gjm: ze geek czy ze atechniczny?
<gjm> Że ogólnie.
<avalan> BlessJah: life hacking jest ważniejszy niż internet
<julek> so hipsta...
<szkodnik> ostatnio w hiszpani padl dosc spry sklep internetoy
<avalan> np zrobienie elektrowni wiatroej z wiatraka ogrodowego i dynama...
<BlessJah> avalan: z wsypywaniem cukru przed zalaniem nie dziala, albo ja cos zle robie
<szkodnik> i jak tylko powiedzieli o tym w tv, to zasypaly nas reklamacje "nierozpoznawanych" transakcji
<szkodnik> masakra..
<BlessJah> szkodnik: jak skonczycie, to bym zobaczyl ta liste
<avalan> BlessJah: wszypujesz po bo się nie zaparzy
<szkodnik> BlessJah, to byl zart :P
<szkodnik> nikt nigdy takiej listy nie stworzy
<BlessJah> szkoda, macie ku temu odpowiednie mozliwosci
<szkodnik> BlessJah, mamy
<BlessJah> wam latwiej bedzie, niz np mi: kupic w kazdym sklepie i probowac reklamowac
<szkodnik> powiem wiecej, mamy nawet mozliwosc wskazania ze 100% ewnoscia sprzedawcow, u ktorych jesli zrobis zjakikolwiek zakup, to na 100% dostaniesz kase z poworotem
<szkodnik> ale to jest nieetyczne
<szkodnik> wiec nie wchodzi w rachube
<BlessJah> skoro tak mowisz
<szkodnik> dostajemy liste kart, ktore przeszly przez cpp
<szkodnik> czyli sprzedawcow, ktorzy zostali uznani za oszustow
<BlessJah> cpp?
<BlessJah> a, ok
<szkodnik> puntos de compromiso
<szkodnik> i jesli jakis klient zareklamuje transakcje u ktorgos z tych sprzedcow, to ja z miejsca wygrywam chargeback i lient dostaje pieniadze spowortem
<szkodnik> oczywiscie nikt nie ujawinia tej listy
<szkodnik> tzn listy sprzedawcow
<szkodnik> my tylko dostajemy liczbe kart z nformacja, ze przeszly przez cpp
<BlessJah> z powrotem
<szkodnik> ale jesli masz numery nawr kilku takich kart, to zrobienie analicy porownawczej ruchow na kontach to aden problem
<avalan> szkodnik: lipa
<BlessJah> nie nadaje sie do takiej roboty
<szkodnik> bo?
<BlessJah> bardzo lubie sie bawic w takie wlasnie analizy i statystyki
<szkodnik> ale?
<BlessJah> to nieetyczne
<szkodnik> umm
<szkodnik> nie martw sie
<szkodnik> tam jest cala masa innych analiz, ktore sa nie tylko etyczne, ale wrecz wskazane ;)
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> moglbym generowac listy kart, ktore przeszly przez cpp
<BlessJah> albo nawet tworzyc listy cpp
<szkodnik> BlessJah, liste cpp tworzza algorytmy w systemach visy i mastercarda
<szkodnik> zbierajac informacje od wsystkich bankow
<BlessJah> wlasnie o tym mysle
<szkodnik> nie robia tego ludzie
<BlessJah> ludzie robia algorytmy
<szkodnik> tak
<szkodnik> ale to sa algorytmy samoucace
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> ale i tak ktos je musi tworzyc
<szkodnik> bo kazdy fraud musi byc zgloszony
<szkodnik> i na podstawie tego, co my zglaszamy algorytm tworzy pozniej alerty i listy cpp
<szkodnik> te systemy przetwaraja miliony transakcji dziennie
<BlessJah> glupia mysl - czy majac miliony transakcji, moznaby stworzyc portal randkowy
<avalan> potrzeba jeszcze zdjęć
<BlessJah> mam niezly rozrzut, wczoraj kminilem, czy dwoje oczu wystarczy w 4 wymiarowym wrzechswiecie...
<avalan> wtedy ładne i biedne do bogatych a brzydkie i bogate do pięknych i młodych
<BlessJah> avalan: mozna probowac dojsc po kosmetykach etc
<avalan> BlessJah: wtedy już nie potrzebujesz oczu raczej
<szkodnik> BlessJah, lol portal randkowy?:D
 * avalan > Linkin Park - Burn It Down
<szkodnik> BlessJah, w jaki sposob
<avalan> BlessJah: po tapetach lepiej nie
<BlessJah> szkodnik: jakis bezsensowny ciag skojarzeniowy
<szkodnik> na podstawie tego gdzie lubie robia zakupy? ;)
<avalan> ludzie*
<BlessJah> szkodnik: transakcje - upodobania - profil - dopasowywanie
<szkodnik> BlessJah, ale hmm
<BlessJah> wiem
<BlessJah> tam sa tylko kwoty
<BlessJah> dlatego to jest takie glupie
<szkodnik> ciezko wywnioskowac o upodobaniach na podstawie nazw sprzedawcow :P
<szkodnik> ktore czesto wygladaja tak: "gjm*9834*urm
<BlessJah> ale powiedz, ile bym o tobie wiedzial, majac wszystkie twoje paragony?
<szkodnik> BlessJah, paragony to inna bajka, juz ci to tlumacylam
<szkodnik> ze paragony sciaga sie tylko i wylacznie kiedy jest to konieczne
<BlessJah> wiem, wiem
<szkodnik> i np w moim banku jest to 1, czasem 2 sztuki dziennie
<szkodnik> na caly bank
<gjm> szkodnik: Myślałem że coś chcesz.
<BlessJah> cale piekno tego pomyslu jest to, ze jest tak absurdalny
<szkodnik> gjm, przepraszam
<gjm> Luz :)
<szkodnik> BlessJah,  idz spac
<szkodnik> ja tez ide
<BlessJah> to paaa :*
<szkodnik> koty juz spia pod drzwimi sypialni
<gjm> Ja wypiję herbatę i też spadam więc cześć Wam.
<szkodnik> btw zrzucice sie na lozko dla mnie, zey koty mogy spac w sypialni?:D
<gjm> Rozsądna propozycja.
<avalan> a co w zamian?
<szkodnik> bo dopoki mam dmuchane to niebaldzo moge im pozwolic :P
<BlessJah> ze gdzie mamy sie rzucac?
<szkodnik> avalan, a to musi byc cos w zamian
<gjm> To dlatego :D
<szkodnik> tak z dobrego serca nie mozesz?:D
<szkodnik> BlessJah, numer konta podac? ;)
<szkodnik> gjm, nie, nie tylko
<szkodnik> alesadze, ze gdybym miala normalne lozko, to pewnie czasami bym im pozwalala ;)
<avalan> szkodnik: odpowiedziałbym kwasem o żydach
<avalan> ale mogę
<BlessJah> szkodnik: konta? bo ja widzialem tylko ze mamy sie gdzies rzucac i ze lozko
<szkodnik> BlessJah, :<
<gjm> Ten jaki zabawny.
<BlessJah> gjm: nadzieja umiera ostatnia
<avalan> desperacja nie jest dobrą drogą
<szkodnik> BlessJah, juz cicso mowilam na ten temat :P
<szkodnik> do pedofilii mi daleko ;)
<BlessJah> wiem, powienienem isc spac, bo glupoty zaczynam gadac
<gjm> No.
<avalan> szkodnik: jaka pedo? ;f
<szkodnik> avalan, bo BlessJah ma w moje swiadomosci 15 lat
<gjm> Może to małe kotki.
<szkodnik> rozumiesz?
<avalan> tak
<szkodnik> ok
<avalan> :>
<gjm> Hehs.
<avalan> dobrze że ja na irca przylazłem jak miałem 16 lat ;fd
<szkodnik> a ja nie pamietam
<szkodnik> ale to dawno bylo
<szkodnik> idem
<avalan> o/
<szkodnik> branoc paskudy
<BlessJah> avalan: nie ciesz sie, ja chyba w wieku 15 lat wlasnie przyszedlem
<BlessJah> i widzisz jak skonczylem
<BlessJah> a mowili ze pierwsze wrazenie sie nie liczy
<avalan> BlessJah: po jacekowskiego sie słuchałeś
<avalan> bo*
<gjm> Zawsze lepszy.
<BlessJah> ze trzeba kogos poznac
<BlessJah> :(
<BlessJah> avalan: a kiedy, bo nie wiem o czym mowisz?
<BlessJah> gjm: zauwaz ze uzylem liczby ktora szkodnik podala
<avalan> nie wiem, przez dyfuzję
<BlessJah> bo to mój guru jest
<BlessJah> :]
<avalan> no to się nie dziw że nikt Cię na poważnie nie bierze :D
<BlessJah> a może to dlatego, że zbyt rzadko jestem poważny?
<avalan> nie wiem
<ftpd> Nie macie co robić, tylko gadac o BJu?
<BlessJah> e, nie, na pewno jest tak jak mowisz
<avalan> ide zapalić
<gjm> ftpd: Widzisz jakie nudy.
<BlessJah> ftpd: jesli jest cos ciekawszego o czymmozna mowic w niedziele o 3 nad ranem, to sluchamy
<BlessJah> zaproponuj cos
<BlessJah> avalan: tak, to na pewno przez dyfuzje ;]
<gjm> Ale mi łóżko zbrzydło :/
<ftpd> BlessJah: A kto powiedział, że ja w ogóle chcę z Tobą o czymkolwiek rozmawiać? Przecież ja Cię nie lubię.
<BlessJah> no to sie nie wtracaj jak rozmawiamy o mnie
<ftpd> Nie mogę współczuć ludziom, że są na Ciebie skazani?
<ftpd> Anyway: mogę robić to, na co mam ochotę. Ot, wolność.
<BlessJah> możesz, ale rób to po cichu
<gjm> 	     FIGHT
<gjm> ftpd ##########:########## BlessJah
<gjm> Oj, nie wyszło.
<gjm> :/
<BlessJah> gjm++
<gjm> Co mnie plusujesz?
<gjm> To podstęp.
<ftpd> BlessJah: /help ignore
<BlessJah> sprawdzalem czy zrobisz sie gjn
<BlessJah> ftpd: a wolność ci wypomnę, jak będziesz po kimś, kto spacje stawia niepotrzebne, jechal
<gjm> Tyle że z tym ma rację.
<ftpd> BlessJah: Mogę pojechać po Tobie, bo nadużywasz przecinka. Spacja przed znakiem interpunkcyjnym jest błędem. Ortografii uczą w podstawówce. Jeśli ktoś nie ogarnia materiału z podstawówki, to jest idiotą. Nie da się inaczej tego nazwać.
<avalan> ide bo smetnie sie zrobiło
<avalan> p/
<avalan> o/*
<BlessJah> oddzielilem zdania skladowe i wtracenie
<ftpd> To nie jest moja fanaberia. To zasady, których przestrzeganie jest obowiązkiem. Coś jak prawo karne, tylko że w odniesieniu do literek, rozumiesz.
<BlessJah> gjm: pilnujesz punktacji? bo nie wiem ile mi hp zostalo
<gjm> HE HE
<BlessJah> ide spac
<BlessJah> o/
<gjm> Ja idę czytać.
<BlessJah> bo sie smetnie zrobilo
<gjm> \o
<strength_> O-
<strength_> co czytasz gjm?
<ftpd> Ja oglądam BSG.
<strength_> co to BSG?
<gjm> Książkę, nie hajlajtuj mnie.
<strength_> ale jaki tytul?
<ftpd> Battlestar Galactica?
<strength_> ftpd: o czym to>?
<ftpd> Hmm. Żyjesz od dwóch godzin, czy mieszkałeś całe życie w Somalii?
<strength_> serio nie wiem co to
<strength_> az zobacze na google
<ftpd> BSG jest klasyką sf. Można nie być fanem sf albo fantastyki w ogóle, ale takie rzeczy po prostu wypada kojarzyć, chociaż mega powierzchownie.
<strength_> z sf to znam star wars ;)
<ftpd> No to BSG to ten sam level klasyki. Star Wars, Star Trek, BSG.
<ftpd> Trzy największe 'uniwersum sf'.
<ftpd> Stargate jeszcze, w sumie.
<strength_> pierwsze slysze, chyba nie bylo to takie 'najwieksze' ;)
<strength_> a wiesz kim byl R2D2?
<ftpd> Cóż. O Diunie też nie słyszałeś?
<strength_> dune 2000?
<ftpd> ...
<strength_> to nie.
<ftpd> Wiesz, chyba nie chcę z Tobą rozmawiać. Za dużo ignoranctwa.
<strength_> wole agathe christie ;)
<strength_> jezeli mowimy o klasyce
<ftpd> Ona ma tyle wspólnego z sf, co ja z mongolskim baletem. Nie wiem, po co wplątujesz kryminały w rozmowę o sf.
<strength_> nie obraz sie ale sf jest denne
<strength_> bajki dla dzieci
<ftpd> Jeden lubi pomarańcze, a drugiemu się nogi pocą.
<strength_> o gustach nie bedziemy rozmawiac ;)
<strength_> a grales kiedys w heroes3?
<strength_> to jest dobre sf
<gjm> Trochę śmiesznie się robi.
<ftpd> Mylisz pojęcia. Heroes to nie sf, tylko fantasy.
<ftpd> I nie, nie grałem. Nie lubię gier komputerowych.
<strength_> a czytales raistlina majere?
<ftpd> gjm: http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-prn1/162029_273964595995274_793956714_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/8rj9jep> (at profile.ak.fbcdn.net)
<gjm> Ja trochę czytałem.
<gjm> Tzn. Dragonlance.
<ftpd> Raistlina nie. Z dragonlance czytałem takie o kagonesti, tam jakaś seria była.
<ftpd> Mało czytam zagranicznej fantastyki, tutaj o dziwo wolę polską.
<strength_> no to lepsze smoki niz jakies robociki
<ftpd> ('O dziwo', bo mało polskich wytworów kultury lubię.)
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/b5JDc.png
<ftpd> Ja wolę robociki. A z fantasy to ostatnio Bretta.
<strength_> to wiedzmina pewnie lubisz?
<ftpd> Lubię. Ale nie lubię Sapkowskiego jako człowieka.
<strength_> dlaczegoz to?
<ftpd> Bo jest bucem, prostakiem i pijakiem.
<ftpd> Ja też jestem bucem i pijakiem, ale nie wtedy, kiedy mam wystąpić publicznie.
<gjm> No. Bo już chciałem zapytać czy masz coś do pijaków :)
<gjm> Branoc.
<ftpd> Cześć.
<strength_> polac mu wodki
<m477> fuj
<strength_> ide spac
<strength_> dobranoc
<m477> :)
<gjm> Bry.
<Dreadlish> bry
<PP> wita,m
<PP> Witam. Ma ktoś Unity  i Kadu?
<avalan> hmm?
<PP> Da się zrobić tak, że jak kliknę LPM na ikonke kadu w trayu, to maksymalizuje się program a nie musze ciągle klikać " Przywróć“ jak w Skype ?.
<PP> chociaż skype nie jest uciążliwe bo Przywróć jest pierwsze, a w kady jest ostatnie i trzeba troche myszką się najeżdzić
<PP> wie ktoś jak zmienić kolejność opcji lub nie wiem... zoribć ze lewoklik aktywuje program ,a nie jego menu
<avalan> kliknij dwea razy i sie pojawi
<avalan> w sumie gdzieś w opcjach zachowań pewnie jest
<PP> avalan: jak iklikam 2x to menu sie włącza i wyłącza.
<PP> w opcja zachować takiej opcji niema, lub jest źle opisana. poszukam jeszcze
<PP> w opcjach zachowań.
<Zippa_> Hej
<CookieM> z dzisiejszego garnka http://tnij.org/pajecza_rosa
<Zippa_> :) A mi zabrali Polsat w Telewizji naziemnej Analog
<CookieM> żałujesz Polsatu? jesteś fanem Ibisza?
<Zippa_> Nie Pierwsza Miłość
<Zippa_> Ale w salonie jest tv z Cyfrą+
<CookieM> może przygotowują miejsce na TV Trwam
<Zippa_> Coś ty opalili nadajnik doświetlający Skrzyczne 2 programy analogowe + 2 MUX DVB-T
<Zippa_> W wczoraj nocy poszłem spać o 00.10 był polsat wstaje o 7:10 i polsatu nie mam
<CookieM> może spróbuj ponownie zaprogramować kanały, czasami zmieniają częstotliwości paczek
<qermit> CookieM: nie gadaj z trolem
<qermit> pseudotrolem
<Zippa_> zaprogramowałem i dalej polsatu nie mam
<szkodnik> telewizja jest brez sensu
<szkodnik> to taki internet dla ubogich
<CookieM> jednakże nie ma waloru interaktywności
<szkodnik> CookieM, hmm
<Zippa_> Czekam na tani TV z HbbTV
<szkodnik> roznica miedzy internetem a tv jest taka, jak miedzy bardo okrojona, demonstracyjna wersja programu, a jego pelna wersja
<mati75> ;]
<szkodnik> zeby bylo zabawniej ta okrojona wersja kosztuje wiecej, niz pelna :D
<CookieM> kiedyś, jak nie było pogawędek i 'ankiet' pozwalających odciskać piętno w sieci, nikogo (no może naukowców, uczonych i studentów) internet nie interesował; teraz stał się on podstawowym medium komunikacyjnym
<CookieM> chciałem powiedzieć: wojskowych z arpanet zamiast uczonych
<gjm> Thank you Cpt. Obvious!
<CookieM> tak, w prawieniu oczywistych oczywistości jestem dobry
<szkodnik> dobra, podejrzewam, ze jestescie specami: gdzie maja tanie i smaczne rozpuszcalne kakao?:D
<mati75> mamy się zapytaj
<CookieM> polecam 'puchatka' producenta 'demona', dostępy w wielu smakach w dobrych sklepach; trochę czerstwy i nie umywa się do nesquicka i colacao ale może być
<szkodnik> mati75, moja mama nigdy nam nie robila kakao
<szkodnik> bo nie wyciaga sei go z zamrazarki i nei wklada do mikrofali
<szkodnik> w wielu smakach?
<szkodnik> to kakao moze miec rozne smaki?
<szkodnik> CookieM, bede robic ciastka z kremem, ktore posypuje sie wlanie takim kakao
<bastetphone> jestem
<CookieM> dawno już tego nie piłem i pamiętam, że było oferowane w różnych smakach; ze strony internetowej http://kakaopuchatek.pl/ wynika jednak, że obecnie jest tylko o smaku czekoladowym
<szkodnik> wiem,z e roia nesquick w ronych smakach
<szkodnik> waniliowy, truskawkowy itp
<szkodnik> ale w pl widzialam tylko czekoladowy
<szkodnik> i tylko ten czekoladowy nazywja zreszta kakao
<szkodnik> reszta to zwyczajnie milk shakes
<CookieM> te smaki to i tak nic w porównaniu z szejkami, które pije Ben Tennyson
<szkodnik> ?
<ftpd> 15:16:38 |    szkodnik   | CookieM, bede robic ciastka z kremem, ktore posypuje sie wlanie takim kakao
<ftpd> Eeeee.
<ftpd> Ale takie ciastka to się posypuje kakao-kakao, jakimś decomoreno.
<ftpd> A nie granulowanym.
<szkodnik> nie wiem, w moim przepisie jest nesquick
<ftpd> Dziwnie.
<CookieM> przepraszam, pomyliłem szejka ze smoothie'm
<szkodnik> dobra, ide do sklepu
<szkodnik> kupie chyba tego nesquicka po prostu
<CookieM> jest jeszcze mixfix krugera
<szkodnik> CookieM, dobry jest?
<szkodnik> ja ogolnie nie lubie krugera
<szkodnik> pakuja do wszystkiego tone slodzika
<CookieM> nigdy tego nie próbowałem, wiem, że jest po prostu
<CookieM> tak, szwaby chcą wykończyć polaczków, te ich lidle to fabryki śmierci
<CookieM> śmie(r)ci
<gjm> Żartujesz, prawda?
<CookieM> tak
<szkodnik> CookieM, kruger akurat jest produkowany w polsce :D
<CookieM> http://www.kruger.pl/pl/kruger_na_swiecie.php
<szkodnik> CookieM, kruger podzleca produkcje
<szkodnik> a to co pokazales to tylko siec dystybucyjna
<CookieM> no cóż, na tych sprawach to Ty się znasz najlepiej, w końcu w tym siedzisz chyba
<szkodnik> juz nie
<Dreadlish> ech
<Dreadlish> rozmowy jedzeniowe
<szkodnik> teraz siezde w kartach kredytowych :D
<Dreadlish> szkodnik: cześć szkodnika
<szkodnik> Dreadlish, witaj
<Dreadlish> szkodnik: co robisz z tymi kartami, hm?
<szkodnik> nic
<szkodnik> to klienci robia
<szkodnik> a ja pozniej musze odzyskiwac ich kase
<Dreadlish> och
<Dreadlish> chujowi klienci
<szkodnik> :<
<Dreadlish> w boku robisz, czy coś?
<szkodnik> nie
<szkodnik> rozpatuje reklamacje transakcji
<szkodnik> i robie chargebacki na fraudy
<Dreadlish> i tak przejebane.
<Dreadlish> oops
<szkodnik> w ore sie zorientowal...
<szkodnik> pore*
 * Dreadlish patrzy lewo prawo
<Dreadlish> przepraszam :<
<gjm> Ty, ty, ty niedobry.
<Dreadlish> :<<<<
 * Dreadlish puacze
<szkodnik> ide do sklepu
<szkodnik> bo nigdy nie zrobie tych ciastek
<Zippa> Jestem bez polsatu na 100 %
<gjm> Super.
<Zippa> Ale koleżanka dzięki mnie jest hipsterem
<ftpd> OMG, znowu toto.
<Zippa> Powiedziała że ją pociągają hipsterzy
<Szymon_> Witam
<Szymon_> jestem kolegą Zippy
<mati75> ftpd: będzie k-line
<mati75> ale na razie mam dobry humor
<gjm> To się rozmnaża.
<Szymon_> aha
<Skrzyp> słyszałem, że Zippa tu łaził
<Skrzyp> to aż przybiegłem zobaczyć
<Skrzyp> ale se poszedł na szczęście
<gjm> Tak.
<gjm> Ma małe problemy.
<gjm> 17:17 -!- Zippa [2eaf6f1c@gateway/web/freenode/ip.46.175.111.28] has quit [Disconnected by services]
<Skrzyp> czyli k:line/ :)
<ftpd> 17:17:18 |     Szymon_   | jestem kolegą Zippy
<ftpd> Drugi do papa.
<Skrzyp> jakim tam kolegą... ;)
<Szymon_> ej ale to nie moja wina ze jestem jego kolegą. i nie troluję
<Skrzyp> przecież on się Szymon nazywa
<Skrzyp> :D
<ftpd> Ciekawe, czy on naprawdę ma 14 lat i jest hipsterem, czy to tylko trolling.
<Skrzyp> to tylko trolling
<gjm> Słaby.
<Skrzyp> o, z tktelekomu na arkomnet poszedł
<ftpd> A już myślałem, że dzieci są jeszcze głupsze nowadays.
<Skrzyp> Zippa: panu dziękujemy
<Skrzyp> on ma +q? :)
<Skrzyp> czy tak rzeczywiście nic nie mówi, żeby nie podpaść?
<gjm> Tak trudno sprawdzić?
<Skrzyp> +q chyba nie listuje
<Skrzyp> z tego co pamiętam
<ftpd> Twoja pamięć jest z kupy, zatem. Przed chwilą wylistowałem.
<Skrzyp> ale mnie tu nie było wtedy?
<ftpd> A co do tego ma obecność?
<ftpd> /mode +q
<ftpd> I jechane.
<Skrzyp> aaa...
<Dreadlish> yay
<Skrzyp> dziękuję za tipa
<Szymon_> ok ide do sklepu
<Szymon_> wracam potem
<Skrzyp> Szymon_: na chuj nam to wiedzieć?
<ftpd> Ups.
<Szymon_> haha tylko mówie
<Skrzyp> w sumie - też idę.
<Szymon_> już nie można?
<Skrzyp> może się zobaczymy
<Skrzyp> to Ci pokażę przy okazji
<Skrzyp> kilka zasad netykiety
<ftpd> Szymon_: Można. Tylko po co? Nie byłeś z nikim w środku dyskusji. Ba, milczałeś. I nagle z czapy informacja, która interesuje nas tak, jak sanki w lipcu.
<Szymon_> aha fajnie <lol2>
<ftpd> Idź już. Byle dalej.
<Dreadlish> autorejoin...
<Dreadlish> ssie jak małe dziecko mleko matki
<Wizard> <Szymon_> [18:51:39] aha fajnie <lol2> ← CO TO JEST, DO DIASKA?
<Dreadlish> idk
<szkodnik> zjadlabym cos dobrego
<BlessJah> Wizard: rozmnażają się, ale nie wiemy jak
<BlessJah> nikt nie zaobserwował procesu niestety, ja stawiam na podział plechy
<julek> kilogram karkówy z grilla i kilka piw
<BlessJah> no tak, miałem coś na kolację kupić
<szkodnik> julek, jasne, jesli przyniesiesz
<gjm> Cześć Wizard.
<julek> szkodnik: ja dzisiaj mialem dobry obiad ;)
<szkodnik> julek, aj dzisiaj nie mialam obiadu
<julek> pieczony dziczek, taki z jałowcem i grzybkiem... ;)
<szkodnik> nie lubie cie
<julek> szkodnik: ja tez zwykle nie mam
<julek> nie chce mi sie nic robic
<ftpd> Ja też nie miałem obiadu. Zjadłem 5 kromek chleba z Almette.
<Wizard> Cześć, gjm.
<ftpd> I pewnie jak wrócę, będę musiał coś wciągnąć.
<julek> ftpd: wachasz blat?
<gjm> Nosem.
 * Wizard zrobił taki modny, warsawski obiad.
<ftpd> Pyry z gzikiem?
<Wizard> "penne" z "pesto"
<gjm> Oh you.
<BlessJah> Wizard: lunch
<julek> heh... wlasnie mialem to napisac:P
<Wizard> A racja, zpomniałem, że w Warsaw się je lunch, a nie obiad.
<szkodnik> gzik to twarog z pieprzem, dobrze kojarze?
<Wizard> Zastanawiam się, czy tam ktoś jeszcze mówi po polsku.
<julek> heh... zostalem na fejsie dodany do grupy jakichs samotnych dziewic :/
<Wizard> No bo taki przykład, ze 3 tygodnie temu.
<Wizard> Dworzec centralny, kolejki do kasy jak za komuny, ooo, do biletomatu krócej.
<BlessJah> julek: owieczki same szukają wilka - muszą być strasznie brzydkie
<Wizard> No to stajemy, haha, hihi, przyszła nasza kolej, piszemy: Łódź.
<Wizard> NI MA!
<Wizard> Jeszcze raz, Łódź.
<julek> BlessJah: polowa chowa ruj za jakimis obrazkami
<Wizard> NI MA!
<Wizard> No nie ma takiego miasta jak Łódź.. Jest Lądek, Lądek Zdrój..
<Wizard> i LODZ.
<szkodnik> Wizard, dlatgo ja kupuje bilety przez internet :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: kaj tak?
<Wizard> Człowiek się uczy przez całe życie.
<ftpd> szkodnik: Nie. To biały ser ze śmietaną, szczypiorkiem, czosnkiem.
<BlessJah> a, biletomat
<Wizard> BlessJah: w Warsaw.
<szkodnik> szczegolnie z wawy, czasami tam trzeba stac w kilometrowych kolejkach
<gjm> Wizard: To wina Warszawy że biletomat polskich znaczków nie lubi?
<szkodnik> ftpd, a nie z pieprzem?
<szkodnik> nie wiem dlaczego, zawsze wydawalo mi sie, ze tam byl pieprz
<Wizard> gjm: Tak.
<ftpd> szkodnik: Nie jest to jeden z 'bazowych składników'. Natomiast owszem, dodaje się, do smaku.
<gjm> Mhm.
<szkodnik> ach
<szkodnik> ok
<gjm> Wstyd mi.
<szkodnik> jak bede nastepnym rzem w poznaniu, to sprawdze :P
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> No sprawdź.
<BlessJah> gzik bez czosnku jest nadal gzikiem?
<ftpd> Tak.
<ftpd> Generalnie bardziej chodzi o to, żeby pyry były w mundurkach.
<ftpd> W całej potrawie.
<szkodnik> nie znosze kartofli w mundurkach
<Wizard> ftpd: Zaciwekawiłeś mnie.
<szkodnik> w ogol enie lubie gotowanych kartofli
<ftpd> Wizard: Kuchnia wielkopolska jest bardzo si.
<BlessJah> nawet nie wiedziałem, że gzik jadlem co weekend na śniadanie przez cale życie
<BlessJah> ale bez pyr
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> No, taki biały serek z dodatkami to w sumie gzik.
<Wizard> Heh.
<ftpd> A wiesz, że często pewnie jadłeś sznekę z glancem nie mając pojęcia, że to to?
<Wizard> ftpd: Pyry trza gotować, czy piec?
<ftpd> Wizard: Gotować w mundurkach, classic way.
<BlessJah> ftpd: coś z polewą, ale co?
<ftpd> BlessJah: Drożdżówka z lukrem na górze.
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> O tak!
<BlessJah> no ładnie
<Wizard> I bułka słodka to jest szneka?
<szkodnik> drozdzowka
<szkodnik> to szneka
<Wizard> Szneka.
<Wizard> Dobre!
<szkodnik> nie kazda slodka bulka, tylko drozdzowka :P
<szkodnik> ftpd, a to przypadkiem nie jest bardziej kociewskie okreslenie?
<ftpd> szkodnik: Jakie?
<szkodnik> kociewskie
<szkodnik> z kociewia
<szkodnik> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kociewie
<ftpd> Nie wiem, co to Kociewo/Kociewie.
<ftpd> Mhm. Nie wiem, ja zawsze kojarzyłem z wielkopolską.
<julek> szkodnik: jestes s kociewia?
<julek> dziewucha z lasu? ;)
<szkodnik> julek, ja nie
<szkodnik> ale moja mam urodzila sie w tczewie
<szkodnik> ja jestem z trojmiasta ;)
 * Dreadlish z zatyłkowia
<julek> wpisujcie miasta
<ftpd> bl
<ftpd> bbl
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: bździszewo
<gjm> Nienack, czyli jestem z nienacka.
<Skrzyp> re.
<Wizard> Ja tam się swojej miejscowości nie wstydzę :)
<Dreadlish> ja też nie
<Dreadlish> LUBACZÓÓÓÓÓW
<Dreadlish> jak sie bawicie?
<Dreadlish> (rockfestowe hasło)
<Wizard> Uh, to prawie na Ukrainie :D
<julek> a ja z lublina
<julek> to miedzy lubaczowem a lubartowem
<Dreadlish> julek: na północ od lubaczowa.
<Dreadlish> Wizard: prawie.
<julek> masz chyba do lwowa blizej, niz do lublina;)
<Dreadlish> kilometrami tak
<Dreadlish> godzinami jazdy nie
<Stirlitz> ftpd, dzięki za namiar na tego Mateusza, gość jest szybki i skuteczny :)
<Wizard> Bo wszystkie Mateusze to fajne chłopaki.
<Wizard> Cześć Stirlitz, tak w ogóle.
<Wizard> O, Dreadlish, przy okazji rozwiązałem co to są za tablice RLU ;P
<Stirlitz> Kurcze faktycznie nie znam żadnego złego Mateusza.
<Wizard> No widzisz :)
<Dreadlish> Wizard: Ruscy Lub Ukraińcy
<Dreadlish> aka Rzeszów Lubaczów ;)
<Wizard> LOL
<Wizard> Dreadlish: Ostatnio mi mignęły takie tablice, jak z pracy jechałem. Ale dla mnie RLU to "jakieś podkarpacie"
<Dreadlish> spoko
<Dreadlish> zazwyczaj jak widzę te tablice gdziekolwiek, to to ktoś znajomy
<Szymon> witam
<Wizard> Cześć, Szymon.
<Szymon> siemka
<Wilczek> :)
<julek> http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/523647
<julek> fajna tapeta, ustawilbym sobie ale beatlesow nie lubie
<Wizard> Wilczek: Cześć.
<Wizard> julek: I co mam jej zrobić?
<Szymon> W Jacek
<Wilczek> Wizard: Hej :>
<Wizard> Zmienić napis na Amon Amarth?
<julek> Wizard: mozesz zignorowac;)
<Wizard> Już za późno :(
 * Wizard klasycznie testuje nowe wydanie KDE.
<Wizard> Robię tak od lat tak robię.
<julek> ja przestalwm chyba przy 4.2
<Stirlitz> albo na Village People
<Zippa_Lux_Hipste> Woda
<julek> pet shop boys;)
<Zippa_Lux_Hipste> Głupie wodociągi
<Stirlitz> ech a cio to?
<Wilczek> Zippa_Lux_Hipste: Ten Zippa? -.-
<mati75> ten
<BlessJah> nie ten
<Zippa_Lux_Hipste> :D
<BlessJah> mówilem, że się rozmnażają!
<BlessJah> Zippa_Lux_Hipste: zamilknij, albo dostań bana
<Wilczek> BlessJah: Ręcznie? :p
<mati75> Zippa_Lux_Hipste: jak nie przestaniesz odstawiać ten szopki to ci wsadze bana na całym freenode
<BlessJah> Wilczek: stawiam na podział plech, ale zdania są podzielone
<Stirlitz> o! działa mi jeszcze
<Wizard> Stirlitz++
<Wizard> Boże, skąd się takie tłumoki biorą.
<Stirlitz> hmm właściwie mogło by być q
<Wizard> Stirlitz: nawet powinno.
<Wizard> BlessJah: Podział plechy to dobra koncepcja.
<Tyczek> Hmmm. Płyta w 2 kompie dogorywa chyba. Moje flaci. Chlip, chlip.
<BlessJah> można dać na raz +q i -b?
<Wizard> Stirlitz: Poza tym, niektóre popularne szele mają @gateway.
<Wizard> :(
<avalan> BlessJah: gateway/web/ z łaski swojej
<BlessJah> już, sprawdzę czy zmieniał ip
<mati75> +b *!*@gateway/web/*
<avalan> Wizard: banowanie darmowych shelli jest lepsze niż banowanie całego zakresu
<Stirlitz> a kogo to, za "moich" czsów wszystkie miały b, a przynajmiej większość.
<avalan> doh
<Stirlitz> Chyba że macie tu cerbera całodobowego.
<BlessJah> może mode +b *!*@gateway//freenode/ip.46.175.111.28?
<BlessJah> web mi wcięło
<mati75> BlessJah: omijał to
<Stirlitz> daj se spokój q jest dobre dla wszystkich
<avalan> daj +r
<Wizard> A co to +r?
<Wizard> I skąd tu nagle tyle ludzi?
 * Wizard czuje się nieswojo.
<avalan> tylko dla zidentyfikowanych
<Stirlitz> Szkoła się zaczęła. Podobno.
<avalan> a osób tyle samo co było jest ;3
<mati75> BlessJah: odłączałem mu sesje i tak wchodził znowu
<mati75> 17:17 -!- Zippa [2eaf6f1c@gateway/web/freenode/ip.46.175.111.28] has quit  [Disconnected by services]
<Wizard> avalan: Ale więcej gada.
<Stirlitz> avalan, a da sie zidentyfikować z weba?
<Wizard> mati75: A od kiedy ty takie rzeczy robisz?
<avalan> Stirlitz: da
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: nicka mu mati75 podebrał
<avalan> tyle że komu by się chciało zakładać
<avalan> Stirlitz: można banować po account
<avalan> :>
<mati75> BlessJah: całą grupe
<avalan>  /mode +b $a:nazwa_konta
<Wizard> O, przydatne.
<Stirlitz> jej moźna no i co, przyjdzie "kolega" za chwilę
<avalan> Wizard: te same co zawsze się odzywają
<mati75> avalan: ja mam jego konto
<Stirlitz> +q jest dobre dla web. Tak myśle!
<avalan> nom
<avalan> dla web/, o to sie rozchodzi
<Wizard> Ale ja czasem używam, jak mi szel padnie i bardzo muszę :(
<avalan> a nie cały gateway
<BlessJah> Wizard: autoryzuj się to ci cloaka naloży
<Wizard> A racja :)
<Wizard> Tak, tak, +q dla web!
<Wizard> :>
 * Tyczek is playing: The Flashbulb [2012 Opus At The End Of Everything #02] Blurry Figures, Far Away [00:31/04:32] (789kbps) (25.6MB) (FLAC) 
<Tyczek> Uh. 5 bluescreenów zanim wystartował.
<mati75> to ja
<BlessJah> oj, IPv6
<Stirlitz> hoho
<Wizard> Tyczek: Bluescreenów? Używasz moca?
<zippa> You are now identified for Zippa.
<Tyczek> Wizard: E nie, drugi komputer. :)
<BlessJah> mati75: nie musisz siedziec tutaj, wystarczy ze sesja wisi
<Tyczek> Flaci tam siedza. :>
<mati75> BlessJah: wiem
<Stirlitz> Na dyskietkach.
<mati75> BlessJah: zaraz zrobię 10 sesji
<Wizard> mati75: Ukradłeś mu konto? :D
<mati75> Wizard: nie, nawet sobie niezarejestował
<Wizard> Tyczek: Ale na windowsie?
<Tyczek> Nom.
<Wizard> Ło boże.
<Tyczek> Dawno powyrastałem z tych linuksów. ;) Fłubara ni ma.
<BlessJah> jest mocp
<Tyczek> NIby tak, ale to tam. :P
<Tyczek> Stirlitz: ma makówkę. :P
<mati75> jest mpd
<BlessJah> jest ale jakby nie bylo
<BlessJah> ile się nasiedziałem, żeby to odpalić
<Stirlitz> Kapuś.
<Tyczek> :>
<Wizard> Kurde, czy tu ktoś w ogóle ma Ubuntu?
<Wizard> Wy śmierdzące trolle :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: wytrzymałem chyab 3 miesiace, potem zaczalem uzywac jak archa
<BlessJah> i wrocilem na archa
 * mati75 now playing: t.A.T.u - Нас не догонят [0:28/4:39 @ 959 kbps]
<Stirlitz> Ja mam na kilkunastu serwerach i na laptopie i pod biurkiem. Wystarczy?
<Wizard> Dobra, nie płaczcie.
<Wizard> A KDE ssie pałę.
<Wizard> Wracam na Unity.
<Wizard> BBL
<Stirlitz> Co tylko trochę mniej ssie.
<Tyczek> Stirlitz: A to małe jest pod lampkę podpięte?
<BlessJah> przywróciłem do życia wmii, przypadkiem udało mi się zamontować 9p
<BlessJah> teraz mogę się bawić
<Stirlitz> Pod lampke jest takie drugie na atomku, ale to małe potrafi tam wysyłać.
<Tyczek> Aaa.
<szkodnik> Wizard, ja mam ubuntu! w gazazu rodzicow
<szkodnik> 1998 :<
<mati75> 98 o ja pier
<szkodnik> poculam sie strasznie stara
<Stirlitz> No ba.
<mati75> mundial z 98 pamiętam
<szkodnik> mhm
<mati75> albo euro
<mati75> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mistrzostwa_Świata_w_Piłce_Nożnej_1998
<BlessJah> mamy listę banów na 41 pozycji
<mati75> szkodnik: z rzeszowa jesteś?
<szkodnik> mati75, nie
<szkodnik> z gdyni
<mati75> to geolokalizacja źle pokazuje
<szkodnik> trudno
<mati75> chociaż
<mati75> CityGdynia, 82 -
<szkodnik> ach
<szkodnik> ktos pokrecil kod pocztowy
<szkodnik> gdynia ma 81
<szkodnik> rzeszow ma 82
<szkodnik> chyba
<szkodnik> inna przyczyna nie przychodzi mi do glowy
<mati75> rzeszów ma 32
<szkodnik> no to nie mam pojecia :)
<mati75> przynajmniej ta dzielnica gdzie mieszkałem
<szkodnik> mati75, http://www.digipedia.pl/ip/?q=81.190.106.88&hash=1bcfaa00368bd0f6c063999e48c71975&submit=Lokalizuj tu dobrze pokazuje
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/9eckozo> (at www.digipedia.pl)
<mati75> szkodnik: masz racje
<Wizard> Jest to +q na web? :>
<gjm>  /mode +q
<Wizard> O jezu, jeszcze mam sprawdzać?
<gjm> BlessJah: Dlaczego uciszyłeś *!*@gateway/*
<gjm> ?
<BlessJah> gjm: zippa
<gjm> Nagorliwość?
<BlessJah> zdjąłem +b i dałem +q
<Wizard> Ja pieprzę, nie chcę nic mówić, ale na #ubuntu-ru jest większy porządek ;)
<gjm> Trzeba było od razu *!*@* dać.
<gjm> na *!*@*
<gjm> Boże, co za ludzie.
<BlessJah> gjm: gadaj z Stirlitzem, on dał +b
<gjm> Meh. Róbta co chceta, mówiłem.
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: gjm ma zastrzeżenia co do twojego bana
<gjm> I pozwól że moje zastrzeżenia będę przedstawiał _sam_
<BlessJah> gjm: aj, za wysokie progi?
<gjm> Srogi.
<szkodnik> :<
<BlessJah> przyszedłeś i wszystko popsułeś
<BlessJah> widzisz co narobiłeś? szkodnik placze
<gjm> Bardzo mi przykro że wcale mi nie przykro.
<Wizard> /o\
<BlessJah> a mi się jakoś tak smutno zrobiło
<Wizard> :(
<BlessJah> już pół paczki ciastek wrąbałem
<BlessJah> ale z innego powodu
<BlessJah> no i nikogo, żeby mnie pocieszył :(
<Wizard> BlessJah: :*
<Wizard> Co wy się tak rzuciacie?
<BlessJah> nie wiem o co mu chodzi, szukał pretekstu
<Wizard> gjm: Co się tak obrażasz jak Wizard?
<BlessJah> Wizard: koleżanka mi do wojska poszła
<Wizard> lolco?!
<BlessJah> wojskowo-lekarski
<gjm> Wizard: Obrażam?
<Wizard> BlessJah: O jaa.
<Stirlitz> Kto ma jeszcze jakieś zastrzeżenia?
 * Stirlitz skrupulatnie skrobie w notesiku
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: pewnie zippa, ale jest zbyt nieśmiały, żeby powiedzieć
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> Stirlitz: Pytaj BlessJaha, on zna zastrzeżenia wszystkich.
<Wizard> gjm: Weno wyluzuj.
<gjm> Jestem okropnie wyluzowany, jak nigdy dotąd.
<Stirlitz> Mam takie dziwne uczucie, że obydwaj nigdy nie byliście w normalnym świecie.
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: BlessJah: Dlaczego uciszyłeś *!*@gateway/*; ?; Nagorliwość?; Trzeba było od razu *!*@* dać.; na *!*@*;
<BlessJah> jeszcze mi ucięło 'Boże, co za ludzie.'
<gjm> Napisz skarkę.
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> gjm: wyłożyłeś swoje zażalenia niewłaściwej osobie, przekazałem je
<Wizard> Kto to pisał skarki?
<gjm> Wizard: foreste
<Stirlitz> \o/ kofam czytać skarki.
<Wizard> Ah, foreste pisał skarki.
<Wizard> Racja.
<BlessJah> myślę że nie ma sensu ciągnąć tematu ze mną, dyskutuj z Stirlitzem
<gjm> BlessJah: Od kiedy jesteś moją sekretarką?
<Stirlitz> Nie wiem, ale dupa mnie nie boli.
<Wizard> Nie mów brzydko :(
<BlessJah> gjm: argumentum ad personam nic nie wnoszą do dyskusji
<szkodnik> jak przekupki na targu
<szkodnik> bleh
<Wizard> :)
<szkodnik> spokojnie moje panie, dla wszsytkich wystarczy
<gjm> Nie zrozumiałeś mnie. Wystarczyło napisać dlaczego to zrobiłeś. Czy jak ktoś płaci Ci za jedną godzinę to robisz drugą za darmo?
<BlessJah> szkodnik: jestem nieszczęśliwy a gjm stara się to wykorzystać :(
<szkodnik> BlessJah, daj mu ignore?
<gjm> qermit kiedyś pytał czy ktoś nie chce zostać jego prawą ręką, obowiązki były ciekawe, nadawałbyś się.
<Wizard> BlessJah: Ale to nie jest poradnia psychologiczną.
<Wizard> gjm: On ma żonę.
<gjm> Wizard: Nie było Cię wtedy.
<BlessJah> gjm: to ty nie zrozumiałeś mnie, starasz się mnie wyprowadzić z równowagi ogbrażając mnie i usiłujesz oddalić się od śliskiego dla ciebie tematu krytyki decyzji Stirlitza
<BlessJah> proponuję porzucenie tematu
<BlessJah> Wizard: kucharska też nie, a wczoraj pomagaliście
<Wizard> Chłopaki, idźcie z tym na /kłery.
<szkodnik> zaraz was po katach porozstawiam
<Wizard> szkodnik: Dajesz.
<BlessJah> Wizard: ja tego nie chcę ciągnąć
<Wizard> Zaszkodź im!
<gjm> Śliskie to są dla mnie twoje wymówki.
<Wizard> /o\
<BlessJah> szkodnik: pociesz mnie, koleżanka poszła mi do wojska i jestem smutny
<szkodnik> BlessJah, a co nas to obchodzi?
<BlessJah> gjm: niech tak będzie, możesz już skonczyć?
<BlessJah> szkodnik: :)
<BlessJah> tfu
<szkodnik> chowujesz sie jak baba
<szkodnik> zachowujesz*
<Wizard> szkodnik++
<gjm> Daj mi spokój.
<Wizard> gjm: Piłeś?
<BlessJah> a co mam robic, ona zachowała się jak chłop, to ja rozpaczam jak baba
<Stirlitz> buhehe
<Wizard> No jest w tym jakaś szczątkowa logika nawet :)
<gjm> Wizard: Nie mogę, chory jestem.
<Wizard> Stirlitzowi wpadła za kołnierz gąsiennica.
<Wizard> - Gdzieś niedaleko wybuchł czołg! - pomysłał Stirlitz.
<Stirlitz> Ortopedyczny.
<szkodnik> jeeeju ale mi sie chce kawy!
<szkodnik> a na 8 do pracy
<Wizard> O tej gadzinie?
<szkodnik> no w;smie
<szkodnik> i to jest problem
<Stirlitz> Mimo wszystko, ostatnio tu wpadam i trochę dziwnie tu jest.
<szkodnik> bo bezkofeinowa zostala w biurze
<Stirlitz> Musi znak czasów.
<Wizard> Stirlitz: Cóż.
<Wizard> Stirlitz: Ja też się w pewnym momencie wycofałem.
<BlessJah> Wizard: w sumie rozpaczam jak facet, mam pierwszy raz tak silna potrzeba schlac sie w trupa
<szkodnik> w sumie nie ma cestera, ale jest BlessJah, tak samo sie obraza i ryczy czasem jak panienka
<Wizard> BlessJah: To się schlej.
<Wizard> Najwyżej nie pójdziesz na zajęcia, albo pójdziesz naprany.
<gjm> #trudnesprawy
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, potem będzie z górki.
<BlessJah> nie, juz sie wzialem w garsc
<Wizard> gjm: Dawaj!
<szkodnik> BlessJah, a moze jaka kazda szanujaca sie kobieta w tej sytacji powinienes wciagnac tabliczke czekolady?
<Stirlitz> Zrób kurs na sekretarkę!
 * Wizard już więcej nie je czekolady.
<BlessJah> szkodnik: wciagnalem pol paczki ciasteczek, ktora jej kupilem i jest mi troche niedobrze
<szkodnik> mhm
<szkodnik> to idz sie spic
<Stirlitz> Piwa byś się napił jak facet.
<szkodnik> i przestan lamentowc
<szkodnik> Stirlitz, on nei moze
<BlessJah> spoko, juz koncze
<szkodnik> nieletni jest
<Wizard> <Stirlitz> Piwa byś się napił jak facet.
 * Wizard dumnie unosi puszkę.
<BlessJah> szkodnik: jestem letni, za to abstynent
<Stirlitz> hy!
<szkodnik> (mentalnie)
<Stirlitz> wydało się szkodniku
<Wizard> LOL
<Wizard> szkodnik++
<Wizard> Jak to abstynent?
<Wizard> Ja nie lubię abstynentów.
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie pije alkoholu
<Wizard> Bo to jest podejrzane.
<Stirlitz> Conajmniej.
<Wizard> Rozumiem, jak ktoś nie przepada i np. piwko sobie wypije i mu starczy.
<gjm> Wizard: Co mam dawać?
<Wizard> Albo jak musi wstać rano i jechać autem.
<BlessJah> ech, muszę sobie jakąś chorobę znaleźć
<Wizard> Ale, kurde, *w ogóle*?
<gjm> Śmiertelną najlepiej.
<Stirlitz> gjm++
<Wizard> To już jest choroba, prawie tak samo poważna, jak wegetarianizm!
<BlessJah> Wizard: kieliszek szampana na sylwestra i drugi przy jakiejś okazji w ciągu roku
<Wizard> Niezbyt przekonujące.
<Wizard> :)
<gjm> To mój kot więcej pije.
<Wizard> No dobra, już, skończcie.
<Stirlitz> Musi ciota, albo informatyk.
<szkodnik> gjm, ktory?
<Wizard> Mój kot nie pije.
<gjm> szkodnik: Ten czarny.
<szkodnik> hmm
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: informatyk? toż to na kacu najlepszy kod powstaje
<szkodnik> moje nie pija
<BlessJah> http://xkcd.com/323/
<Wizard> Wszyscy mają koty?
<szkodnik> kiedys kolega probowall dac im piwo
<gjm> szkodnik: Bo im nie dajesz.
<szkodnik> liczylam na to, ze sie spija i dadza nam spokoj
<szkodnik> ale nie chcialy :(
<kretu> bo śmierdzi
<BlessJah> szkodnik: sproboj z rozcienczona wodka
<kretu> z łyskasem by trza wymieszać
<BlessJah> moj pies pewnie by probowal wypic gdyby mial mozliwosc
<Wizard> gjm: #trudnesprawy.
<Stirlitz> Tak apropos, ktoś z obecnych "pisze" jakie cmsy itp? Albo może kogoś polecić?
<szkodnik> kretu, toim zdaniem wodka nie smierdzi?:D
<Wizard> kretu: :*
<szkodnik> po wczorajszym czyszczeniu lodowki sporytusem nadal sie trzymaja od niej z dala
<Wizard> Żyjesz!
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: bastetmilo wdraża wordpressa i robi front-end
<Wizard> kretu: Czemu nie chcesz iść na kickbox?
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> Byś mógł mi przylać od czasu do czasu. Nie kusi?
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, pytałem o pisanie nie o łodpresów wdrażanie.
<BlessJah> a, takie "pisanie"
<Wizard> Stirlitz: Ja się zabieram..
<Wizard> Ale to tak tylko po to, żeby poznać jeden lib.
<kretu> Wizard: nos mam krzywy i bez tego
<BlessJah> mam dwóch kumpli, ale nie wiem czy moge polecic, bo nigdy nie widzialem zadnej ich pracy
<Wizard> kretu: :(
<kretu> szkodnik: wódka tez smierdzi
<szkodnik> no wlasnie
<szkodnik> wodki tez nie rusza
<kretu> wszystko co ma mocniejszy zapach i nie jest mięsem kotom raczej nie podejdzie
<Wizard> Heh.
<szkodnik> no to jak spic koty?
<szkodnik> nakarmic spitym kurczakiem?:D
<Wizard> A mój wczoraj pizzę jadł.
<szkodnik> Wizard, jeden z moich uwielbia obierki od ziemniakow
<szkodnik> koty maja skrzywienia
<Wizard> :D
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, to musi byc ktoś sprawdzony bo potem trzeba jeszcze toto rozwijać jakby co, studenci raczej odpadają. Chyba że mają firmę i już cokolwiek zrobili.
<kretu> szkodnik: jak wynajde sposób to się pochwale
<Wizard> Stirlitz: Ile płacisz?
<kretu> ale jezeli chodzi o żarcie, to koty nie są tak głupie jak psy
<szkodnik> Wizard, naromiast lody smietankowe kocha chyba kazdy kot
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: zrobili, nie mają firmy ale jeden w firmie pracuje, natomiast tak jak mowie, nie moge zagwarantowac ze bedzie solidnie, bo nie wiem
<szkodnik> w kazdy razie jak do tej pory kazdy moj je uwielbial
<Stirlitz> Wizard, cóż to za głupie pytanie skoro nie wiesz co trzeba robić?
<Wizard> Stirlitz: Bo oczekuję odpowiedzi xxxzł za godzinę :D
<BlessJah> podaj jakies wymagania, zarys, cos, to podesle
<Stirlitz> Nie, za napisanie uruchomienie, potem za ewentualne poprawki.
<bastetmilo> Stirlitz: miałam kiedyś własnego cmsa.
<Wizard> Cześć, bastetmilo.
<bastetmilo> hej Wizard
<Stirlitz> No, ja też.
<bastetmilo> w ogóle cześć wszystkim.
<szkodnik> hej bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> halo szkodnik
<gjm> Tak.
<bastetmilo> pozdrowienia ze Szwajcarii :)
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Jesteś u Kifki?
<Stirlitz> hy! przywiezie nam scyzoryki.
<Wizard> kretu: On ci zabrał hy!
<kretu> hy jest jakuba
<kretu> nie zabrał
<Stirlitz> Moje hy! było pierwsze tzn u Wędrowycza było.
<Wizard> Jakuba? Torina?
<Wizard> AAA!
<Wizard> TEGO Jakuba.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: jestem.
<Wizard> Pozdrów.
<Wizard> O ile nie ma zamiaru mi wyrywać części ciała :)
<Stirlitz> Kifka w szwajcarii?
<bastetmilo> Stirlitz: nom.
<Stirlitz> To już tyle lat.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a za co?
<bastetmilo> A. Macie pozdrowienia wszyscy od Kifki
<Wizard> :)
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, Wizard napiszę wam jutro krótką "specyfikację" tego czegoś. Potem ma być wycena itp.
<bastetmilo> Stirlitz: ja tez chcę.
<Wizard> Stirlitz: OK.
<Stirlitz> bastetmilo, ok
<BlessJah> ok, podesle kumplowi
<Wizard> Byle nie w *doc.
 * kretu może być konsultantem
<kretu> ;-]
<Wizard> :-D
<Wizard> Ja już jestem.
<Wizard> Stirlitz: A zapomniałem. To ma być PHP?
<gjm> Branoc.
<Wizard> Pa :*
<Skrzyp> re
<Stirlitz> Wizard, właściwie obojętnie byle by działało po linuksami.
<BlessJah> to php
<Skrzyp> o, szymoknki i inne dziady poszły spać
<Skrzyp> jak miło
<Skrzyp> szymonki*
<Wizard> Skrzyp!
<Skrzyp> Wizard: słucham?
<Wizard> Kopę lat.
<Skrzyp> ano.
<Skrzyp> Wizard: postawiłeś już OS4 na pałerbuku? ;P
<bastetmilo> o. Skrzyp.
<Skrzyp> o, ja.
<Wizard> Nie, mam tam OS X.
<Wizard> Jeszcze.
<kretu> Skrzyp: nie na czasie jesteś
<kretu> on teraz uwielbia ubuntu
<Wizard> OS4 nawet nie próbowałem.
<Wizard> kretu: Już od dłuższego czasu uwielbiam Ubuntu.
<Skrzyp> Wizard: MorphOS już chodzi na PB.
<Skrzyp> Bardzo ładnie.
<Wizard> Nie na moim, sprawdzałem.
<Skrzyp> Tylko trzeba go skraczyć.
<Skrzyp> Wizard: a którego ty masz?
<Skrzyp> G5?
<Wizard> Ja mam 5,5, oni obsługują 5,6 w górę.
<Wizard> Nie było PBooków G5.
<Wizard> Z resztą, to nawet wifi nie umie, to po co mi to?
<Wizard> Poza tym, #ppa, #morphos.
<Skrzyp> Umie
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> A javę?
<Skrzyp> Ale tylko prism2 i inne gówna.
<Skrzyp> Javę chyba nie.
<Wizard> No to pffff.
<Skrzyp> Chociaż, dunno.
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: język
<Stirlitz> Mnie ktoś za to ostatnio tu opieprzył.
<Wizard> Skrzyp: Mniejsza.
<Wizard> PBook dostanie Ubuntu, jak już wydadzą 12.10
<Stirlitz> "Nie ume" a tak się u nas mówi.
<Wizard> Stirlitz: Gdzie to jest u was? :)
<Stirlitz> Ech wybaczcie, "nowa" klawiatura.
<Skrzyp> Wizard: ra, i jeszcze Unity3D mu dasz?
<Wizard> No właśnie chcę zobaczyć jak to chodzi :)
<Stirlitz> Wizard, na śluncku.
<Wizard> Ah, Ślůnsk.
<Stirlitz> No taki nie, Opolski.
<Wizard> :)
<Skrzyp> Stirlitz: ty z Opola?
<Stirlitz> z Kędzierzyna
<Skrzyp> Stirlitz: to blisko.
<Wizard> Kędzierzyn jest w Opolskim?
<bastetmilo> Stirlitz: o. Mój kumple z pracy jest z Kędzierzyna.
<bastetmilo> podobno nie lubiecie tam Cyganów.
<Stirlitz> Jaki ten świat mały :>
<Stirlitz> Nie lubimy, ale jak jadę dp Krnova to oni tam jeszcze lepiej nie lubią.
<Stirlitz> I to jest dopiero fajne ;P
<Wizard> Krnov to w Czechach?
<Stirlitz> uhm
<Wizard> Hmm, zna ktoś jakiś *normalny* program do DLNA?
<Wizard> Bo xbmc normlany nie jest.
<Wizard> :(
<Stirlitz> Pewnie trzeba mieć windows.
<Wizard> Stirlitz: Człowkieku, kiedyś moja żona przyniosła w pracy laptopa z windowsem, pół godziny klikała, zanim zaczęliśmy oglądać film.
<Wizard> A potem się okazało, że windows media frajer coś nie teges i np. po 20 minutach filmu zaczyna klatkować albo głos ginie, albo obraz.
<Wizard> /o\
<bastetmilo> Windows.
<Wizard> Albo klikam || na pilocie, wracam z WC i już nie da się grać, bo wychodzi i "połączenie przerwane"
<Wizard> Jedyne co działa dobrze, to minidlna, ale jest tak niezwykle upierdliwe w konfiguracji..
<Skrzyp> trza mieć oesiks
<Skrzyp> i AirPlay ;)
<Wizard> Nie no, kurwa wasza mać, na #ubuntu pytam o program na UBUNTU.
<BlessJah> język
<avalan> xbmc
<Wizard> Ssie pałę, już pisałem.
<avalan> mi działał
<avalan> ;3
<Skrzyp> Wizard: to se weź zobacz, czy czegoś na contest nie dali
<Wizard> A wiesz, że dobry pomysł?
<Skrzyp> no ba
<Wizard> Co prawda przeglądałem listę kiedyś i nie przypominam sobie. Ale kto wie?
<Wizard> Kurde, sam mogłem wziąć udział w tym app contest.
<Skrzyp> tak w temacie OSX
<Skrzyp> http://komixxy.pl/1243942/
<Skrzyp> ;D
<Skrzyp> Wizard: jeszcze chyba jest
<Skrzyp> cały czas
<Wizard> Teraz już nie zdążę.
<Stirlitz> Wizard, po mojemy xbmc ssie, lepiej tvheadend + vlc ale trzeba wydłubać.
<Wizard> Ano.
<avalan> Skrzyp: masz 10 lat?
<Wizard> Dłubanie minidlna.conf to 5 minut, jak się nie pomylisz.
<Skrzyp> avalan: nie
<avalan> to w sumie nie widze innego powodu żeby to smieszne było
<Wizard> Co prawda, to prawda.
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Stirlitz> Wizard, ja dłubałem przy dvbs zawsze i w końcu się teraz tego pozbywam. ZAWSZE coś nie do końca działa mimo super hiper wspieranej karty.
<Wizard> No DLNA to nie DVBS :)
<Stirlitz> a dokładając do tego niby super wspieraną nvidię pod linuksem, dopowiedz sobie sam.
<Wizard> To w sumie zwykły, badziewny, serwer http, co soap wypycha.
<Stirlitz> Wizard, wiem tylko że to tak samo ...owo działa.
<Wizard> W przypadku DLNA jest to zwyczajnie wina okrutnego doboru technologii + oczywiście telewizor.
<Wizard> Osobiście mam telewizor Samsunga i jest to kupa jakich mało.
<Wizard> Ja nie wiem, czy Azjaci nie potrafią kawałka kodu porządnie napisać, że to musi tak ssać?
<Stirlitz> Tylko że uruchamiasz takie cuś na windows i gra.
<kretu> było heliosa sobie kupić
<kretu> byś nie miał problemu
<Wizard> Stirlitz: Napisałem ci co było na windows.
<Stirlitz> W ogóle nie rozumiem jak można z xbmc zrobić serwer multimediów. Toż toto się sypie nieodłącznie od systemu i sprzętu.
<Wizard> Stirlitz: No widać można.
<Wizard> W sumie, to szkoda, ze VLC nie ma tego z paczki.
<Wizard> Chyba napiszę jakąś obudówkę do minidlna.
<Wizard> Minidlna wystawia rurkę do której się można podłączyć.
<Wizard> Może się da z tym gadać jakoś łatwo.
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Tymczasem - dobranoc.
<Stirlitz> Wizard, a ktoś oprócz azjatów produkuje telewizory?
<Stirlitz> W sensie wykorzystując swoje części i technologie?
<szkodnik> moze ja spac pojde?
<Skrzyp> po co?
<Skrzyp> chociaż...
<Skrzyp> ja mam na 7:30 jutro
<Skrzyp> okurwa, racja
<szkodnik> dobra, to sobie pojde
<szkodnik> dobrej nocy
<BlessJah> pa
<qermit> co sie dzialo jak mnie nie bylo?
<BlessJah> dałem +qq-b
<BlessJah> poza tym nic ciekawego
<BlessJah> qermit: jak nie masz nic przeciwko, to zdejme Biszkopcikowi, bedzie +qq-b-q
<qermit> a wlasnie
<qermit> BlessJah: dlaczego dałeś na całego gatewaya?
<BlessJah> kolejny
<qermit> BlessJah: chodzi o zippe?
<BlessJah> tak
<qermit> ale na niego jest nastawiony
<BlessJah> ale ja tylko zmieniłem z +b na +q
<qermit> można jeszcze dać na realname i wtedy gateway też zostanie złapany
<BlessJah> masz log, mozesz poprawic
<BlessJah> qermit: zdaje sie ze pisal z dwoch albo trzech adresow, byc moze to wystarczy zbanowac
<qermit> tak wiem
<qermit> nawet z ipv6
<qermit> BlessJah: zaraz sprawdze co to za ipv4
<BlessJah> ja sie w miedzyczasie zmywam
<BlessJah> tak powoli
<qermit> mam nadzieję że to zadziałało
<qermit> BlessJah: mam arkusz kalkulacyjny z banami :E
<BlessJah> kalkulujesz ip, czy wpisujesz powód i datę?
<BlessJah> hej, /64 to nie jest pół internetu?
<qermit> na razie mam zippe w osobie trzech adresów
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Spoko, cieszę się ;-)
<qermit> BlessJah: a /64 w ipv6 to jest raptem jedna podsieć
<BlessJah> e, dobrze mowisz
<BlessJah> to idzie wykladniczo, nie liniowo
<ftpd> 23:56:21 |    BlessJah   | hej, /64 to nie jest pół internetu?
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> "Specjalista" w akcji.
<DaZ> ja sie nie znam na tych podsieciach
<DaZ> ;_;
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-02
<BlessJah> sigh
<bjfs> łork!
<BlessJah> o/
<BlessJah> ambitny plan pójścia przed siódmą i wyjścia przed piętnastą diabli wzięli
<sysek> BlessJah: why
<pejot> dzien dobry
<Wizard> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> Dzień dobry :)
<Ashiren> jak tam pierwszy dzien szkoly
<Wizard> Daj spokój, miałem jechać autem do pracy, bo pogoda do dupy, ale se przypomniałem, że dziś zaczynają gimbusy szkołę.
<Wizard> I dobrze zrobiłem.
<Ashiren> :c
<Wizard> Ja nie wiem, czy dzieciory nie mogą jechać do budy autobusem czy tramwajem? Tylko je trzeba wieźć w tę i potem wracać? :P
<Ashiren> dzis to tylko rozpoczecie
<sysek> nie mogom
<ciekawski> cześć, czy jeśli kasuję sobie pendrive używając dd if=/dev/zera of=/dev/sdb (mial klopoty z prawidlowym odczytaniem partycji) to powinienem dodac np. bs=512 by szybciej szlo?
<ciekawski> moze domyslnie nadpisuje po jednym bajcie np? I dlatego tak wolno idzie? 8 GB już z godzinę nadpisuje
<ciekawski> iostat pokazuje ze cos tam sie do niego przesyla a urzadzenie jest zajete w 100%
<Wizard> Nie wiem po co tak robisz.
<ciekawski> tak sie nie kasuje pendrive'ow?
<Wizard> Nie no, kasuje :)
<Wizard> Tylko to trwa długo.
<Wizard> Być może bs coś da.
 * Wizard ziewa.
<Wizard> Ale się nie wyspałem.
<Ashiren> bs=512 jest domyslne
<Ashiren> minimalnie mozna przyspieszyc bs=1M
<Ashiren> a najlepiej dd if=/dev/zero bs=1M | pv | dd of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<Wizard> Brawo, Ashiren. Dostajesz piątkę.
<Ashiren> :3
<Wizard> Masz już kota?
<ciekawski> Ashiren: o fajne to pv. Skoro wiele już nie przyspieszę to zostawiam jak jest, a innym razem sobie skorzystam. Dzięki
<shpaq> pv fajne
<Ashiren> Wizard: nie mam :(((
<Wizard> Ashiren: Czemu?
<Ashiren> Wizard: jeszcze sie nie wyprowadzilem
<Ashiren> a tak mama nie lubi kotow
<Wizard> O, pv nie znałem. Dobre!
<sysek> co robi pv ?
<ciekawski> pipe viewer - czy jakos tak, pokazuje transfer i/lub pasek postepu
<ciekawski> wygląda wtedy jak wget
<Wizard> Ashiren: To się wyprowadź :)
<ciekawski> o skończyło się moje dd. 1,7 MB/s dlatego się niecierpliwiłem
<sysek> zaraz padne
<sysek> chyba znow mam goraczke
<sysek> ale trzeba napierdalac
<sysek> ojej
<sysek> wlasnie sobie usiwadomilem,ze jestem na kanale ubuntu
<Wizard> Tym razem zostanie ci to wybaczone.
<sysek> dziekuje
<TheNumb> sysek: spokojnie, i tak nikt nie zauważył, bo nikogo nie ma na kanale.
<shpaq> ja jestgem
<shpaq> widziałem
<shpaq> i mam logi ;)
<bastetmilo> ja widziałam
<TheNumb> Wy się nie liczycie <:
<TheNumb> Bo i tak lurkujecie tylko
<sysek> :(
<Wizard> Co robią?
<Wizard> Rurkują?
<TheNumb> Tak, na uwalonym stole
 * shpaq is a known lurker
<sysek> czy majac arduino moge pisac w assemblerze ?
<sysek> mega mnie to zastanawia
<sysek> jak np kontrolowac mikroprocesor
<jacekowski> arduino to zwykly avr jest
<jacekowski> tyle ze dostajesz ladne IDE z kompilatorem C i ladnymi naglowkami i bajerami ktore robia za ciebie wszystko
<jacekowski> ale bierzesz normalne avr studio, i mozesz programowac jak normalnego AVRa
<jacekowski> tylko musisz sobie sciagnac schemat plytki i datasheet do tego avra co tam jest
<jacekowski> bo pin1 to bedzie cos w stylu portb.3
<jacekowski> znaczy sie 3 bit PORTB
<Wizard> Ależ to było fajne dłubanie.
<Wizard> A ile się nadenerwowałem :D
<sysek> no tak, ale zeby kontrolowac procesor, to musze miec nie wiem.. dokumentacje ?
<Wizard> Ale jak kontrolować?
<sysek> no wlasnie nie umiem ujac tego. np nie wiem, dodawanie o
<jacekowski> sysek: nie do konca
<jacekowski> sysek: na avr bez problemu odpalisz program typu main(){int a,b,c; b=2;c=3;a=b+c;}
<jacekowski> tylko ze co z tym zrobisz
<jacekowski> bo printf to nie ma
<jacekowski> bo ekranu nie ma
<jacekowski> znaczy sie mozna podlaczyc, ale trzeba zaprogramowac sobie najpierw
<sysek> mhm
<sysek> a ktory atmega na poczatek ? bo nie wiem czy kupic arduino czy np zlozyc samemu cos
<Wizard> Kup jakiś kontroler do nauki najlepiej
<Wizard> Kiedyś były takie fajne na 8080.
<Wizard> Chyba, że koniecznie chcesz AVR.
<jacekowski> arduino jest tanie
<jacekowski> ew. jakas plytka od atmela
<Wizard> A Arduino ma narzędzia dla linuksa?
<sysek> ma
<sysek> no wlasnie mysle co kupic
<sysek> http://mikrokontrolery.blogspot.com/
<sysek> znaazlem to
<Wizard> Ej, fajne jest to arduino.
<Wizard> Mógłbym zrobić sobie wifi i czytnik pendrajwów do c64 :>
<Wizard> E, nie chciałoby mi się.
<drathir> Wizard: w sensie do comodore64 ? O.o
<drathir> bry...
<Wizard> No.
<Wizard> NightWish`: Fajny host :)
<m477> jazda jazda jazda....
<Wizard> m477: Ty jak zwykle udajesz, że jesteś na haju?
<m477> to zalezy
<m477> ostatnio wskoczylem na antydpresanty, po ktorych troche wykrecony chodze
<gjm> To się wyprostuj.
<bastetmilo> m477: co bierzesz?
<m477> bastetmilo: bupropion
<m477> dobrze speeduje
<bastetmilo> m477: ja brałam amitryptyline
<Wizard> Borze.
<m477> psychotrop
<Wizard> /o\
<gjm> <o>
<bastetmilo> plus tegretol na wyciszenie
<m477> i jak
<Wizard> "Przpisuje mi tegretol, normalnie - na szjbę"
<bastetmilo> m477: jak widać, wciąż żyję, więc zadziałało :D
<Wizard> A to chciałaś się chlastać?
<m477> to, że  żyjesz jeszcze o niczym nie świadczy ;p
<bastetmilo> Wizard: chlastać. Hehehe. Nadal chcę, ale już tak mniej :)
<Wizard> :o
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no nie rób takiej miny.
<Wizard> Choroby psychiczne są straszne.
<bastetmilo> Tak.
<bastetmilo> Ale mogę być dziwna i nikt mi nie robi z tego powodu wyrzutów (no bo mam ChAD, mogę mieć odpały).
<gjm> Strach się bać.
<Wizard> Co to jest ChAD?
<bastetmilo> Choroba Afektywna Dwubiegunowa
<m477> raz masz hipomanie, a raz depreche
<bastetmilo> hipomania to lekka odmiana manii
<bastetmilo> ale kiedys schorzenie sie nazywało psychoza maniakalno depresyjna
<Wizard> A, kojarzę to. Moja babcia prawdopodobnie na to jest chora.
<Wizard> Cały czas twierdzi, że ją wydziedziczyli, że ją chcą okraść.
<Wizard> Albo gania po wsi :)
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie, to jest schizofrenia.
<Wizard> Tylko ona się nie leczy.
<Wizard> Bo lekarze chcą ją zabić.
<m477> lolz
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no, schizofrenia. Ja nie mam zwidów. ChAD to co innego.
<m477> bastetmilo: hipomania jest silniejsza od mani, jak sama nazwa wskazuje HIPO...
<Wizard> Ona też nie ma zwidów.
<bastetmilo> m477: dokształć się.
<bastetmilo> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hipomania
<bastetmilo> Wizard: to ma urojenia.
<Wizard> Jak zwał, tak zwał.
<m477> to przepraszam
<Wizard> Leczyć się nie chce.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: to przesrane. Widziałam raz nieleczoną schizofrenie. To jest straszne.
<m477> jakby mnie lekarz chcial zabic tez bym się nie chciał.
<Wizard> Nie wiadomo, czy to schizofrenia. Ja myślę, że zaawansowana afektywna ;P
<bastetmilo> Wizard: hahaha. Nie.
<Wizard> Słuchaj, nie jestem lekarzem. A żaden lekarz jej jeszcze nie badał.
<Wizard> Ja se mogę poczytać na wikipedii. Objawy pasują.
<m477> takie diagnozowanie jest o kant **** :)
<bastetmilo> Wizard: w depresji nie ma urojeń.
<Wizard> m477: Diagnoza bastetmilo też :)
<m477> jaka diagnoza
<bastetmilo> Wizard: zawsze możesz ubezwłasnowolnić babcie i zacząć leczyć na siłe.
<Wizard> Nie moja sprawa w sumie.
<Wizard> Chociaż, kurwa, moja!
<Wizard> Eh..
<Wizard> Ups, przepraszam.
<m477> :oo
<bjfs> Wychować się ze schizofrenikiem...
<bastetmilo> właśnie widać skutki :>
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Gdzie widać
<Wizard> ?
<bastetmilo> 15:02 < Wizard> Chociaż, kurwa, moja!
<gjm> :o
<Wizard> Przeprosiłem!
<bastetmilo> ;)
<bastetmilo> a ja żartowałam :>
<Wizard> Szatanie, jak ja nie lubię tej roboty.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: to się zwolnij i znajdź inna, którą będziesz lubił.
<bjfs> Praca to praca, przyjemności są gdzie indziej ;F
<bastetmilo> bjfs: ja czasem lubię swoją pracę. Jak nie muszę programować :)
<shpaq> bjfs: bez sensu, cały deal polega na tym żeby robić coś przyjemnego i dostawać za to hajs
<shpaq> hajs się musi zgadzać, ot co :D
<Wizard> Za picie piwa dają gdzieś piniondze?
<shpaq> Wizard: tak
<Wizard> Gdzie?
<Wizard> Tylko nie mów, że w MOPSie :D
<bjfs> beer tester
<shpaq> knajpa tester
<shpaq> tajemniczy klient
<Lakii> ;]
<jacekowski> Wizard: ja w sumie mam placone za picie piwa
<jacekowski> Wizard: jak jestem gdzies na wyjezdzie
<sysek> jacekowski: przygarnij mnie
<jacekowski> pffff
<sysek> mam dość
<sysek> pracuje do konca roku i wyjezdazm stad
<jankrk> oj co sie stalo?
<Dreadlish> to wyjeżdżaj :/
<TheNumb> sysek: z dupogrodu?
<sysek> z bylej socjalistycznej stolicy, ktora przmianowala sie na kapitalizm ogorkowy
<sysek> jankrk: wszystko mnie juz denerwuje
<jankrk> mnie czasem ludzie, bo resztaw kazdym kraju ma wady i zalety
<jankrk> ale pobył bym chetnie w jakims innym społeczenstwie
<sysek> co z tego, ze dostane te 1500 zl
<sysek> nie stac mnie na nic
<TheNumb> sysek: poseł dostnie 15000 zł i nie stać go na nic :(
<bastetmilo> sysek: mało trochę jak na wykfalifikowanego pracownika
<TheNumb> *dostanie
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: w
<sysek> bastetmilo: nie jestem takim czlowiekiem
<jankrk> moze pora prace zmienic?
<sysek> jankrk: dopiero znalazlem
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: aa. To mi nie pasowało :) dzięki za zwrócenie uwagi :)
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: nmzc
<sysek> i mam prace do konca roku, na akord
<sysek> wiec robie jak najwiecej
<jankrk> hm no nie mi oceniac, ale moze z czasem bedzie lepiej jak nabierzesz doswiadczenia itd?
<sysek> moze i tak, ale ja po prostu nie mam ochoty zyc w tym kraju
<sysek> nie chce tutaj zdobywac doswiadczenia
<sysek> nie chce zakladac tutaj rodziny
<jankrk> rozumiem, no z tą rodziną ma to sens
<jankrk> mi sie podoba fakt, ze np w azji dziewczyny nie omijają informatyki szerokim łukiem tylko czesto wybierają ją jako kierunek studiów
<sysek> ciekawe jak wyglada support w innym kraju
<sysek> zamowilem kuriera w warszawie zeby wyslac lapka do serwisu
<sysek> 2 dni
<TheNumb> sysek: no i?
<sysek> to, ze dojazd z ups do mnie na ursynow zajmuje jakies 30 min
<TheNumb> sysek: w sensie, że w 2 dni naprawili czy jeszcze nie dotarł kurier?
<sysek> jeszcze kurier nie dotarl
<TheNumb> Warszawa :D
<TheNumb> W moim wypadku Dell naprawił laptopa w 4 dni.
<sysek> o tym mowie
<sysek> 2 dni musze czekac az kurier przyjedzie
<TheNumb> Zgłosiłem awarię i tego samego dnia przyjechał kurier.
<sysek> i pewnie kolejne 10 lat bede czekal na naprawe
<TheNumb> sysek: porób zdjęcia laptopa
<TheNumb> Szmaciarze mi przerysowali
<sysek> o
<sysek> dobry pomysl
<TheNumb> Tylko z każdej strony
<TheNumb> Bo ja zapomniałem z tyłu i akurat tam zarysowany ._.
<TheNumb> sysek: ja wysłałem bez dysku twardego
<TheNumb> Nie było żadnego problemu
<jankrk> jest tu może ktoś z doświadczeniem w pisaniu aplikacji KDE? chodzi mi o API KDE stricte
<sysek> TheNumb: myslisz, ze jak oddam to zabiora mi dysk?
<TheNumb> sysek: nie, ale będą przeglądać ;-)
<TheNumb> Chyba, że szyfrujesz
<sysek> tam nic nie ma
<TheNumb> ;p
<sysek> lapek sie popsul po wgraniu fedory
<TheNumb> Ja wolę dmuchać na zimne
<TheNumb> (;
<sysek> watpie zeby umieli sie obslugiwac linuksem
<sysek> koles byl lekko zdziwiony, ze nie mam windowsa
<sysek> chyba musze sie ogolic
<sysek> ciekawe czy metro zbuduja na czas, lol
<TheNumb> sysek: ogolisz się a dalej nie będzie zbudowane.
<Wizard> jankrk: #kde-dev czy tam #kde-devel
<Wizard> Kanał jest dość żywy.
<mateusz_1> czesc
<Wizard> Cześć, mateusz_1.
<mateusz_1> Wizard: witam ;)
<Wizard> Gentoo się sypło ;)
<marcin_88> panowie, jaką polecacie aplikacje pogodową?
<jankrk> aplikacje na linuxa?
<Wizard> meteo.pl
<jankrk> czy na telefon? ja napisałem gui do meteo.pl, ale nie publikowałem w sumie
<jankrk> nie wiedziałem czy bedzie zainteresowanie
<marcin_88> apkę na xubuntu oczywiście
<mateusz_1> jankrk: byloby, osobiscie korzystam
<mateusz_1> najlepszy portal
<marcin_88> jankrk, pochwal się zapodaj ludziom
<jankrk> oo to moze przysiąde i wykoncze to w jakieś pare dni
<marcin_88> zgadzam się, meteo.pl to najlepszy portal
<marcin_88> jankrk, ok
<Wizard> Zdecydowanie.
<jankrk> w qt dawno napisałem, żyje sobie w systray i wyswietla wykresy z krakowa aukrat ( ale moge dołozyc opcje wyboru miasta )
<Wizard> Jaki ruch!
<gjm> Ruch Chorzów
<marcin_88> jankrk, było by lepiej gdyby był wybór miasta, bo nie każdy mieszka w Krakowie
<Wizard> Ludzie, jeszcze serwer złamiecie.
<bastetmilo> szaleństwo
<jankrk> tak jak napisałem, dołoze opcje wyboru :) fajnie wiedziec ze sie przyda komus
<Wizard> Zrób jeszcze PPA ;)
<marcin_88> jankrk, no jasne, że się przyda
 * Wizard uciekaaaaaa.
<Wizard> Ale w Qt? Słabo..
<gjm> Qtaśnie.
<Wizard> gjm: :*
<Wizard> Słodziaku!
<gjm> hrhr
<marcin_88> wróciłem do xubuntu, bo win się poci, zastanawiam się czy da się SDR zainstalować. Mam tuner dvb-t
<marcin_88> usb
<divi__> witam, mam pytanie czy jest jakiś program/skrypt czy coś w ten deseń, który zablokuje przyciemnianie ekranu podczas korzystania z aplikacji w trybie pełnoekranowym ? ubuntu 12.04
<marcin_88> ciekawe pytanie
<marcin_88> divi__: ja to tylko myszką ruszam co jakiś czas, podczas oglądania filmu
<marcin_88> zw
<jankrk> w kde mozne to ustawic w power managment
<divi__> marcin_88 ... generalnie właśnie nie o to mi chodzi ; p
<Wizard> Poszedł.
<Wizard> divi__: Wydawało mi się, że Totem sam o to dba..
<divi__> chodzi mi głównie o flasha w trybie pełnoekranowym ; >
<Wizard> divi__: Jako obejście możesz wyłączyć przyciemnianie ekranu na czas oglądania filmu.
<Wizard> A jeśli chodzi o flasha, to ktoś gdzieś napisał jakiś skrypt do firefoksa. Poszukaj na ubuntu.pl, to tam się przewinęło.
<Wizard> Albo na ubuntu-pomoc.org, nie pamiętam.
<mateusz_1> czy istnieje mozliwosc upakowania uruchomionego juz procesu do screena?
<gjm> mateusz_1: http://monkeypatch.me/blog/move-a-running-process-to-a-new-screen-shell.html
<mateusz_1> hmm, no tak - dzieki :)
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-03
<sysek> :)
<pejot> bry
<BlessJah> o/
<sysek> bry BlessJah
<pejot> named w logu zgłasza mi cały czas coś takiego Sep 3 08:04:58 inspektor named[1246]: client 205.186.139.225#40735: query (cache) 'verisign.net/ANY/IN' denied
<pejot> i Sep 3 08:04:47 inspektor named[1246]: client 205.186.139.225#21400: query (cache) 'google.com/ANY/IN' denied
<pejot> cały czas z 1 ip
<pejot> co o tym mam sadzić
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<jacekowski> pejot: olac
<jacekowski> pejot: tak ma byc
<pejot> jedno ip
<pejot> zapytania sle co sec
<pejot> laly kog mam tym zasrany
<jacekowski> no i
<jacekowski> tak ma byc
<pejot> jacekowski: na kanale #bind wyglada imto na atak dos ;) u ciebie normalne ;)
<jacekowski> 1 na sekunde to nie jest dos
<jacekowski> 10000 na sekunde to moglby byc dos
<pejot> nazwał to reflection attack
<jacekowski> to sie koles gowno zna
<pejot> ja się akurat na tym nie znap tylko powtarzam co napisał
<jacekowski> to jest raczej test czy twoj serwer odpowiada na zapytania, przed wlasciwym atakiem
<jacekowski> ale jesli nie odpowiada (a nie odpowiada) to sie nie ma czym przejmowac
<pejot> oki dzięki
<bastetmilo> http://antyweb.pl/ubuntu-makiem-swiata-linuksa/
<bjfs> że ktoś tu cytuje AW, ale z tematem idzie się zgodzić :b
<pejot> proszę o rady mam 50 mail na każdego chciał bym wysłać maila z unikalnym haslem przygotowanym w pliku coś na wzór user|pass co polecacie do zrobienia tego sprawnie
<pejot> skrypcik przydalo by sie pewnie naisac
<mateusz> prosty skrypt w bashu i pętla ;)
<pejot> tak tez mi sie wydaje ze to najlepsza opcja
<Wizard> Nie polecamy wysyłania haseł pocztą.
<Wizard> Ani SMSem.
<drathir> pejot: wysyłanie hasła losowego jakiegos sha wygenerowanego i jednorazowego z wymuszeniem zmiany po rejestracji... Rejestracja osob posiadajacych gpg i szyfrowanie maila... Tak na szybko
<gjm> hrhr
<pejot> ja waspanowie rozumiem bezpieczenstwo przedewszystkim :)
<pejot> ale sms jest jeszcze w miarę beezpieczny
<pejot> nad tym się zastanowię
<denysonique> > SMS
<denysonique> > Bezpieczny
<jacekowski> denysonique: malo kto z normalnych ludzi ma sprzet do przechwytywania smsow
<jacekowski> denysonique: a amerykanie i tak wiedza wszystko
<TheNumb> http://www.android.com/kitkat/
<bastetmilo> suchar
<TheNumb> ;<
<Adikos12> Witam
<Adikos12> Mam problem z linxem mint 15 polegający na tym, że nie mogę systemu hibernować oraz usypiać.
<Adikos12> Po tej operacji system się zwiesza
<Adikos12> W poprzedniej wersji minta 14 tego problemu nie było.
<Adikos12> Po doinstalowaniu innych powłok graficznych (KDE, XFCE, LXDE) problemu nie ma
<Adikos12> Co można zrobić by w Mincie Cinamon usunąć tą wadę
<Adikos12> Pomocy
<Adikos12> Partycja SWAP jest
<Ashiren> hm?
<Ashiren> jak po doinstalowaniu problemu nie ma
<Ashiren> to problemu nie ma :?
<Adikos12> na powłokach np. lxde da się hibernować
<Ashiren> hmm
<Adikos12> czy ktoś wie czego brakuje w mincie 15 by hibernacja działała jak w poprzednich jego wersjach ?
<Adikos12> czy wam działa hibernacja oraz uśpienie w mincie 15
<Ashiren> cos chyba nie ta pora dzis
<Adikos12> chyba nie
<bastetmilo> ja nawet nie pamietam jakiego mam Minta
<Ashiren> party hard
<drathir> a hibernacja nie jest przez cos innego zarzadzana niz przez srodowisko graficzne?
<Adikos12> doinstalowałem kde lxde i tam działa
<Adikos12> jak zaloguje się na cinamon to problem powraca
<drathir> moze zamiast przyciskiem to z reki sprobowac...
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-04
<pejot> haj gajs
<Voldenet> hi
<Voldenet> haj strejt
<Voldenet> (:
<BlessJah> o/
<Wizard> Dzień dobry.
<bastetmilo> Cześć.
<gjm> Mój kot aportuje :3
<bastetmilo> Mój tylko chwyta w zęby i ucieka.
<gjm> Jak to śmiesznie wygląda.
<gjm> - Aport!
<gjm> biegnie…
<gjm> - Przynieś!
<gjm> przynosi
<gjm> - Połóż
<gjm> kładnie
<gjm> kładzie even
<Ashiren> :3
<zdziebek77xd> Siema dzia³aja mi polskie znaki ¿±¼óñ.æ¼ê¶¿±
<zdziebek77xd> ?
<DeXTeD> Nie
<gjm> Nie.
<zdziebek77xd> ok dzieki :)
<pejot> gjm: dajfilmik
<gjm> Nie mam czym nagrać.
<Wizard> zdziebek77xd: UTF-8 włącz w klienice.
<mati75> 10:53 < zdziebek77xd> Siema działaja mi polskie znaki żąźóń.ćźęśżą
<mati75> 10:53 < zdziebek77xd> ?
<mati75> u mnie nie krzaczy
<gjm> Jesteś hakerem.
<mati75> chyba lamerem
<gjm> Ty to napisałeś.
<Wizard> :o
<dweller> recode taki trudny
<Wizard> Pfff.. Recode.
<drathir> bry...
<Wizard> Cześć, drathir.
<drathir> witam...
<drathir> jaka piekna deszczowa pogoda...
<bastetmilo> weź nic nie mów
<TheNumb> U mnie nie pada
<TheNumb> (;
<Wizard> U mnie też nie.
<bastetmilo> Czy ja już spamowałam?
<bastetmilo> Chyba jeszcze nie
<bastetmilo> więc oto mój spam
<bastetmilo> http://2013.wroclaw.wordcamp.org/
<adrian_> czy ktoś wie dlaczego w linux mint 15 po hibernacji system się zawiesza ,a w poprzedniej wersji minta 14 takiego problemu nie było ?
<adrian_> tak samo po uśpieniu system już nie wstaje
<adrian_> Pomoże ktoś doświadczony ?
<mati75> tak
<mati75> zmień dystrybucje
<adrian_> tzn. ?
<mati75> mint to jest to co było
<TheNumb> adrian_: tutaj jest kanał ubuntu
<TheNumb> Z takimi pytaniami idź na kanał poświęcony mintowi :(
<adrian_> a mint to ubuntu
<TheNumb> Takie jest oficjalne stanowisko supportu ubuntu.
<TheNumb> Nie, bo ma zmienione repozytoria.
<TheNumb> adrian_: obstawiam, że coś jest na rzeczy z kernelem
<TheNumb> Zainstaluj nowszy i testuj.
<adrian_> jakiś link jak się instaluje kelnera
<adrian_> jeszcze dodam że na innej powłoce graficznej hibernacja działa
<mati75> ja developer minta stwierdzam, zmień dystrybucjhe
<TheNumb> adrian_: mint umiera, zmień dystrybucję.
<TheNumb> slog: سمَـَّوُوُحخ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ امارتيخ ̷̴̐خ
<TheNumb> D:
<TheNumb> D:
<adrian_> a szkoda bo ma środowisko graficzne bardzo proste w obsłudze
<TheNumb> adrian_: cinnamon?
<adrian_> tak cinamon
<adrian_> lxde jest ubogie
<TheNumb> adrian_: cinnamon można też zainstalować w innych dystrybucjach
<TheNumb> Nie wiem czy wiesz...
<TheNumb> Nawet w repozytoriach fetory jest
<adrian_> tak wiem już kiedyś tak robiłem ale nie uzyskałem tego co tu mam
<dweller> KDE też jest proste w obsłudze ;f
<dweller> weź sobie jakieś elementaryos albo coś jak chcesz coś ładnego i nieskomplikowanego
<adrian_> kde miałem kilka razy bo mi się podobało brakowało mi tylko normalnego pulpitu z ikonami - nie mam już bo się lubi popsuć
<dweller> psuć to się może co najwyżej przy aktualizacji z wersji na wersję
<dweller> i to właściwie się nawet nie psuje, tylko cache trzeba przebudować
<adrian_> jak cache przebudować
<dweller> albo je usunąć, albo puścić 'kbuildsycoca4 -noincremental'
<m477> 'o
<m477> ;o
<gjm> ,o
<TheNumb> 'o
<TheNumb> .o
<m477> polejcie
<TheNumb> m477: służę waści
<bastetmilo> ja mam już drinka, mnie już nie lej
<bastetmilo> Aaaa
<bastetmilo> cholera
<bastetmilo> nie tem kanała
<denysonique> siem nachlała
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-05
<zirr> stało mi się coś nietypowego - wszedłem do katalogu muzyka, a tam z nienacka nie mam uprawnien do zadnego z plikow, po 2 minutach wszystko wróciło do normy, a przy okazji skype scrashował wywalając błąd i/o dysku
<zirr> w sumie dalej nie mam uprawnien, mimo ze w ustawieniach mam
<zirr> hmmm
<sysek> jacekowski: w ktorej części anglii mieszkasz ?
<grek> czesc
<grek> telefony maja port usb 2 ? chodizm io samsung spicia czy jak podłącze do niej przez usb karte lan 1gb to czy będzie miała racjonalne prędkości (razem 2 karty 1 lan 1GB + karta usb sata do dyskku) - czy takie coś będzie mieć racjonalne transfery po sieci lokalnej ?
<grek> ok mam specyfikacja usb 2
<grek> wiec teoretycznie taki zestaw z zainstalowanym debianem powinien ładnie działać jako nas  nie ?
<grek> choc usb2 jest wolniejszy niz 1000mb ma wg specyfikacji 480mb
<grek> ale to i tak powinno chociaż parenaście Mb/s kopiowac z hdd po lanie
<grek> wg mojej teorii moze ktos cos wie
<Dreadlish> grek: chyba w snach
<Dreadlish> w praktyce dostaniesz 4-5MB/s
<Dreadlish> a io realizowane przez telefon będzie jeszcze spowalniać
<grek> czyli jak przy 100mb lan
<Dreadlish> tylko, że to nie będzie ciągłe 4-5, tylko w skokach
<Dreadlish> średnio dostaniesz 2-3
<grek> no wlasnie sie zastanawiamjak to moze dzialac - w sumie 600mhz procek do samego kopiowania danych powinien byc wrecz doskonaly
<Dreadlish> o ile io scheduler jest napisany po ludzku
<Dreadlish> i cache wyrabia
<grek> debiana zainstaluje na telefonie
<grek> wywale androida - jest manual
<Dreadlish> bo najpierw przy kopiowaniu zawali cały cache, potem będzie zapisywał
<grek> bez gui
<Dreadlish> i tu sie zaczynają schody ;d
<grek> czyli co myslisz nie nadaje sie to czy np. nie ma roznicy przy karcie lan 100mb a 1000mb
<grek> 100 sa duzo tansze
<grek> jezeli by sie to udalo to byl by bardzo fajny nas serwer praktycznie bez kosztowo ze starego telefonu
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> o/
<gjm> cze
<grek> czy można dodać do swojego lokalnego komputera serwera - subdomene z wildcard 0 czyli odpada plik host w nim nie działa *.domena , wiec lokalny serwer bind i do niego dodać samą subdomenę ? da się nie mogę znaleść przykładu na samą subdomenę
<grek> hm to moze wiecie czy jak mam lokalny serwer bind to czy jest on brany pod uwagę jak mam konfiguracje lan na zewnetrzny dns czy musze zmienic w ustawierniach sieci na lokalny dns 127.0.0.1 ?
<jacekowski> sysek: essex
<jacekowski> sysek: na wschod od londynu
<jacekowski> sysek: w colchester dokladnie
<sysek> myslisz, ze jakbym przyjechal w styczniu, to bedzie jeszcze praca?
<jacekowski> a czemu mialoby nie byc?
<jacekowski> i czego to dokladnie szukasz?
<jacekowski> wiecie co jest przerazajace za to, w tajlandii praca na tasmie to okolo $150/tydzien
<jacekowski> przy kosztach zycia znacznie nizszych niz w polsce czy gdziekolwiek w europie
<jacekowski> a firma w ktorej teraz robimy linie ma fabryki w chinach, usa, singapurze i innych miejscach
<jacekowski> i pomimo tego ze placa wszystkim dosyc dobrze, to maja i tak najnizsze koszty produkcji
<jacekowski> wlasnie w tajlandii
<sysek> jacekowski: wszystkiego na poczatek
<sysek> jacekowski: mam prace do konca roku tu, zbieram hajs i wyjezdam stad
<Wizard> :/
<Wizard> Smutne to jest.
<sysek> jacekowski: wiec myslalem, ze popracuej tam u Ciebie
<jacekowski> co rozumiesz przez "u mnie2
<sysek> no w tej fabryce
<jacekowski> a ta fabryka to nie u mnie
<jacekowski> ja tam tylko linie uruchamialem
<jacekowski> i to jest na polnocy
<sysek> mhm
<sysek> to gdzie teraz pracujesz ?
<jacekowski> teraz jestem w tajlandii
<jacekowski> tutaj tez ludzi szukaja
<sysek> serio ?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> i placa tutaj $150/tydzien + wyzywienie masz za darmo + jakos sie dokladaja to transportu
<jacekowski> znaczy sie jedzenie w pracy
<Wizard> LOL
<jacekowski> tylko ze tutaj sa 12h zmiany z 3 przerwami po 30 minut
<Wizard> I piszo szlaczkami.
<jacekowski> i to wlasnie przerwa na zjedzenie
<jacekowski> Wizard: tajlandia to nie arabowie
<jacekowski> tajlandia to buddysici
<jacekowski> buddysci
<Wizard> Serio?
<Wizard> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pismo_tajskie
<Wizard> jacekowski: Masz mnie za idiotę?
<jacekowski> to nie sa szlaczki
<jacekowski> tylko normalne literki
<Wizard> Jak to nie są? :D
<Wizard> Napisane - pismo sylabiczne.
<Wizard> Więc nie do końca normalne.
<Wizard> Ale sysek sobie poradzi!
<jacekowski> ale pisza normalnie od lewej do prawej,
<jacekowski> po angielsku gadaja
<jacekowski> a jak jestes z europy to kazdy lachon twoj
<Wizard> Cóż.
<Wizard> jacekowski: Próbowałeś?
<jacekowski> i nie mowie ze za pieniadze
<Wizard> Tak pytam, z ciekawości.
<jacekowski> normalne tajki leca na "egzotyke"
<Wizard> Dla nich wszyscy Europejczycy wyglądają tak samo.
<Wizard> I automagicznie jest przystojny, bo inny.
<jacekowski> nom
<Wizard> To jest akurat dość normalne zjawisko i tak tod działa wszędzie na świecie, gdzie jakaś rasa jest jedyną rasą :)
<jacekowski> tutaj laska normalnie do mnie zagadala, zapytala skad jestem, gdzie zostaje i w 3 albo 4 zdaniu zaproponowala ze ona ze mna do hotelu pojedzie
<Wizard> :|
<Wizard> W Polsce też tak robią.
<jacekowski> i nie widze nic w tym zlego
<jacekowski> co kto lubi
<gjm> Ja bym uważał ;)
<jacekowski> oj miaem takie cos
<jacekowski> ze laska za mna tutaj w fabryce weszla do toalety
<jacekowski> i zaczela lac do pisuaru
<jacekowski> nie dalem rady, musialem poczekac az skonczy
<jacekowski> i jak mowilem, kokakola 0.5l butelka to 12 baht
<jacekowski> czyli 1.20pln niecale
<sysek> jak stad wyjechac :/
<jacekowski> samolotem najlepiej
<gjm> jak najszybciej
<jacekowski> tylko w tajlandi zeby pracowac trzeba miec work permit
<sysek> no tak
<jacekowski> tzn. jak nie jestes tajlandczykiem
<sysek> tylko nie wiem gdzie, do ktorej czesci, jak szukac tam roboty
<jacekowski> work permit typowo jest wazny na 3 miesiace
<jacekowski> i tutaj jest strasznie duzo przemyslu
<jacekowski> zaraz obok stoi fabryka sony, obok ktorej stoi nikon
<jacekowski> w druga strone jest colgate-palmolive
<jacekowski> obok seagate
<jacekowski> a to nie tak ze tylko fabryka
<jacekowski> tylko cale wielkie dzialy r&d
<sysek> :(
<jacekowski> a szpitale to tez wypas
<jacekowski> i mitsubishi tez jest obok
<jacekowski> i dobre drogi
<jacekowski> rowne 4 pasmowe autostrady
<mateusz> z opisu można wywnioskować że w Tajlandii żyje się lepiej jak w US&A ;)
<jacekowski> tylko ze platne (50 baht za przejazd bangkok -> pattaya) czyli jakies 5zl za 90 mil
<jacekowski> inzynier w tajlandzkim oddziale australijskiej firmy dostaje 50k dolarow australijskich/rok
<Wizard> jacekowski: "W tajskim".
<Wizard> I to są Tajowie a nie jacyś Tajlandczycy.
<Wizard> Tak jak Finowie a nie Finlandczycy.
<sysek> ~:D
<ftpd> Cze. Potrzebuję przysługi od kogoś, kto umi gimpa albo coś podobnego.
<sysek> chyba jak lapek wroci to wgram windowsa
<TheNumb> sysek: ;o
<TheNumb> sysek: powiedzieli, że to wina linugza?
<sysek> nie
<sysek> nic raczej mi nie powiedza
<sysek> albo dowiem sie co mu jest jak przyjdzie z niemiec
<ftpd> 10:44:22 :: <Wizard>	 [10:44:51] jacekowski: "W tajskim".
<ftpd> Wizard++
<ftpd> Wizard, A wiesz, jak nazywa się mieszkaniec Wybrzeża Kości Słoniowej, tak bez googlania? ;-)
<sysek> ktos wie jak zmapować pod gvim ruby.exe ?
<sysek> :map <f1> : *i tutaj nie wiem co wpisac*
<Wizard> ftpd: Iworyjczyk.
<ftpd> :*
<Wizard> ftpd: Trzeba trzymać jakiś poziom.
<ftpd> No, ktoś musi, jak śpię.
<Wizard> Troche byłby wstyd wymagać, żeby Europa uczyła się polskiego, kiedy samemu się kaleczy.
<sysek> towarzysz Wizard
<Wizard> No nie towarzysz. Jak się nazywają między sobą ci, co mają brązowe koszule? :>
<sysek> ja tam nigdy nie bylem orłem z polskiego
<Wizard> Orzełem ;)
<sysek> haha ;)
<Wizard> Kuuuurde, tyle lat i dopiero wczoraj dowiedziałem się, że OpenJDK używa domyślnie gównianego JITa.
<Wizard> I podmiana JVM na JamVM daje od razu kopa.
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> Żeby tylko JNA działało.
<sysek> ;)
<bastetmilo> cześć
<Wizard> Cześć.
<gjm> CZEŚĆ.
<Wizard> gjm: Jesteś przygłuchy?
<gjm> Mam słuchawki na uszach.
<gjm> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1174673_4919329275727_557908094_n.jpg
<bastetmilo> lol
<Wizard> gjm: W szkole? Słuchawki?
<Wizard> Suchar.
<gjm> W szkole?
<Wizard> A to ty nie chodzisz już do szkoły?
<gjm> No :D
<dweller> on ma dwadzieściajeden lateq
<dweller> chociaż mógł kiblować z 7 razy
<gjm> niom xd
<drathir> bry...
<Wizard> Siema, drathir, wróciłeś ze szkoły? :>
<Wizard> gjm: 21 lat!
<Wizard> To znaczy, że urodziłeś się już w Wolnej Polsce?
<gjm> Tak wyszło.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie to co my :>. Same szczyle siedzą na kanale ;)
<gjm> Tak, wiem, byliście starzy zanim to było modne.
<gjm> trololo
<gjm> Powinniście być z siebie dumni, a ja powinienem spłonąć ze wstydu.
<bastetmilo> gjm++
<drathir> Wizard: cos kolo tego... Hrhr
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Polej.
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> "Byliście starzy"
<Wizard> Dobre.
<dweller> próchno to takie stare² drtzewo
<dweller> drzewo*
<TheNumb> gjm: przydki pulpid
<gjm> Dzięki za info.
<TheNumb> bo openbox :<
<dweller> nom, kde ładniejsz
<TheNumb> Unity ładniejsz
<gjm> Sranie w banie.
<dweller> TheNumb: unity wygląda tak samo generycznie jak windows ;f
<denysonique> Unity jest spoko. Ale dweller ma racje, KDE jest ładniejsze
<denysonique> Pozatym przeciętnie IQ userów KDE jest wyższe od tych którzy używają Unity
<gjm> Teraz to dowaliłeś.
<gjm> Udowodniłeś coś odwrotnego.
<DaZ> kde jest ładniejsze, pozdrawiam
<bastetmilo> olol
<bastetmilo> kde ładniejsze
<bastetmilo> olololol
<gjm> Nic nie jest ładniejsze. Każdemu podoba się coś innego, a to że coś jest "ładne", to pojęcie względne.
<denysonique> Nikt nie mówi że Unity jest brzydkie
<gjm> I nikt nie napisał że ktoś tak mówi.
<denysonique> Ani nikt nie napisał że ktoś tak napisał że ktoś tak mówi
<gjm> To co napisałeś Ty wystarczy za wszystkich.
<gjm> Dawno się tak nie uśmiałem.
<dweller> gjm, wielki obrońca unity
<gjm> Nie bronię Unity.
<adrian_> Witam mam Ubuntu gnome doinstaliowałem środowisko cinamon nemo i po uśpieniu system nie wstaje co to może być ?
<adrian_> tak samo jest z hibernacją
<adrian_> jak wracam do gnome to jest OK
<drathir> szukaj przyczyny w grafice moze... Ale zalezy w którym momencie nie wstaje...
<adrian_> kiedy uruchamia się to wskaźnik myszki coraz wolniej reaguje aż nastąpi całkowite zamrożenie ekranu
<adrian_> nie instalowałem jeszcze sterowników do grafiki bo nie wiem jak to zrobić
<adrian_> czy ktoś poda sposób na zainstalowanie sterowników do karty graficznej w ubuntu
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-06
<cr4sh> Hej.
<cr4sh> Mam problem z source.list. Potrzebuje zainstalowac pod ubuntu pakiet ohphone. Znalazlem ze jest dostepny na stronie packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ ale nie mam pojecia jak uzyc tego repozytorium ;/
<cr4sh> Gdyby ktos mógl mi pomóc bêdê bardzo wdziêczny.
<cr4sh> nie u¿ywam na codzien tego systemu, a muszê doinstalowaæ t± paczkê.
<cr4sh> Mam problem z source.list. Potrzebuje zainstalowac pod ubuntu pakiet ohphone. Znalazlem ze jest dostepny na stronie packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ ale nie mam pojecia jak uzyc tego repozytorium ;/
<sysek> :)
<Virtlay> Cześć wszystkim ;)
<Virtlay> Mam taki problem, chcę uruchomić instalkę xamppa, ale wymaga uprawnień roota, więc w nautilusie klikam uruchom jako administrator, ale nic się nie dzieje
<Virtlay> Jakieś wskazówki?
<mati75> tak, użyć google
<Dreadlish> xampp
<Dreadlish> linux
<Dreadlish> ._.
<Virtlay> "xampp for linux"
<Dreadlish> taniej postawić apache + mysql + php
<Virtlay> Wiem, że powinienem napisać lampp, ale jeśli twórcy sami tak nie piszą
<Virtlay> Dreadlish, ale później musiałbym jeszcze osobno instalować phpmyadmin itp
<Virtlay> Chodzi mi raczej o to, że klikam "uruchom jako administrator", wpisuję hasło i nic się nie dzieje
<mati75> użyj konsoli
<Dreadlish> Virtlay: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<Dreadlish> wujek dobra rada radzi.
<Virtlay> Dreadlish, ale już miałem zainstalowanego lampa, ale go odinstalowałem, bo przestałem go używać
<Dreadlish> ech
<Dreadlish> dobra, nic nie mówie, bo ktoś sfocha
<gjm> foch
<Virtlay> Właśnie sprawdzam ten link, który mi podałeś
<bastetmilo> erm, ale przecież xamppa się instaluje z konsoli
<bastetmilo> tam są chyba dwa polecenia do wklejenia w terminal
<bastetmilo> i bangal
<bastetmilo> bangla*
<Virtlay> Jeszcze trochę nie ogarniam ubuntu ;)
<Virtlay> Pobrałem instalkę .run
<bastetmilo> no halo
<bastetmilo> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#377
<bastetmilo> tylko wpisujesz zamiast su, to od razu drugi punkt z sudo
<Virtlay> Chyba nie zmieniłem uprawnień
<bastetmilo> to trzeba czytać instrukcje
<Virtlay> Dobra, dzięki za pomoc ;)
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: Specjalistka od XAMPP
<TheNumb> ;D
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: uzywałam tego jakieś 5 czy 6 lat. A potem sie wywaliło na Ubuntu i przestałam.
<TheNumb> I tak bajbardziej lubię jak ktoś stawia stronę/portal na xamppie <:
<bastetmilo> omg. Ostanio dostaliśmy serwer z windowsowym odpowiednikiem xamppa
<bastetmilo> I admin nie widział nic złego w tym
<bastetmilo> "no ale przecież działa
<bastetmilo> "
<TheNumb> :D
<Quintasan> >XAMPP
<Quintasan> >Linux
<Quintasan> Co
<sysek> co
<TheNumb> o
<mati75> jajco
<gjm> Przemoc nie rozwiązuje problemów.
<TheNumb> Złote myśli gjm
<Guest16736> witam. pomoze ktos w virtualboxsie zamonotwac urzadzenia pod usb bo nie moge sobie dac rady na ubuntu 13.04
<Ashiren> hm?
<Ashiren> jak masz maszyne wirtualne to w menu o gory powinno byc
<Ashiren> i wybierasz ktore usb ma byc widoczne w maszynie
<TheNumb> Guest16736: najpierw zainstaluj dodatek
<TheNumb> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads => extension pack
<Guest16736> mam ten pak zainstalowany
<TheNumb> Guest16736: masz taką ikonkę w prawym dolnym rogu
<TheNumb> i tam możesz wybrać urządzenie
<Guest16736> no wlasnie nie moge wybrac bo pisze : "brak dostepnych urzedzen"
<Guest16736> tutaj znalazlem jakies rozwiazanie ze starszego ubuntu ale w 13.04 nie moge znalesc zarzadzania grupa http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/virtualbox-obsluga-portow-usb/
<TheNumb> Guest16736: gpasswd -a $USER vboxusers
<TheNumb> jako root
<TheNumb> w terminalu oczywiście
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> Guest16736: czyli sudo gpasswd -a NAZWAUZYTKOWNIKATUTAJ vboxusers
<TheNumb> Guest16736: po tym musisz się przelogować
<Guest16736> oki to ide sprawdzic
<Virtlay> Cześć ;)
<CookieM> \o
<Virtlay> Mam problem, chciałem zmienić atrybuty folderu htdocs i wpisałem w terminalu sudo chmod 0777 -R /opt/lampp/htdocs/* ale to nic nie dało
<bastetmilo> no bo nie zmieniłes htdocs
<Virtlay> sudo chmod 0777 -R /opt/lampp/htdocs tak powinno być?
<Virtlay> Eh, działa, mogłem to sprawdzić, zamiast pytać
<gjm> Bingo!
<Virtlay> Dobranoc wszystkim
 * Wizard macha.
<Wizard> Pchły na noc.
<m477> yo yo :)
<Wizard> Siema.
<mateusz> ale ruch o tej porze ;)
<Wizard> Piątkowy wieczór.
<Wizard> Ja przystało na prawdziwych pryszczatych prawiczków - chlamy na IRCu.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-07
<sysek> :)
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> ;p http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aM18e8V_460s.jpg
<gjm> Nie.
<Ashiren> wolisz grumpy cata?
<TheNumb> Ashiren: tak
<Demorion99> cze
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Demorion99> Wizard jak się czujesz?
<Wizard> Buahahahaha :D
<SimonPHOENIX> witam
<SimonPHOENIX> nauczy mnie ktos obslugi facebooka?
<SimonPHOENIX> tak myslalem, nikt nie zna obslugi
<bjfs> zly kanal, panie
<SimonPHOENIX> dobry dobry, jestem zaawansowanym uzytkownikiem ubuntu desktop w sztokholmie  i ubuntu server w berlinie
<SimonPHOENIX> chcialem zapytac o co chodzi z tymi lajkami, na zdjeciach widze czesto, jestem czlowiekiem - lajk, nie jestem - udostepnienie
<SimonPHOENIX> placa za to ze ktos cos polubi czy jak?
<bjfs> SimonPHOENIX: nie ma to zadnego zwiazku z ubuntu, za to z trolowaniem jak najbardziej
<mati75> SimonPHOENIX: idź trollować gdzie indziej
<Voldenet> SimonPHOENIX: nie
<Voldenet> generalnie to używanie facebooka to takie samozaspokajanie się
<Voldenet> niektórzy mają aspiracje mieć jak największą ilość znajomych i wirtualnych znajomych
<Voldenet> niektórzy zaspokajają tą potrzebę facebookiem
<Voldenet> inni w rzeczywistości
<Voldenet> inni robią jakieś happeningi
<Voldenet> siedzą na ircu
<Voldenet> jest 1000 sposobów na to, generalnie chodzi o to, żeby dotrzeć do dużej ilości ludzi
<Voldenet> trollowanie to jeden ze sposobów
<SimonPHOENIX> ano, moze i masz racje Voldenet
<SimonPHOENIX> jednak nie mam takich intencji
<SimonPHOENIX> zeby trollowac
<SimonPHOENIX> jednak jesli zajmujemy sie czyms co jest zwiazane z siecia mialem nadzieje ze ktos udzieli mi odpowiedzi i udzielil mi jej Voldenet
<Voldenet> nie wiem
<Voldenet> nie używam facebooka
<Voldenet> bo tez nie widzę potrzeby
<SimonPHOENIX> ja dopiero zaczalem
<SimonPHOENIX> bylem elektrykiem wysokich napiec
<SimonPHOENIX> jak saper, tylko raz sie myli
<Voldenet> fajna robota, ładne zarobki
<Voldenet> a bhp jest po to, żeby można było się mylić
<sysek> :)
<tilk> Dorby wieczór
<tilk> dobry** sorry za dużo piwa
<tilk> http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/1787/or1y.png
<tilk> dlaczego tak się dzieje?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-08
<jacekowski> 1st
<sysek> :)
<gjm> \o
<sysek> czesc gjm
<Divi__> witam, korzysta ktoś może z jakiegoś programu, dzięki któremu można połączyć się z telefonem (Nokia E75) i odbierać/wysyłać smsy przez aplikacje? chodzi mi o połączenie przez bluetooth.
<pat> witam
<pat> moze mi ktoś powiedziec jak dodać użytkownika do grupy vboxusers ??
<pat> chodzi mi o komede do terminala
<Wizard> Edytujesz /etc/group, dopisujesz.
<Wizard> W Unity masz edytor użytkowników, tam to możesz wyklikać.
<Wizard> Nawet nie podziękował, dziad.
<CookieM> dzisiejsza młodzież skrojona na pana Szwarcbacha: http://natemat.pl/74081,welcome-to-the-jungle-czyli-jak-czytajac-tekst-pawla-szwarcbacha-uwierzylem-w-mroczne-wizje-lewicy
<Wizard> Pieprzenie.
<Wizard> Nie jestem jeszcze taki stary :)
<TheNumb> Wizard: a nie lepiej gpasswd?
<Wizard> Co?
<dweller> lepiej
<dweller> może Wizardowi nikt nie powiedział
<Wizard> O czym?
<dweller> no właśnie
<Wizard> Ktoś wreszcie napisał użyteczne GUI dla Linuksa?
<gjm> >GUI
<dweller> gui i linux nie chodzą w parze
<Wizard> Naprawdę?
<Wizard> OS X jakoś daje radę sobie nieźle, a to UNIX przeca pod spodem ;)
<Wizard> Po mojemu po prostu pryszczaki od linuksa nie umieją kodować :)
<dweller> mac os x ma tyle z uniksa co android z linuksa
<TheNumb> xnu to nie unix :<
<Wizard> Ma 4 certyfikaty nawet, z OpenGroup.
<TheNumb> certyfikaty się kupuje D:
<Wizard> Tak się składa, że za Linuksa i FreeBSD nikt nie zapłacił.
<Wizard> I tak, XNU to tylko kernel, więc to nie UNIX.
<dweller> zarówno za linuksem jak i fbsd stoją fundacje
<Wizard> Ale co ja tam wiem, przecież ja nawet nie wiem co to za gpasswd :P
<dweller> gdyby apple otworzyło w pełni swoje sejfy to by jeszcze wyszło że osx to tak naprawdę jedyny prawdziwy unix w historii
<Wizard> Jak na razie - jedyny, który przebojem świat zdobywa :>
<Wizard> Jakoś nie widziałem, żeby gdzieś ktoś miał Solarisa na biurku lub HP-UXa :P
<dweller> no bo dopóki użytkownik nie wie co jest pod spodem to się sprzeda
<dweller> patrz ios i android, dla kontrprzykładu windows phone
<Wizard> Racja.
<Wizard> Coś w tym jest naprawdę.
<denysonique> Wizard: KDE
<Wizard> Co KDE?
<TheNumb> Wizard: nawiązanie do użytecznego GUI
<Wizard> EOT :D
<Wizard> Idę, zerknę na meczyk.
<gjm> Co on z tym KDE?
<TheNumb> gjm: lubi widocznie.
<TheNumb> Nie powiem, nie jest złe
<TheNumb> Ale i tak większość użyszkodników przerasta :P
<gjm> Ja lubię różne rzeczy, ale nie gadam o nich ciągle.
<dweller> jak nie
<dweller> szarpiesz się z tymi youtubowymi kawałkami na lewo i prawo
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> Oj tam, oj tam.
<grek> czesc openvz można łatwo przenościć pomiędzy komputerami ?
<grek> potrzebuje coś do roboczych serwerów php sql, z tego co czytam openvz współdzieli zasoby więc można odpalić nawet na wolniejszym urządzeniu w przeciwieństwie do virtual box itp
<grek> myślicie że to dobre rozwiązanie ten openvz instalaxcja widze mało intuicyjna ale jak trzeba to przejde prez nią - chodzi mi właśnie o takie vpsy żeby robić i przenosić dowolnie
<dweller> fbsd z jailami postwa
<dweller> postaw*
<grek> tak przy reinstalacjach itp od nowa musze wszystko konfigurować a do tego chyba właśnie to jest
<grek> jailami ?
<dweller> w sumie to to samo co openvz
<dweller> tylko w sumie sensownie zintegrowane z systemem
<grek> jak nie ma wielkiej różnicy wolał być coś debianowego - robie normalnie na ubuntu wiec łatwiej mi z tego typu dystrybucją tylko właśnie maksymalnie lekką
<grek> o debianie myślałem jako dystrybucji albo nawet ubuntu serwer tylko kwestia jaki rodzaj wirtualizacji - piszą że openvz działa na jednych zasobbach wiec daje pełną niezależność konfogiuracyjną i wykorzystanie zasobów - virtual box sam kernel ładuje swój wiec 250 mb ramu znika na starcie
<grek> ten jailami jak to się nazywa
<grek> nie moge wygoglac
<dweller> kontener ma wlasny system, dzil
<dweller> dziela miedzy soba tylko jeden kernel
<grek> no dokładnie o coś takiego - używam na produkcyjnych serwerach vps super sprawa na whm cpanel - na domowe warunki nie bede kupowal licencji whm cpanel wiec szukam jakiejsc alternatywy
<dweller> z openvz sie nie bawilem, wiec ci nie pomoge
<grek> jailami - jak to sie nazwa dokładniej czy coś innego jescze może być
<dweller> a handbook do jaila ma ze 3-4 strony bo tak naprawde nie ma sie nad czym rozpisywac
<dweller> walisz base do katalogu, i ustawiasz w rc.conf jaile
<grek> no właśnie instalacja mega skomplikowana 3 strony poleceń rozpoczynając od przerobienia instalek rpm na deb wiec moze nie jest to za popularne = dobre
<dweller> tyle filozofii
<grek> no to super
<grek> jest gdzies w miare prosto napisane jak to zainstalować na ubuntu ?
<dweller> freebsd :>
<grek> acha to tylko freebsk - to odpada mam na tych kompach ubuntu, to ma byc dodatkowe i miare mobilbe
<grek> czyli openvz
<bjfs> cos w tym kierunku http://openvz.org/Migration_from_one_HN_to_another
<drathir> transport gg lezy ?
<drathir> w sensie na stronce niby zyje, ale nie laczy i wiad nie dochodzą...
<Wizard> Że do kogo to było?
<drathir> tak ogolnie, moze ktos z administracji tez zaglada...
<xaxes`> administracji czego? :s
<drathir> ubuntu.pl
<mati75> nikt
<BlessJah> motion++
 * BlessJah montuje CCTV
 * mati75 robi theme do syslinux
<BlessJah> timelapse z 7h trwa nieco ponad minutę ^^
<BlessJah> ech, stałem się paranoikiem na starość
<totalizator> hoo lee fuk
<avalan>  /names
<avalan> sup, massive netsplit?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-01
<mtree> Ktos wie dlaczego mi tak przycina przy scrollowaniu w firefoksie?
<jacekowski> mtree: procesor, karta graficzna
<jacekowski> mtree: jedno albo drugie
<drathir> bry...
<reppos> Ktoś kiedyś robił certyfikat na StartSSL? Jestem w kroku "Generate Private Key". Trwa to już bardzo długo, a w dodatku zastanawia mnie czy ten certyfikat gdzieś nie wpadnie w niepowołane ręce (w ogóle generowanie takich rzeczy w przeglądarce jest bezpieczne?). W dodatku dopiero zaczynam z certyfikatami...
<TheNumb> Już pytałeś na #mydevil
<TheNumb> ...
<TheNumb> To ma trwać i będzie trwało.
<TheNumb> Jak robisz to w przeglądarce to jest kupa.
<reppos> "kupa" w znaczeniu
<reppos> ?
<reppos> długo czy lepiej nie, a jeżeli to drugie to jak jeżeli ma być zainstalowane na zewnętrznym serwerze do którego jako takiego dostępu nie mam administratorskiego
<ChaosEngine> reppos: ja robiłe,
<ChaosEngine> *robiłem
<ChaosEngine> rejestrujesz sobie konto, potem generuje ci się certy kliencki do przeglądarki
<ChaosEngine> potem logujesz się bezpiecznie dzięki temu do panelu klienta i klikasz cert jaki Ci się podoba
<ChaosEngine> dostajesz go też w przeglądarce o ile pamiętam
<ChaosEngine> exportujesz i możesz używać
<reppos> ok
<reppos> już chyba wszystko ok
<reppos> generowałem klucz prywatny w oknie incognito (prywatnym)
<reppos> i przez to to nie działało
<reppos> wątpliwości miałem też wobec bezpieczeństwa generowania tego w przeglądarce
<reppos> ale chyba zaryzykuję
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-02
<drathir> bry...
<xdudi> bry
<TheNumb> ry
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-03
<Ashiren> 1st
<drathir> bry...
<jacekn> hej
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-04
<m477> lolz
 * Wizard nawrócił się.
<kklimonda> na co?
<Wizard> Na windows 8 :D
<Dreadlish> :D
<Wizard> Nie no, to już byłby masochizm.
<Wizard> Muszę przyznać, że 14.04 jest całkiem używalne.
<Wizard> Tylko ten, ciągle mi na Ubuntu brakuje czegoś takiego, jak drakconf czy yast.
<Wizard> Czemu nikt na to jeszcze nie wpadł?
<Wizard> Wszystko trza grzebać w plikach konfiguracyjnych.
<en0x> dpkg-reconfigure?
<Wizard> en0x: Bez jaj :)
<en0x> [;
<jacekn> no bo mala grupa docelowa jest. Na desktopie zwykle nie potrzeba yasta a na serwerze i tak zwykle automatyzacja to robi
<Wizard> jacekn: Czy ja wiem? W takiej Magei wszystko da się wyklikać, tam się pomoc "włączenia rzeczy" zazwyczaj ogranicza do instrukcji gdzie coś znaleźć w MCC ;]
<jacekn> Wizard: ale co na przyklad chcesz wyklikac? Na desktopie potrzebujesz siec i interfejs to zarzadzania oprogramowaniem to wlasciwie tyle
<jacekn> i to sobie mozesz wyklikac
<jacekn> drukarki i binarne drivery tez z GUI zainstalujesz w Ubuntu
<TheNumb> O, wziuuzard ma ubuntu.
<Ashiren> tak jak ty masz archa
<TheNumb> Ja mam? Nie.
<TheNumb> Niestety :(
 * Wizard ziewa.
<TheNumb> Wizard: zakryj paszczę następnym razem ;f
<Wizard> Twardziele nie zakrywają.
<BlessJah> hej
<Wizard> Cześc, BlessJah.
<BlessJah> co slychac?
<Wizard> Odpoczywam na urlopie.
<Wizard> Pan ma teraz relaks.
<BlessJah> Wizard: w domu?
<BlessJah> czy na wyjezdzie
<Wizard> Na wyjeździe.
<gjm> Wizard: hej
<Wizard> gjm: ho
<BlessJah> takiemu to dobrze
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> jeszcze dwa tygodnie ^^
<Wizard> Do urlopu?
<Wizard> Ja tam jestem bardzo zadowolony.
<Wizard> Dzień przed urlopem rzuciłem wypowiedzenie.
<Wizard> Od października idę do nowej roboty.
<BlessJah> jak rękawiczki...
<BlessJah> o tempora, o mores!
<Wizard> mores mores. Jak gówniana, to trza zmienić.
<BlessJah> Wizard: dokąd się przenosisz?
<BlessJah> chodź na query ^^
<Wizard> Zarazzzzz
<lolz> witą
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-05
<drathir87> bry...
<TheNumb> ry
<gjm> b
<jacekn>  
<Wizard> Siema
<gjm> Sie nie ma
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-06
<lolz> \o/
<lolz> tez kelepiecie?
<kklimonda> Ashiren: gdzie moje koty? :(
<gjm> ~ » whereis cat
<gjm> cat: /usr/bin/cat /usr/share/man/man1/cat.1p.gz /usr/share/man/man1/cat.1.gz
<Ashiren> kklimonda: http://img-9gag-lol.9cache.com/photo/aRgAZVj_460s.jpg
<Ashiren> also http://i.imgur.com/tvMD8St.jpg
<kklimonda> thanks
<gjm> ;]
<TheNumb> Wizard: i jak na malcie?
<Wizard> Gorąco.
<TheNumb> I tak ma być.
<TheNumb> (:
<Wizard> I duszno. Wczoraj o mało co nie popełniliśmy samobójstwa robiąc ponad 20km na rowerach.
<Wizard> A tu są wszędzie góry, klify, skały :S
<TheNumb> :D
<Wizard> A mówiłem: weźmy skuter.
<Wizard> :P
<TheNumb> skuter jest dla mienchucków <:
<Wizard> Na to wychodzi, że to jednak ja.
<gjm> Mienchuck Norris
<Wizard> Pożyczyłbym auto, ale trochę się boję, bo tu jeżdżą po złej stronie.
<Wizard> Z resztą.. Jeżdżą jak chcą.
<TheNumb> Nie wiem dlaczego ale wcale mnie to nie dziwi ;-)
<Wizard> W sumie, to trochę dziwne, bo tu nigdzie nie jest daleko.
<Wizard> Cała wyspa ma kilkadziesiąt kilometrów po przekątnej, stolica ma 6k mieszkańców.
<Wizard> Kurde :]
<gjm> Nie przeklinaj.
<kklimonda> kurde to przekleństwo?
<gjm> trololo
<TheNumb> a nie?
<kklimonda> nie wiem, pytam
<gjm> Ashiren: https://scontent-b-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10350611_626350187483547_1910926956265266649_n.jpg?oh=64724a113a6ba910f40ac55183c0b902&oe=54A03287
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> gjm: Ten menel to ty?
<gjm> Nie.
<TheNumb> Wizard: czyli twierdzisz, że unity jednak jest używalne?
<Wizard> Ashiren se wreszcie kupił kota, czy dalej marudzi?
<TheNumb> A co z KDE? :F
<Wizard> TheNumb: Też.
<Wizard> Ale KDE strasznie muli.
<Wizard> Unity też, ale nieco mniej.
<Wizard> Linux tak bardzo ssie na biurku ;/
<TheNumb> a pod biurkiem też? :D
<Wizard> Tyle lat mam go na różnych komputerach, a on tak bardzo ssie.
<Wizard> TheNumb: Nie.
<BlessJah> sigh
<Wizard> Heil?
<BlessJah> Wizard: windows tez ssie
<Wizard> Napisałbym własne linuksowe biurko, ale nie umiem.
<Wizard> Albo raczej mi się nie chce.
<Wizard> Jak pomyślę o tych wszystkich freedesktopach i innych badziewiach.
<Wizard> Systemachd, policykiczach..
<kklimonda> ja ostatnio w sumie do i3 wróciłem
<BlessJah> windows dalej nie dorobil sie zadnego sensownego jezyka skryptowego
<Wizard> No właśnie, wychodzi na to, że mój ulubiony wmaker chyba robi co ma robić i robi to dobrze.
<Wizard> Ale kuuuuuuuwa, jest taki brzydki :D
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ke? powershell
<Wizard> powershmell
<BlessJah> kklimonda: CamelCase_With_underscores_AndRandomCase
<Wizard> Hmm, Haiku ma faje biurko, ale ten system nic nie umie. Przede wszystkim do tej pory nie umie adblocka :D
<kklimonda> hmm, CamelCase-With-Slashes
<BlessJah> kklimonda: /me cannot into powershell
<Wizard> Oh, A czego się spodziewaliście po magicznych koderach Microsoftu?
<Wizard> Że to się będzie trzymało kupy?
<BlessJah> probowalem napisac w tym find . -name -exec
<kklimonda> no ale to bardzo sensowny język, szczególnie że MS dużo czasu poświęca by wszystkie ich serwerowe rzeczy dało się tym ogarnąć
<BlessJah> napisalem koniec koncow w bashu skrypt ktory wygenerowal batcha
<BlessJah> potem dwuklik i zrobione
<Wizard> Ja się od windows staram trzymać z daleka.
<kklimonda> ech, ale to trochę porównywanie jabłek i gruszek, albo coś
<Wizard> Używałem ostatnio przez ponad rok w pracy na lapku i w domu przez parę miesięcy.
<kklimonda> bo find . -name -exec to nie jest część basha
<Wizard> Nie da się z tym żyć.
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ok, find|xargs
<kklimonda> BlessJah: get-childitem -file | ForEach {app $_.fullname} \o/
<BlessJah> smierdzi perlem
<kklimonda> trochę chyba cię zad boli
<gjm> :D
<BlessJah> kklimonda: a nie Get-ChildItem?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie pamiętam, pisałem w powershellu tylko kilka rzeczy
<kklimonda> kwestia przyzwyczajenia
<kklimonda> za 20-30 lat admini windowsowi będą tak pykać w powershellu jak my w shellu
<BlessJah> za 20-30 lat...
<kklimonda> już można robić w sumie rzeczy które ciężko oskryptować w linuksie, bo te powershellowy rurki mają typy etc.
<BlessJah> kklimonda: fajnie wyglada oskryptowywanie rzeczy w czasie ktorych wyskakuje ci okienko w ktorymmusisz cos kliknac (autentyczny przypadek)
<BlessJah> albo nie wlaczanie explorer.exe i nazywanie tego headless
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no, dlatego trochę czasu potrzebują jeszcze by poprawić takie pierdoły
<kklimonda> ale to porządny język, i MS sporo inwestuje by wszystkie ich rzeczy serwerowe dało się tym skryptować
<BlessJah> moze w przyszlosci, ale nie dzisiaj
<kklimonda> dzisiaj można exchange, iss etc. tym robić bez problemu
<kklimonda> i już ułatwia ludziom bardzo życie
<kklimonda> a to, że nie jest idealny
<kklimonda> welp
<BlessJah> kklimonda: dzisiaj ani jezyk, ani system
<kklimonda> BlessJah: sugerujesz, że bash i linux są idealne? ;)
<kklimonda> trochę zgniłem
<BlessJah> nie, nie sa
<TheNumb> linuks to gówno
<Dreadlish> wszystko gunwo
<Dreadlish> gunwo master race
<TheNumb> kde syf
<TheNumb> unity rzal
<TheNumb> :F
<Dreadlish> dwm master race :F
<kklimonda> :3
<BlessJah> sigh
<gjm> sikh
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/h4N4LoG.jpg
<kklimonda> nice
<Dominiol> aż mi Retina pękła
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/JT4Dsbx.jpg
<litwa> exit
<gjm> łotwa
<drathir> estonia zapewne...
<mati75> ukraina
<lolz> hwdp  tylko bog moze mnie aresztowac
<gjm> jesteś aresztowany
<Wizard> Tylko bób.
<Wizard> Cześć gjmowi!
<lolz> o/
<lolz> \o/
<mati75> lolz: w twoim przypadku bóg zrobił jeden błąd
<lolz> nieszczelaj
<mati75> stworzył cię
<lolz> mnie stworzyl rap
<mati75> a to co innego
<lolz> wybaczam
<gjm> ty trollu ;)
<lolz> pomylliles mnie z kims
<mati75> z m477
<lolz> to ja
<gjm> to on
<lolz> łapaj go
<mati75> zbierz je wszystkie
<netsjanek> exit
<drathir> mam i ja... ;p
<lolz> vixujemy panowie
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-07
<n3o> czesc mozna odzyskac plik usuniety f8 w mc?
<gjm> http://www.trembath.co.za/mctutorial.html#mozTocId877838
<gjm> Ale nie wiem czy to działa.
<n3o> dzis juz patrze
<gjm> aha
<drathir> bry...
<TheNumb> ry...
<Belzebub> xvibenedykt: \m/
<n3o> czesc, czy po ustawieniu sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s mate-desktop moge wywalic unity?
<mati75> tak
<drathir> i pol systemu pa pa ? ^^ hrhr
<drathir> zartuje ofc...
<gjm> hrhr
<n3o> ;)
<n3o> pytam bo raz juz zrobilem tak ze zainstalowalem mate ale wywalilem unity ZANIM ustawilem mate na default i nie chce tego zrobic znowu
<mati75> a to co za problem wybrać sesje w lightdm?
<n3o> not that advanced user here :(
<n3o> wtedy z tarapatow wygramolilem sie wbijajac tu z lapka brata ;)
<n3o> ktos mi tu wtedy pomogl
<n3o> ale jak bym mial to sam zrobic jeszcze raz to lipa ;)
<gjm> mate srate
<n3o> gjm: mi tak sie podoba ;)
 * drathir tam z reki uruchamia jak potrzeba xfce4 a tak to konsola...
<gjm> ostatnio poczyniłem kilka zmian
<gjm> http://a.pomf.se/kjxike.png
<n3o> :/
<n3o> sudo: /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults: command not found
<drathir> zainstaluj jeszcze raz lightdm moze... dlatego /me nie przepada za ubu i jego zaleznosciami... jak sie zainstaluje to lepiej nie kasowac...
<n3o> ok thx
<mati75> sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<n3o> thx
<nvll> gjm: jakie to środowisko/window manager?
<gjm> zgaduj
<n3o> :)
<n3o> mati75:   Wybór       Ścieżka               Priorytet  Status
<n3o> ------------------------------------------------------------
<n3o>   0            /usr/bin/gnome-session   50        tryb auto
<n3o>   1            /usr/bin/gnome-session   50        tryb ręczny
<n3o> * 2            /usr/bin/mate-session    30        tryb ręczny
<nvll> nie wiem
<mati75> jest w porządku
<n3o> mimo ze zmienilem na *2 nadal 0 jest na auto, tak ma byc?
<mati75> masz ustawione 2
<n3o> rozumiem ale czy moge teraz wywalic unity? skoro 1 jest ustawione na auto?
<n3o> sorry 0
<mati75> tak możesz wywalić
<mati75> masz domyślnie mate
<gjm> nvll: Openbox
<nvll> ok
<sexyboy> /24/25
<sexyboy> .25
<sexyboy> ...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-31
<Ashiren> 1st
<mati75> gjm: dalej wali błedami
<gjm> na pewno na pircu jesteś? :D
<Voldenet> co to takiego ten pirc?
<gjm> nie wiem, nie znam
<mati75> 08:38 [pirc] -!- gjm invites you to #malinowepi
<Voldenet> czy to jakiś matriks
<gjm> lol
<gjm> Voldenet: a weź ty spróbuj
<mati75> weechat wszedł
<mati75> wtf
<Voldenet> Nie, bo jeszcze ktoś mnie nakarmi srogimi pigułami, po których czarny jezus każe mi być mesjaszem i umrzeć
<gjm> a co nie wchodziło?
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-01
<Ashiren> 1st
<Ashiren> 3x z rzedu, tyle wygrac
<TheNumb> 2r
<TheNumb> 2rd
<gjm> 1st
<Lakii> ;]
<mir3k> Witam wszystkich. Juz kiedys pisalem o swoim problemie ale musialem przerwac prace nad nim. I teraz wracam do niego.
<mir3k> Mianowicie chodi o to ze na ubu 15.04 doinstalowalem nowe srodowiska jak kde  i xfc4. Po wybraniu kubuntu nie uruchamia sie a ja nie moge nic zrobic gdyz pojawia sie tylko strzalka kursora i nic wiecej
<mir3k> Nie moge sie wylogowac zeby zmienic
<mir3k> A dodam ze unity jest srodowiskiem domyslnym
<mir3k> Nie wiem teraz jak zmienic na unity
<mir3k> Lub uruchomic cokolwiek by dalo sie zrobic backup danych
<mir3k> Poprzednio Dostalem porade by wcisnac ctrl+alt+f2 lub ctrl+shift+f2 nie pamietam by wybrac srodowisko ale nie wiem kiedy
<mir3k> Czy po uruchomieniu czy podczas uruchamiania
<mir3k> Jednak po uruchomieniu jak juz pojawi mi sie kursor strzalki nie reaguje na te skruty
<nehemiasz> mir3k: a co Ty chcesz zrobić?
<nehemiasz> a już wiem.
<nehemiasz> Zepsułeś.
<mir3k> No zepsulem niestety
<mir3k> A z linuxem jestem nowy
<mir3k> Chcialbym zmienic na unity by zrobic jakis backup
<mir3k> Lub doprowadzic do dzialajacego systemu
<nehemiasz> Przeinstaluj.
<mir3k> No wlasnie to chcialem zrobic tylko mam na dysku jedna partycje i kilka waznych danych ktorych nie chcialbym stracic
<Ashiren> ctrl+alt+f2
<Ashiren> kiedykolwiek kiedy systemsie juz uruchomi
<Ashiren> chyba ze Xy stoja ze nawet na klawiature nie reaguje
<Ashiren> to wtedy skopiuj sobie dane przez livecd
<mir3k> No musze przez live cd  bo inaczej chyba nie poleci
<mir3k> Chyba ze w trybie recovery odinstaluje kubuntu?
<mir3k> Nie ma x ow
<mir3k> Jest tylko strzalka kursora
<mir3k> Ale po wcisnieciu klawiszy nie wyswietla sie nic
<TheNumb> no to są xy
<TheNumb> skoro masz kursor
<TheNumb> ;p
<mir3k> Aha
<mir3k> No to sa x y
<TheNumb> mir3k: w ekranie logowania masz możliwość wybrania sesji
<TheNumb> mir3k: rozumiem, że zainstalowałeś kubuntu-desktop
<TheNumb> tka?
<TheNumb> taki pakiet
<mir3k> Tak
<TheNumb> no to jak masz ekran logowania to po lewej stronie masz rozwijaną listę
<TheNumb> i tam będą sesje
<mir3k> Ale mi sie nie wyswietla panel logowania
<TheNumb> hę? :D
<TheNumb> no to nieźle
<mir3k> Tylko od razu uruchamia sie kubuntu
<mir3k> Po czym jest samastrzalka na ekranie i nic wircej
<TheNumb> no to dziwne
<TheNumb> nie powinno tak być
<mir3k> A moge w recovery odinstalowac  wszystko poza unity?
<mir3k> Z wiersza polecen
<TheNumb> możesz w sumie
<TheNumb> tylko pytanie czy to czegoś nie rozwali przypadkiem
<mir3k> Wszedlem w RM i wybralem opcje z upstart
<mir3k> System sie uruchomil
<TheNumb> huh
<mir3k> Hmmm
<mir3k> Sprobowalem sie wylogowac i sie udalo
<mir3k> Zalogowalem sie z unity
<mir3k> I jest ok
<mir3k> Pytanie jak dlugo
<mir3k> I co po restarcie
<TheNumb> z jakiegoś powodu z na systemd nie rusza
<mir3k> Hmmm odinstalowalem kubuntu
<mir3k> Zmienilem na unity i zrobilem restart
<mir3k> Uruchomil sie do unity ale  z boot animacja xubuntu
<TheNumb> no to ją usuń
<mir3k> Wywale wszystko zostawiajac tylko unity
<gjm2> ja dla pewności wywaliłbym też unity
<TheNumb> a ja archa
<systemd> now kiss
<gjm2> my ass
<mir3k> TheNumb dzieki za zainteresowanie
<mir3k> Jak sie uruchomilo to zrobie backup i reinstal
<mir3k> Dzieki
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-02
<mat_cz> cześć
<Ashiren> dzien dobry
<Ashiren> argh moja dobra passa przerwana
<mat_cz> przez cześć?
<Ashiren> tak niewiele brakowalo a bylbym 1st czwarty dzien z rzedu
<Ashiren> :<
<mat_cz> he he
<mat_cz> mam pytanie
<mat_cz> podczas odpalania qemu z XP po ok 5' działania cały system mi się wyłącza
<mat_cz> przegrzanie i auto qyłączanie?
<mat_cz> wyłączanie*
<Ashiren> a jak tam temperatury
<mat_cz> http://wklej.org/id/1788631/
<mat_cz> teraz
<TheNumb> Dobre temperatury.
<Ashiren> albo i nie
<mat_cz> i mnie wywaliło
<mat_cz> chyba z temepreaturą coś
<TheNumb> ;d
<TheNumb> tak
<nehemiasz> Andrzej
<firemark> nie denerwuj się
<TheNumb> wyklepie się
<gjm2> weźmie się sprzeja
<kamil___1> czesc
<kamil___1> czy wie ktos jak moge z konsoli otworzyc ustawienia ekranow?
<kamil___1> mam zepsuty ekran w laptopie, ale komp go wykrywa
<firemark> kamil___1: z konsoli możesz komendą xrandr
<firemark> kamil___1: a ja ustawienia ekranów… to ja nie znam nazwy aplikacji w ubuntu :-) ma stronę inny soft niz ten co uzywam (arandr)
<kamil___1> firemark: pokazuje mi jakies statystyki tylko
<firemark> kamil___1: lol
<firemark> statystyki, dobre
<kamil___1> wlasnie takie ustawienia chcialbym odpalic
<kamil___1> niestety ekran z lapka jest jako glowny
<kamil___1> i tam jest cale menu
<kamil___1> firemark: czy da sie prez xrandr zmienic monitor glowny?
<firemark> kamil___1: xrandr --help
<firemark> ja nie pamietam
<kamil___1> mhm, spoko
<firemark> ja korzystam z programu arandr
<kamil___1> moge go doinstalowac
<firemark> kamil___1: mozesz wylaczc przez xrandr monitor i sobie przelaczyc na soft ktory lubisz :P
<firemark> np. xrandr -d 1 --off
<kamil___1> ok
<kamil___1> zobaczmy co sie stanie... :D
<kamil___1> xrandr: --off must be used after --output
<kamil___1> sec
<kamil___1> hm
<kamil___1> can't open display 1
<kamil___1> ciekawe
<kamil___1> jak dam samo xrand to pokazuje mi dwa ekrany - ale nie maja jakis oznaczen
<kamil___1> ktore moglbym dac do --off
<firemark> kamil___1: fuck
<firemark> kamil___1: --output nie d
<firemark> display to jak bys mial wiele serwerów iksów
 * firemark czuję się głupio
<firemark> albo --screen
<firemark> tak bardzo nie pamietam :p
<firemark> ale output pasuje bardziej
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-03
<moro> hej
<moro> czy bedzie dobrze chodził linux 64bit na 32bit laptopie?
<Ashiren> nie
<moro> co sie stanie jak tak zrobie
<Ashiren> umrzesz
<Ashiren> instalator ci pewnie powie ze nie moze zainstalowac
<moro> ok
<jacekn> moro: raczej sie nawet instalator nie uruchomi, kernel sie wywali
<firemark> moro: 64bit to inna architektura
<firemark> moro: to coś jakbys chcial odpalić wiedźmina na amidze
<firemark> (o ile pamietasz amigę :p)
<Ashiren> ja nie pamietam wiedzmina :v
<mat_cz> cześć
<fhf> Ashiren: a moze mu chodziło że teraz ma tam postawioną windę 32 bit i myśli że to 32 bitowy laptop... bo tylko 32 bitowe laptopy to by miały prawie 10lat
<mat_cz> miał ktoś problem z kontrolą chłodzenia w lenovo?
<mat_cz> przegrzewa mi się
<mat_cz> i nie wiem jak się za to zabrać
<fhf> mat_cz: mój kolega też miał taki problem, kupił podstawkę chłodzącą... bo to albo problem z zasyfionym wentylatorem, albo generalna przypadłość danego modelu
<mat_cz> fhf: wiem jak to brzmi ale nw 7 działało dobrze
<mat_cz> nie przegrzewał się
<mat_cz> więc tu raczej problem tkwi w strownikach
<mat_cz> a raczej braku
<fhf> karta grafiki nvidia jak mniemam?
<mat_cz> dokładnie tak
<fhf> a jak dawno temu działało dobrze? bo może to było jakiś czas temu i jednak czyszczenie potrzebne
<fhf> :>
<mat_cz> słyszę że fany nie zaczynają pracować mocniej jak zaczyna się grzać
<mat_cz> przedwczoraj działało dobrze
<mat_cz> na 7
<mat_cz> a teraz odpalam qemu z xp i bach
<mat_cz> wywala mi system
<mat_cz> bo przegrzanie
<mat_cz> nie mogę zainstalować
<fhf> podwójna grafika?
<mat_cz> a potrzebuję xp do analizy zdjęć żeli na jakimś zapyziałym caresteam
<mat_cz> tja
<mat_cz> chyba że znacie program do analizy prążków pcr
<mat_cz> intensywności
<mat_cz> pewnie gimp dałby radę
<mat_cz> ale tego jest sporo a takie programy "potrafią" same znaleźć pr ążki
<mat_cz> fhf: coś Ci konkretnego chodzi po głowie?
<fhf> mat_cz: z tego co mi się wydaje to w najnowszych sterownikach nvidii da się przełączyć na intelhd i wtedy powinien się mniej grzać
<mat_cz> w zamkniętych czy otwartych?
<fhf> można też zainstalować sobie jakiś indykator do temperatury i zobaczyć co dokładnie grzeje
<mat_cz> mogę w biosie zmienić
<fhf> w zamkniętych
<fhf> nvisia prime to sie nazywa
<mat_cz> no ja widzę jak mi skacze temp w xsensors
<fhf> nvidia*
<mat_cz> zaczyna mnie to mocno irytować
<mat_cz> sensors-detect pokazuje tylko coretemp
<mat_cz> a z tym dziadostwem jajco mogę zmieniać
<mat_cz> :\
<mat_cz> chyba że można z palca ustawić mocniejsze chłodzenie
<mat_cz> ale nie wiem gdzie i jak
<fhf> a masz zainstalowane zamknięte sterowniki? która wersja ubuntu i jaki kernel?
<fhf> ops poszło do nikogo, no coż
<fhf> ale założył bym się, że najnowsze sterowniki, najnowsze HWE dla trusty i powinno być lepiej ;)
<lnxmen> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=fTh7JwdT
<lnxmen> Witam, mógłby mi ktoś pomóc ze skompilowaniem najnowszego jajka?
<lnxmen> Dostaję błąd podczas kompilowania modułu sterowników do karty graficznej intela.
<Dread> wersja gcc?
<Dread> kompilujesz jako moduł, czy w kernelu?
<lnxmen> gcc version 4.8.4 (Ubuntu 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04)
<Dread> masz jkeszcze jakiś driver zaznaczony?
<lnxmen> w kernelu
<lnxmen> hmm, po prostu apt-getem to odpalam
<Dread> a po co tak robisz ,_,
<lnxmen> a jak inaczej?
<lnxmen> no dobra, wiem, że się da ręcznie
<Dread> ale po co robisz apt-getem?
<lnxmen> dlatego, że najprościej
<Dread> bo ja nie widze, żeby był jakiś sens robienia kernela typu 'generic', skoro w paczkach jest to samo.
<lnxmen> poczekaj, to instalacja z paczki, to nie jest kompilacja?
<Dread> nie.
<Dread> tzn
<Dread> wait
<Dread> to co Ty robisz to kompilacja
<Dread> ale to co skompilujesz
<Dread> wychodzi takie samo, jakbyś z paczki zainstalował
<Dread> najbardziej defaultowe jajco
<lnxmen> no tak
<lnxmen> i jeśli chodzi o ubuntu lts, kompilacja jajka defaultowego zawsze przechodziła bez problemu
<Dread> no to zgłoś buga
<Dread> że popsuli
<Dread> bo ja 3.19 dawno nie robiłem ,_,
<lnxmen> Na 3.16 też mam ten błąd
<lnxmen> od jakiegoś czasu był, ale teraz się wziąłem za jego rozwiązywanie
<Dread> to zgłoś
<Dread> jak sie stało nagle
<Dread> a nic nie psułeś
<lnxmen> Nie wiem, czy nic nie psułem. ;x
<lnxmen> Spróbuję sam skompilować jajko, będzie szybsze. :>
<gjm> install gentoo
<Dread> tak
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> polecam tego allegrowicza
<TheNumb> install gentoo
<TheNumb> z MATE
<TheNumb> i systemd
<jacekowski>  22:43:19 up 329 days, 23:36, 11 users,  load average: 0.72, 0.57, 0.56
<gjm> fajnie
<firemark> jacekowski: to co, pijemy z okazji roczka?
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-04
<Ashiren> 1st
<gjm> 1st
<jacek_> Cześć ludzie
<jacek_> wiecie może jak zrobić żeby działało Centrum Oprogramowania podczas łaczenia się z internetem za pomocą wvdial?
<jacek_> nie działa ikonka pobierania, trzeba konsolą
<fhf> wvdial, myślałem że nikt tego nie uzywa D:
<fhf> a co sie pokazuje? moze centrum dziala, ale tak wolno, ze wydaje sie ze nie dziala
<jacek__> Cześć ludzie
<jacek__> wiecie może jak zrobić żeby działało Centrum Oprogramowania podczas łaczenia się z internetem za pomocą wvdial?
<jacek__> nie działa ikonka pobierania, trzeba konsolą
<jacek__> a żona nie przepada za nią
<fhf> a może dział, tylko, że tak wolno, że wydaje się że nie działa
<fhf> trzebaby odpalić centrum z konsoli i zobaczyć co wypluwa przy połączeniu radiowym i próbie instalacji czegoś, etc.
<fhf> działa*
<jacek__> w ogóle nie jest aktywny przycisk pobierania, tak jak przy rozłaczonym internecie
<jacek__> na każdym komputerze, wszyscy używamy wvdial
<jacek__> Ubuntu 14.04 Xfce
<jacek__> przy połączeniu NM działa
<fhf> hmmmm a weź wyłącz network managera jak i tak go nie uzywacie bo łączycie się przez wvdial
<fhf> sudo service network-manager stop
<fhf> i zobacz czy działa
<jacek__> ok, chwilka
<jacek__> zrobię u żony, ja mam właśnie NM i nie chcę się rozłaczać
<jacek__> :) Dzięki kolego, działa :]
<fhf> to fajnie,
<fhf> jak nie uzywacie network-managera to mozna go wywalic z autostartu
<jacek__> żeby to wyłaczyć na amen wystarczy w opcjach uruchamiania odfajkować?
<jacek__> o właśnie, o to pytam
<jacek__> tak zrobię
<fhf> można tam spróbować
<jacek__> nie używamy bo z wieloma modemami współpracuje to delikatnie mówiąc średnio
<fhf> albo globalnie go wyłączyć
<jacek__> a jak globalnie?
<jacek__> jak wiesz oczywiście, jak nie - doszukam
<fhf> w /etc/init/ zmienić plik
<fhf> a właściwie nazwe pliku z network-manager.conf
<fhf> na network-manager.conf.override
<jacek__> dzięki wielkie przyjacielu
<fhf> nie ma sprawy
<jacek__> 3maj się, miłego weekendu
<fhf> i nawzajem! :)
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/erxYUIA.jpg
<fhf> 2nd
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-05
<Ashiren> :1.5 https://i.imgur.com/ovdN1Sc.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/gTnmXKJ.gifv
<Ashiren> :D https://i.imgur.com/HvLLJ1G.jpg
<grek> czesc
<grek> mam 2 dyski w komputrze  - ssd i zwykly - dziaalalo ok i przestalo sie montowac takie sa bledy
<grek> http://wklej.org/id/1790399/
<grek> nie rozumiem czemu superblock jest nieporpawny skoro nic nie bylo zmieniane czy wie ktos o co mu chodzi :)
<grek> montuje przez to narzedzie dyski
<grek> coś padło na dysku ?
<TheNumb> grek: pewnie dysk padł
<TheNumb> puść smartem zobacz
<TheNumb> może coś wypluje
<TheNumb> albo w dmesgu
<Ashiren> dysk mu wypadl
<grek> samrt mowi ze dysk jest ok
<TheNumb> no to fsck
<grek> ok juz puszcze puscilem teraz test smart zacc hwilke sie skonczy
<gjm> masz popsutą klawiaturę?
<grek> tak cos mi przeskakuje sorki postaram sie pisac poprawnie
<grek> jak moge to bez polskich znakow
<Bodzioslaw> grek: jaki fs?
<grek> no masz tutaj http://wklej.org/id/1790399/
<grek> http://wklej.org/id/1790403/
<grek> fsck mowi o bledzie czyli pusccic b 8193 czy 32786 ?
<grek> czy ccos innego
<grek> to nie moj komputer zdalnie jestem podlaczony nie chcial bym zaszkodzic
<Bodzioslaw> grek: chcesz montować sda?
<Bodzioslaw> czy co
<grek> tak miala podlaczona partycje /dev/sda5 tam ma pliki prywatne
<grek> dowiazana do moje dokumenty itp
<grek> zwyklym symlinkiem
<grek> teraz jest blad jak na http://wklej.org/id/1790399/
<grek> do dzis to dzialalo
<Bodzioslaw> a grzebałeś coś?
<grek> nie
<grek> zadzwonila ze dowiazania sie dezaktywowaly, wchodze i widze ze nie jest zamontowany
<grek> ale ja to ustawilalem pare miesiecy temu - tzn zamontowalem go na stale za pomoca narzedzia dyski i zrobilem symlinki
<grek> tzn nie wpisywalem opcji montowania recznie w fstab zeby uniknac bledow
<Bodzioslaw> a spróbuj montować z palca
<Bodzioslaw> i która ta partycja nie działą, sda5?
<grek> tak
<Bodzioslaw> z palca nic?
<grek> tez nic  - tu dalem komplet informacji i bledy montowania
<grek> http://wklej.org/id/1790410/
<Bodzioslaw> grek: jak był tam ext to chyba umarło...
<Bodzioslaw> a i to jest MBR
<Bodzioslaw> i partycja rozszerzona?
<grek> ne byl ext wydaje mi sie ze byl windowsowy
<Bodzioslaw> grek: -t ntfs/ntfs-3g
<grek> choc zeczywiscie pisze ze ext4 byl tam
<grek> mozliwe nie  wiem to widze co pisze
<TheNumb> grek: no to windowsowe fs naprawia sie z windowsa
<TheNumb> chkdsk.exe
<Bodzioslaw> TheNumb: jest już chyba jakiś tool
<Bodzioslaw> ale nie wiem czy działą dobrze
<Bodzioslaw> ntfs z linuchem po prostu jakoś działą, jak sie popsuje to ratuje cie windows
<grek> hm ale pisze ze to nie jest windowsowy i moze miec racje ten sda5
<grek> ta poprzednia wklejka byla niekomletna teraz poprawilem
<grek> http://wklej.org/id/1790415/
<Bodzioslaw> przy sda5 masz -> linux
<grek> tak czyli to linuxowa i fsck mowi ze jest ok
<Bodzioslaw> mount z palca?
<grek> no masz w tej wklejce ostatniej sudo mount /dev/sda5
<grek> mount: niewłaściwy typ systemu plików, błędna opcja, błędny superblok na /dev/sda5,
<grek> a sda jako caly dysk fsck mowi - jak we wklejce ze superblok niepoprawny moze cos sie uszkodzilo ?
<grek> ten super blok da sie bezpiecznie naprawic ?
<Bodzioslaw> TheNumb: ^ mhdd?
<grek> montowanie sda5 w fstab-  to narzedzie disk zamontowalo w taki sposob
<grek> /dev/disk/by-uuid/bc9fc51d-087c-47a1-8ffc-940ab43f05ad /mnt/bc9fc51d-087c-47a1-8
<grek> ffc-940ab43f05ad auto nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0
<TheNumb> Bodzioslaw: lepiej nie tykać i tak windowsowych fs
<TheNumb> do tego najlepiej się nadaje chkdsk i tyle
<grek> no to przeciez mamy ext4 na sda5
<grek> ale to wyglada chyba na programowe uszkodzenie skoro smart mowi ze dysk jest ok zadnych bledow
<grek> dobrze rozumuje ?
<Bodzioslaw> chyba
<Bodzioslaw> TheNumb: poza tym partycja rozszerzona
<Bodzioslaw> przecież to gnój
<grek> hm
<grek> wywalilem automatyczne montowanie w disk -
<grek> dalem zamontuj i zamontowal sie - w fstab zniklo to montowanie by uid
<Bodzioslaw> lol
<grek> :)
<Bodzioslaw> to nie wywaliłeś do razu?
<Bodzioslaw> :<
<Bodzioslaw> grunt, że ci działa
<grek> nie, reasumujac jest ok tylko teraz zeby to sie samo montowalo - ona nie zrozumie ze trzeba to zamontowac recznie
<grek> czyli te opcje montowania narzedzie disk generuje blednie
<Bodzioslaw> wywal i zrób jeszcze raz
<Bodzioslaw> te opcje
<grek> jako opcje montowania podane sa (z automatu) nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show
<Bodzioslaw> od nowa zrób i sprawdź
<Bodzioslaw> potem zmieniaj opcje
<Bodzioslaw> w koncu ruszy skoro dziala z palca
<Bodzioslaw> tylko nie zapominaj odmontować
<Bodzioslaw> bo znowu czyms bedzie sralo jak przed chwila
<grek> takie z automatu daje ustawniea montowania - to nie dziala
<grek> /dev/disk/by-uuid/bc9fc51d-087c-47a1-8ffc-940ab43f05ad /mnt/bc9fc51d-087c-47a1-$
<Bodzioslaw> to pozmieniaj
<Bodzioslaw> ja zawsze sobie w fstab dawałem używanie ciaŋle
<grek> sorki takie /dev/disk/by-uuid/bc9fc51d-087c-47a1-8ffc-940ab43f05ad /mnt/bc9fc51d-087c-47a1-8ffc-940ab43f05ad auto nosuid,nodev,nofail 0 0
<Bodzioslaw> a reszta z gui albo z palca
<grek> wywalilem fs auto na ext4 i dziala , nie wiem o co kaman ale jak dziala to dziala :)
<grek> dzieki za pomoc
<Bodzioslaw> no
<Bodzioslaw> po kolei się usuwa
<Bodzioslaw> gz
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/cziPAFe.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/hjtzFNi.jpg
<d42> :3
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8561122304/hABFF02F5/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/PXOqlh7.jpg
<wsky> ktoś już na 15.10?
<Ashiren> :O
<Ashiren> co ci tak spieszno
<wsky> moja sieciówka wifi nie działa dobrze na 15.04 i deb 8
<wsky> przynajmniej nie z jednym routerem
<wsky> właśnie pobieram 15.10, zbootuję i zobaczę
<Ashiren> ale to wersja testowa
<wsky> ale ma już nowe pakiety
<wsky> jeszcze kilka dni i freeze
<Ashiren> :3 http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m128258G1q1qjahcpo1_1280.jpg
<wsky> eh jest tak samo zepsute na 15.10 jak na poprzednich wydaniach
<Ashiren> :c
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-06
<Ashiren> 1st
<firemark> Ashiren: co tak wczesniej
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> firemark: wtedy wstalem
<Cysioland> Jest tu jakiś bot?
<gjm> ja jestem
<Cysioland> gjm, tee hee
<gjm> a ty masz bana
<Cysioland> gjm, nie mam
<Cysioland> nie masz tu już mocy
<fhf> %say Nie jestem botem
<Cysioland> freenode ci zabrało moc widzę
<Cysioland> i dobrze
<fhf> gjm nie jestes botem :/
<Cysioland> oj
<firemark> [23:26:59] -!- mode/#ubuntu-pl [+o gjm] by ChanServ
<firemark> [23:27:12]  Cysioland » oj
<firemark> :-D
<Cysioland> firemark, gdybyś znał gjma też byś się bał
<Cysioland> ale w sumie
<Cysioland> jakbym dostał bana to bardzo bym nie płakał
<firemark> widzialem go na zdjeciu, niezłe ciacho
<Cysioland> firemark, większość facetów to ciacha
<gjm> no, np. http://i.imgur.com/3pUrkDw.jpg
<Cysioland> gjm, ładny pingwin, pozdrawiam
<Bodzioslaw> ale gjm to ty szanuj
<Bodzioslaw> pewnie papieża też nie szanujesz
<Bodzioslaw> co za urwis
<Cysioland> Bodzioslaw, no nie szanuję, szkaluję go gdziekolwiek jestem
<firemark> gjm: what, za co :D
<gjm> za niewinność
<Cysioland> firemark, wyróżnion zostałeś, doceń to
<Cysioland> niewdzięczniku
<Cysioland> huncwocie
<Cysioland> kasztanie
<Bodzioslaw> zapomniałęm napisac to co zwykle jak ktoś sobie opa bierze
 * Bodzioslaw czuje napalm
<Bodzioslaw> fix'd
 * Cysioland słucha głupiej muzyki na spotify
<firemark> głupia muzyka mówisz
<firemark> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JluteDCfjVM
<Cysioland> firemark, nie w tym stylu
<Cysioland> bardziej to: http://open.spotify.com/track/5Qu1Vv8794nXM8A7oVUwnt
<firemark> nie mam spotify
<Cysioland> firemark, można bez posiadania zobaczyć, co to za utwór
<firemark> a
<Cysioland> firemark, a jak nie chcesz, to ci podam: Banaroo — Dubi Dam Dam - Radio Edit
<firemark> hmm to dawno temu było hitem na dyskotekach
<Cysioland> firemark, ogólnie mam kiepski gust muzyczny
<Cysioland> gjm, skoro mnie nie banujesz, to znaczy, że rozejm?
<Bodzioslaw> cisza przed burzą
<Bodzioslaw> za ciągłe zmienianie identa
<firemark> gjm: kto to Cysioland? coś mnie ominęło?
<Bodzioslaw> walnij głową w mur
<Bodzioslaw> firemark: nic.
<Cysioland> firemark, były to zamierzchłe czasy
<gjm> ojezu
<firemark> czasy gimbu, ok
<Cysioland> firemark, no tak trochę
<gjm> nie chce mi się czytać nawet
<Bodzioslaw> gjm: nic dziwnego
#ubuntu-pl 2016-09-05
<Mac1ek> szewski poniedzialek
<sbl> czesc
<sbl> mam pytanie, czy jest tu ktoś (programista), który wdrażał do siebie płatności PayPal
<sbl> potrzebuję wygenerować credentialsy, sygnaturę itd. a ten portal dla developerów PayPal jest tak zawiły, że ciężko znaleźć cokolwiek
<d42> no, paypal to gówno
<d42> witamy w prawdziwym świecie xD
<sbl> zauważyłem, że gówno ale muszę go zintegrować
<d42> no to cóż
<d42> na dziś polecam piwo komes
<d42> bo jest dobre i zabija smutek
<TheNumb> d42: komes poczwórny
<TheNumb> jeszcze lepszy
<gjm> Poczwórny ssie.
<TheNumb> 10 volt
#ubuntu-pl 2016-09-06
<Mac1ek>  czesc, jakie sa najlepsze reposytoria do ted hata? znam elrepo ale tam tylko sterowniki widze
<Ashiren> ted hat?
<Mac1ek> red hat
<Mac1ek> literowka
<Voldenet> Zapytałbym w sumie na kanałach fedory, redhata i centosa o to, bo generalnie to są trzy bardzo podobne distra
<Mac1ek> moze was zaskocze, ale nie widze w rhel 7.2 server klienta poczty, wiecie cos na ten temat ??
<Mac1ek> jest tylko mutt, ale nie ma evolution
<TheNumb> A masz włączone wszystkie repozytoria?
<TheNumb> Bo tam jeszcze jest optional i extra
<TheNumb> Dopiero wtedy masz wszystko
<TheNumb> Mac1ek:
<TheNumb> Włącz je sobie w subscription-manager
<Mac1ek> a faktycznie jest w optional repository, małe a cieszy :) dzieki
#ubuntu-pl 2016-09-07
<pietrek> Witam, czy są tu eksperci od wordpressa? chodzi o konfigurację.
<gjm> Są, ale ich nie ma.
<Ashiren> tylko programisci html tu siedza
<Dread> taki ashiren np.
<bastetmilo> Nie, nie ma nikogo od WordPressa. Fcale
<gjm> bastetmilo: <3
<drathir> bastetmilo: hrhr
#ubuntu-pl 2016-09-08
<f_> Hej jak skonfigurować x11vnc aby wyświetlało second screen po Xorg dummy driver ?
<AndChat|359961> w google nic nie ma ??
<ufooo> czesc
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<ufooo> :)
<ufooo> milo ze ktos jeszcze irca uzywa :D
<Ashiren> :v
<ufooo> sa w ubuntu kernele kompilowane pod core 2 duo?
<Ashiren> yhm
<ufooo> w aptitude nie moge znalesc
<ufooo> nic tylko generic
<Ashiren> wiecej do szczescie nie trzeba
<ufooo> no niby tak, ale kiedys mozna bylo sobie wybrac kernel zkompilowany dokladnie pod swoj procek
<ufooo> ok narazie
#ubuntu-pl 2016-09-09
<Slawek> Witam ]
<Slawek> Polecacie linux ubuntu?
<gjm> Jeszcze jak.
<Slawek> a jaka wersje stabilna?
<gjm> Jak stabilna, to ostatnia.
<Ashiren> a jaka to ostatnia
<Slawek> dziala na niej odtwarzacz moc?
<Ashiren> powinien
<Slawek> Uzywalem go wczesniej, dla mnie jest super, malo obciaza system.
<Slawek> prosty w instalacji i uzyciu
<Ashiren> mhm
<gjm> [cool]
<Slawek> a polska strona z ktorej by mozna bylo pobrac najnowszy ubuntu to jaka polecacie?
<gjm> Czemu polska?
<Dread> ubuntu.com
<gjm> chomikuj.pl
<Ashiren> moze ubuntu.pl
<Bodzioslaw> co to za różnica?
<Slawek> jezykowa
<Bodzioslaw> nie bardzo
<Dread> no niezbyt
<Dread> na oficjalnym iso masz język polski
<Bodzioslaw> miałem kiedyś iso "przyjazny puchacz" XDDD
<Bodzioslaw> ta nazwa
<Dread> przyjazna nazwa, przyjazny ruchacz
<Bodzioslaw> ciekawe, czy nadal takie dają w tych polskich remiksach
<Dread> nie, bo ich chyba nie robią już
<Slawek> czyli jak pobiore z ubuntu.com to podczas instalacji jest wybor polskiego jezyka?
<Dread> Slawek: tak.
<Slawek> a polecacie puchacza?
<Dread> nie
<Dread> jest stary
<Slawek> skype z kamerka i mikrofonem dziala na nowym ubuntu bez problemu, chodzi o instalacje
<Slawek> ?
<Bodzioslaw> zadziala
<Slawek> bo na wczesiejszych wersjach byl z tym problem
<Dread> z skype jest taki jeden problem
<gjm> >Skype
<Dread> że na linuksa jakkolwiek nie jest już wspierany
<gjm> ,_,
<Slawek> szkoda [
<Bodzioslaw> Dread: ale jakoś to działa w sumie
<Bodzioslaw> :|
<Dread> Bodzioslaw: jeszcze*
<Bodzioslaw> to coś się w m$ pozmieniało juz?
<Dread> po prostu od jakiegoś pół roku nie wspierają oficjalnie
<Dread> od jakichś trzech lat praktycznie
<Slawek> ciekawe czemu nie wspieraja juz skype
<Dread> bo to lenie śmierdzące
<Slawek> Zawołaj na priv. Jak będe to odpiszę.
<Bodzioslaw> wtf
<gjm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Mac1ek> Z tego co mi wiadomo support wrocil na liuxa spowrotem
<Mac1ek> ostatni gdzies czytalem
<Mac1ek> ostatnio
<Ashiren> pewnie na tego co w windowsie siedzi
<Mac1ek> a co chcą caly ekosystem wciagnac ?
<Bodzioslaw> Microsoft ma swoją zasadę
<Bodzioslaw> Embrace, Extend and Extinguish
<Bodzioslaw> czyli coś zabrać, zrobić kurwę z logiki i rozjebać wszystko inne
<Bodzioslaw> wcale nie specjalnie
<Bodzioslaw> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embrace,_extend_and_extinguish
<Slawek> Zawołaj na priv. Jak będe to odpiszę.
<Bonn333> dżem dobry
<Slawek> tu zawsze jest takie milczenie na ogólnym?
<Ashiren> prawie
 * Slawek is bouncing to 'Mozzart - Malice And Vice' 
#ubuntu-pl 2016-09-10
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8973453056/h2331223C/
<gjm> Taki zamknięty
<Ashiren> :333 http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_kymjp9K48U1qzy6w2o1_1280.jpg
<Dread> tak, kobota
<gjm> A mnie właśnie kot gryzie po stopach.
<Ashiren> aww
<Ashiren> :p http://i.imgur.com/WEeZ9m4.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/0a0d7350360a4956aaf8a9534c3aa13c?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=afead69be84aa6285e65cc05eb6541c4
<Voldenet> http://asset-6.soupcdn.com/asset/16150/6706_69ef.gif
<martysia> ściągam ubuntu 16.04
<martysia> jak sie sprawdza checksum?
<martysia> bo nie pamiętam juz
<Ashiren> md5sum
<martysia> no moze
<martysia> skąd to najlepiej ściągnąc?
<martysia> masakra ale sie uwsteczniłam
<martysia> nic juz nie pamiętam
<martysia> ostatnio instalowałam linuxa 2 lata temu
<martysia> i to na starym lapku z BIOSem
<Ashiren> ubuntu.com ;d
<Ashiren> albo lepiej archlinux.org
<martysia> teraz sie boje bo mam nowego laptopa - żeby nie schrzanić czegoś przy instalacji
<TheNumb> Ashiren: lepiej jakieś koty wklej a nie parchlinuks.ork
<martysia> no dobra\
<martysia> ale ja teraz mam windowsa 10 - to skąd ten md5sum wziąc?
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/2265386a38054783871d76bfcb0bce2f?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=187d59ef1c840ec4081cb11b9669aca5
<TheNumb> martysia: http://code.kliu.org/hashcheck/
<TheNumb> instalujesz to i we właściwościach pliku pokażą się sumy
<TheNumb> nowa zakładka będzie
<martysia> dzięki TheNumb
<martysia> zainstalowałam
<martysia> ale nigdzie tego nie ma
<martysia> nie wyszukuje mi po wpisaniu nazwy
<martysia> zato zainstalowało się cos co się nazywa
<martysia> MinGW Command Prompt
<TheNumb> martysia: klikasz prawym na plik
<TheNumb> i właściwości
<TheNumb> i tam będzie nowa zakładka ;p
<TheNumb> przeczytaj opis na stronie
<martysia> nie wytrzymam
<martysia> ściągnełam jakiś domyślny plik z ubuntu strony - i nie wiem jaką ma checksume
<TheNumb> nikt nie wie
<martysia> to jak to teraz sprawdzić?
<TheNumb> http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/MD5SUMS
<TheNumb> ;p
<martysia> dobra, mam
<martysia> sha1 sie zgadza
<martysia> md5 też - dzięki :)
<martysia> ok - to teraz potrzebuje manuala do popartycjonowania dysku
<martysia> macie coś takiego? pamiętam, że chyba kiedyś pisklak to miał
<Ashiren> potrzebujesz mlotka
<TheNumb> martysia: zrób wszystko na jednej partycji
<TheNumb> martysia: dla komputera domowego nie ma sensu rozrzucać wszystkiego na osobne
<Bodzioslaw>  /boot / /home
<Bodzioslaw> ;^)
<Bodzioslaw> co user to obyczaj
<martysia> ale ja chce mieć kilka systemów
<martysia> windows 10, ubuntu i linux mint
<Bodzioslaw> Mint to takie gorsze ubuntu
<Bodzioslaw> p.s to prawda
<martysia> rozumiecie? potrzebuje przypomnienia jak sie to robi zeby wyodrębnic partycje logiczną
<martysia> \zrobić 4 główne i jedną podzieloną na wiele mniejszych
<martysia> tak to sie chyba robiło
<Ashiren> gparted
<martysia> macie jakiś manual?
<Ashiren> zreszta przy instalacji powie
<TheNumb> Bodzioslaw: na cholere osobne /boot?
<Bodzioslaw> TheNumb: bo moszna
<TheNumb> plebs
<Bodzioslaw> martysia: nie polecam partycji logicznych
<martysia> a czemu nie?
<martysia> ja zawsze tak robiłam i nie było probelmu
<martysia> problemu
<martysia> jeszcze SWAPa robiłam
<TheNumb> swapo równie dobrze może być plikiem na dysku
<Bodzioslaw> swapfile
<Ashiren> :3 http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3ba6aCTjl1qhwmnpo1_1280.jpg
<drathir> martysia: tak ogolnie rzecz biorac to 3 glowne i czwarta dzielic...
<martysia> hej drathir no tyle pamiętam
<martysia> ale potrzebuje jakiegoś manuala jak to sie robi krok po kroku
<martysia> z wytycznymi
<martysia> masz może coś takiego?
<drathir> TheNumb: pod winzgroza 7zip i sumy tez obliczy dla pliku...
 * drathir tam woli na osobne mniej zabawy jak user chce dostep do roota ;p
<drathir> martysia: cfdisk moze byc, ubu nie meczylem od ho ho i dawniej ;p
<drathir> martysia: ogolnie pierwsze co to dzielisz dwie podstawowe na winzgroze i reszte przydzielasz wedlug uznania na linux-a... nie jestem pewien czy jedna /boot nie bedzie sie gryzc z domyslnmi ustawieniami jak dwa linuxy podepniesz pod nia...
<drathir> martysia: jak masz uefi na pokladzie to proponuje gpt zamiast mbr lepiej mozna wszystko poukladac...
<drathir> ale zawsze regula ta sama spartycjonowanie calego dysku bez zostawiania wolnego miejsca instalacja winzgrozy i potem dopiero linux-a...
<drathir> cfdisk dla mbr cgdisk dla gpt...
<drathir> Ashiren: bidny kotek ;/ tak wystraszyc, zeby musial uciekac do suszarki...
<martysia> czy to http://ubuntu.pl/dokumenty/Przewodnik_Ubuntu_14.04_LTS_Trusty_Tahr.pdf jest aktualne dla 16.04 ?
<martysia> problem drathir w tym, ze ja juz mam zaisntalowany windows - a nie mam płytki instalacyjnej
<martysia> więc muszę zrobić tak, żeby niczego nie zchrzanić
<drathir> martysia: aj to ciezko jest z istniejacym dzialac, zawsze najleiej od zera ladnie poukladac wszystko...
<martysia> odpada
<martysia> mam nowiutki laptop z nowiutkim systemem - nie sprzedawali z płytką ;)
<drathir> ciezko w sense jak masz kilka partycji za systemowa windowsa to wywalasz i tworzysz dla linuxa podloze...
<drathir> martysia: toshiba?
<martysia> aspire f15
<drathir> martysia: i na 90% jak nie bylo plytek musi byc recorvery...
<drathir> martysia: zobacz czy acer w utilities nie ma czegos do zrobienia bootowalnych dvd...
<martysia> no i co to dla mnie w praktyce oznacza, jak jest recovery?
<drathir> ale i tak zawsze sie wywala winzgroze producenta i czysta sie instaluje...
<martysia> o nieee
<drathir> martysia: no ogolnie recorvery 1:1 kopie robisz i zawsze w razie w mozna do fabrycznego wygladu przywrocic ^^
<martysia> musiałabym backup robić
<drathir> martysia: lol dlatego takie rzeczy zaraz po  kupnie sie robi jak jeszcze danych nie ma...
<drathir> dzialac na zyjacym i to dluzszy czas to jest tragedia, bo trzeba cudowac z upychaniem danych ;/
<martysia> mam cos takiego jak backup management
<martysia> recovery management
<drathir> a to raczej smieci producenta do kopi zapasowyc systemu...
<drathir> o to juz lepsze 19:23 < martysia> recovery management
<martysia> pisze tak
<drathir> tylko pytanie czy to system recorvery czy z tych kopii... lub tez ich nazwa na jeszcze dziwniejsze m$-owe odswiezanie systemu ;p
<d42> cotusie
<Ashiren> kotusie
<martysia> RM allows you to quickly and easily backup your operating system, installed apps and data. You can also easily restore from a backup file or to a specific day/time using system restore points.
<drathir> d42: Asymilacja m$ z linuxem na zywym sprzecie...
<drathir> martysia: to nie to niestety ;/
<d42> w sumie dołączyłbym się do tej dynamicznej dyskusji
<d42> ale nie chce mi się czytać ściany tekstu xD
<martysia> Create Factory Default Backup - if you run into problems with your pc, a recovery drive can help you troubleshoot and fix your pc, even if your PC won't start
<martysia> to nie to?
<drathir> d42: w skrocie trzeba przepartycjonowac nie tykajac m$, a szukam czy nie dalo by sie tak jak nalezy od zera na czysto...
<drathir> martysia: to juz brzmi lepiej ^^
<drathir> martysia: zobacz czy jest opcja na dvd...
<d42> dlaczego nie tykając
<d42> ja bym go wyjebał :u
<drathir> d42: wiesz ja tez, no ale... trzeba mniej inwazyjnie...
<martysia> moge tylko klinkąc "get started"
<martysia> ja mam płatnego antywira tutaj
<d42> ewentualnie zdefragmentowac ten gnujntfs, zmniejszyć partycje i liczyć na to, że wstanie
<martysia> nie chce go stracić
<martysia> bo klucz dawno wywaliłam do śmieci
<d42> :v
<drathir> martysia: jak ja nie trawie takich kreatorow bez szklanej kuli pod reka ;p
<d42> pewnie możesz wyciągnać z rejestru, czy coś
<martysia> jak?
<drathir> martysia: masz pod lapkiem, a i mozna odczytac o ile dobrze pamietam hirensem czy tez zbackupowac istniejace licencje...
<d42> drathir: antywirusa deblonie
<d42> a nie windowsa :v
<d42> zresztą w 2016 już windowsowych kluczy nie robią na nalepce, bo są w uefi
<d42> martysia: a co to za antywirus? :v
<martysia> mcafee
<martysia> Ł40 mnie kosztował
<drathir> d42: to czyta ms-a ale av powinien byc na maila zarejestrowany...
<drathir> juz nawet nie wspominam ze szkoda kasy na platne av...
<d42> HURDUR DUR DUR
<d42> JESTEM EKSPERTEM Z LINUKSEM I WIEM
<drathir> d42: extra/clamav 0.99.2-2 [installed] Anti-virus toolkit for Unix
<martysia> drathir ja Cię cenię za Twoje rady, pamiętam że rok temu i dwa lata temu mi pomagałeś
<martysia> nie wiem czy pamiętasz
<drathir> martysia: z kobiet to tylko pania nauczycielke pamietam ^^
<d42> :v
<martysia> hehe to nie ja :P
<d42> wsumie to nie wiem
<d42> w internecie piszo, że można ten klucz po prostu wyklikacz
<d42> a w internecie przecież nigdy nie kłamią
<drathir> a reszta takich nickow to byli kolesie piszacy z czyichs kont ;p
<drathir> d42: no moze byc numer klucza czy backup klucza nawet musi, bo przeciez reinstall m$ robi sie co pol roku ^^
<martysia> Installed McAfee Apps
<martysia> McAfee LiveSafe - Internet Security Reinstall
<martysia> Expires: 08/05/2017
<martysia> to mam po zalogowaniu na konto mcafee w necie
<martysia> czyli chyba moge sie zalogować i klikąć reinstall i będzie
<martysia> dobra to jeden kłopot rozwiązany:)
<martysia> no nie tylko kolesie, ja też byłam
<martysia> i to kilka razy
<martysia> raz jak tu przyszłam to jakis koleś mi mówił skąd jestem po IP
<martysia> i mówił ze mi kabel od neta przetnie na mojej ulicy
<d42> xD
<martysia> miałam tak, ze nie miałam sieci dostępnych na ubuntu
<martysia> a potem nie miałam konsoli
<martysia> i jakies jazdy sie robiły z xfce
<martysia> z tego, co pamiętam
<martysia> to bylo chyba Xubuntu
<Bodzioslaw> ale cie shakierował
<Bodzioslaw> haker rozbójnik zawadiaka, łobuz jeden
<martysia> zrobić recovery drive?
<martysia> czy to mi usunie dane z dysku?
<martysia> bo mam troche na tym dysku zewnetrznym juz zapisane
<Bodzioslaw> to recovery w windowsie coś daje? xD
<martysia> daje czy nie daje
<martysia> moze da
<martysia> Even if you can't start your PC, you can use a recovery drive to reset it or troubleshoot problems. If you can backup system files to this drive, you'll also be able to usse it to reinstall windows
<martysia> i zaznaczam backup system files
<Mac1ek> http://www.klinwet.pl/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/kotek.png
<Ashiren> w koncu sie nauczyl
<martysia> ej, ale serio - nadpisze mi dysk?
<ufooo> czesc
<martysia> czesc
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<ufooo> jak weekendzik? :)
<martysia> kur....kliknełam next i cos sie robi ale nie wiem gdzie!!!\
<ufooo> no niezle :)
<ufooo> lol =)
<Mac1ek> gosc wkleil uzytkownikowi Imac-a polecenie którym zmazal sobie dysk
<ufooo> haha ")
<Mac1ek> nie ma to jap pomocna dlon na forum
<Mac1ek> jak^
<ufooo> co mu wkleił?
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/e47807deb2164a07bbc519aa90e51dde?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=3d7ef725a036b6afcb2a86ae347cae26
<martysia> hej
<martysia> sciágam iso windows 10
<Slawek> hej
<Slawek> a po co?
<martysia> i mi wrócily ustawienia systemu do fabrycznych
<martysia> co oznacza zero polskich liter
<martysia> bo
<martysia> chce zrobic potrójny start systemu
<martysia> 3 systemy obok siebie
<martysia> a mam preinstalowany windows
<martysia> kto wie, gdzie jest w windows 10 defragmentacja dysku?
<Slawek> ojej, i ci się chce mieć aż 3 systemy na jednym komputerze.
<Slawek> To laptop?
<martysia> tak
<Slawek> wygoogluj
<Slawek> proszę: https://spece.it/windows-serwer-artykuly/defragmentacja-dysku-w-windows-10-gui-i-cmd
<Slawek> to dysk na partycje masz podzielony?
<Slawek> oprócz win10 jakie masz jeszcze dwa obok systemy?
<Slawek> martysia
<martysia> jeszcze nie mam podzielonego
<martysia> narazie sciágam iso i bede robic recovery drive
<martysia> pliki juz przenioslam do onedrive'a
<martysia> ale jeszcze sie nei zsynchronizowaly
<drathir> btw przeciez na mac-i sa lepsze instant restarty ^^
<martysia> bo 70GB tego jest
<martysia> a iso sie robi od pol godziny i jest dopiero 50%
<drathir> bo to caly hdd w teorii zrobi, jak zaznaczone backup files...
<drathir> ale tylko strzelam kazdy producent ma inne pomysly...
#ubuntu-pl 2016-09-11
<gjm>                                     /24
<jarzyna1> xD
<gjm> Ban.
<Bodzioslaw>                                         /2137
<gjm> Ban.
<Dread> tak
<AleksiejLublov>                                                                /1337
<Bodzioslaw> Ban
<Dread> banana!
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-04
<nici_> czołem
<firemark> nici z tego bedzie
<firemark> ok, juz po poniedzialkowym sucharze
<nici_> to za słabe jak na suchar nawet :]
<gjm> spoko, to szczyt jego możliwości
<nici_> dałbym mu jeszcze szansę na poprawę
<nici_> ewentualnie mogło by być " nici z tego będą "
<nici_> :]
<gjm> nici zostały zerwane
<nici_> hehe
<nici_> nic z tego
<nici_> Hex edytora któś używa może?
<firemark> ja chyba dawno temu
<gjm> a co?
<nici_> Potrzebuje coś prostego, najlepiej z funkcją szukania różnic w dwóch plikach , coś jak HEXcmp na win
<nici_> ktoś coś poleci ?
<gjm> akurat jak chciałem napisać
<gjm> xD
<gjm> welp
<gjm> chyba nie ma nic sensownego
<gjm> mi wystarcza ghex
<gjm> albo xxd
<gjm> also, jest fajny tool online
<gjm> http://binvis.io/#/
<Ptasiek> Cześć wszystkim
<Ashiren> a moze okteta na kde
<Ptasiek> Potrzebuję pomocy, bo nie moge zainstalowac ubuntu na kompie. Po uruchomieniu płyty w napedzie uruchamia sie instalacja i po kilku sekundach sie zawiesza. Problem jest z 16.04, ale i 14.04 (innych nie próbowałem). Pomoże ktos mi to rozwiązać?
<Ptasiek> sorki jezeli to banalne pytanie, ale jestem nowy w tym systemie
<bartek> na jakim etapie sie wiesza? moze poprostu wgrywa?
<Ptasiek> na początku
<bartek> moze to długo trwac
<Ptasiek> kilkadziesiąt munut czekałem i nic
<Ptasiek> czasami pojawia się jakis dziwny kwadracik w lewym górnym rogu
<TheNumb> odpal z pendrive może, co?
<TheNumb> kto używa płyt w 2017 roku :/
<firemark> pewnie zus jak im sie juz dyskietki skonczyly
<Ptasiek> firemark: skąd wiesz gdzie pracuję?
<Ptasiek> :D:D:D
<firemark> Ptasiek: wwwwat
<Ptasiek> a na poważnie, płyte łątwiej nagrać
<gjm> bode manuj
<gjm> lolnope
<firemark> najpierw trzeba miec plyte i narzedzie ktore to nagra :D
<TheNumb> pendrive robi się narzędziem graficznym xD
<TheNumb> jak kurde łatwiej
<TheNumb> https://etcher.io/
<TheNumb> poletzam
<Ptasiek> normalnie, przciągasz obraz do właściwiego okna i już
<TheNumb> >przeciągasz
<TheNumb> a co to, macos?
<TheNumb> :/
<TheNumb> używanie komputera powinno być udręką a nie że sobie przeciągasz elementy interfejsu jak się podoba
<TheNumb> ech
<TheNumb> do czego to doszło
<gjm> fahet
<gjm> g
<TheNumb> https://i.redditmedia.com/FxDwIBF15VWtHOzoJijuQ4Lxh3O8izyajPoxjHVG19Q.jpg?w=628&s=e4335a37f0bcd7219a1e5b2bfea2799c
<gjm> właśnie tak
<bartek> instalujesz na lapku czy stacjonarnym?
<Ptasiek> na stacjonarnym
<bartek> bo miałem kiedyś tak że instalowałem na lapku podłączonym do monitora przez hdmi, i pokrywe miałem zamkniętą, okazało się że monitor jeszcze nie był wykryty i wszystko wyswietlało się w zamkniętym lapku a na monitorze nic
<bartek> taka sytuacja ;p
<Ptasiek> no niestety, nie pomogło :-(
<Ptasiek> za to zaczęły wyświetlać sie komunikaty: https://www.dropbox.com/s/gfrz4kksr44co2o/Zrzut%20ekranu%20z%202017-09-04%2015%3A10%3A39.png?dl=0
<TheNumb> masz nvidie w tym laptopie
<TheNumb> :DDDD
<TheNumb> czy co to tam jest
<TheNumb> dodaj nomodeset podczas bootowania
<Ptasiek> jak?
<Ptasiek> wybieram bootowanie z pendrajwa a potem już na nic nie mam wpływu
<TheNumb> escape kliknij
<TheNumb> kilka razy może nawet
<Ptasiek> jak zacznie sie łądowac ubuntu?
<TheNumb> jak wybierzesz pendrive
<TheNumb> potem jak się wyświetli menu przetestuj ubuntu czy coś takiego
<TheNumb> to tam klepiesz "e"
<TheNumb> i na końcu linii która się zaczyna od "linux" dopisujesz nomodeset
<Ptasiek> okdobra, zw.
<Guest87354> witam
<Guest87354> może mi ktoś pomóc ?
<Guest87354> jak odpalić apt-get w chroocie ?
<Dread> po co
<Guest87354> wystarczyło skopiować plik resolv.conf do chroota
<Guest87354> dzięki za uwagę
<Guest87354> jeszcze jakieś ale ?
<drathir> lol
<Mhrok> hello
<Mhrok> jacekowski: Najpierw szkolenie, potem przydział. Z lotnictwem mam tyle wspólnego, co mieszkam obok lotniska i się ogólnie interesuję, do tego mam trochę elektroniki co śledzi samoloty ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-05
<TheNumb> Mhrok: jesteś szpiegiem?
<jacekowski> Mhrok: w UK jest inne szkolenie w zaleznosci od pozycji
<jacekowski> Mhrok: ale nie jestem pewien czy jakiegos podstawowego wspolnego nie ma
<shpaq> Mhrok: będziesz kontrolerem lotów?
<drathir> TheNumb: Mhrok: z krainy deszczowcow jezcze?
<Marcino> dzień dobry
<Marcino> mam problem z ubuntu 16.04
<Ashiren> oO
<Ashiren> a wiec
<Marcino> po aktualizacji systemu z 12.04 mam problem z wyświetlaniem, rodzielczość 640x480
<Marcino> i nie da się jje zmienić
<Ashiren> jaka karta, moze sterowniki nie wspolgraja
<Marcino> system nie rozpoznaje monitora - nie wiem jaka mam karte graficzna , ubuntu że jest to galium 0.4 on llvmpipe
<Ashiren> hmm to dziwne
<drathir> Marcino: lspci
<Ashiren> albo inxi -F jesli masz
<drathir> Marcino: powie Ci jakie gpu siedzi...
 * drathir zawsze reinstalowwal z wersji na wersje ;p
<drathir> teraz dziekowac za rolling...
<drathir> -Syu i po sprawie ;p
<Ashiren> no 12.04 na 16.04 to jednak skok ~
<Marcino> dziekowac ale nie rozumieć
<gjm> Marcino: odpal terminal
<gjm> Ctrl+Alt+T
<gjm> i wklej: lspci | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Marcino> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [Gforce 8400 GS res.3]
<gjm> oy vey
<gjm> który mamy rok
<drathir> to powinno smigac elegancko na open...
<Marcino> ale nie smiga :(
<gjm> a co pokazuje xrandr?
<drathir> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<drathir> ale to jakby edda nie odczytywalo brzmi...
<drathir> edida*
<Marcino> failed to get size of gamma for output defaut screen 0: minimum 640x480, current 640x480, maximum 640x480 default connected primary 640x480+0+0 0mmx0mm, 640x480, 73.00*
<drathir> zawsze mozna recznie w sumie nic Ci ustawiem w /etc nie nodyfkowalo?
<gjm> cośtam cośtam modeline
<drathir> ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<drathir> z monitor w nazwie....
<drathir> ale log powie czy edida wykrywa...
<drathir> read-edid takze...
<drathir> get-edid
<Marcino> dzieki poprobuje
<TheNumb> i poszedl
<TheNumb> :D
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-06
<_andrzej_> siema, mam szybkie pytanie odnosnie nadchodzacego 17.10. Widzialem screeny z bety i wyglada na to ze kontrolki okien beda teraz po prawej. Czy wie ktos moze czy bedzie mozliwosc przerzucenia ich z powrotem na lewa strone?
<gjm> https://askubuntu.com/questions/9867/how-to-switch-window-controls-to-the-left-gnome-shell
<gjm> pewnie jakoś tak
<_andrzej_> dzieki gjm
<gjm> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20170906/artful-desktop-amd64.iso
<_andrzej_> gjm: dzieki, niestety nie mam za bardzo czasu testowac live bete. Wiem ze gnome oferowalo zmiane polozenia kontrolek, ale nie wiedzialem czy ubuntu na to pozwoli. 17.10 bede testowal raczej dopiero w pazdzierniku jak wyjdzie i bede robil upgrade swojej maszyny w pracy
<_andrzej_> dawno nie uzywalem gnome, unity mi bardzo pasuje, mam nadzieje ze nie skopia za bardzo kompatybilnosci z unity
<prs> >upcoming Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark)
<prs> !!!
<prs> przeszli już cały alfabet?
<Dread> tak
<Dread> zesty był ostatni przecież
<prs> nie wiem, nie śledzę.
<prs> 14.04 here tutej. [;
<_andrzej_> oznaczenia liczbowe sa o wiele prostsze w ubuntu
<_andrzej_> nie wiem po co oni sie bawia w te nazwy
<prs> also, wygląda zakakująco podobnie do unity.
<Dread> bo lubią
<_andrzej_> w sumie to jak  z nazwami kodowymi kernela :D
<Dread> 3.11 Linux for Workgroups
<_andrzej_> moje ulubione to
<_andrzej_> 2.6.22-rc3–2.6.22-rc4	Jeff Thinks I Should Change This, But To What?
<_andrzej_> no i
<_andrzej_> 4.0	Hurr durr I'ma sheep[
<_andrzej_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_kernel_names
<drathir> nazwy to jedyna oryginalna i ciekawa rzecz w ubu chyba ;p
<Mhrok> shpaq: w przyszłym tygodniu dostanę informacje.
<malutka> trzymamy kciuki Mhrok
<Mhrok> malutka: pamiętam, pamiętam :3
<gjm> najs
<gjm> też trzymam
<malutka> dawaj gjm i tutaj małą małpeczkę dla mnie :P
<gjm> eh
<malutka> \o/
<malutka> hur hur hurra
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-07
<TheNumb> hur hur dur
<malutka> Cze
<TheNumb> ze
<shpaq> Mhrok: cool :D
<drathir> bry...
<Mhrok> bry
<malutka> cze Mhrok
<malutka> ...panie pilocie :>
<Mhrok> malutka: czasem mam wrażenie, że siedzimy tutaj sami.
<Mhrok> Znaczy ja też tylko czasem się odzywam, ale jednak.
<malutka> :P
<malutka> ja muszę mieć kontrolę bo OPuję, a Ty jesteś kontrolerem lotów, nie mamy wyjścia :D
<Mhrok> malutka: już się przygotowałem na przyjęcie wieści o wynikach rekrutacji. Na czas, kiedy mają przychodzić emaile jadę do lasu, bez zasięgu.
<Mhrok> Będę siedział w nocy z czwartku na piątek w lesie w szałasie :D
<malutka> czyli tej nocy? czy nocy tej za tydzień? :>
<Mhrok> Za tydzień. Dzieciaki z liceum mają wyjazd integracyjny i potrzeba opiekunów, co są pełnoletni. Tym sposobem praktycznie co roku jeżdżę z kolejnymi rocznikami. Fajne to. Bardzo, bardzo pozytywne.
<malutka> \o/ obyś nie miał zasięgu
<Mhrok> Wezmę cegłówkę ze sobą, toto ma baterię na tydzień i zasięg w najdziwniejszych miejscach.
<Mhrok> I ma jeszcze jedną funkcję: jest telefonem, który ogarnia tylko dzwonienie i SMS :D
<malutka> Mhrok: a który Ty jesteś rocznik?
<Mhrok> malutka: 92
<malutka> kek...
<Mhrok> malutka: co, że taki młody, że taki stary, czy co? :D
<malutka> młody
<Mhrok> A gdzie masz granicę młody/stary? :P
<malutka> 40 lat to jeszcze młody :P
<malutka> a życie zaczyna się po 30 tak naprawdę :D
<Mhrok> E, to jeszcze długo będę do takich kryteriów się jako "młody" łapał. :D
<malutka> tja :>
<malutka> zawsze dłużej niż ja :D
 * Mhrok czuje, że nie powinien się teraz odzywać
 * malutka hides
<Mhrok> Jako facet faktycznie mam większe pole do manewru.
<Mhrok> Kobieta w pewnym momencie to już jest mocno z kotami kojarzona.
<Mhrok> malutka: masz koty?
<malutka> nie
<malutka> wszystkie już zjadłam
<Mhrok> malutka: z głodu?
<malutka> dla zasady Mhrok
<malutka> :>
<Mhrok> malutka: rozumiem, czysta eliminacja kotów z życia. Prosta i efektywna! :D
<malutka> selekcja naturalna ;D
<malutka> Mhrok: a tak serio, mimo wszystko jednak wolę psy :> chociaż kotki kocham, kocham wszystkie zwierzęta <3
<malutka> ...ale koty długo się gotują jednak.
<Mhrok> malutka: mam w domu dwa koty, psa i rybki. Miałbym szczury, ale mam na nie potworną alergię.
<malutka> Mhrok: a mieszkasz z rodzicami?
<Ashiren> zapraszam w sobote
<malutka> Ashiren: pamiętamy!
<Mhrok> Ashiren: dokąd?
<Mhrok> malutka: Nie i tak. W tym samym domu, w innym mieszkaniu.
<malutka> Ashiren: on jeszcze nie wie? :O
<Ashiren> to sie dowie
<malutka> \o/
<malutka> co ma wisieć nie utonie
 * Mhrok nie wie o co cho
<malutka> Mhrok: się dowie o co cho jak wejdzie w so
<Mhrok> malutka: no dobrze, uzbroję się w cierpliwość ;)
<Mhrok> Kurcze, tym gadaniem to chyba normę na tydzień wyrobiliśmy :D
<Mhrok> Tak, norma na tydzień.
<Mhrok> Ashiren malutka: ja myslałem, że się jakaś impreza szykuje! A tutaj nie chcecie powiedzieć :(
 * Mhrok dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-08
<krzywyzielarz> Witam :)\
<malutka> Cześć
<krzywyzielarz_> Jakich firm  patchcordy ca6 kupujecie. ogranicza mnie cena a potrzebuje wymienić ich bardzo dużo.
<krzywyzielarz_> Długości 10x0.5m 20x1m na start tyle wystarczy.
<Mhrok> Helou
<Ashiren> ohayou
<TheNumb> krzywyzielarz_: nie możesz sam zacisnąć?
<TheNumb> Chociaż cat 6e trochę trudniej
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :p https://i.redditmedia.com/uZPwNiBNC0oIxUtcnVfDqCcWm1VJcE1k2En7l_PB9wY.jpg?w=576&s=4105ade3d61f97b1caacf607c6478122
<malutka> \o/
<malutka> Happy Happy !!!
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-09
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/M3dAOni.jpg
<malutka> <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/lLvtHf9.jpg
<malutka> Taki jak mój który uciekł <3
<Ashiren> moze to on
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aP9xrjB_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aNzLdyr_460sv.mp4
<malutka> Mhrok: jest czy go nie ma? :>
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.redditmedia.com/6tpHdCjNQiQSjikh5HrHqBlYbAgMwnRE-R5nTQAoytg.jpg?w=768&s=48ac3d171467bfe8a32f283340c33b25
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/wfhnh8qycskz.jpg
<Ashiren> https://i.redd.it/72lr7nnxbojz.jpg
<malutka> no Ashiren :> taki rudy o taki ^^
<Ashiren> https://i.imgur.com/UbvbvtQ.jpg
<Ashiren> https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a7DOvRb_460sv.mp4
<TheNumb> :3
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-10
<malutka> O:
<malutka> \
<Mhrok> malutka: nie było mnie w zasięgu interentu :(
<malutka> przespałeś sobotę
<Mhrok> Będzie następna :P
<malutka> a tyle się działo :O
<Mhrok> malutka: opowiadaj!
<malutka> Mhrok: musisz czekać do soboty :]
<Mhrok> Spoko, ostatnio moje życie polega na czekaniu. Od początku lipca ciągle na coś czekam.
<Mhrok> Jedno czekanie więcej mnie nie złamie!
<malutka> wpisz w kalendarz, przyszła sobota - wchodzisz na IRCa - #ubuntu-pl
<Mhrok> malutka: No dobra! A mam się jakoś przygotować?
<gjm> Załóż czerwone podwiązki.
<Mhrok> gjm: masz pożyczyć?
<gjm> Wszystkie rozdałem.
<Mhrok> No, to skąd mam wziąć?
<Ashiren> i kocimietke
<malutka> xD
<Mhrok> Ludzie, potrzebuję serialu do oglądania. Netflix albo Showmax, bo te mam dostępne. Coś polecacie?
<malutka> Ozark
<malutka> polecam jak podobał Ci się Breaking Bad np
<Mhrok> malutka: Własnie. Breaking Bad. To jest plan. Może spróbuję po raz trzeci to ruszyć.
<malutka> Ozark masz jeden sezon, w BB trochę wiecej
<malutka> pranie brudnych pieniędzy, mafia albo narkotyki i mafia, wybieraj :D
<Mhrok> W sumie nie zanosi się, żebym nagle miał dużo roboty w pracy. Byle pakietu wystarczyło. :D
<malutka> gotowanie i mafia powinnam napisać, a nie narkotyki :P
<Mhrok> O kurka. Ja tu seriale obczajam a miałem iść tańczyć. :|
<TheNumb> no ładnie Mhrok
<TheNumb> ładnie
<malutka> tańczący z wilkami
<Mhrok> malutka: tutaj to z kotami, ale to w sobotę.
<Mhrok> TheNumb: zjebałem, nie?
<TheNumb> no
<malutka> xD masz nas
<Mhrok> malutka: mam? :>
<Mhrok> Whaaaaat https://streamable.com/29frg
<Ashiren> niewidzialna reka wolnego rynku
<Mhrok> To miłe, że jak wyjdę sobie na dwa dni z IRC to mogę przeczytać całą historię nie przewijając.
<Mhrok>               │19:28:03           Mhrok | malutka: Własnie. Breaking Bad. To jest plan. Może spróbuję po raz trzeci to ruszyć.                                                                                               │ pakos
<Mhrok> KURWAAAA, jak ja nie lubię Putty.
<Mhrok> http://imgur.com/a/MJmXu
<Ashiren> http://mnq-planet.pl/obrazek/118/65-000-000-bc---hawajska
<firemark> Mhrok: jezu człowieku
<gjm> co
<gjm> inb4 >putty
<gjm> kanker
<drathir> Mhrok: jak nie putty to bitvisessh?
